# Diablo III - On May 15th, the Heavens Shall Tremble...



## gomen (May 1, 2008)

It's official:

Then click 

Discuss!


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

We've heard rumblings of Diablo 3 since the days of Diablo 2, so this is hardly news.  We all know it will come eventually.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 1, 2008)

omgz

I only hope my laptop will be able to handle it 

They better not screw up though


----------



## gomen (May 1, 2008)

What talked against Diablo3 was the following statements:



> Things the May 1 Announcement are not:
> 1. It is not an official announcement of Diablo 3
> 2. It is not about an upcoming Diablo novel
> 3. It is not a Network merge



Still theres no way of knowing what this means, will it come 2009 or 2012...


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 1, 2008)

Blizzard has said that D3 WILL happen one day.....they just didn't say when.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 1, 2008)

I say it may come out two years after StarCraft 2 comes out.


----------



## gomen (May 1, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Blizzard has said that D3 WILL happen one day.....they just didn't say when.



Oh I've totally missed that, got a source?


----------



## jkingler (May 1, 2008)

/fears the potential of World of Diablo 

But seriously, SC2 isn't out yet. Give them time. It will surely follow SC2, though whether by 2 years or 20, we won't know until they tell us.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 1, 2008)

gomen said:


> Oh I've totally missed that, got a source?



getting the link as we speak, but it was what Thundergod (aka Chris Metzen) said in Blizzcast 2.  He also said that there's a story that takes place 1000 years before Diablo 1 that Blizz wants to use.  Of course, only one major event happened back then in the Diablo world - THE FUCKING SIN WAR!


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2008)

Of course there will be a D3 lol.  I can also guarantee there will be a Warcraft 4 (RTS).  Warcraft, Starcraft, and Diablo are MASSIVE franchises that will, as far as we can see, never die.  Timing is of course key, so Blizzard won't just constantly pump out numbered sequels and also we know how much of perfectionists the people at Blizzard are.

After Diablo 3 though I want to see some new IPs.


----------



## Jiraiya Sama (May 2, 2008)

I forgot all about the D3 rumors.  Now I want it to hurry up and come out.  Too bad it won't.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2008)

I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## gomen (May 2, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> /fears the potential of World of Diablo
> 
> But seriously, SC2 isn't out yet. Give them time. It will surely follow SC2, though whether by 2 years or 20, we won't know until they tell us.



Oh dear god, please no World of Diablo


----------



## Jiraiya24 (May 2, 2008)

Diablo 3 ftw I do wonder whether it will be a mmo or if it will be like diablo 1 and 2.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2008)

I hope it's like D2, I still play it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2008)

World of Diablo = shit on a massive scale.

Diablo 3 = awesome on a massive scale.

Chances of either coming out within 10 years = none. 

I've given up on the idea and am currently looking for other companies to fill the dungeon crawling RPG void. Too bad all other games like this are relatively shitty.


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> World of Diablo = shit on a massive scale.
> 
> Diablo 3 = awesome on a massive scale.
> 
> ...


Too Human??


----------



## TDM (May 2, 2008)

I don't want to play World of Diablo, if only because I'll be dirt-poor and in debt(which is when it'd come out). Either way, the acquiring of Diablo3.com is way too conspicuous at this point for Blizzard to have nothing in hand for the game.


----------



## Captain Marvel (May 3, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> /fears the potential of World of Diablo


i think blizz is developing another mmo. there was something about it on their website in the section where they hire people. a blue on the wow forums confirmed it too


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2008)

Yes, Blizzard has confirmed that they are working on an as of yet unnamed "next-gen" MMO.  If it is a Diablo based MMO, I couldn't imagine them requiring a monthly payment since neither D1 or D2 were pay to play.  Thus if it happens to be free to play I would picture it set up more like Guild Wars than WoW.

Just speculation, but I guess since that is something I could think of it probably couldn't be farther from the truth. ;3  Speculating is fun either way.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 3, 2008)

How can you make a World of Diablo?  Everyone is on the same side!

Universe of Starcraft, on the other hand....


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2008)

As we have learned from World of Warcraft, lore is not an obstacle to Blizzard.  If they wanted a World of Diablo, it would happen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

im not a fan of warcraft or wow, but diablo 1 and 2 are pretty much the only pc games that i really liked , so if diablo 3 comes out its time to bust out the frog pouch


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 4, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> How can you make a World of Diablo?  Everyone is on the same side!
> 
> Universe of Starcraft, on the other hand....



They could split up after something happens....


Universe of Starcraft....It'd be interesting, but still. I doubt it would match WoW


----------



## Kyou (May 4, 2008)

Yeah!!! 8D!!!...

So awesome!!! I really liked 2 8D! The cooperative part certainly added alot to it, although the single player was pretty awesome too.. So yeah! 8D!


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 4, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> As we have learned from World of Warcraft, lore is not an obstacle to Blizzard.  If they wanted a World of Diablo, it would happen.



yeah, but at least in Warcraft, the Horde and Alliance had a...shaky truce at best after Hyjal and Illidan.  Especially with the events at Theramore.  Besides, didn't Metzen state that even with the small conflicts and all going on, Thrall still trusts Jaina (though the fact that she looks so much like Taretha obviously has partially to do with it)


----------



## Corruption (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if they came out with a "World of Diablo." Just as long as D3 comes out first


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2008)

As long as D3 and SC2 comes out first, I agree. Who cares what cashcows they try to make.


I wouldn't play WoD or WoS though.


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> yeah, but at least in Warcraft, the Horde and Alliance had a...shaky truce at best after Hyjal and Illidan.  Especially with the events at Theramore.  Besides, didn't Metzen state that even with the small conflicts and all going on, Thrall still trusts Jaina (though the fact that she looks so much like Taretha obviously has partially to do with it)


I gave up on WoW lore once the Alliance got Shamans and the Horde got Paladins.  There's plenty of stuff like that in WoW that gets to me, but I just ignore it now.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 4, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I gave up on WoW lore once the Alliance got Shamans and the Horde got Paladins.  There's plenty of stuff like that in WoW that gets to me, but I just ignore it now.



you realize that Horde getting Paladins made sense once they actually said where the Holy Light's power comes from, right?


----------



## whamslam3 (May 5, 2008)

plzplzplz let there be a D3


----------



## Stumpy (May 5, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> you realize that Horde getting Paladins made sense once they actually said where the Holy Light's power comes from, right?


I do know they always make something up for what they do in the game, but its all bullshit imo.

Also, _Death Knights_ on the Alliance??  Technically I don't even think they are supposed to be horde anymore, but it's at least somewhat believable.

I'd rather not have a lore discussion though, so I'll leave it at me just not caring about the lore anymore for WoW.


----------



## Munak (May 5, 2008)

Crossing my devil fingers for this one...


----------



## maximilyan (May 5, 2008)

I used to spend days on diablo2 without food or sleep. i hope the 3rd one doesnt come out any time soon.

why?

GTA4
Starcraft2
MGS

too many games to eat away my time as it is.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 24, 2008)

*And the heavens shall tremble...Diablo III Confirmed*

Diablo 3 gonna be announced this weekend and Blizzard's WWI. Read the scoop at Read the rest of the article.. Currently "just" a rumor, but a very strong one.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 24, 2008)

Hereshoping this isn't an elaborate hoax or troll. Diablo 2 was one of my favorite games on PC. I totally loved it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

I was trying to decide if I should make a thread about this or not, but Grrblt beat me to it. 

I'm hoping it does turn out to be Diablo 3, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's hoping it's real and not World of Diablo, Diablo III: Pastel Throne (WCIII pallete), or Diablo III: 12 hours of FPS action BS.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been dying to play a good MMO, that isn't a WoW ripoff.

My only real question is how much are we going to pay for the monthly fee 

Seriously though, if it does get announced, I hope it's good.

Gogo Amazon/Barbarian


----------



## Illusions (Jun 24, 2008)

After playing Diablo 2 for nearly 6 years, i can't wait for D3.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not yet convinced the announcement will be Diablo 3, but that Hel Rune sure is teasing me.  I'm just going to play it safe and assume it is something to do with WOTLK until we get something solid.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, the Hel rune could have something to do with the Rune system associated with the Death Knight in WotLK...

No it's gonna be D3 

Or they finally decided to bring Vikings back for the ultimate co op experience 

Edit:

>_>...


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 24, 2008)

Diablo 3 might finally be announced. Can't believe it's already been eight years.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, hey, nothing's been announced...

I hope that it isn't gonna be a MMORPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

WCIII Frozen Throne + Diablo? Isn't that the Frostmourne or something? Seems like things could get gay.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

Was WC3: FT released before D2? If so, then a Warcraft game would be next after Starcraft II.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Was WC3: FT released before D2? If so, then a Warcraft game would be next after Starcraft II.



WC1 1994
WC2 1995
WC2 exp 1996
D1 1997
SC 1998
SC exp 1998
D2 2000
D2 exp 2001
WC3 2002
WC3 exp 2003
WoW 2004
WoW exp 2007
WoW exp 2008

Hardly Warcraft's turn to get a new game.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm....then I do hope that Diablo 3 will be announced.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah Diablo III "needs" to happen, but after D3 I really want to see new IPs from Blizzard.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

What does IP stand for?

I don't think that Blizzard will do anything new in the next decade anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

After D3 and SC2, we need... SC3! 

I'd be content with the same franchises, maybe a crossover. I don't care for any new names from Blizzard as long as the quality holds up.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> *RPM Racing 1991*
> *The Lost Vikings 1992*
> *Rock N' Roll Racing 1993*
> *The Death and Return of Superman 1994*
> ...


You're right.  imo we need more Vikings and racing games from Blizz.


Segan said:


> What does IP stand for?
> 
> I don't think that Blizzard will do anything new in the next decade anyway.


Intellectual Property

Blizzard confirmed at GDC I think it was that they have worked on numerous new IPs over the years, but all of them went the way of WarCraft Adventures and StarCraft: Ghost before ever even being revealed.


CrazyMoronX said:


> After D3 and SC2, we need... SC3!
> 
> I'd be content with the same franchises, maybe a crossover. I don't care for any new names from Blizzard as long as the quality holds up.


I am content as well, but I still would like to see them do completely new stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd like to see it, if it's any good. But, what else does Blizzard have to offer? I guess Blackthorne was a cool game... maybe there's hope.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 24, 2008)

_God i hope this turns to be D3._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

If not, you can always look to the old Diablo team, Flagship Studios, and their spiritual successor, Hellgate: London.

Oh, wait.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2008)

This ain't gonna be a game for children


----------



## beads (Jun 24, 2008)

There is no doubt in my mind that Diablo 3 will come out. They would be fools not to. Hopefully that is what is being announced. The game was released before my time, but I bought it a few years ago and I loved it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

We'll all find out soon at enough at Blizzards WWI.

I swear it better be Diablo 3.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 24, 2008)

If it's really going to be D3, I hope it won't be an MMORPG. It'd be terrible.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2008)

ZOMG!!!  Awesome if it's true!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope it's D3, but at the same time I hope it's not.  I don't want anything distracting Blizzard from getting SC2 soon.  Soon meaning a year or two.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 25, 2008)

New pic out at same site. Shows a protoss symbol. Not gonna be d3. Bummer.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> New pic out at same site. Shows a protoss symbol. Not gonna be d3. Bummer.



Not necesarily..for now we got symbols from all the three big games of Blizzard,Warcraft,Diablo and now Starcraft.

And that image for WWI featuring Kerrigan,Arthas and..Diablo..


I still think this is going to be Diablo's announcement time.


We shall see..


----------



## Munak (Jun 25, 2008)

So let's see... Diablo had the protagonist turn to Diablo himself, while the second one has to travel to the past (As far as I can remember) to prevent the destruction of the world or something...

How will Diablo enter this new game?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2008)

Look at my sig.

The WWI picture has a big red big looking monster that we have all grown to love. What's the point on wasting space on something you've given up on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Deimos said:


> If it's really going to be D3, I hope it won't be an MMORPG. It'd be terrible.


How true it is, how true it is.

If they make a Diablo MMORPG before Diablo 3, or any other games before Diablo 3, I'll hate Blizzard forever. Forever.


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 25, 2008)

Diablo III would be awesome.  

I loved using the Amazon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Everyone knows the best class was the Paladin.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everyone knows the best class was the Paladin.



Hammerdins were great soloers. Mass destruction pretty much, especially in A4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah. I really liked the Necromancer after getting a handle on the summoning shit. But, to be any good in Hell, they were so damned expensive.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> So let's see... Diablo had the protagonist turn to Diablo himself, *while the second one has to travel to the past *(As far as I can remember) to prevent the destruction of the world or something...
> 
> How will Diablo enter this new game?
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this.


You didn't have to travel to the past (where did you get that from, anyway?), but around Sanctuario. From the west to the south, then to the east, down to hell, then up again, just to travel to the far north.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 25, 2008)

Ugh... now I'm just flat out confused.  I'll just leave it alone until we actually _know_ what's going on.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah. I really liked the Necromancer after getting a handle on the summoning shit. But, to be any good in Hell, they were so damned expensive.



I had a high level necromancer who relied mainly on the hireling. lol

Holy freeze + clay golem slowage + decrepify = monster chips + cheap act bosses (Baal couldn't even move a finger)

When the hireling was slacking off, you'd just cast a couple of max'd corpse explosions to clean the screen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2008)

All this Diablo 3 talk makes me want to go a play Diablo II. 

I would say the original Diablo but everyone knows that place is hacker-central, and I'm too lazy to go and find the hacks again so I can kill people in town.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember hitting my warrior up with gnarled root rings in classic Diablo BNET. Man, those were the days.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd shit multiple bricks if they announced Diablo 3, but I bet WWI is just going to be some WoW shit or WC IV (assuming Blizzard is outright abandoning Patch 1.22).

Worst case scenario is they resurrect Ghost or make D3 a Console video game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't even joke about D3 going to consoles. How dare you! 

I wouldn't be surprised if their next "huge announcement" is a patch for WoW, or another expansion nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if their next "huge announcement" is a patch for WoW, or another expansion nobody gives a shit about.


Yeah, WoW shit that Diablo fans will RAGE over. If they give us a Diablo 3 though, I don't want Blizzard pussying out over adding changes. If there's an MBS-like debate in Diablo 3, I will shit more bricks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe the WoW shit will have Diablo as a secret boss. Yeah! Kickass! I can see a screenshot of a secret boss in a game I hate and will never play! 

Or another Diablo novel.

I'm interested to see what else they can do with the Diabloverse, as long as it's still the same kind of hack-n-slash dungeon crawling game we all love. I don't want an MMORPG or a pure-action game, or a FPS.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe the WoW shit will have Diablo as a secret boss. Yeah! Kickass! I can see a screenshot of a secret boss in a game I hate and will never play!


OMFG BLIZZARD DO IT





> I'm interested to see what else they can do with the Diabloverse, as long as it's still the same kind of hack-n-slash dungeon crawling game we all love. I don't want an MMORPG or a pure-action game, or a FPS.


Yeah, hack-n-slash is what we all love, but I feel like Blizzard has to add something fucking super dynamic to it. Diablo 3 can't be perfect if Blizzard doesn't change anything from Diablo 2.

But keep the cartoony shit out; out of Blizzard's three franchises, Diablo was always the serious...est.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

I would honestly settle for a new Diablo 2 expansion. I liked the game that much. Sad, isn't it?

I would like to see a return to the style of Diablo 1. It was so badass, dark, gory, explicit, and gave you the sense of impending doom. D2 kinda failed in that regard, but was much more player-friendly with the controls. 

I also would like more nude enemies like from D1. Remember the succubi from that?


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would honestly settle for a new Diablo 2 expansion. I liked the game that much. Sad, isn't it?


Well Blizzard would need to waaaaay overhaul Battle.net for Diablo 2, since that section of it has basically degraded into the Compton of the gaming world.





> I would like to see a return to the style of Diablo 1. It was so badass, dark, gory, explicit, and gave you the sense of impending doom. D2 kinda failed in that regard, but was much more player-friendly with the controls.


The music was unbeatable; I felt that Diablo 2 really screwed up on that. Although, I enjoyed the fact that you could, you know, _run_ in Diablo 2. I think the fact that you could only walk away from evil monsters made Diablo 1 _that much_ scarier.





> I also would like more nude enemies like from D1. Remember the succubi from that?


DDDDDD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, global Diablo 2 reset would be necessary. But, I'd settle. For maybe a year. Then I'd demand D3 or I would burn down both the North and South offices of Blizzard. 

All this talk makes me want to play Diablo again. I actually got a D2 mod, Back to Hellfire, that does a decent job to taking it back to Hellfire-ish levels, but still not quite as cool as the real thing. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, global Diablo 2 reset would be necessary. But, I'd settle. For maybe a year. Then I'd demand D3 or I would burn down both the North and South offices of Blizzard.


That was another big reason why there probably wouldn't be a Diablo 3 - Blizzard North was sucked into regular Blizzard after half of Blizzard North quit.





> All this talk makes me want to play Diablo again. I actually got a D2 mod, Back to Hellfire, that does a decent job to taking it back to Hellfire-ish levels, but still not quite as cool as the real thing. Let's hope for the best.


You could just find normal people and play in private games with them. I remember back when I played Paladin with_out_ using fucking Blessed Hammer.


----------



## kyubijim (Jun 25, 2008)

Blizzard has posted job advertisements on their official website looking for people to work on the next gen MMO, which means it's probably gonna be Diablo 3. My friend seems to think it's gonna be Starcraft. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 25, 2008)

kyubijim said:


> Blizzard has posted job advertisements on their official website looking for people to work on the next gen MMO, which means it's probably gonna be Diablo 3. My friend seems to think it's gonna be Starcraft. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


All of the "Top Secret" job offers begin with something like "Blizzard, the developer of Diablo and Diablo II...", so I think it is much more likely that the non mmo project is Diablo related.

Current Blizzard Projects as I see it:
StarCraft II
World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King
World of WarCraft: Expansion #3
Unannounced "Next-Gen" MMO
Unannounced Unknown (Diablo III imo)
Some sort of Mobile (Phone) games or *more likely* (i)phone apps for their current/future games

Just my own speculation.

edit: mmm now 1UP is hopping on the speculation train
Link removed

edit:  fff i need to stop, but note that diablo3.com was, as we know, taken by blizzard recently and for a good while diablo3.com redirected to the site diablofans.com.  Well, it doesn't redirect you anywhere anymore ;3  Doesn't mean shit i know, but I just can't help myself anymore -_-


----------



## Munak (Jun 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> You didn't have to travel to the past (where did you get that from, anyway?), but around Sanctuario. From the west to the south, then to the east, down to hell, then up again, just to travel to the far north.



I got my post confused there. What I meant was the Original Diablo game had the protagonist take Diablo's soulstone and transform into Diablo, while the Diablo II expansion one had the player go somewhere after defeating Baal. (I remember that portal that Tyrael opened, I reckoned it was going to the past or something.)

So I guess the plot for the new Diablo game has nowhere to go. (Hopefully, not.)


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2008)

No, you just went back to Harrogath after Baal's defeat.


----------



## Munak (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I'm glad I'm mistaken. Maybe there's an opening for Diablo III, after all.

I'm hopeful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

Diablo 3 will have you play demons and invade heaven.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to see someone made this thread.

Has to be Diablo 3. I'm sure it is.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 26, 2008)

About time 

Blizz are really catching up 

I wonder after/if they anounce Diablo 3 this year, which will come out first - SC 2 or Diablo 3


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 26, 2008)

StarCraft II would easily.  While it is still a good ways off, it has just been in development longer.  They could both get delayed to hell, but I can't imagine StarCraft getting delayed to that extent.

Also, I hope we get to see *gameplay* of whatever Blizz is announcing this weekend.  We got SCII gameplay soon after the announcement, so hopefully this will be the same.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2008)

If it does turn out to be Diablo 3, I would think SC 2 would be released first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know. Diablo 3, aka "Beelzebub 3" has been rumored for a very, very long time. It could've been secretly developed for longer than SC2, thus a Christmas release date as I've seen hinted.

I doubt that, but it could be. I predict we won't see D3, if it is announced, for a minimum of 12 years. SC2 in around 8.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2008)

To be honest, I hope the game is good but with the majority of the orginal team not in blizzard anymore. I am skeptical


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe the franchise needs some new blood, anyway. We'll see. I remain hopeful.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Some new theories regarding the ever evolving picture at Blizzard's homepage


Eyes?


Eyes kinda the same


Pentagram


Diablo?




The classic pedobear one, for lulz 


Something to think about


----------



## Munak (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, I think that 5 point star theory is too much.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 27, 2008)

People go overboard with the speculation. 

But, really?  Blizzard has an "evolving" picture on its site?  Haha.  Marketing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

New day, new pic, and would you look at that shit, it was eyes 


Some Diablo dude?


SC2 Beta?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2008)

Look guys I want DIII as much as the next man but putting faces on a pair of eyes or seeing things in the ice is not going to make a difference.

Just wait it out till sunday then e can start all the Diablo talk.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

If the newest pic is any indication, it's probably related to Warcraft. The Ice theme reminds me of the Frozen Throne from WC3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

It's something Warcraft related. Lame.

I actually had a dream about this last night. It was sad, and pathetic.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2008)

What the fuck Blizzard??


For those that were following, the pieces of that picture were all numbered and now we have all the numbers.  Of course it is 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, and 42 which are the Lost numbers.  So now we know Blizzard watches Lost, but that's about all we know.


The latest rune is said to be a viking compass.


If so, I'm even more annoyed by this lol.  The Lost Vikings was awsm, but this tease is just out of control.


Some people say that the slight difference in the circled areas means it isn't the Lich King, but I could honestly care less at this point.

Whatever happens will just happen.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

We will know it soon enough. Is someone going to follow the Paris Invitation live?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> What the fuck Blizzard??


Lol, why do i think of Darkwing Duck when i see that


----------



## beads (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know. Diablo 3, aka "Beelzebub 3" has been rumored for a very, very long time. It could've been secretly developed for longer than SC2, thus a Christmas release date as I've seen hinted.
> 
> I doubt that, but it could be. I predict we won't see D3, if it is announced, for a minimum of 12 years. SC2 in around 8.



Korea will explode if that happens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Korea would explode if Blizzard made a new patch for Starcraft. kekeke

I'm sure this hype has all just been bogus Lich King shit. They might mention something about Diablo, at the most a new patch or a ladder reset, or maybe a new ladder prize, but not D3.


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2008)

*smashes chairs everywhere*

I knew it - it was WarCraft shit. SC2 is going to be the last non-WC game Blizzard ever makes.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

organizedcrime said:


> *smashes chairs everywhere*
> 
> I knew it - it was WarCraft shit. *SC2 is going to be the last non-WC game Blizzard ever makes.*


They've said that they're gonna make MMORPG's out of all their big series so it ain't all gonna be WC, no matter how much $$$ WoW gives 'em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

I hope they didn't really say that. I don't want to see an MMORPG out of Diablo. That'd be the gayest thing since Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> They've said that they're gonna make MMORPG's out of all their big series so it ain't all gonna be WC, no matter how much $$$ WoW gives 'em.


Quote or it didn't happen.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they didn't really say that. I don't want to see an MMORPG out of Diablo. That'd be the gayest thing since Backstreet Boys.


They did, and i couldn't care less about Diablo. 
World of Starcraft = Fuckin epic.


Stumpy said:


> Quote or it didn't happen.


Read it in an Blizzard interview that was posted on another forum, and no, im not gonna search that shit up again.
If you wanna read it you do it 

*Edit*
Blah, i looked it up anyway



> Vivendi Universal Games gave a presentation to Wall Street today. Too much to report on everything said, but the big one was:
> 
> "All Blizzard franchises will become MMOGs."
> 
> ...





Just google *All Blizzard franchises will become MMOGs* and you'll get a shitload of results.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

A Starcraft MMORPG would be pretty gay as well. As gay as a Warcraft one. MMORPGs just aren't my thing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A Starcraft MMORPG would be pretty gay as well. As gay as a Warcraft one. MMORPGs just aren't my thing.


Clearly, since WoW is epic as hell 
Some of my best gaming memories were made in WoW.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> They did, and i couldn't care less about Diablo.
> World of Starcraft = Fuckin epic.
> 
> Read it in an Blizzard interview that was posted on another forum, and no, im not gonna search that shit up again.
> ...


Link removed

orly?  Read the Updated section.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Link removed
> 
> orly?  Read the Updated section.


 **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Clearly, since WoW is epic as hell
> Some of my best gaming memories were made in WoW.


I feel sorry for you. Maybe I should give MMORGPs a chance, maybe I should. These are my only two experiences with them:

Everquest: played with my friends gnome or some gay shit for about 50 minutes. I walked around for about 20 minutes before finding anything to do at all. I fought some giant polar bear or something and it took the remainder of the 30 minutes playing, dying, coming back to the bear, etc... to kill it. One polar bear. 

WoW: same friend, with another gnomish guy, druid or something. I fought another bear. This time, it was a brown/grizzly bear. Same fucking story. Took me about 30 minutes of pointless fighting and dying to kill a bear. His guy is on level 50 or something. It's a fucking bear.


I'm sorry, maybe his characters were suck ass, but those two experiences ruined MMORPGs for me forever. If it takes more than a couple minutes to kill a fucking random monster, the game is boring and shit.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> **


I'm rather glad about that. MMO isn't my cup of tea, either.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel sorry for you.


Lol no need.
Epic battles where the whole server was involved, like the one in the pics below, easily makes it to the top of my gaming moments.







CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I should give MMORGPs a chance, maybe I should. These are my only two experiences with them:
> 
> Everquest: played with my friends gnome or some gay shit for about 50 minutes. I walked around for about 20 minutes before finding anything to do at all. I fought some giant polar bear or something and it took the remainder of the 30 minutes playing, dying, coming back to the bear, etc... to kill it. One polar bear.
> 
> ...


If it took you 30 minutes to kill a bear, assuming it wasn't some quest-boss, then you either went for a mob waaay over your level or you plain suck 

Or it just ain't your thing, as said.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

Those pics would be pretty without all the annoying text.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know, it was his character. But this seems to be the trend in MMORPGs, from what I've seen. Random encounters take like 5 minutes to kill at least. That's retarded.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Those pics would be pretty without all the annoying text.


Just for you 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*My first Onyxia kill, ahhhh the memories* 





CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, it was his character. But this seems to be the trend in MMORPGs, from what I've seen. Random encounters take like 5 minutes to kill at least. That's retarded.


Killing mobs on the same level as you usually takes 15 seconds, *at the most*.
So i don't know what kind of super-bear you were facing.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a better picture. I can imagine how you get andrenaline from taking on a 100+ feet large beast with a dozen of players together.

Still, not exactly my cup of tea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm, maybe it was a super bear. I might try it again after I can hack my friend's account.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't try it. It's a terrible, bland, and boring game that feeds off of the implied moral obligation of "incidentally" formed internet friendships.

I know D=


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hmm, maybe it was a super bear. I might try it again after I can hack my friend's account.



Just play on a free server, I'm playing on a server that allows you to go to lvl 255, has custom items, custom areas, 3x rates on shit and a super secret mall that vendors lots of nice shit 

WoW isn't fun without that group of friends playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Free server?!? :amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah, I shall try this, I shall indeed... Although I have been warned against it, no harm in trying.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2008)

I loved Diablo but odds are this shit is going to be another MMORPG *if* it even turns out to be Diablo 3.

I can't imagine a believable way to even bring back Big D. What the heck will their excuse be now?

I'm torn. I loved Diablo 2 but I can't see this game being good.


----------



## raxor (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh God let it be Diablo 3.

THERE'S STILL HOPE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I loved Diablo but odds are this shit is going to be another MMORPG *if* it even turns out to be Diablo 3.
> 
> I can't imagine a believable way to even bring back Big D. What the heck will their excuse be now?
> 
> I'm torn. I loved Diablo 2 but I can't see this game being good.


Prequel. Whoever fought Diablo before Diablo 1. 

Or we are evil, and we kill angels.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I loved Diablo 2 but I can't see this game being good.



Blizzard is making it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Blizzard also made WoW.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2008)

If it's not Diablo 3, then we should all go back and play Diablo 2 and start a NF D2 clan.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blizzard also made WoW.


And for an MMO of it's time it was great.  Even to this day it is probably the best overall MMO.


----------



## Auron (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blizzard also made WoW.



U mean that game that has 10 million+ subscribers?  Yeah what a piece of crap


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 27, 2008)

> And for an MMO of it's time it was great.  Even to this day it is probably the best overall MMO.





> U mean that game that has 10 million+ subscribers?  Yeah what a piece of crap


Not at all relevant to the argument that it's a shitty game.

See: Best tasting bucket of boneless shit you've ever eaten - Millions eat said bucket of shit daily!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

The image was updated, we now see a little bit of a blue brow


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Not at all relevant to the argument that it's a shitty game.
> 
> See: Best tasting bucket of boneless shit you've ever eaten - Millions eat said bucket of shit daily!


I say it is one of the best games of its kind and you quote me, say my statement isn't relevant, and then just tell me the game is shit?  Why the fuck is your statement valid then?

So you don't like MMO's?  Get over it because a lot of people do.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 27, 2008)

> I say it is one of the best games of its kind and you quote me, say my statement isn't relevant, and then just tell me the game is shit? Why the fuck is your statement valid then?


You're not very good with context, are ya'? Poor guy.

Also, what I, or others, do or do not "like" is not relevant to what is or is not "good". See: fallacy. Ex: I "like" PoT. This in no way means that I believe that PoT is "good" based on any sort of critical merit.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

WoW >>> Your faget-ass opinions


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 28, 2008)

diablo-net is not working. It's a matter of minutes before we get an outcome.

Hot damn.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> You're not very good with context, are ya'? Poor guy.
> 
> Also, what I, or others, do or do not "like" is not relevant to what is or is not "good". See: fallacy. Ex: I "like" PoT. This in no way means that I believe that PoT is "good" based on any sort of critical merit.


It's pretty obvious that you don't like the game. So you might just as well say it directly. No need to get around it by saying some pseudo-critical bullshit.

WoW is good for what it was intended to be. Not what YOU would have liked it to be.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 28, 2008)

I r hate game an have opinion, like taste is assholes, rite? That must be what I meant, now that I think about it.

More retards here than I'd imagined. Too many assumptions, too many fallacies. Not nearly enough intelligence. 

Nevermind.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> More retards here than I'd imagined. Too many assumptions, too many fallacies. Not nearly enough intelligence.
> 
> Nevermind.
> 
> I r hate game an have opinion, like taste is assholes, rite?



Retards? No need to get all offended there Mr. Goldfish

That image looks like Protoss or Diablo-esque related.

Not Arthas. Thank god for that.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 28, 2008)

> Retards? No need to get all offended there Mr. Goldfish


[It was an] Observation, not [a] counter. Keep going.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Observation, not counter. Keep going.



Lol? Pretty self explanatory. There is no need to resort to name calling unless there is something else going on. I called you Mr. Goldfish, which sounds funny and doesn't really have any derogatory meaning.

If you want to say something go ahead and say it, no need for the cloak and dagger bullshit.

I'll just quote this



> Not at all relevant to the argument that it's a shitty game.
> 
> See: Best tasting bucket of boneless shit you've ever eaten - Millions eat said bucket of shit daily!



You think the game is shitty, other people don't think its shitty. Alot of people don't think its shitty. Just because you say the game is shitty, doesn't really mean it is. You can go all day on this because it's all subjective.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 28, 2008)

"Subjective". There error breeds; there progress dies. Have a nice day.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> "Subjective". There error breeds; there progress dies. Have a nice day.





Right... have a good one there


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

That's complete bullshit. I can't access lotion anymore, but the ice pic is now at worldofwarcraft.com now...

Bye, bye Diablo 3. Was nice seeing you rise from the ashes even before you've been burnt -__-


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

I still get the ice pic from Blizz.com, also the Paris ceremony is starting in a few mins, the big announcement should be made in about 2 hours time. They seem to be updating this on IGN.

Edit:

It is bothering me that it's on WoW.com....

Why would WotL be a big announcement anyways?

Gotta keep faith


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's complete bullshit. I can't access lotion anymore, but the ice pic is now at worldofwarcraft.com now...


Works for me.

The new pic

I'll bet my money that it's either Diablo or the new hybrid race in SC2, a vauge maybe that it's a protoss.

Anyways:


> A new Diablo game announcement is almost certainly forthcoming based on a prominent notebook being handed out at Blizzard's World Wide Invitational in Paris.
> 
> The notebook (pictured left) was just handed out in advance of the event's opening ceremony, and was promptly captured by worldofwar.net. The show's banner image also features Diablo lording over StarCraft II's Kerrigan and Wrath of the Lich King's Arthas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's the IGN link just for shits n giggles 



But ya that's either Protoss related or Diablo related.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2008)

To me the thing looks like a horn whilst the other horn is hidden behind the ice.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

Tried to stream WWI and internet froze lol, that's world class 

*Edit*
Lolz


> 12:07 -- Describing how WWI is to showcase products under development and show professional tourneys. This is the first WWI outside of South Korea, and the largest WWI ever. Expressing thanks for those who've attended. *Fan in front of me screamed out "Give me back my life!"*


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Mike Morhaime himself has been called to stage.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

> 12:15 -- Announcement.....!! Guy playing Diablo music on an acoustic guitar.


!!!  **



> 12:18 -- Footage of large scale battles, comets streaking across the sky, demons, *Diablo 3 officially announced*.


There you have it motherfuckers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

omg? 3@ Fury Druid much?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Diablo III official first!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

Man i wantz to see that shit, that gay-ass stream ain't working for me!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2008)

11:20 CESTGorgeous 3D renderings of enemies and characters. Pace seems quick but maybe a tad slower than Diablo II?
11:19 CESTDemo kicks off with a Barbarian in an evil looking dungeon... Demons crawlling up the side of a wall to attack him from all sides. He's slicing and dicing.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

!!! **


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Fuck, yeah!

Diablo 3 is coming!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

Things are getting interesting. ?

I really hope for a kickass single player + online, just like the last Diablo.  But... LOD ended, with the World Stone being destroyed and the uncertainty of that (and that could be Diablo looking through a hole in said stone), it might have been a logical step to make it a MMORPG.  What with hell's and heaven's boundaries with the natural world potentially blurring.

Here's hoping Blizzard has their hands full running one MMORPG or have reports stating no net subscription increase!

Edit: looks like my comment came late...  Awesome!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank the gods it's not an MMORPG.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

> 12:31 -- Diablo 3 is first and foremost a co-operative game, says Blizzard. New Witch Doctor class can summon pets, control minds of his enemies, and cast diseases.


What does that mean?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> What does that mean?


Co-operative = Teamplay


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you fucking god, Diablo 3 is official and it's coming!!!

*AND THE HEAVENS SHALL TREMBLE!*


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like a useless talking point.  From the description, this game is not much different from D2.  That game was hugely co-operative.  But it depended on class and whether you were playing online.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Co-operative = Teamplay


Sounds like there will be heavy emphasis on multiplayer.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Sounds like there will be heavy emphasis on multiplayer.


Of course multiplayer will be key


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

*Screens*
I have the body of a fifteen year old, WTF!?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 28, 2008)

more stuff here also WoW Gold


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Screens*
> I have the body of a fifteen year old, WTF!?


The official site has that plus movies and artwork and all that good stuff.

Badass Squid 

No need to give IGN the hits ;3


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ixs05cgAss&eurl=http://www.playing.se/view.phtml?id=421079&f=1[/YOUTUBE]


*Edit*


Did anyone see that trailer without getting a boner?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK 



New classes, everything we loved about the old games upgraded +++



Now heres a question, will new battlenet require subscription?

Also

FUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Felix (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep, thats Diablo 3 alright
Now I must wait for GW2 details so I can choose one


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

My new desktop


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2008)

YES.

YES.

PRAISE THA LAWD

*runs off naked into the bushes*


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Too lazy to do D3 sigs, but I will soon.

Man are my buddies gonna flip out, I have a friend who still does D2... lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

I                CAME


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Diablo 3 developer panel airing soon on the Main Stage gogogo


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 28, 2008)

at last... my long lost love...
How I've waited so long for this game. I pissed myself when i saw the flash animation on the blizzard splash page


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 28, 2008)

Thread title changed.

brb still fapping


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Diablo 3 developer panel airing soon on the Main Stage gogogo



i wouldn't hope too much... that shit keeps failing...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i wouldn't hope too much... that shit keeps failing...



Yup my stream has been stuck for about three minutes.  Oh well it will be on youtube later =\


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 28, 2008)

new vids 

I love Diablo I&II. Can't wait to play this. It looks great.


----------



## Munak (Jun 28, 2008)

Wank, wank. 

The female characters better be... uhm. HD.

And I wonder if Deckard Cain will still be alive?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Wank, wank.
> 
> The female characters better be... uhm. HD.
> 
> And I wonder if Deckard Cain will still be alive?


lol Cain was in the first gameplay demonstration.  I think someone posted the youtube of it on the other page check it out.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Fuck youtube, go to the Diablo 3 page from blizzard lol has the teaser trailer and the full gameplay footage


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

Deckard Cain's journal outlines the first 2 games with the cinematics.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 28, 2008)

Man i almost weeped when i saw the page, i've been waiting for so long for this as have you. And it's really nice they stay with the old style and did not try something like Hellgate.


----------



## Munak (Jun 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol Cain was in the first gameplay demonstration.  I think someone posted the youtube of it on the other page check it out.



Sure, sure. Got too ahead on that one.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Fuck youtube, go to the Diablo 3 page from blizzard lol has the teaser trailer and the full gameplay footage


Right, silly me.

So the FAQ on the site says there are 5 classes in this game.  We know two, so that leaves is with three unknowns.  I wonder who is going to be dropped @_@  I would bet Pally and Sorc would be back in some form.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, they can always change that number. They can always expand on it too...

This has been in the works for quite awhile it seems xD


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, the D2 original classes were Sorceress, Barbarian, Paladin, Necromancer and Amazon.

I reckon, we will see all of them in one form or other. I wouldn't be surprised, if the Witcher turns out to be a Necro-Druid hybrid. But I don't see the Assa re-appearing.

Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

And take a look at the new world map.  It seems Arreat is a crater now.  And that Barbarian area is blighted.  (Reminds me of the Lunar Tear disasters from FF8. ?)



Compare with:


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like the after-effects of the destruction of the World Stone.


----------



## Munak (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never even thought the Diablo world was that huge...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2008)

*WTF ITS DIABLO 3 AND ITS NOT AN MMORPG!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
*
*orgasms*


----------



## Lucius (Jun 28, 2008)

it will be amazing. i sooo waited for this one. finaly a game i realy look forward too


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, you guys surely are aware, that the game most likely won't come out before two or three years from now on?


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Jun 28, 2008)

SC2 and Diablo 3, the years to come is gonna be goooood.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well, they can always change that number. They can always expand on it too...
> 
> This has been in the works for quite awhile it seems xD


Of course it can change.  The game isn't coming out any time soon and there will always be expansions.  I was just wondering what people think would be the first 5.



			
				Segan said:
			
		

> Well, you guys surely are aware, that the game most likely won't come out before two or three years from now on?


Confirmation of existence is all I need.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2008)

Duke Nukem Forever anyone?


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Jun 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Duke Nukem Forever anyone?



Duke Nukem in development FOREVER

---

Saw teaser of Witch doctor and Barbarian looks like we're gonna get a wicked game indeed. 

When the game is released, the sell of mice are gonna sky rocket.


----------



## gomen (Jun 28, 2008)

! 

It's official!


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 28, 2008)

Fucking finally !!!!

Blizzard was messing with the diablo community during the last few hours, but now it's a reality. And to top it off. The Barbarian is back !!

Do you think he's the same Barbarian from D2 ?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> Fucking finally !!!!
> 
> Blizzard was messing with the diablo community during the last few hours, but now it's a reality. And to top it off. The Barbarian is back !!
> 
> Do you think he's the same Barbarian from D2 ?


He spoke to Cain as if he knew him, but it's hard to say really.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 28, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING INFERNAL LEGIONS OF SATAN OUR GREAT LORD AND MASTER

DIABLO III 

AND BRICKS WERE SHAT

Thank you Yahweh, Jesus, Krishna, Zeus, Horus, Marduk, Joseph Smith, Cthulhu, and all you other loveable rascals!


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Shit, the splash page disappeared. I wanted to use the image via PrintScreen.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep...that's it for me.

I can die happy after I play this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Shit, the splash page disappeared. I wanted to use the image via PrintScreen.



From Stumpy with love ;3

Splash was still there for me, so I figured I would put that up there for all of us.  It's the biggest resolution I could get on my monitor.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 28, 2008)

This game is gonna be awesome. Assassin, Sorc and to a smaller extent, Paladin was my favourite class so I hope they'll be back. Although Barb was the 1st class I beat the game with so seeing him back is cool. And the use of a skill bar rather than the old 2 Active Skills system is definitely better.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 28, 2008)

Who was the chick in the trailer ? The sorceress ?


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> This game is gonna be awesome. Assassin, Sorc and to a smaller extent, Paladin was my favourite class so I hope they'll be back. Although Barb was the 1st class I beat the game with so seeing him back is cool. And the use of a skill bar rather than the old 2 Active Skills system is definitely better.



Some classes will be taken out though, since they said that there are only going to be 5 classes (initially). This might mean that some classes might have been "absorbed" other classes (ie. druid elemental skills go to sorcs, necromancer skills go to witch doctors, etc.)

It's also possible that no classes will be taken out, and that they're just saving some for an expansion, like they did with LoD.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 28, 2008)

I bet Paladins and Sorcerers will stay in. Paladins just because of their iconic image. Even if the Sorc isn't exactly the same as before (Either through name or skills) , he/she will be the main spellcaster class. Assassins might be combined with the Amazon class or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to see this wasn't some gay bullshit annoucement. 

I'm sure D3 will be out within the next 10 years, so I'm really excited. The whole 5 class thing is a little lame though, pretty limited I'd say. But, I'll reserve judgement for the actual game, I suppose. 

Now, here's the problem; SC2 and D3 coming out around the same times? Goodbye, life.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Glad to see this wasn't some gay bullshit annoucement.
> 
> I'm sure D3 will be out within the next 10 years, so I'm really excited. The whole 5 class thing is a little lame though, pretty limited I'd say. But, I'll reserve judgement for the actual game, I suppose.
> 
> Now, here's the problem; SC2 and D3 coming out around the same times? Goodbye, life.


Hopefully they can prove that quality>quantity.  They did it with WoW's classes at least.


----------



## Moac (Jun 28, 2008)

New trailer OMG, woo Sick.
got the injury yesterday i think


edit: Woo, what are the odd of I posting my  666 Post in a Diablo3 Thread!? xD

As seen from the 20 Min preview , this game looks awesome, Only think I worry about is that the story might not be as good as in Diablo 2 , because I think that the Original Crew that made Diablo 2 left Blizzard. 

THANK YOU BLIZZARD FOR THIS AWESOME LOOKING GAME! (caps rule)


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Moac said:


> New trailer OMG, woo Sick.
> got the injury yesterday i think



That was your 666th post and it was in the D3 thread n_n

Also, there are going to be two more Diablo III Panels tomorrow at WWI.  

Diablo III Panel
World Lore and Environment Art
(10:00 - 11:00)

Diablo III Panel
Denizens of Diablo
(17:00 - 18:00)

Paris time of course.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 28, 2008)

Seen one of the gameplay videos, looks kewl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sure it'll be good. D2 only had 5 initially, and it was pretty solid before LoD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice! Since this was the first topic made for Diablo 3 I'm going to add this one to the Gaming departments Encyclopedia thread and not the other one. 

I am pumped for the game and the new 3d look is quite nice. Time for SOJ hunting's once again


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Ugh.  The more I look at the game the more I see World of WarCraft.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Ugh.  The more I look at the game the more I see World of WarCraft.



How so? This looks like a dungeon crawler not a MMO. BTW just saw some clips and looks awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 28, 2008)

What is this..it's..these are tears..tears of awesome..

Oh my God..I wept tears of awesome..and came at the same time..


FUUUUUCKKKK YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!   


"runs around his town butt-naked screaming that the heavens shall tremble and that Diablo 3 shall come"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Ugh.  The more I look at the game the more I see World of WarCraft.



The graphical detail does remind me of it, I do agree there.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought, it was more like Starcraft II...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> How so? This looks like a dungeon crawler not a MMO. BTW just saw some clips and looks awesome


Yeah gameplay wise it is completely Diablo, but right now, visually, I'm seeing World of WarCraft.  I'll get over it.

At least I know my comp will run it well.

IGN + Rob Pardo


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "We probably did three rev[ision]s on the visual direction until we got to this and now we're really happy with it."





> "With any sort of sequel, and I'm going to go ahead and use Sid Meier's rule because we use something similar…The way he approaches sequels is one-third proven, one-third improved, and one-third new. That's pretty much how we approached StarCraft 2…some of the old units came in, some of the old units got improvements, we brought in some new units, and we also got rid of some units. I think you'll see something similar [in Diablo III]. The barbarian as you saw has a ton of abilities that are totally new but we had to bring over things like whirlwind."





> "This project has been going for a while and it finally got to the point where it felt like it's time to announce the game. We kind of have this rule of, ideally, we announce a game a year to a year and a half before the game comes out. That's our theory, and then three years later [trails off]. We're getting to be a bigger and bigger studio so we can't just keep one game announced and everything else hidden. We have several games in development now."





1UP
[1]


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

Whether or not it looks like WoW depends on what the other models and textures look like.  From the little I saw, it looks gritter and gorier.

*wistfully remembers the first time trudging through the Dungeon and Catacombs beneath the monastery and Mephisto's Durance*

I want to see the same level or sick corruption and misery.

Has anyone read anywhere about the random maps?  I would expect the randomly generated maps to be back, but I'd like confirmation.  They talk about environmental traps and things.  It'd be impressive to see how well they coded randomness.


----------



## beads (Jun 28, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES.
Me wants this game now.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Whether or not it looks like WoW depends on what the other models and textures look like.  From the little I saw, it looks gritter and gorier.
> 
> *wistfully remembers the first time trudging through the Dungeon and Catacombs beneath the monastery and Mephisto's Durance*
> 
> ...


Oh it's still gory and much gorier than WoW for sure.  It will be an M rated game in the end (I really think so at least...), but it still has a lot in common with WoW imo.

Hey, at least it doesn't look like all the bullshit NEXTGENFUCKYEAH games out there like Age of Conan ;3

I hope we get to see some shit like Act 4 of D2 in D3.  We probably will, so that is going to be some hot shit.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 28, 2008)

If the witch Doctor can swarm people with MINDFLAYERS I'll be all kinds of happy.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2008)

Since the Worldstone kept Sanctuary separate from higher and lower planes...  I want to see some heavenly landscapes too.

Will we be fighting some angelic armies too?  Perhaps their aims are noble, but they conflict with humanities.  Hmm.  ?


----------



## gomen (Jun 28, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Good to see someone made this thread.
> 
> Has to be Diablo 3. I'm sure it is.



My pleasure, cant wait!!


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

Wooot?



> Diablo III has been in development for about four years, and now has a team of 50-55 developers dedicated to it, according to Jay Wilson, the game's lead designer. The game will offer drop-in / drop-out co-op play over Battle.Net throughout; while it will be doable as a solo player, gamers will be able to bring friends in at any stage.



Taken from gamespot news.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wooot?
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from gamespot news.


lol just like D2 was... doesn't tell us anything =\

The rumor always said that D3 was in development before Blizzard North was broken up so I guess that is just some confirmation on that.

I wonder how Flagship Studios is feeling today...


----------



## beads (Jun 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol just like D2 was... doesn't tell us anything =\
> 
> The rumor always said that D3 was in development before Blizzard North was broken up so I guess that is just some confirmation on that.
> 
> I wonder how Flagship Studios is feeling today...



It tells us it will be here sooner than we thought.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2008)

beads said:


> It tells us it will be here sooner than we thought.





			
				Rob Pardo said:
			
		

> "This project has been going for a while and it finally got to the point where it felt like it's time to announce the game. We kind of have this rule of, ideally, we announce a game a year to a year and a half before the game comes out. That's our theory, and then three years later [trails off]. We're getting to be a bigger and bigger studio so we can't just keep one game announced and everything else hidden. We have several games in development now."


From the IGN article I linked/quoted on the previous page.  We can assume Blizz thinks the game will be ready around Fall 09, but most likely it will be pushed back a bit.

Following that "rule", StarCraft II would be out late this year, but it does not seem like that is going to happen.  I'm perfectly happy with the date of "when its done" though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2008)

Diablo 3 will probably launch AFTER starcraft 2 does. So I doubt we will see this title till next winter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2008)

They can take as long as they want IMO, as long as it lives up to be better than the original and D2.

So far the game looks amazing. I'm just curious what the other classes will turn out to be.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 28, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Of course, only one major event happened back then in the Diablo world - THE FUCKING SIN WAR!



Wait.... Diablo actually has a story.

You lie.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2008)

I always found diablo's story compelling.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never really played the original Diablo games because I was too young at the time, but now I'm very interested in trying out Diablo III whenever it does come out. My main question is about the multiplayer though. How exactly does it work it wasn't very specific on the website because it just says it runs through the battle.net


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 28, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait.... Diablo actually has a story.
> 
> You lie.



Diablo always had a fantastic story. A very, very well hidden story, but fantastic nonetheless.

On topic, I'm in two minds about this game. Diablo II was so awesome that I'm not sure if they could, realistically, live up to it. The game shots look polished and compelling, but nowhere near as atmospheric.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 28, 2008)

heres an article from gamespot on the offical confirmation from blizzard's con in paris 


considering this is the only pc game that i play, its good news


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 28, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I've never really played the original Diablo games because I was too young at the time, but now I'm very interested in trying out Diablo III whenever it does come out.



You definitely have to try Diablo 2. Its one of those games where the gameplay is strong enough that any gripes about the old graphics will disappear once you play through it. Thats how addictive it can get. 

Anyway, anyone think the final act in Diablo 3 will take place in Heaven? Since the tag of the game is 'The Heavens shall tremble', I'm guessing the forces of hell will attack heaven and you'll be fighting there at the end seeing as how we've already triumphed over Hell in D2 anyway.

I hope the randomized maps get carried into D3 too.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish Blizzard was doing Fallout III instead of Obsidian.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

I hope the maps get even more randomized. I don't feel they were quite that random in D2. Maps got very familiar, very quickly, even though everything was changed around a bit. Things were still in the same general places.

That said, I don't want to see too many cry babies about how the graphics aren't built on the Crysis engine or something (I actually saw that on the D3 message board... as a joke, I'm sure, but not very far from the general graphic kids outcries).


----------



## GodofDeath (Jun 28, 2008)

woooooottttt

i really want the nec but i doubt it with the fact that enemies can be crushed and fall off cliffs


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 28, 2008)

GodofDeath said:


> woooooottttt
> 
> i really want the nec but i doubt it with the fact that enemies can be crushed and fall off cliffs



Not to be rude but, what does enemies being crushed and falling off of cliffs have to do with the necro?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

If they fall over a cliff once they die, how can he make skeletons?


----------



## slimscane (Jun 28, 2008)

Diablo III can Dia*BLOW ME* 

See what I did there? 

I will buy this game when it comes out, in '10?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 28, 2008)

No one really answered my question about online. Sorry if this is troublesome, but since I don't have much experience with the first two would anyone mind explaining to me how exactly partying and other things like that work?

All in all though Diablo looks like the type of game I would really enjoy regardless of being able to play with my friends. I look forward to getting it.

Edit: Nevermind about online. A friend of mine explained it to me.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 29, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! 

The cinematic trailer is very much fap material. It was awesome, and thus I came.... very very hard.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 29, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Diablo always had a fantastic story. A very, very well hidden story, but fantastic nonetheless.
> 
> On topic, I'm in two minds about this game. Diablo II was so awesome that I'm not sure if they could, realistically, live up to it. The game shots look polished and compelling, but nowhere near as atmospheric.



Any game you have to dig through an epic pile of crap for the story isn't worth it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2008)

S P O T said:


> No one really answered my question about online. Sorry if this is troublesome, but since I don't have much experience with the first two would anyone mind explaining to me how exactly partying and other things like that work?
> 
> All in all though Diablo looks like the type of game I would really enjoy regardless of being able to play with my friends. I look forward to getting it.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind about online. A friend of mine explained it to me.



You press 'p', then click invite next to someone's name.  The person who was invited presses 'p' and accept.  Then bam, you have a party.

In a party, experience is shared, and so is the gold that is picked up.  At least, that was how it was in the second.

And I don't know if this was asked before, but during the gameplay trailer, did anyone else think it was awesome how the male barb died by getting ripped apart?


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 29, 2008)

I love the way they wrote about the lore on the website.  The bestiary in particular.  It reads like investigative journalism (including an "about the author" part).  The Undead page had me chuckling at parts.

Chuckling like a skeleton in a barrel.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2008)

Haven't gotten around to reading that stuff yet, probably do so tomorrow.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 29, 2008)

My thought on the witch doctor: It's a necromancer with different names.  He has all the same shit, but they call it different.

Diseases = Poisons
Tribal Spells (whatever those moves are called) = Curses.  I mean, he even has Fear and Confuse!
Summoning = Summon/Bone tree



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait.... Diablo actually has a story.
> 
> You lie.



did you bother reading all those tomes scattered around in Diablo 1?  It told the gist of it, the D2 manual expanded upon a lot of it, and the novels expanded even further.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2008)

The gameplay vids were amazing <3


----------



## Gary (Jun 29, 2008)

I need to buy this game


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG its Gary

Gary can I be your healer bitch plzplz Gary plz



OT: Will buy ASAP. The only game of it's kind that still lives/is popular. Unfortunately, it's probably gonna take forever to come out. I mean hell, SC2 isn't even out yet(Which I will also play the shit out of) >_>


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think the existence of SC2 affects the release date for this game very much.  They supposedly have a dedicated team of 50 people or so working on Diablo 3.  They might not want to release at the same time, but SC2 shouldn't be slowing this game down.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 29, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> I don't think the existence of SC2 affects the release date for this game very much.  They supposedly have a dedicated team of 50 people or so working on Diablo 3.  *They might not want to release at the same time, but SC2 shouldn't be slowing this game down.*



wat contradiction.

It won't stop development of the game, but I think they'll definitely space out the release dates of the two games pretty well. If that's what you're trying to say.


----------



## Munak (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm crossing my fingers to three years. In 2011.

Or 2012 if Diablo wants to cash in on the Aztec Armageddon crap.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 29, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> wat contradiction.
> 
> It won't stop development of the game, but I think they'll definitely space out the release dates of the two games pretty well. If that's what you're trying to say.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying.  They _might_ space them out, but there should really be no delay.  Hell, Blizzard is becoming a huge developer.  Purposefully delaying the releases makes less sense when you can develop in parallel.

If there were sharing talent between the development teams, then we'd likely have a 3 or more year wait, _guaranteed_.  Mentioning SC2 as a reason for D3 taking X number of years is nonsense.  That's all I'm saying.

Of course, they are hiring positions specifically for Diablo 3.  Some people here should apply so we'd get the game sooner.


----------



## Munak (Jun 29, 2008)

I could. 

But then again, the thought of fucking up the game might... er.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2008)

Man, I can't wait another year, let alone 3 years.  I want this game yesterday.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I can't wait another year, let alone 3 years.  I want this game yesterday.


Duh, get EA games then.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 29, 2008)

this game is gonna be awesome, though i'm sick of pc gaming, i wish it would come to xbox


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

Screw Xbox.

PC and PS3/PS2/PSP are the ways to go


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2008)

Let's just keep it on P.C., shall we?

I wonder if I should try to sell all my D2 characters now...

I hope there's a hammerdin type class in D3-it's always fun to have such an overpowered class.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> Screw Xbox.
> 
> PC and PS3/PS2/PSP are the ways to go



Ah, the funnyman I see.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

beads said:


> Ah, the funnyman I see.


No, just a fanboy.

I don't think we will see the Hammerdin again in D3. At least not the way we had it in D2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't mean exactly the same, but some class that can waltz through the hardest setting with ease.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2008)

Barbarian had whirlwind in the gameplay video. I think it's safe to say that, if the Paladin is in the game, the Hammerdin may just live again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2008)

I like how you can choose the gender of your character.  It's just a tad creepy to see a female barbarian though...just a tad.  

I wonder what the archer class will be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2008)

The sex option is not really a big thing for me. I couldn't care less if my sorceress is a male or female, as long as he or she can blast a million monsters at once.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah. Tell that to the greasy virgins who go nuts whenever they see a female night elf in WoW.

We can make that work to our advantage, but the price will be . . . heh . . .


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> I don't think we will see the Hammerdin again in D3. At least not the way we had it in D2.


The Hammerdin was a side effect of obnoxious synergies. If Blizzard decides to bring that crap back into the game (to increase user friendliness, I guess), then we wouldn't get a single Hammerdin, we'd get a Hammerdin per class.

I never got into using Hammerdins because I always thought it was so stupid (that and I had no way of getting through the Maggot lair without help). Tesladin - that was the way to go. It was basically a lightning sorc except melee and usually more unreliable as your chance to hit dropped like a fucking rock in the sea.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

Is the original Diablo worth my time to track down and play? I just reinstalled D2 to replay it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with the original Diablo on B.net since it's not over-run with hackers. I recently reinstalled D2 as well, and started a new character (Assassin).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 29, 2008)

beads said:


> Is the original Diablo worth my time to track down and play? I just reinstalled D2 to replay it.



meh, it's okay.  I liked it, but there are tons of people I know who turned it down simply cuz you can't run.


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2008)

beads said:


> Is the original Diablo worth my time to track down and play? I just reinstalled D2 to replay it.


The atmosphere and sound track are absolutely incredible; they both top Diablo 2's. The problem is that the gameplay itself is a bit shoddy. When I played Warrior, all I did was stand near a doorway and shift + attack the doorway so anything walking through would get murderized. Anything else would lead to me getting stun-locked and killed.





SeruraRenge said:


> meh, it's okay.  I liked it, but there are tons of people I know who turned it down simply cuz you can't run.


Well, it kind of takes immersion built from the music and environment and snaps it in half when you can't _run away_ from bloodthirsty monsters.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll guess I'll stick to the Spore Creature Creator...

That thing is cool though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 30, 2008)

I started playing StarCraft again when the sequel was announced, and now thanks to this announcement, I have more reason to do more than just reactivate my characters on D2.  Looks like my summer is going to be busy.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Diablo 3 is REAL!!!!*

OMG guys i craped my pants when i saw the vids for diablo 3 on *gametrailers.com* if you havnt seen them go and watch them! it shows a new class! and they even have a 19 min vid of it that you have to watch! omgomgomg diablo 3 is real! AWSOME! the graphics are rly good and its even bloodier then be4 and destructable environments! and everytime they hit some1 with the barb it sounds freakin awsome and the look of the powers are awsome! oooommmmmmgggggg!!!!!!


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jun 30, 2008)

You sound excited 

But seriously, this game will be amazing. I myself am really looking forward to it

However, this Thread is a duplicate of one already made and should thusly be either trashed or merged with the other


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow.
There's a freakin' Diablo III thread on the first freakin' page of this section, and yet, you feel the need to make a thread about it?
Burn.

Someone please close this thread.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 30, 2008)

i had to do it since i just saw it. it was a spur of the moment thing. i couldnt hold it in!


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 30, 2008)

on the d3 website in the faq section they said there are 5 classes thats including the barb and witchdoc wtf is that! that means they took out some of them from d2 how lame is that shit!


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> on the d3 website in the faq section they said there are 5 classes thats including the barb and witchdoc wtf is that! that means they took out some of them from d2 how lame is that shit!


D2 originally had only 5 classes as well.

If there will be any additional classes in D3, it will happen with an expansion. Just like in D2.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 30, 2008)

ya i hope they do cuz that would be a bummer.
and are any of you kinda sad they went to 3d graphics insted of keeping the sprite look? cuz i kinda am even tho im loving the new graphics just scared my comp can take it or not. i do play titan quest so i hope i can run d3 as well.


----------



## Trias (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh well. I didn't like this witch-doctor class, because looks like Druid or Necromancer or Sorceress will be gone and this stupid class smells so much Warcraft, which I don't want in my Diablo 3. Apart from that, I was surprised to see that it was actually quite developed. There are still no clues about the story, but all prime evils are dead, two of lesssers evil are banished and other two should not be main bosses. So, I say either Tyrael or one of the other four Archangels. We had seen Tyrael in the video, and he didn't seem corrupted or anything but... maybe that was a fake. Blizzard WOULD do that.

 In any case, lets wait and see. I've got 5 mouses stocked, as well as food & water sufficient for 3 years. Considering Spore and Starcraft 2, I should make that at least 5 years.



Kumoriken said:


> Sorry.
> I get extremely riled up when I witness acts of ignorance, large or small.



 Then make some generic comment questioning your parentage or another type of insult, as your reaction was no less ignorant than his.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 30, 2008)

^hmmm now that would be interesting having to fight tyreal as one of the bosses and who are the other archangles you speak of?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't worry, I came as well


----------



## Jotun (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol I told my friend about D3 and we went to Red Lobster to celebrate, his treat.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 30, 2008)

Heh, heh, so it's a dupe post. Just let the mods know and they'll deal with it. Can't blame the thread creator for being excited though! Yeah! Diablo III!


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lol I told my friend about D3 and we went to Red Lobster to celebrate, his treat.



Now that's getting excited over a game! LOL! Anyway D3 does look awesome! Dang Blizzard! You ROCK!


----------



## Quagles (Jun 30, 2008)

There's no other game I'd want more right now than this, it just looks so damn awesome. 

I actualy started playing D2 again just for fun, and I still like it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Witch Doctor class is an obvious ripoff of the Necromancer and nowhere near as cool, granted. However, he has a wall of zombies. That makes up for it.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not going to lie... lately, blizzard has made me excite-pee twice with their announcements. I would consider suing, but God knows they don't need one more reason to release titles any more slowly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

They'll get wind of this post and delay the release of D3 by 2 more years. Thanks.


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Witch Doctor class is an obvious ripoff of the Necromancer and nowhere near as cool, granted. However, he has a wall of zombies. That makes up for it.


Yeah, I have to admit that Blizzard is (again) coming up a bit short on the creativity, but if we get more awesome shit like zombie walls, then there should be problem.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Trias said:


> There are still no clues about the story, but all prime evils are dead, two of lesssers evil are banished and other two should not be main bosses. So, I say either Tyrael or one of the other four Archangels. We had seen Tyrael in the video, and he didn't seem corrupted or anything but... maybe that was a fake. Blizzard WOULD do that.



Actually, when I saw the vid of Diablo, it looked like he had two other heads on his shoulders. That made me think that he may have "fused" together with... was it Bael and Mephisto?



Jotun said:


> Lol I told my friend about D3 and we went to Red Lobster to celebrate, his treat.



That's hilarious. I'm guessing it'll be a different celebration when it actually does come out.



whamslam3 said:


> and are any of you kinda sad they went to 3d graphics insted of keeping the sprite look?



I like the move to 3D. The sprites just weren't doing it anymore.

And after watching the gameplay vid in high definition, that boss battle was wicked. That thing crushed the female witch-doctor and then bit and tore off the male barbarian's torso. That'll be a bitch to deal with. It makes me wonder if you can avoid being crushed or torn in half like that. It also makes me wonder if resurrection would work on the characters after they've been torn apart or crushed like those two were.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I don't mind the new look. Could be darker though. Much darker.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

The Witch Doctor is just a restyled necro with some druid added in for good measure.  (Hell, a necro from the jungle...)  Locusts are like poison, creature summoning is like both, wall of zombies, fire grenade thing.  So, both those classes are out.  I don't really like the look and I hope there is more control over what the characters look like on a basic (no armour) level.  I doubt it though.  And maybe he'll grow on me.

I can actually see them combining the amazon with the assassin. ?  I don't see them removing the paladin or sorceress.  If I can predict, I'll say it's Barbarian, Witch Doctor, Paladin/Knight, Sorcerer/ess, and an amazon/assassin hybrid.  They don't need to include any of the D2 classes, but I don't see them completely throwing away fan favourite moves and spells.

I'm undecided about the health globe drops right now.  It seems they wanted to get away from the health potion game, but... enemies dropping health...  ?

I hope for some extremely corrupted locales.  I want to see scenes like the Monastery Jail.  Hell, they could add scenes of demonic torture happening live.  Blizzard seems to want to make things more interactive in the dungeons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope we see some grittier, gorier stuff as well. That giant boss at the end of the gameplay video was extremely graphic, so there's hope. 

I think we need at least one new unique class. Not just melding the others into old classes. Something fresh and new. Or having the few classes be able to branch out enough to be entirely different than another character of the same class.

I'm not really liking the globe thing. Too platformer-ish to me.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah.  That Barbarian being eaten and chewed was something.  Instant kill moves for bosses?  That would suck on Hardcore.

I'm only suggesting the hybrid Assassin-Amazon because the Witch Doctor seems like a Necro-Druid hybrid.  Even if there is a hybrid, I'd expect lots of new things too.  Even the Barbarian has new moves.  For the Sorcery class, I'm hoping for a divergence from pure elemental trees.  Or more elements.

For story purposes, Barbarians had to be back.  What with Arreat and all that.  I can't see a Heaven and Hell struggle without a Paladin-like class either.


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 30, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> on the d3 website in the faq section they said there are 5 classes thats including the barb and witchdoc wtf is that! that means they took out some of them from d2 how lame is that shit!



Looks like the Assassin and Necromancer will be taking the boot, in one of their Q&A sessions they were talking about how when they went back to critique past classes, they thought the Necromancer and Assassin weren't unique enough (I don't really understand that logic behind that, Assassin maybe, but Necromancer?) so I think its safe to say we won't be seeing them anymore.  Who else gets the boot though, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder how that will work? I saw that and was like, "wtf? instant death no matter what!?!" It might be interesting on non-hardcore though... but still.

I think as long as they have enough skills to the point that each character can be its on class, I won't really mind. The Paladin will probably be back, no doubt about that.

The Assassin was actually one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah.  I really loved the Assassin too.  It's why I hope they as least keep some of those skills.  Like I said, the likeliest candidate for that would be the Amazon.  They could fit projectile skills, martial arts skills, and passive and trap skills.  That would be a kickass character.

That teleportation kick that Assassin had...  I love that kick.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

Do we know if it is really an instant death?  It could have been that the Barb was low enough on health that whatever attack the boss was doing would have killed him, so it initiated cool mode...

That might be a safer way of doing it.  Either way I want it ;3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

A critical only move? That could work... but what if you're just about to use a potion?! :amazed

I liked the Assassin's rapid kicking move. It was the fastest, most bestest attack in the entire game!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, it could have been a finishing move.  Could have been an instant kill for NPCs too.  If there are instadeath moves, I would hope only the likes of Diablo and kin would have them. :/

Edit: use a potion?  Haha.  Are there potions in the game?  Maybe you may mean "what if I was about to pick up a health globe?!"


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

Potions are still in the game ;o  Health Globes are just meant to keep the battles flowing and keep the action at MAXIMUM ;3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

There are potions in the game, but you can also health globe to heal while your hacking and  slashing through a horde of zombies.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 30, 2008)

Woot diablo 3 announcement :WOW

I like the new witchdoctor class. He seems to have a bit from several d2 classes , the assassin's fire blast, locusts swarms remind me more of the druid's rabies rather than anything the necro, he has confuse like the necro and the fear spell is somewhat like the barbarian's grim ward only it follows your character. Seems pretty cool. I think there's a chance he'll be able to change into the goatmen after reading their descriptions page, which would be awesome.

I'm pretty sure that the Amazon and the Sorceress in D2 won't return. In the faq section it's mentioned that all classes will be male/female but those two are exclusively female.

Does it tick someone else off how nasty/gory the concept arts look compared to the ingame models. I really like the gnarled walkers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

The Sorceress was a male in Diablo 1. He was named Sorcerer.

Clever, right?

I sure hope potions are still in the game...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

More than likely a Paladin will be one of the new characters. I'm sure a Sorcerer/Sorceress will return in some form. As for the Amazon yes since there's option of picking male and female it would eliminate the chance of the Amazon, but I'm sure they'd just change it to something like Marksmen or Hunter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Or an elf! 

Yeah, more WC elements!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Lmao, well I don't know about that.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Sorceress was a male in Diablo 1. He was named Sorcerer.
> 
> Clever, right?
> 
> I sure hope potions are still in the game...



A bit of diablo history lesson 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *The female mage clan of Zann Esu* is one of the oldest of the ancient clans, although little is actually known about them. Centuries ago, the fourteen powerful covens of Esu witches convened for the first time in generations. What they discussed is not known, but the witches left behind their former lives and, as a group, disappeared into the Eastern jungles.
> 
> The exact location of their community is a mystery. Until recently, their only contact with the outside world occurred during the recruitment missions. *Once every seven years, the Zann Esu visit certain families across Sanctuary. These families have only one thing in common - they each have a seven-year-old daughter. Always good-natured and polite, the Zann Esu visitors meet the girls, ask a few questions and then leave. A select few of the girls are visited a second time and offered apprenticeships. The families of those chosen enjoy good fortune for many years.*
> 
> ...



So, like I said, doubt they will return. I'm pretty sure there will be an all out magic class, just maybe with different focus than elemental or something




And there are potions in the game, saw them at least twice in the gameplay video


----------



## Athrum (Jun 30, 2008)

So far the PC's on Diablo are human only, im pretty sure it will stay that way


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

I would hope so, but it is Blizzard after all.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Keeping the action at maximum?  Hm.  In D2, I'd just use dropped potions. :/

But, come on!  An archer who can kick and set traps?  Awesome.  (Penises allowed.)



Icy_eagle said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Amazon and the Sorceress in D2 won't return. In the faq section it's mentioned that all classes will be male/female but those two are exclusively female.


Damn Sanctuary and its sexist magic school enrolment policies.

However, they don't need to use that one clan.  There are/were/could be many mage clans.  Tal Rasha was a dude, for instance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Guess it's more for Health Globes restore a decent portion of your life in no time, while potions restore a good amount but you need to wait for your HP to build back up like D2. I guess that slight battle cool-down time Blizzard wasn't happy with.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

They could handle it better than the floating globe of health though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think it's too far-fetched to believe that the Amazon will be back, and there will simply be a male counterpart. Same for the Sorceress. Just because they were "female-only" doesn't mean they can't have them back, with male counterparts. IE: male sorcerer from Diablo 1.

It's basically the same thing if you ignore all their weird bios.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think it's too far-fetched to believe that the Amazon will be back, and there will simply be a male counterpart. Same for the Sorceress. Just because they were "female-only" doesn't mean they can't have them back, with male counterparts. IE: male sorcerer from Diablo 1.
> 
> It's basically the same thing if you ignore all their weird bios.



The Sorceror in D1 was from the Visjerei clan if I remember correctly. I don't doubt there will be classes focused on ranged fighting/magic, it's just we won't have the Zann Esu who specialize in elemental magic or the Amazon who use spears/bows. The Visjerei could make a return, since they're not gender specific (I think ) but they would prolly be more varied in magic and focus less on elemental. As for an archer class, they'll probably have to make a completely new one since the rogues in both diablo games belong to "the sisters of the sightless eye", which I doubt has any male members


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Fair enough. Kidding aside, I hope there will not be an Elf class introduced.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> As for an archer class, they'll probably have to make a completely new one since the rogues in both diablo games belong to "the sisters of the sightless eye", *which I doubt has any male members*



That's not entirely correct. I'm pretty sure that they get enough male members as it is.

They should just introduce new and wild character concepts. Why have just a "warrior of light" like the Paladin? They should make a crazy warrior or wizard of the hells that wields the power of hell against the forces of hell. Since Sanctuary is pretty much neutral ground for the forces of heaven and hell, the inhabitants of Sanctuary are only as important as they are useful to each side. The forces of heaven are considered better for the inhabitants of Sanctuary only because they don't go around slaughtering non-hell aligned people.

Anyway, yeah, they need some sort of Hellfire Warrior/Wizard that just pwns. They could also include some shadow-like warriors to replace the rogue/amazon/assassin characters. Ninjas?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Ninjas in Diablo? :amazed

I could see it. They could lay traps!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

How about Hell Elves?  With a Hell Ninja skill tree?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Hell Elves?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

So Diablo has three "heads" now.  I'm sure we all noticed the second mouth on him, but I didn't pay much attention until now.  Any chance something crazy like Diablo, Mephisto, and Baal being fused into one being?  ;3  Just random speculation, but that could be craaazy.  That would also be a good reason to call this Project Hydra I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I think he's supposed to be Space Diablo or something. Riding a comet from Space Hell to get revenge for his brother!


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think he's supposed to be Space Diablo or something. Riding a comet from Space Hell to get revenge for his brother!


Yeah, you're probably right.  My idea was just silly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I can think of no other feasible way they can bring back Diablo. This version will likely include laser-shooting horns and space orcs backing him up.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can think of no other feasible way they can bring back Diablo. This version will likely include laser-shooting horns and space or*k*s backing him up.


Diablo/Warhammer 20k mashup confirmed.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't forget the Space Hell Elves with jetpacks and runic laser bows.


I don't know how the planes work in Diablo... but I remember Cain talking about banishing demons to the Abyss.  Could be their spirits were just banished.  Not that they were killed outright.  In DnD the Abyss and Hell are two different things.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

If you "kill" Diablo, does he just basically respawn in Hell @_@

I need to brush up on my Diablo lore.  I might be in the market for some novels ;3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the idea of Space Hell Elves with runic laser bows. Not sold on the jetpacks though, that'd be unabalanced. Far more unbalanced than shooting me from 5 maps over with laser bows.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, Izual was imprisoned in a demon's body that was summoned from the Abyss.  And he was in Hell.  Er...  In other words, who knows?

Anything is possible.  They can write up a scenario where Diablo says "just as planned" and the hordes start invading.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought Act 4 *was* Hell? I could be wrong, but I thought that's what it was. Time will tell, I suppose. I never got into the Diablo story that much. I just like killin' and levlin' and lootin'.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, back in that day I was too young and stupid to pay attention to _any_ of the dialogue or even sometimes the cinematics.  A month or two ago I was going through the single player of D2 and actually payed attention to what the people had to say for a change and it was interesting.  The voice acting failed by today's standards though ;3  I had also never seen the cinematic in between Acts I and II.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2008)

That's what I'm saying.  They summoned a nightmare from some place called the Abyss.  Could be an oblivionish place.  They could make up some mumbo jumbo story that the Primes were hanging out there.  Maybe Tyrael was a big co-conspirator.  Something crazy.

Solar Angel Elves with celestial javelins vs. Space Hell Elves with runic laser bows.  No jetpacks.  Which side wins?


Edit: that should probably by Solar Angel Orcs.  What was I thinking?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> That's what I'm saying.  They summoned a nightmare from some place called the Abyss.  Could be an oblivionish place.  They could make up some mumbo jumbo story that the Primes were hanging out there.  Maybe Tyrael was a big co-conspirator.  Something crazy.
> 
> Solar Angel Elves with celestial javelins vs. Space Hell Elves with runic laser bows.  No jetpacks.  Which side wins?
> 
> ...



I was going to say 'the side with bigger breasts', but then you threw in the orc thing. I'll still go with the side with 'bigger and better looking breasts'... so Space Hell Elves win by default... for me anyway.

And I always thought it was funny how you would get to a molten lava "hell" stage just by going into a cave in Tristram.XD

And about the three-headed Diablo, yeah, I had similar thoughts and posted it in here a few pages back. A Diablo from space would be interesting too. He could be part of the Burning Legion. That way they could link up Diablo to Warcraft and both of those to Starcraft. SC would pwn though. Tauren Marines prove it.


----------



## ez (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been waiting for this to be confirmed since about early '06, at least. I can't wait for D3. I suppose this means i'll actually have to upgrade my system.


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2008)

A chimera Diablo seems... scary. Which is good. 

I still say, more hot female characters!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I've been waiting for this to be confirmed since about early '06, at least. I can't wait for D3. I suppose this means i'll actually have to upgrade my system.



Maybe not.  Game doesn't look all that demanding to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> A chimera Diablo seems... scary. Which is good.
> *
> I still say, more hot female characters!*



Agreed.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 1, 2008)

i love how they put the little detial into the attacks like the hands coming out of the fire bombs and the barb using that smash attack move with the magic hammer/mace thing that was rly cool. i just hope they bring back FROZEN ORB cuz that move was my favorite!


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 1, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> I still say, more hot female characters!


You can play a hot muscular Barbarian babe, or a steamy femme-Paladin in a luscious breastplate.


----------



## beads (Jul 1, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> You can play a hot muscular Barbarian babe, or a steamy femme-Paladin in a luscious breastplate.



You got a rise out of me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope there's a cheat code to play the characters nekkid.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 1, 2008)

Signed ;3

I not really _against_ what Diablo III currently is, but I would say I am _for_ some of the things the petition brings up.  They also have a lot of nice photoshops of what they think D3 should look like.  The signatures also doubled since the time Kotaku published the article.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't wait for this game to come out, dattebayo!  

Back in the good ol' days of Diablo II, I played in hardcore mode.  The site from shacknews said hardcore mode should return, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like darker stuff, too, but I'll be happy as long as the damn game is released.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 1, 2008)

That dungeon we saw could have been the Den of Evil.  I hope they'd leave the pools of blood and bodies for a surprise.

Also, brightness levels could have been increased for the video.  It wouldn't hurt Bliz to put in an option for darker rooms and smaller light radius.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe they'll have advanced lighting options for people that like it dark and sinister, and leave the rainbows for the queers.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I can live with a lighter color scheme or whatever, but god dammit even I can't tolerate rainbows in my Diablo.  That is where I draw the line.

They can do something like they did with Gears of War where they basically have different filter effects you can choose from.  In the end I'm sure the game will be Diablo III anyways.


*Spoiler*: _Some suggestions from the petition_ 





> The light radius from Diablo 2 in Diablo 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GsG (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope this game takes as much advantage of the physics chip in the newer graphics cards as possible.  I like seeing monsters and things blow up and would like to view such things as realistically as possible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

The 2nd edited shots do look a bit better, I'll say. It's all nitpicky though. The rainbows have to go, but everything is alright by me as long as I get my damn Diablo 3.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually love some of those recreations in the suggestion screenies. I hope blizzard takes these into consideration.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 1, 2008)

I, personally, like the new look. It lets you see more of the action. How else would you be able to enjoy the rag-doll effects if you couldn't see the zombies fall ALL the way to the bottom?

I'm sure that they'll have levels in which the atmosphere is dark, foggy, and you won't be able to see much of what's around you, but having a balance of "normal" looking areas is fine too. It's not like the world of Sanctuary is covered in a perpetual dark fog.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 1, 2008)

Which Prime Evil was your favourite?  I'm interested in the opinions.

For some reason I liked Mephisto the best.  Even though Act 3 was just a pain in the ass, I loved the story around him and the macabre stronghold he had.  I mean, Diablo razed Tristram, but Mephisto corrupted and ruined what was supposedly the greatest city in Sanctuary.  Turn the religion into his puppet.

Mephisto was also the hardest Uber in the Triple Prime Evil fight.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 1, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Which Prime Evil was your favourite?  I'm interested in the opinions.
> 
> For some reason I liked Mephisto the best.  Even though Act 3 was just a pain in the ass, I loved the story around him and the macabre stronghold he had.  I mean, Diablo razed Tristram, but Mephisto corrupted and ruined what was supposedly the greatest city in Sanctuary.  Turn the religion into his puppet.
> 
> Mephisto was also the hardest Uber in the Triple Prime Evil fight.


I don't know enough about the lore, but I always thought Meph was the kewlest ;3


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Fallout 3 producer finds Diablo 3 design 'conservative'*
> 
> While the ballyhoo around Blizzard's announcement of Diablo 3 kept us all sleep deprived and glued to our screens this last weekend, some were left not as impressed as others. And by some, we mean Fallout 3 production director Ashley Cheng, who feels the series' third trip to the well is too 'conservative.'
> 
> "I must say," wrote Cheng on his blog, "I am disappointed that Blizzard has stayed on the conservative side in terms of design with their updates to Diablo and Starcraft." However, he tempered his displeasure with a measure of excitement, writing that he "loved" the game's destructible environments and that the vaunted action RPG looks "pretty amazing." Even so, take heed, dear Blizzard. Try not to be so restrained when you finally get around to revisiting Starcraft: Ghost; we think casting Nova in a post-apocalyptic wasteland is a guaranteed way to win our hearts.







More crap on the way the game looks, but yea that's pretty much right.  Conservative doesn't really mean bad though.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2008)

Eh, I will agree some shit is too bright, but at the end of the day D3 is D3.

My friends were loling at the blood orbs/health orbs. I was like, "But you won't have to potion spam now!"

"Stfu you're a nub"


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm happy with the game as is and trust Blizzard will do what they believe is right for the game.  I can respect that.  Most people on the internets are really overreacting, but I can understand why.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Diablo. He was the hardest boss overall, the most badass, the original gangster.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo. He was the hardest boss overall, the most badass, the original gangster.


Yeah, he's the hardest in the original settings.  But, Mephisto is the hardest in the Uber battle. 

Mainly because of the ridiculous Conviction Aura. 

Of course, I only ever played it in single player.  So it was hard as hell.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 1, 2008)

i could care less if its dark or not at the end of the day its all about 2 things the story and the gameplay and i think they have delivered on those 2 things this time around cuz the action looks great and the story seems like its gunna rock. just cuz the game isnt as dark as b4 doesnt mean u shouldnt buy it. im def gunna still buy the game. 
on a side note dont u wish they would add a archangel class! that would be so sick having the wings on ur back and the diff sets they could have that would make u look so bad ass.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 1, 2008)

Mmm well, i think Blizzard did well staying conservative, we can all expect them to deliver the best games of the kind as they been doing for the past 15 years or so. I do think the bit about the rainbow is a little too much but lets face it, the woods in diablo 2 weren't all that bloody either apart from a corpse or 2 lying around.

As for the prime evils, Mephist all the way, im just curious, was that his real form, or he was kinda of incomplete, jutting out of the human shell he was trapped in??
Also i want to see Belial on D3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 2, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Which Prime Evil was your favourite?  I'm interested in the opinions.



I have to go with Diablo.  I always laughed when he would get down on all fours and charge-reminded me of a giant dog.  Besides, I got my first SoJ from him.


----------



## Munak (Jul 2, 2008)

Baal, I think. Design-wise, he has that bad-ass look of a half-demon, half-spider thing.

And although he's the slowest, you wouldn't want to be anywhere near him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Yeah, he's the hardest in the original settings. But, Mephisto is the hardest in the Uber battle.
> 
> Mainly because of the ridiculous Conviction Aura.
> 
> Of course, I only ever played it in single player. So it was hard as hell.


I suppose, but I never actually did that optional quest. Maybe, with D3 coming out, it's time to gear up.


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> More crap on the way the game looks, but yea that's pretty much right.  Conservative doesn't really mean bad though.


It can in this case, because many of the Diablo 2 "UBER-MEGA HARDCORE" people are going to want Diablo 2.333,  but the rest of the gaming world wants Diablo 3. D3 is going to be shat on for being uninteresting and "old." 

Remember, Blizzard's graphics were never top-notch; it was always the gameplay that was praised. If Diablo 3 doesn't have dynamic gameplay, there won't be graphics to fall back on (not that faling back on graphics is a good thing anyhow).

I think Blizzard is too scared to jump on the innovation train because they may have seen WarCraft 3 (their biggest act of change so far) as a failure because people endlessly bitched and moaned about that. 

They should give innovation another shot in Diablo 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, WC3 was gay! 

I hope that the mouse controls for D3 are refined just a tad more. I loved the fact you could simply hold down the right mouse button to walk and it automatically attacked monsters. It was an enormous improvement over D1, and no game that I've played like Diablo has that feature for some reason. I hate relentless click fests, so anything that reduces that (like that feature in D2), is welcomed.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, WC3 was gay!
> 
> I hope that the mouse controls for D3 are refined just a tad more. I loved the fact you could simply hold down the right mouse button to walk and it automatically attacked monsters. It was an enormous improvement over D1, and no game that I've played like Diablo has that feature for some reason. I hate relentless click fests, so anything that reduces that (like that feature in D2), is welcomed.


What?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

What, don't tell me you didn't?


----------



## Segan (Jul 2, 2008)

Shouldn't the WCIII key be inside the box...? Or did you throw away your box? xD


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> Shouldn't the WCIII key be inside the box...? Or did you throw away your box? xD


Shitty brother lost the box.   Don't worry though he didn't lost the expansion


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You poor soul. It was because of that feature I never bothered playing a Zealadin. You couldn't do the right-click thing with an Aura active. I hope that's one thing they change for D3, if they have dicks I mean.


Write a letter to Blizzard.  (Emails will likely be ignored for some time.)  Let them know how much the minimal click passion burns within you.

I've never played Diablo 2 as a Paladin.  I've played many many times and tried all the other classes many times, but never tried the Paladin.  So I was unaware of the click problems. ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Write a letter to Blizzard. (Emails will likely be ignored for some time.) Let them know how much the minimal click passion burns within you.
> 
> I've never played Diablo 2 as a Paladin. I've played many many times and tried all the other classes many times, but never tried the Paladin. So I was unaware of the click problems. ?


Indeed, the Paladin was awful. It was like Diablo 1 as a warrior all over again! 

The only Paladin I could stand paying was the Hammerdin. Reason being, you can hold shift and hold down left click to attack a lot of monsters.


----------



## Segan (Jul 2, 2008)

Actually, I played the Paladin pretty often because of Zeal and Fanaticism. Pretty cool.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

I never had a Paladin of my own (was more of a Necro/Barb guy), but my bro had a Hammerdin he leveled up to ~70 then he got a bot and programmed it to do public Baal runs aaaallll day long.  It was pretty pointless seeing how the bot could never get max level, but it was pretty cool seeing it do everything on it's own ;3

Note: I do not endorse the use of bots and/or any other types of hacks or cheats, but I can still sit back and enjoy the results of such programs.

edit:  Another interview for D3
online


----------



## FFLN (Jul 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Shitty brother lost the box.   Don't worry though he didn't lost the expansion



Was it the Battlechest or original? My keys are all on the back of the cover. I don't remember if I wrote them there or if they were printed that way though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

Got RoC and TFT on launch, so no Battle Chest.  I'll prolly end up buying the Battle Chest some day... Whenever I can't take the thought of not owning WCIII anymore.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I guess we're going to have to start up a NF D2 clan now. Who's aboard the Diablo train?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 3, 2008)

My fucking IP is banned from US West and East Bnet on D2 and SC for a reasons I do not know =\


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

Your brother?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, that's harsh. I guess that bot you were talking about finally got caught! :amazed

^he should kick his brother in the nuts.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't have an online-usable key for LOD. 

I'll get by with LAN games with the people here.  Assuming I want to.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm currently playing the new character I started (level 17 Assassin) and just I'm remembering all over again why I never liked Act II much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, it's a tossup between Act II and Act III as far as a no-rush play goes. Act II is worse for rushing, but Act III is worse for walking, I'd say.  But not by very much.


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it's not such a bad place for a Fanazealot in Act 3 in Normal. Though, Act 2 is a real bitch with all those lightning bugs, the wormhole and especially Duriel.

Imagine playing a sorc there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

I soloed Duriel in Hell Mode with my Blizzard Sorceress.

It only took me 3 hours, and 150 deaths.  (only a slight exaggeration, sadly)


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2008)

I was talking about normal mode. Duriel was difficult as hell for pretty much any character, but with a sorc, it was the worst for me alone.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if its gonna be F2P?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> I was talking about normal mode. Duriel was difficult as hell for pretty much any character, but with a sorc, it was the worst for me alone.


 


Karma said:


> Does anyone know if its gonna be F2P?


It only took me 5 hours on normal! 

What's an F2P?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It only took me 5 hours on normal!
> 
> What's an F2P?



It means Free 2 Play


And no no one has said anything yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

If it's not, expect riots.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I soloed Duriel in Hell Mode with my Blizzard Sorceress.
> 
> It only took me 3 hours, and 150 deaths.  (only a slight exaggeration, sadly)



I thought it was only me who had a problem with that guy.

Good to know it's not to do with me being rubbish at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that guy was ridiculous for any non-tank class to fight. I kicked his ass pretty easily with my druid, barb, paladin, assassin, and my Amazon. I was barely able to beat him, thanks to my merc (was broke after this fight), with my necromancer.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 3, 2008)

hey does any1 have any summoner necro gear they dont want that i can have plz im expansion non ladder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

I would have, but I stopped playing so long ago my characters all expired.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jul 3, 2008)

Very Interesting


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, I love summoning necros.  With my lvl 80 or so necro, I can get over fifty minions. 

I hope there's another summoning type class that is amazingly good.  Running around with a pack of skeleton dogs would be awesome, especially if there's different types of those dogs.


----------



## Munak (Jul 3, 2008)

Isn't that the Druid already?

Seriously, did anyone care for the druid?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't even think the Druids made a viable summoning class.  I've only seen them as Werewolves and elementals.

I don't think the Amazons will be back seeing as you can choose the gender of your character and Amazons are female warriors.  I hope they add in some other archer class.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 4, 2008)

The druid, before patch 1.09 or so, was an awesome class. But, only in wolf form. He was more powerful than the Barbarian, had 10x more health, was 10x faster, and barked.

The guy fucking barked. I loved the druid. Then they made him, and the barbarian, suck ass.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, quick question: does zeal allow you to hit the same opponent multiple times, or are multiple hits only for multiple opponents?

Also, is fanaticism or an elemental damage aura better for zeal?


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Hey, quick question: does zeal allow you to hit the same opponent multiple times, or are multiple hits only for multiple opponents?


If there's only one opponent in front of the Zealot, it will hit it multiple times.

When several opponents are around your Zealot, then there will be one hit per opponent. After all five hits (or after all opponents have been hit once), the whole process will be recycled.



> Also, is fanaticism or an elemental damage aura better for zeal?


Fanaticism.

An elemental aura is completely useless, unless you're doing a Shockerdin or are interested in extremely exotic builds.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 4, 2008)

Hrm; the only reason I was asking about elemental builds was for those damn annoying physically immune mobs. Though I did just pick up that + 3-600 elemental damage devil star.


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Hrm; the only reason I was asking about elemental builds was for those damn annoying physically immune mobs. Though I did just pick up that + 3-600 elemental damage devil star.


That's what the skills "Vengeance" and "Conviction" are here for. This will add and push elemental damage on your weapons. If you also have charms that add elemental damage, it's also useful.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 4, 2008)

Conviction works on physically immune monsters? ?


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2008)

It's for pushing elemental damage.

Though, please forgive me, if I missed some important details.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey guys. Do any of you have a working Diablo II: Lord of Destruction game key that you don't use anymore? I know a lot of people have them lying around, but don't play D2 anymore. I am pumped for D3, so I busted out the old game discs and tried to play again, but my LOD case is missing, and therefore so is the CD-key to install the game.

I'd be very much appreciative if someone could help me out here. I don't really want to have to buy LOD all over again, just for a working key (especially since you can only buy the $50 D2+expansion sets and even then, those are hard to find...).

Just PM me the key if you have one lying around you don't use anymore, it will really help me out and I'd be super thankful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's for pushing elemental damage.
> 
> Though, please forgive me, if I missed some important details.


Ah.  I've never played a Paladin, so I don't know how they work.  You just meant increasing the damage from elemental augments.

Though, I decided to look it up.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Monsters immune to a damage type are classified as monsters with 100 or more percentage resistance to the damage type in question. If you lower the monster's resistance below 100%, you can damage the monster.
> There are only two things that can remove elemental immunities: The Paladin's Conviction aura, and the Necromancer's Lower Resist curse. Conviction Aura also doesn't affect Poison resistance. The Necromancer curses Amplify damage and Decrepify can remove physical immunity.
> All other types of -resist (Facets, Cold Mastery, Griffon's Eye) do NOT have an effect on immune monsters.
> Also, all the spells mentioned above work at 20% efficiency when dealing with immune monsters. Example: A hell Doom Knight has 110% Fire resist, meaning it is immune to fire. That Doom Knight is hit by a level 3 Conviction Aura, which under normal circumstances would lower the monster's fire resistance by 40%. However, since the monster is immune, the Conviction aura only works at 20% efficiency, making those 40% in effect only 8%. The calculation is: 110 - 40*0.2 = 102 fire res, making the monster still immune.
> ...






Hm.  Only a Necro can lower physical resistance.  And Pali and Necro can both do elemental.  But the math isn't straightforward.







ALSO!  If anyone is interested in playing the World Event or Pandemonium Event in SP or want to spruce up a few things such as a larger stash, etc. take a look in the link below.  You play D2 enough times and things like this make it feel somewhat new again.

Jerusalem


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

The elemental damage from Vengeance/Conviction combo is simply an alternate attack to deal with physical immunes. The advantage of this is that no monster can be immune against three elements, so at leas one element from Vengeance will affect the physically immune monsters.


----------



## Munak (Jul 5, 2008)

So would that mean the damage you'll deal is only 1/3?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The druid, before patch 1.09 or so, was an awesome class. But, only in wolf form. He was more powerful than the Barbarian, had 10x more health, was 10x faster, and barked.
> 
> The guy fucking barked. I loved the druid. Then they made him, and the barbarian, suck ass.



I never had any major problems completing Hell with my Wolf, even after 1.10. Only glaring problems was Iron Maiden but they own 99% of melee guys


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

Except for Berserkers


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2008)

my sor would have beaten you all back in the day! had 10 + 1 to lighting skill charms! T bolt was over level 43! , Nova was over 43! ooo I killed alot with that sor


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

Nah, with 75% lightning resistance and the Thunderbelt, any decent character could finish off your sorc


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 5, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> So would that mean the damage you'll deal is only 1/3?



The elemental dmg is added to the melee dmg

Am I the only one who tried making gimmicky characters?  like max level raven on wind druid


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Am I the only one who tried making gimmicky characters?  like max level raven on wind druid


I once made an Armageddon Druid, but got careless and was killed in Nightmare by Treehead Woodfist.

I also tried making a Pyrodin, but everyone told me I sucked, so I gave up D:


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone tried a pure summon druid? With a bear?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 5, 2008)

My druid was pure summon i guess, i always made my own characters with the skills i liked


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 5, 2008)

I've always found pure summon builds kinda hokey.

Also, is there any mod that let's you get ladder only items in addition to ladder only runewords and the pandemonium event?

That mod on the last page got me thinking; however I'm torn. It feels almost like cheating...


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 5, 2008)

Cheating?  To get all the game material in single player?  It's actually harder to complete it that way.  I dislike material only found online.

As far as I'm aware, all items are available in single player, with the exception of items only dropped after special events.  (ie. World Event and Pandemonium Event.)  Only runewords were affected.  You might want to find Ladder items with non-Ladder characters online, but that's definitely stopped by Bliz.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Anyone tried a pure summon druid? With a bear?



Pure summoning Druids are a viable build.  There's a pretty good guide for making one on gamefaqs by Kirbix.  I haven't tried it myself, but one of my friends has and it's actually pretty good.  No where near as good as a summoning necro though.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 5, 2008)

Wait, so I could conceivably get Azurewrath in single player mode? Sweeeeet.

Why does it say 'Ladder Only' on Arreat Summit, then? That's the same designation they give some of the runewords, which apparently you can only get with that mod.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 5, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Wait, so I could conceivably get Azurewrath in single player mode? Sweeeeet.
> 
> Why does it say 'Ladder Only' on Arreat Summit, then? That's the same designation they give some of the runewords, which apparently you can only get with that mod.


That applies to non-Ladder battle.net, not single player.  Everything else is handled by the mod I posted.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 6, 2008)

Apparently, they'll only make, 5 classes, and keep them as different as possible. So, the necromancer aint coming back because, that's bassicaly the Witch doctor, let's count the Druid out too because he's a a summoner as well.

So what are you guys takes on the classes that will be featured in the game?


----------



## Munak (Jul 6, 2008)

I made a trapsassin. I so loled at the enemies I could kill.

And then Andariel made fun of me and I never played it again.


----------



## Segan (Jul 6, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> I made a trapsassin. I so loled at the enemies I could kill.
> 
> And then Andariel made fun of me and I never played it again.


Huh? Andariel should be do-able with a Trapsin...

Well, it's not really effective against normal mode, since your level is pretty low. But that goes for any spellcaster at this point of game.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> That applies to non-Ladder battle.net, not single player.  Everything else is handled by the mod I posted.



Actually I've had plenty of 'Ladder-Only' drops drop for me during my single-player days and trust me, _no hacks_.

I've had a Arachnid Mesh and Azurewrath drop among others. This was a very long time ago, before Uber-Tristrum


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Actually I've had plenty of 'Ladder-Only' drops drop for me during my single-player days and trust me, _no hacks_.
> 
> I've had a Arachnid Mesh and Azurewrath drop among others. This was a very long time ago, before Uber-Tristrum



Uber-Tristrum?

Tell me more.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

You know not of Uber-Tristrum? 

It's not like it's a secret or anything

Better google it or something, I'm not good at explaining things


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You know not of Uber-Tristrum?
> 
> It's not like it's a secret or anything
> 
> Better google it or something, I'm not good at explaining things



Googled it.

Wtf 

That is a retarded amount of prep.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 6, 2008)

Uber-Tristram is the end of the Pandemonium Event.  What did you think I was talking about?  There's also a World Event.  It's basically a way Bliz decided to get rid of extra SoJs made from duping and so on.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Actually I've had plenty of 'Ladder-Only' drops drop for me during my single-player days and trust me, _no hacks_.


Yeah, that's precisely what I've been saying.  Only some runewords and (I think) exquisite to elite transmutation are not naturally in single player.  Hence the mod for that and the online-only events.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 6, 2008)

Holy shield: yea or nay?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 6, 2008)

The paladin move?  Get it, it's really awesome.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 6, 2008)

Quick question, I think the answer is yes but you can never be too sure.

If you have multiple + aura items or multiple + aura items and an aura skill currently active, all the auras take affect; no?

Also, if the answer is yes, do the aura affects stack? Would the might aura of last wish and a fanaticism aura cast by myself yield a combined + % damage increase?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you can have multiple auras.

No, they do not stack if they are the same aura.  They got rid of that glitch two patches back I think.  For a while, everybody would use gmercs (glitch mercs), when two ladder only runewords were used to give mercs auras high enough to kill anybody/anything in their radius.

If they are different, then yes they do stack.  For example, if you have a Faith on as well as Pride on a nightmare offensive Act 2 merc, you get the Fanaticism bonus plus concentration from Pride and the Might aura bonus from the merc.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy Shield is a duty skill for every paladin that uses a shield.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Would the higher bonus take precedence, then?

For example, against undead, the bonus from Sanctuary would be used over Fanaticism, correct?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Holy Shield is a duty skill for every paladin that uses a shield.



Meh, just wondering if it was really worth it.

After all, I already have a 75% block rate. 

Oh, and is there any benefit to using vengeance over zeal for elemental damage? Because I can't think of any, damage wise. The cold might be good against single enemies, but that's about it.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Meh, just wondering if it was really worth it.
> 
> After all, I already have a 75% block rate.


Without Holy Shield? Either you're at a very low level with an extremely high blocking shield, or you wasted an ungodly amount of dexterity on your pala 

Holy Shield is extremely useful, as it doesn't only increase your block rate, but also your recovery rate when you have to block (the fastest in the game, by the way: 2 frames) AND your defense by a quite large margin.
And it allows you to spend your stat points into vitality instead into dexterity if you don't use Holy Shield.



> Oh, and is there any benefit to using vengeance over zeal for elemental damage? Because I can't think of any, damage wise. The cold might be good against single enemies, but that's about it.


No. Too slow. Only use Vengeance against PIs and use Conviction to increase the elemental damage.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I'm level 37 and I have a heraldric shield.

My chance to hit things, with points spent in basically nothing but zeal and sacrifice, is still only 75% on Nightmare. I got a war scepter with points in conviction aura, though, so I'm hitting things all the time anyway.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

I will be curious how long you will survive in Hell mode


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2008)

When you get to hell, you're going to need a higher defense, even if your block rate is 75%.  Besides, having more defense is always good, and if you use smite it increases the damage.

And if you ever do Uber Tristram or fight Uber Diablo, having holy shield makes things so much easier.  And if you are using a Herald of Zakarum, holy shield makes it ten times better.

As for using Vengeance, I don't even use it.  If you really want the cold effect, then you can get a nightmare defensive merc in Act 2 for holy freeze.  Or you could get a Doom runeword on your merc.  Or, there's charms too.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Survive?

Do you know how much gear I had stockpiled for a paladin before I made one? 

I will veritably stomp, sir, whatever the foe.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, if you don't increase your defense, soon you will be blocking way too much to make decent damage in mobs, which will result in your character getting killed.

Edit: What gear?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Baranar's Star; Griswold's, with a jewel that gives an additional 33% damage, and 8 to strength (looking for some nice resist jewels); a rare protector's shield that gives + 2 to all paladin skill levels, +36 to all resists, 252 defense, 65% block, and a 30% increased block rate, among other things; and an amulet that gives + 2 to all paladin combat skill levels, some resists, and a proc of summoning hydras on being hit; and Vampire Gaze.

That's my high end gear 

I also have The Atlantean, and Guardian Angel to help me on my way. I know it's not the best gear you can get in game, but it certainly kicks copious amounts of ass.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2008)

There's no way you'll get through hell with that gear.  To be honest, the gear you listed isn't that great.  It'll get you through normal, and maybe half of nightmare if you level up beyond what is 'normal'.

My zealdin has a Crown of Ages with two Bers, an Etheral Breath of the Dying Berserker Axe, Fortitude, Maras, Herald of Zakarum, Verdungos, Etheral Sandtrek (or whatever those boots are), and two SoJs.  Plus a 18/20 pally hell torch, anni, and nine combat pally gc's with varying life mods on them.  And while Hell isn't too much of a problem, going through Uber Trist is a major pain in the ass.


----------



## Munak (Jul 7, 2008)

Runewords still evade me, up till now. Any good site to get me started?


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> My zealdin has a Crown of Ages with two Bers, an Etheral Breath of the Dying Berserker Axe, Fortitude, Maras, Herald of Zakarum, Verdungos, Etheral Sandtrek (or whatever those boots are), and two SoJs.  Plus a 18/20 pally hell torch, anni, and nine combat pally gc's with varying life mods on them.


What the hell ist that...? You actually got that many high end runes to waste? -__-  

First of all, a Zealot like Pintsize's character needs one thing: damage. As much damage as possible. That includes hidden damage, such as Crushing Blow and Deathstrike (don't know what it was called in English again).

Crown of Ages with two Bers <--- What nonsense. Why not Guillaume's helmet? It gives you higher chance of death strike, which will increase your damage. 
Ethereal BotD in Berserker Axe <--- There would've been better (and especially cheaper) alternatives, such as Death in ethereal Ettin or Berserker Axe or even better yet, Grief in a Phase blade. They both beat BotD
Fortitude <--- alright
Maras <--- why not Highlord's Wrath? Gives you more damage than the measly +2 skills could
Herald of Zakarum <--- alright
Verdungos <--- Ears of Strings would be better
Sandtrecker <--- Take Gorerider
SoJ <--- Oh, come on, +skills again? Take Ravenfrost and get one good life/mana leech ring



> And while Hell isn't too much of a problem, going through Uber Trist is a major pain in the ass.


I don't think he's going to do Uber-Tristram at all...I didn't either.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Runewords still evade me, up till now. Any good site to get me started?





All the runewords are there, along with descriptions.




Segan said:


> What the hell ist that...? You actually got that many high end runes to waste? -__-



Is that a lot of high runes?  I didn't think it was...it's actually nothing compared to what I have from my days of trading and going on endless mf runs.  I have a character with a stash and inventory full of legit hrs (ber, jah, vex, and a few zods).


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is that a lot of high runes?  I didn't think it was...it's actually nothing compared to what I have from my days of trading and going on endless mf runs.  I have a character with a stash and inventory full of legit hrs (ber, jah, vex, and a few zods).


It is quite a lot. And sorry if I don't believe you got them legit, trade or not.

But it doesn't matter anyway. Your gear is still subpar despite all those runes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2008)

Eh, they haven't poofed on me and I've never done the click trade and then leave thinge as an anti-poof protector thing or whatever.  I got most of them through some trading website-I forgot the name of it, but I know that you got forum gold as currency on that website.

And I don't really use my zealdin all that much-I focus more on my bowzon, hammerdin, and summoning necro.  Now they have good gear (especially my hammerdin who does 18k).


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol, I got through Normal with no difficulty on just a few random rares and magical items. Nightmare is proving a breeze as well.

I've been through Hell on my Necro; it'll be harder on my Pally, but I should certainly be able to manage. 

As for Uber Trist.... maybe if I start duping to get runes.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

Where in nightmare are you now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2008)

My suggestion is to make a caster type hero (since they are the least item reliant) and so you can still hold your ground through Hell
A Meteorb Sorc is a powerful combination, not very difficult to beat any boss while you can easily do magic finding runs to get good items. 

I remember first playing with my Fury Wolf, had some trouble through Normal, NM was alright but I couldn't even get past anywhere in Hell since I didn't have good gear


----------



## aramik (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice... lets hope it lives up to the other two.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Where in nightmare are you now?



Act III, no problems in sight.

I've made it to Hell with my Assassin, who wasn't as well equipped and had worse skills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

I started playing D2 again, rather a mod of D2, messed up my save file, and quit forever.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 7, 2008)

^ Single player is easy to pick up where you left off.  You don't even need to play to create a character with the same gear and everything and starting in the same location with the same waypoints, quests ticked off.  I suppose that's part of what makes Battle.net seem like more of an accomplishment.  (As much as wasting time can be an accomplishment.)

Haha.  D2 gear snobbery!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

It's trickier when you are using a mod that isn't compatible with character editors.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 7, 2008)

Really?  And you have to start a game _after_ you install the mod?  I've never used one like that.  Which one are you using?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Ancients: The Fury Within, I believe. Most of the big mods are like that.


----------



## Jackal (Jul 7, 2008)

Necromancer better be as much win as he was in the second Game.


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2008)

lol isn't the witch hunter or what ever the new class is called just the necro?

should have just kept the new name ... i don't see much difference in the new and the old class


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

It can summong dogs or whatever. It's a Witch Doctor! :amazed

It can also throw fireballs, like Mario.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure the class loves mushrooms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't forget about it's wall of zombies, either. It's way better than a humdrum bone wall any way. 

I'll only be impressed if he can get star power and whenever he touches an enemy, they die. But he still gets all the EXP.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 7, 2008)

Hm.  The paladin class will have the Triforce of Courage.  I'm sure of it.  Blizzard did say they were inspired by Zelda.  **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Did they? I've never heard that one! :amazed

What will the Barbarian have? The ability to throw turtle shells and hammers?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2008)

I was only worried about having enough str to equip my Baranar's Star when I reached level 65. 

As a result, I'm 24 str behind the requirement for my Atlantean.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I was only worried about having enough str to equip my Baranar's Star when I reached level 65.
> 
> As a result, I'm 24 str behind the requirement for my Atlantean.



Baranars ain't a bad weapon for someone without access to decent gear, it's largely used as a anti-PI (Physical Immune) weapon


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, seeing as by decent gear, you probably mean Grief, Last Wish, or Breath of the Dying, then no, I don't have the dedication/access to acquire it.

However, I might start duping runes out of frustration for their absurdly low drop rates.


----------



## Segan (Jul 8, 2008)

Last Wish is not a decent gear in any way or shape -__-

Are you playing Battle.net?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2008)

Last Wish is decent but I would prefer to save the runes, it has nice ED (enhanced damage), chance to trigger Life Tap (basically 50% life leech) and massive Crushing Blow but the weapon is rendered relatively ineffective due to lack of IAS


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 8, 2008)

No, I do single player Segan.

Last Wish's damage should be up there with breath of the dying thanks to the might aura bonus; which would be useful for other classes I suppose. 

Oh, and Smoke is one helluva rune word. Easy to get, good to have.


----------



## Segan (Jul 8, 2008)

Meh, for those high-end runes, it should have at least five times the damage output of runewords like Grief or Death.

Last Wish is just garbage.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 8, 2008)

To post something completely unrelated to the current discussion..
I really like the new design of Diablo (our all-time-favorite-endboss himself)....way to go blizzard!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think that really is Diablo. It's space Diablo; Diablos (older?) brother.


----------



## Segan (Jul 8, 2008)

Diablo will be back 

He HAS to be back. I don't care how Blizz does it, but I want him back.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 8, 2008)

Pixx plox.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully it will make more sense that the twin brother of chow yun fat in A Better Tomorrow 2....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2008)

Last Wish is primarily used for Uber Trist due to having the massive amount of Crushing Blow.  That along with Gore Riders.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

Diablo will be back as a secret boss, replacing the cow level, perhaps.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 9, 2008)

The Prime Evils are a sausagefest.  I want a hot female one.  Maybe call it Baala or Mephista.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo will be back as a secret boss, replacing the cow level, perhaps.



Could you imagine a "Secret Diablo Level" that is exactly like The Secret Cow Level except it has a bunch of Diablos instead of Cows?


----------



## randomuser83 (Jul 9, 2008)

From the game play trailer I just hope there are hella random bosses and monsters with crazy loot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> The Prime Evils are a sausagefest.  I want a hot female one.  Maybe call it Baala or Mephista.



A female 'Not even death shall save you from me' just doesn't strike me enough as underwear-filling


----------



## Karmaxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Interestingly enough Diablo chest pack is being bought like crazy now.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 10, 2008)

That line was cheesy no matter who said it.  Maybe the female Prime Evil could threated you with child support payments and making your children hate you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

Karma said:


> Interestingly enough Diablo chest pack is being bought like crazy now.



Bwahahahaha, I remember buying it early this year. Saved myself a couple $tens from what I hear



Dionysus said:


> That line was cheesy no matter who said it.  Maybe the female Prime Evil could threated you with child support payments and making your children hate you.



T'was not cheesy! Tell that to my multiple pairs of soiled boxers


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I found it silly.  Diablo should have said something like "Hey, are you the same person who's been following me since the Sightless Eye Monastery?  Holy shit, that's pretty impressive.  You did in my older brother too?  Can we talk about this?"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

To be honest, I always found him to be the hardest boss when we face him in normal. Every other boss in NM or Hell were push-overs


----------



## Segan (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually, I think, Duriel was about as difficult as Diablo in Normal. At least in my first playthrough.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

He was more of a large annoyance, his Holy Freeze aura really ticked me off and his charge always seemed to kill my merc but that's it

D on the other hand was basically one-shotting me if I stood for more than 1.5 seconds in his lightning hose and his firestorm more or less turned my mercenary (and any summons I had) into hamburgers


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 10, 2008)

Never had a problem with any of 'em.  Except Duriel when I played through with a non-melee class for the first time.

I never really used melee much other than assassin, so the whole lightning hose thing wasn't much of a problem.  His sanctuary is nice and big, unlike the tomb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I always preferred melee so I didn't have much choice

I had a easy time with my Bonemancer though, I surrounded Duriel in around 5 gajillion bone prisons and then spammed bone spear


----------



## Segan (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, casting class was a bitch when dealing with Duriel in Normal mode. And melee is a bitch when dealing with Diablo in Normal.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, well I did say the first time with each class.  I didn't do so well with the point distribution.  If I remember correctly, Duriel made short work of my large bone army, then had me running around while I periodically summoned golems.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

I think another thing is if your character is twinked or not, my first time meant every boss was challenging (I literally spent an hour fighting Diablo with my my Wolf because I had stat and skill points all over the place) but for those that had a large wardrobe waiting for them then they were quite easy

Basically with all my new characters (even casters), I played them as melee guys so when I fought Duriel, I equipped a Bonesnap and beat him down. Hard.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 10, 2008)

Hrm, I'm finding that as a melee class, as long as I'm reasonably equipped no boss is really a challenge to me. However, as a caster class I find I have a difficulty with Baal, due to the occasional Hoarfrost. 

And, oh god, Chaos Sanctuary as a zealadin is a bitch sometimes. You think you've killed every oblivion knight until one walks up and curses you with iron maiden in the middle of a zeal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Chaos Sanctuary with a WW Barbarian = 1 million deaths.

So, the hardest boss is obvious, who do you guys think the easiest was? Now, logically you'd think it would be Andariel, since she is pretty easy. But, it depends on what characer you have. Mephisto is the easiest if you're a sorceress. That poison can be a bitch, especially on hell mode, if you don't have the proper resistances.


----------



## Segan (Jul 10, 2008)

Even a WW Barbarian should have one point in Berserk to boot...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

True, still, it's so terribly tempting to just WW through everything. I always did that, recklessly, and got slaughtered. I would catch on after about 20 deaths and start zerking those fools, but the damage had already been done.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 10, 2008)

Mephisto was easiest, in his natural setting.  The level can be exploited to make him simple to beat for any caster.  Stack some resistances and he's a cinch for melees.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd actually say Baal, none of his attacks really hurt me on any setting. His mana burn attack was more of a nuisance really, Mephisto and Andarial on the other hand had the massive poison attack


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 11, 2008)

I just thought of a technique to use for Baal's hoarfrost when I'm killing him in magic find gear (and thus have no resistances) on my necro.

Make a bonewall and stand in front of it. Not the most revolutionary thing in the world, I know, but it sure saves me from instadeath every time I'm hit with one of those things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

I think that goes through the bone wall though. I hate that damn thing, though I will admit, Baal is one of the easier bosses. I wouldn't call him the easiest though.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 11, 2008)

No, the point of the bone wall is to brace yourself so that you don't get hit with hoarfrost multiple times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah, I get what you're saying. That's actually not a bad idea. Although, if you take the full blast, you'll likely die.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 11, 2008)

You do die; at least when you're wearing magic find gear you do.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 11, 2008)

man after going to the site and watching the teaser and the gameplay video.....i cant wait. it looks amazing. they improved on everything we had negative to say about diablo 2. which wasnt much to complain about. they made more quests, more characters, male or female characters, imbue weapons with elements....just....amazing...cant wait.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 11, 2008)

So, I got to Hell mode with my paladin, and I got Baranar's. 

2225 max damage, 4.3k defense, and all resists are at 43 or higher. Time to crack some skulls.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 11, 2008)

what's Baranars?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 11, 2008)

Or you could just spam bonewalls when Baal summons all of his minions and piss everyone else off.  That's always fun.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 12, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> So, I got to Hell mode with my paladin, and I got Baranar's.
> 
> 2225 max damage, 4.3k defense, and all resists are at 43 or higher. Time to crack some skulls.



Nice defense but the damage and resists leave a lot to be desired. My hammerdin in hell right now has resists at 85/75/75/75 and I still get hurt.


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> what's Baranars?


An unique elite mace.



Pintsize said:


> So, I got to Hell mode with my paladin, and I got Baranar's.
> 
> 2225 max damage, 4.3k defense, and all resists are at 43 or higher. Time to crack some skulls.


Good luck. I doubt it will go as smoothly as the previous difficulties, though. Even if it's just 1-player mode.

What level?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, Hell mode was going smoothly, until I reached the point of opening doors and getting hit by twenty some fireballs at once. Or walking into rooms, etc.

Duping runes is looking more and more attractive.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 12, 2008)

Hrm, well I just won't use that then.


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2008)

I never tried to figure out how to use those options in PlugY. Having nearly limitless stash space was enough for me.

Meddling with the stats with HeroEditor wasn't really fun, either. But with those created +155% magic find, I sure got a shitload of loot. 
And providing runes for my character was nice, too.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey, just double checking: Grief is better than Breath of the Dying, right?

Also, simple question, would casting venom from Grief interrupt my Zeal cycle?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not sure about it interrupting your zeal.

However, I think that Botd is better than Grief.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2008)

Flagship Studios just died Q_Q

Maybe some/all of them can be reabsorbed by Blizzard and be put on the Diablo III team


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, installed Plug Y; I have no idea how to make it work. Help plox. 

Also, why would you say BotD is better than Grief?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

Grief is mainly used for niche builds (like Smiter I think)

BotD is like the best overall weapon. Make sure the weapon is etheral or you just wasted a zod


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Care to elaborate? I'm probably missing something here. 

Also, to clarify in case anyone wants to help my nub ass: I've figured out the /players X command, which has yielded some impressive loot. I do, however, need some help with the infinite stash size. Mine looks pretty normal.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Hey, just double checking: Grief is better than Breath of the Dying, right?
> 
> Also, simple question, would casting venom from Grief interrupt my Zeal cycle?


Yes, Grief is better than BotD

And no, the venom cast won't interrupt.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Grief is mainly used for niche builds (like Smiter I think)
> 
> BotD is like the best overall weapon. Make sure the weapon is etheral or you just wasted a zod


Come on, don't tell such bullshit. Grief is like the best weapon for any one-handed melee paladin.

The only one thing that BotD has going for against Grief is the raw damage, which isn't even better than Grief. Plus, it has 20% chance of death strike, which doubles your damage, so it effectively does more damage than BotD.



Pintsize said:


> Care to elaborate? I'm probably missing something here.
> 
> Also, to clarify in case anyone wants to help my nub ass: I've figured out the /players X command, which has yielded some impressive loot. I do, however, need some help with the infinite stash size. Mine looks pretty normal.


Have you read the readme.txt?

As far as I remember, you need to install PlugY, and then double-click on that PlugY symbol to activate the infinite stash.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Hrm, didn't see the PlugY symbol anywhere, which is weird since I can tell the mod is definitely working (seeing as I can do the players X command).

Ah well, this might also be due to it being about 3 AM here. I'll try in the morning. 

EDIT: Also, as far as readme goes, I found a few text documents, but they didn't look so much as instructions as stat sheets.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

The players x command is an implemented feature to D2, not to PlugY.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh well, fuck me then. I don't even know if it's working. Which means it probably isn't.

Gah.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

You are aware that you need to install it in the Diablo II folder?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

As in run the .exe file and then put it into the Diablo II folder?

If it's anything else, please tell me---I need to go to bed.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, if the exe file ask you which folder to install in and you can select the folder, then yes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

BotD is good because it has a bunch of good general usage mods, it's good as your main weapon. However it isn't specialized, it doesn't have elemental damage (against physical immunes) or crushing blow (against bossess) etc etc


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, BotD is good, but Grief is better. And I generally view weapons with more damage output better than those with some extras you don't necessarily need.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Is Diablo 2 still popular? If it is I think I should buy it and mess around in that a bit to get used to this game.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Come on, don't tell such bullshit. Grief is like the best weapon for any one-handed melee paladin.



I haven't played the game heavily for such a long time so I'll concede that point



> The only one thing that BotD has going for against Grief is the raw damage, which isn't even better than Grief. Plus, it has 20% chance of death strike, which doubles your damage, so it effectively does more damage than BotD.



I'll ignore the fact that I *never* mentioned for a Paladin specifically but here's a comparison 

BotD vs Grief

+60% Increased Attack Speed 
+30-40% Increased Attack Speed (varies)
BotD wins

+350-400% Enhanced Damage (varies)
Damage +340-400 (varies)
Tie. Grief is much better in one-handed weapons but BotD is much better in bigger weapons.

-25% Target Defense
Ignore Target's Defense
-25% Target Defense
Grief wins. Though to be honest, Ignore Target Defences is kinda overrated unless PvPing another Paladin

7% Mana Stolen Per Hit
12-15% Life Stolen Per Hit (varies)
+2 To Mana After Each Kill
+10-15 Life After Each Kill (varies) 
BotD wins.

50% Chance To Cast Level 20 Poison Nova When You Kill An Enemy
35% Chance To Cast Level 15 Venom On Striking 
-20-25% To Enemy Poison Resistance (varies)
Neither really are that potent though I would say Grief wins here. 

Grief also has critical strike which is excellent when zealing but BotD is also usable in a ethereal item, the damage between a eth Botd and a non-eth one is _huge_. Not to mention the +30 attribute bonus and -20% requirement.

Of course you're right for a Paladin since they typically go one-hander + shield. I was speaking generally for all professions


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

You know, Grief is used in a Phaseblade for two reasons: innate indestructibility and having the fastest base speed of the existing weaponry in D2. So BotD having higher increased attack speed is rendered useless in comparison to Grief

And I'm referring to Paladin, since Pintsize plays one.

For everything else you listed, this can be compensated by the rest of equipment. Not to mention, we have Death runeword, which would be better than BotD due to the hidden damage potential.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> You know, Grief is used in a Phaseblade for two reasons: innate indestructibility and having the fastest base speed of the existing weaponry in D2. So BotD having higher increased attack speed is rendered useless in comparison to Grief



I think you should reread what I said, I was *comparing generally*. And that's where our differences arise, you're talking specifically to paladins while I'm talking about every weapon-user. 



> For everything else you listed, this can be compensated by the rest of equipment. Not to mention, we have Death runeword, which would be better than BotD due to the hidden damage potential.



That's a circular arguement you do realize that? I could say because most of my attributes and leech is sorted out, I won't have to worry about those on other items?

And why are you even bringing Death into this?


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think you should reread what I said, I was *comparing generally*. And that's where our differences arise, you're talking specifically to paladins while I'm talking about every weapon-user.


I know.



> That's a circular arguement you do realize that? I could say because most of my attributes and leech is sorted out, I won't have to worry about those on other items?


Whatever floats your boat.



> And why are you even bringing Death into this?


As a comparison to why BotD isn't necessarily the best overall weapon of melee classes in general, even if you have to compensate increased attack speed.

Not that I would remember you saying BotD is the best, of course. In fact, I might have made that up.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I can't figure out how to get this thing to work.

Should it have it's own folder inside Diablo, or should it be placed inside another folder? If it does have it's own folder inside the Diablo folder, should it be named something fancy?

This is very frustrating.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Well, I can't figure out how to get this thing to work.
> 
> Should it have it's own folder inside Diablo, or should it be placed inside another folder? If it does have it's own folder inside the Diablo folder, should it be named something fancy?
> 
> This is very frustrating.


What do you mean?

Install PlugY in the DII folder, then read the README.TXT to see whether or not certain files need to be moved.

Or google how the installation process works.

Then, when you're done, you should have that special "PlugY" symbol in your DII folder to click on. That is, AFTER you put the DII disc in your ROM. Then DII starts with PlugY activated.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, figured out how to get it to run. Now one last question: I've heard some people say you can use it for open battle.net and tcp/ip games, and some say you can't. Which is true? 

If you can't; what happens to all your infinite inventory when you start the game regularly?


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

You probably can. Don't know what you would want to do in open b.net, though...


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, wasn't checking about open b-net; just that a friend of mine and I play tcp/ip games, and was wondering if the world would explode if I loaded the game with the mod.

Speaking of which, do you know if it affects duping? Specifically, can I still copy a save file of a character with an item, trade it off, and reload the save file? Or does it do something funny to save files? 

Easier ways of duping are always appreciated, of course.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Oh, wasn't checking about open b-net; just that a friend of mine and I play tcp/ip games, and was wondering if the world would explode if I loaded the game with the mod.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you know if it affects duping? *Specifically, can I still copy a save file of a character with an item, trade it off, and reload the save file? *Or does it do something funny to save files?
> 
> Easier ways of duping are always appreciated, of course.


...

Actually, that could work, but why do that when it's much easier to do it with an editor? Just going by the practical point of view?


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 13, 2008)

apparently there are a lot of diablo fans who are outraged and are signing a petition, which demands a "true" sequel to diablo 2. its gotten 30 thousand signatures...written in blood. crazy right?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I just finished playing through Diablo in honor of the Diablo III anouncement and boy was that game addictive.

I bought the Diablo Battlechest about 4 years ago and started playing through Diablo and then skipped over it because it wasn't much like the Diablo II demo I had played.  I thought the graphics were kind of boring.

Then I started playing it again about a week ago and was dissapointed in the fact that you go through 16 levels of the same dungeon and the fact that the random maps were rather boring.  But once I got into the game I got addicted and the graphics started seeming alot better.

I've already played through Diablo 2 once, now it is time to load of Lord of Destruction.

Then on to Dungeon Siege, Dungeon Siege 2 and Titan Quest.



There is also a petition for those who want to support the Blizzard staff


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

Can you do that with Plug Y, Segan?

Remember, I'm afraid of my own abuses of power.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Jul 13, 2008)

I signed that petition a couple of days ago. The new graphics make me want to cry.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 13, 2008)

The one thing that bugs me other than the graphics is that the heroes all went mad after the events of the game, supposedly.

I mean, they take out the entire armies of hell, and then fight another friggen war on top of that, and after everything that really could drive you bonkers is dead, then they go mad?

I don't buy it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Oh, wasn't checking about open b-net; just that a friend of mine and I play tcp/ip games, and was wondering if the world would explode if I loaded the game with the mod.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you know if it affects duping? Specifically, can I still copy a save file of a character with an item, trade it off, and reload the save file? Or does it do something funny to save files?
> 
> Easier ways of duping are always appreciated, of course.


You can play certain mods on open bnet, but people can't join it, and you can't joing their games, unless they have the same mod loaded. And it only works for certain types of mods.

PlugY is great for duping if that's what you're into. Put everything in the shared stash, copy the sharedstash file from your save file, put the items in your character's inventory, replace the sharedstash with the copy, and you got duplicates.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 14, 2008)

I really don't care that much for the graphics.  I care more for the gameplay and getting free online play.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

People will stop complaining about the graphics once they start playing


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can play certain mods on open bnet, but people can't join it, and you can't joing their games, unless they have the same mod loaded. And it only works for certain types of mods.
> 
> PlugY is great for duping if that's what you're into. Put everything in the shared stash, copy the sharedstash file from your save file, put the items in your character's inventory, replace the sharedstash with the copy, and you got duplicates.



Interrresting...

If only I had known about this before I used that Kraken Shell... coulda had Chains of Honor for Sure. 

Oh well.

Edit: As long as I have your attention, where do you buy all the Stone of Jordan Rings that keep getting sold to the merchants? I could certainly use a few.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

They're duped


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 14, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Edit: As long as I have your attention, where do you buy all the Stone of Jordan Rings that keep getting sold to the merchants? I could certainly use a few.



The point isn't to buy them.  I guess if you're really lucky and you're in a game with other people and someone sells them, then you could go to that same merchant and buy it under the misc. tab.

Besides, most of them are duped as omg laser pew pew! said.  That's why Blizzard made it so Uber Diablo would appear after x number of SoJ's are sold-in order to get rid of a lot of the duped SoJ's.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

Which to be honest, is a damn good idea. They should have made Uber Tristrum something similar, maybe with runes instead


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

Ohhhhh, so that's why the game keeps selling more and more SoJs. 

K I'm dumb.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 14, 2008)

If you see a lot of SoJ's being sold, then stick around in the game.  If you're lucky, then you'll see a message saying "Diablo walks the Earth once again" or something like that.  If you see that, get your ass to the nearest boss spot and you'll fight Uber Diablo to get an ani.

And yes, Uber Trist should have been done with runes.  At least once duped runes are put in an item they don't poof.  At least, I haven't heard of them poofing once they're in items.


----------



## Munak (Jul 14, 2008)

I also did install my Diablo II game once again. Me and my brother got addicted to it again.

A refresher course, if you will, for the 3rd. (Sadly, we'd be long into another game since 3 isn't coming to us in the near future.)

Question: What do all of you think of the Ribcracker Quarterstaff?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

A Fury Wolf's best friend

The best hitting sound in the game

Owns bosses like they're a fallen

It's blue

I love it


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, BotD is better than Grief, but not for the reasons any of you were listing. 

I just made a Grief, and the + Damage doesn't stack with additional % damage increase modifiers, such as Zeal and Fanatacism. 

Motherfuck =/


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Well, BotD is better than Grief, but not for the reasons any of you were listing.
> 
> I just made a Grief, and the + Damage doesn't stack with additional % damage increase modifiers, such as Zeal and Fanatacism.
> 
> Motherfuck =/


What the...?

I sincerely hope you weren't looking at the damage screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

So, any of you assholes nice, D2 players playing Median 2008? I'm lonely and want to play with you.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> What the...?
> 
> I sincerely hope you weren't looking at the damage screen.



My Baranar's does more damage than Grief, true story. 

It seems that it adds on the damage like elemental damage, instead of adding it to the weapon damage. Which is a completely retarded design choice, if you ask me.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> My Baranar's does more damage than Grief, true story.


It sure as hell does not.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

My Grief does 708-1005 damage

My Baranar's does 1225-2567 damage


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Says the screen? That's why you shouldn't look at it. It's bugged.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Says the screen? That's why you shouldn't look at it. It's bugged.



Wait, what?


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Baranars simply cannot do more damage than Grief.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, it seems you were right.

I was 2 shotting things in Hell mode, I just have no idea how much damage I'm doing.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 14, 2008)

This is turning into a Diablo 2 thread......

But this just shows how great the Diablo-series is.....heres hoping Diablo III can keep up (but im pretty sure about that) unfortunately its not at E3....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, with D3 15 years away, we have to get our Diablo fix!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 14, 2008)

I really hope it's not fifteen years away.  More like five to ten.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I really hope it's not fifteen years away.  More like five to ten.



More like three.

God, five years would be horrible.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

well they did postpone D2 a couple of times in the same of 4 freakin' years, so i wouldn't be surprised to see the game released in 2012


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 14, 2008)

So, now I have Dream and Grief, the only two rune words I have left are Exile and Chains of Honor.

Chains won't be that hard, but finding a chromatic socketed elite paladin shield will be a bitch.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you duping?


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

If it's singleplayer, it's not duping


----------



## Munak (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, since

A.) We don't have LAN.

and

B.) My brother and I promised not to dupe.

We shall not dupe.

Wonder how D3 would cope up with duping, though?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

Rust Storms every Friday


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Duping won't be possible in D3.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

If there are no runewords, then it would be unnecessary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Tell that to SoJs.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 15, 2008)

Depending on what class/build you have, SoJs don't make a huge difference in play. 

Runewords, however...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm talkin' old-school, homeslice. Old-school.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol.

Well, unless they completely disable single player, I don't see how they'll stop you from duping there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Single players is like the Wild West; anything goes, and nobody cares.

BNet should be kept clean though.

Also, I think for D3, they need to step up the modding elements. A map making program. Maybe a GUI-based mod making kit. BNet for mods.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, I think for D3, they need to step up the modding elements. A map making program. Maybe a GUI-based mod making kit. BNet for mods.


Might work, but...

What exactly would be the point? It's not exactly a tactical game like Starcraft or Warcraft...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you ever tried making a mod?


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

A mod? You were just talking about map-modding...or were you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

The map making thing would be nice for the mod making, see. 

I think a map making tool by itself could be fun, if they implemented it correctly. Say you make a bonus dungeon, like Chaos Tristram, with the map maker? No more waiting 3 years for a patch to do that.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, I see where you're getting at. And I must say, I like the idea. Don't think it will happen, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know why not, I mean, c'mon Blizzard! They made D2 specifically opened for modding, supported modding with documentation, etc... Now with the enhanced editing capabilities of WC3, I can't see why they wouldn't include *something*.

Hell, Titan Quest even had something.


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm just a bit pessimistic by default.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

I know how that is. I wouldn't be surprised to not see an editor, map maker, or anything of the sort. Not surprised, but very disappointed.


----------



## Munak (Jul 15, 2008)

As for me, I'm not particularly hopeful. Blizzard's much inclined to sell those 'Mods' as add-ons/expansion sets. 

But if not... I'd like to have a Diablo-murder run, please.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 15, 2008)

So, I was thinking... do you think a WoW based talent/skill system which would allow more flexibility of play would be better, or keep the Diablo synergy system, which is better for min/maxing?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2008)

I like ma synergies plz


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like the synergy system from D2.  As long as they don't introduce the synergies after a few patches after the game comes out, I'm happy.  It really sucked when they introduced synergies after patch 1. whatever.  I mean, I just got my first character up to level 70 and then they introduce synergies.  Not cool.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 16, 2008)

Real timeless games should include the developer's proprietary editor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

I think they should get away from the whole "ultimate skill" thing, and make various skill builds viable. Hopefully that way we will see some variation on Bnet, and not just 100,000,000 Hammerdins and Meteorb sorceresses.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 16, 2008)

Perhaps some sort of mixing of skills.  Almost like mating them to create a new skill.  ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

That would be too awesome and almost innovative (Grandia already did that) for Blizzard.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 16, 2008)

But... but!  Synergies can alter skills somehow!  It'd be so complicated and convoluted that to truly master it will actually require the skills of a master!

Maybe you can make a male of one class and a female of another.  You can then have them breed and make a hybrid class.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Perhaps some sort of mixing of skills.  Almost like mating them to create a new skill.  ?



Werebear + Werewolf = ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Werebear + Werewolf = ?



Werebolf.  The tanking abilities of the werebear plus fury from the werewolf.

Or you could just transform into a pile of goo.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Werebear + Werewolf = ?


Use your imagination!   Of course, some skills would meld well with certain other skills.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Fire Claws + Fury = whitened undies


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 17, 2008)

I still like my breeding of classes idea. ?  **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Class breeding is an interesting idea, but it will most certainly never happen. 

I like the idea of the hybrid skills though. Diablo 2's skills from Diablo 1's were drastically different so we may have a chance.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 17, 2008)

Zeal/Fury + any ranged spell = railgun. 

Bone Prison + Zombie Wall = Zombie Prison


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Zombie prison, eh? I could see that happening regularly. 

Whirlwind + double throw = ridiculous.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha.  Frozen Orb Hydra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

I see you uber haxx and raise you a Poison Nova Fire Golem.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 17, 2008)

Blessed Hammers (or is it holy?) mixed with Blizzard.  Think of hammers falling from the sky...or mixed with Frozen Orb.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 17, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Zeal/Fury + any ranged spell = railgun.



We call that the Assassin's Blade Fury.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Haha.  Frozen Orb Hydra.



How...does....work......?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm...those hydras spit out frozen orbs I think.  That would be pretty tight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, if we're going to play that game, frozen orb/blessed hammer.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, that would require a cross breeding between Paladin and Sorceress.  That'd be one wild consummation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

It would be so ridiculously powerful, the heavens would tremble! 

Holy Shield/Frozen Armor, conviction/anything, fireball/fanatacism (pretending fanat would boost cast speed)...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2008)

Being able to use enchant on the hammers of the blessed hammer attack.


----------



## Munak (Jul 18, 2008)

Or the crows or a Fire Bear.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2008)

Sacrifice + Impale

Yeah, I went there


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sacrifice + Impale
> 
> Yeah, I went there



Oh yes, you impale yourself with your spear to magically kill your enemies ? la Hidan.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2008)

I mean as you attack, it becomes a race to see what dies first; you, your enemy or your weapon


----------



## Munak (Jul 19, 2008)

Combine that with the Iron Maiden... lulzwonders.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey guys i just went on d2lod and it was running rly rly slow i dont kno why. i have been playing the game just fine for years now and this is the 1st time it has done this to me. then after i exited out of it, my entire computer was running slow! so i restarted my computer and now it seems to be fine. ill try to go on d2 agian and see what happens. if it does it agian i have no idea whats wrong???


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 19, 2008)

Bad internet connection?  Or maybe there was a summoning necro there?  I know on my old computer, it would always lag when I used my summoning necro and his fifty plus minions.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 20, 2008)

nevermind it was just a weird thin tht only happened that 1 time i just restarted comp it its fine now


----------



## raxor (Jul 20, 2008)

Me and two friends had a D2 marathon today... 

A Baal run on normal and then we went through Act 1-4 on Nightmare, went from level 30 to 50. Man, it was awesome!

However: I'm playing a bowazon with strafe and guided arrow. Is there any specific bows I should be on lookout for? Any skill that I might have missed?

And we're playing lan btw... less epic drops


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 20, 2008)

Well...I was about to say Faith runeword, but I think it would take forever to get it on lan.  Same thing with any other really good unique bows.  I always get a kick out of using that unique bow that's purple and fires explosive arrows when you use your normal attack.  Think it starts with a 'K', but not sure.

I also liked using the 'Nef' rune when I was using new low level bows-it adds knockback.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 20, 2008)

They're playing together... they can always dupe runes to get Faith.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well...I was about to say Faith runeword, but I think it would take forever to get it on lan.  Same thing with any other really good unique bows.  I always get a kick out of using that unique bow that's purple and fires explosive arrows when you use your normal attack.  Think it starts with a 'K', but not sure.
> 
> I also liked using the 'Nef' rune when I was using new low level bows-it adds knockback.



Kuko Shukaku

Awesomest name ever


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kuko Shukaku
> 
> Awesomest name ever



Oh yeah, that's it.  Even though I got a Windforce and then a Faith, I always (and still) have the Kuko Shukaku in my stash.  Sometimes, I take it out just for kicks...purple bows are awesome.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2008)

Blizzard never runs out of somewhat obscure names for their weapons/armors...

Haemosu's Cuirass

Buriza Do Kyanon

Though, I wonder what Kuko Shukaku means.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2008)

I bet someone was working a really late shift making up items, and when he/she was naming that bow, he/she was really tired and just typed some random letters in before finalizing it.  Or it's in a code or an inside joke...

Nah, I like the working-late idea better.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd go with weed, though.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 21, 2008)

raxor said:


> Me and two friends had a D2 marathon today...
> 
> A Baal run on normal and then we went through Act 1-4 on Nightmare, went from level 30 to 50. Man, it was awesome!
> 
> ...



For a Strafeazon, there are two gear options that can absolutely rip anything apart: Witchwild String or Atma's Scarab. The chance to cast Amplify Damage and Strafe's 15+ shots = physical immunes are suddenly not so immune.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 21, 2008)

Any idea when new info is coming out?  A year or so?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 21, 2008)

Your mother knows about the D III release.


----------



## randomuser83 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have no idea but I would guess next year christmas.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> For a Strafeazon, there are two gear options that can absolutely rip anything apart: Witchwild String or Atma's Scarab. The chance to cast Amplify Damage and Strafe's 15+ shots = physical immunes are suddenly not so immune.



A real man (or Amazon) kills PIs by equipping a Raven Frost and then hitting the enemy around 5 million times


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 22, 2008)

That's how zealadins do it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2008)

But paladins don't use two-handed weapons, they use a shield

So they're instantly disqualified for any contests of testicular fortitude


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 22, 2008)

Not even with players 8? 

Also, how can Amazons compete in contests of testicular fortitude? ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A real man (or Amazon) kills PIs by equipping a Raven Frost and then hitting the enemy around 5 million times



Or if you have a hell torch, it only takes 3 million times.  Firestorm baby...


----------



## Munak (Jul 22, 2008)

I use a staff for my zealadin. Am I manly enough?


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want a two-handed weapon for a Zealot, at least use one with long reach. Polearms are a good choice there. The longer reach will cause a lot of damage before the enemies reach you, so you can somewhat compensate for the lack of a shield.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Not even with players 8?
> 
> Also, how can Amazons compete in contests of testicular fortitude? ?



Have you even looked at their chests?



Megatonton said:


> I use a staff for my zealadin. Am I manly enough?



Does it crack ribs?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2008)

I've watched the trailer in my ps3 and i finally can see the drops of Diablo3, seems that now the runes have titles like "lesser immolation rune" and things like that, mmm i wonder what they do, it doesn't seem to be possible to make runewords with that


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, any changes to the rune words would always have two sides to them. Making them less important means that gameplay won't be built around them (and you won't be forced to either spend half your life looking for runes or not access all the content in the game). Still, I am kinda misty eyed that we'll never see the next uber rune word.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Blizzard hasn't commented on what they are doing with the possibility of rune words for Diablo III.  Sure we've seen these new things they are calling runes that function more like potions, but that doesn't rule out the possibility of different types of runes for something like the rune word system.

That is unless I have missed some crucial piece of information.  Be sure to let me know if I have ;3  This thread got way too hardcore for me.


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

Barbarian
Witch Doctor
...

What names will the remaining three classes have? If the classical Barbarian returns, then I reckon, we will get the Sorceress back as well. She will be called Arcane Breasts


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Blizzard hasn't commented on what they are doing with the possibility of rune words for Diablo III.  Sure we've seen these new things they are calling runes that function more like potions, but that doesn't rule out the possibility of different types of runes for something like the rune word system.
> 
> That is unless I have missed some crucial piece of information.  Be sure to let me know if I have ;3  This thread got way too hardcore for me.



I don't   think you've missed anything, i was just wondering because today was the first time i saw the trailer in a decent tv and i found the rune's name peculiar, also i saw a jewel called star topaz and some ancient amulets and a bag, i wonder if bags are like the cube, they augment the size of our inventory


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet you that Blizzard is going to wait for a few patches before they introduce uber runewords.  They'll let everyone rush to get all the good unique items before they introduce runewords that make those unique items looks like a child's toy in comparison.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 22, 2008)

hey you guys like my sig/avatar hehe and i wish they have new sets in d3 that give off a cool aura like in d2 but make each one unique not like in d2 where they all have the same gold glow. or even it would be coo where u turn into a monster like the trang set for the nec. i want to see more of that in d3.


----------



## raxor (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the bowazon. I'll think about those bows^^

Now for my next problem: Wha skills to invest in. I've got Dodge and evade and all that on a good level, my valkyria is lvl 8, strafe is at 10 arrows and I've maxed out guided arrow.

Problem is I have 13 skill points and don't know what to do with them

Help would be much appreciated


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> i wish they have new sets in d3 that give off a cool aura like in d2 but make each one unique not like in d2 where they all have the same gold glow. or even it would be coo where u turn into a monster like the trang set for the nec. i want to see more of that in d3.



Don't forget about the Delirium runeword that changed you into a mini-monster dude.  Now that was one of the few times that made you want to get hit.




raxor said:


> Thanks for the tips on the bowazon. I'll think about those bows^^
> 
> Now for my next problem: Wha skills to invest in. I've got Dodge and evade and all that on a good level, my valkyria is lvl 8, strafe is at 10 arrows and I've maxed out guided arrow.
> 
> ...



Personally, I like putting more into valk so I have someone to take the hits for me and distract the monsters.  I like putting points into the passive skills, like pierce and critical strike.  Basically put points into any skills that improve your arrows.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

raxor said:


> Thanks for the tips on the bowazon. I'll think about those bows^^
> 
> Now for my next problem: Wha skills to invest in. I've got Dodge and evade and all that on a good level, my valkyria is lvl 8, strafe is at 10 arrows and I've maxed out guided arrow.
> 
> ...



You always only put 1 points into the passive skills and use +skill items to boost them up


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You always only put 1 points into the passive skills and use +skill items to boost them up



Except for Penetrate and Pierce. Penetrate's 225% AR boost is absolutely awesome, and Pierce can either replace or supplement your Razortail belt.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh, a couple at most. With synergies I find I don't get enough points to put into everything


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Meh, a couple at most. With synergies I find I don't get enough points to put into everything



Only true for Javazons, and even then only a few types. Bowazons don't really have that many synergies. Hell, most Multiple Shot zons don't even max MS because of the mana cost. Strafe? 20 points and that's it. Freezing Arrow has one real synergy (who gives a damn about cold length) and Immolation Arrow is the same (who cares about fire length). You could max three bow skills and you'd still have way more than enough points left over to max at least one passive.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2008)

I never bothered putting that many points into the synergies for Javzons.  Getting plus 1% for every point in the synergy just never sounded that good to me, so I used them for the passive skills.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope they have the Druid for D3, might also be neat if they could have a feature to import character attributes from Diablo 2.  From looking at all the Barbarian skills used in the demo, if the prerequisits are the same in D3 as they were in D3...that Barb would have had to have been a very high level character.  I am hoping that the level requirements for some of the skills aren't so high, and that perhaps you can start out with all skills and then choose which ones to level up higher.

....I think I am set on playing through D2 with the Druid next.  Anyone got any tips on how do build a single player only Druid?  I was thinking of going Tank...lots of Strength, lots of Vitality, then Wearbear pumped up pretty high and lycanthropy and  Rabies.

I would like to be a summoning Druid, but the best summons, only comes at level 30 near the end of the game.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 23, 2008)

I for one am disappointed that we even got the barbarian again. I wanted all new classes.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gotta have some story continuity...I am wondering how they are going to tie this to the three prime evils.  In the end though, a rose by any other name...

A melee class that isn't called Barbarian....is still a melee class
A ranged class that isn't called a Rogue or Amazon....is still a ranged class
A Magic class that isn't called a Sorceress...is still a magic class

etc.  they would have to be really creative to go beyond the classes they already have.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Only true for Javazons, and even then only a few types. Bowazons don't really have that many synergies. Hell, most Multiple Shot zons don't even max MS because of the mana cost. Strafe? 20 points and that's it. Freezing Arrow has one real synergy (who gives a damn about cold length) and Immolation Arrow is the same (who cares about fire length). You could max three bow skills and you'd still have way more than enough points left over to max at least one passive.



Well Javazons are the only ones I'm interested in but meh, that's me


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 24, 2008)

sorc and sin are really cool classes so i hope they bring them back in someway cuz their powers were the coolest i think. they could make their powers rly badass looking in d3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 24, 2008)

I loved using Lightning Fury in the Secret Cow Level, especially after I herded a whole bunch of them.  'Moo!'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I loved using Lightning Fury in the Secret Cow Level, especially after I herded a whole bunch of them.  'Moo!'



I was loling so much when I went there for the first time, the 'Moo' sounds are so hilarious


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 24, 2008)

After the first time I was able to kill a bunch of cows there, I had a crazy urge for burgers.  So I went to Burger King and got a Whopper.  

Even now, I still turn up the volume whenever I go to The Secret Cow Level.  I wish I could make the 'Moos' into my ringtone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

First time in the cow level was pretty hilarious, intense, and a true "wtf" moment for me as well.

I miss how it used to be though, with the insane leveling.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 24, 2008)

There should be a secret spell in D III that let's you summon and/or turn into Hell Bovine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

I played a mod were you could summon cows, and turn into a cow. It was fun, I suppose. I also played that one drop mod that turned every monster (or almost) into a cow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd like to see Baal summoning cows to attack you before you enter the Worldstone Chamber.  Actually, I'd just like to fight cows every where.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 25, 2008)

I think in the next moo moo farm there should be not only hell bovine, but hell cattle ranchers as well... who also moo. ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know if another cow level will make it, but rather a different secret level. Maybe one with space orcs.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 25, 2008)

There has to be a cow level, it's part of the Diablo mythos now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Perhaps, but it was really just a joke from Diablo 1. Then again, the same joke made it into Starcraft as a cheat code... who knows?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

imo there needs to be a cow level full of these cows
Link removed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

I could see that happening.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 25, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> imo there needs to be a cow level full of these cows
> Link removed



Keep that WoW bullshit out of my grimdark Diablo!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Make that Starcraft/Warcraft hybrid.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Keep that WoW bullshit out of my grimdark Diablo!


Right because bipedal Hell Bovines that wield halberds are GRIMDARK FUCK YEAH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe a secret Zergling level. Imagine the carnage.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn i cant wait for this. I played Diablo 2 for a very little amount of time and it kikced some serious ass. 3 shall blow minds to hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Three will either A) blow minds to hell or B) suck ass.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Three will either A) blow minds to hell or B) suck ass.



Well, it could do both. Although, you may prefer the succubi to do B... actually, they could do both.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't know that if you installed LoD that you had to kill Baal to access the Cow Level.  If I had known I would have gone in before installing LoD so I could level up before playing LoD.

I am not sure I even want to try online play.  I am sure I am way too much of a newb for online play, I didn't even try to start specializing my character in Single Player and I am sure some hack would have me cussing the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Well, it could do both. Although, you may prefer the succubi to do B... actually, they could do both.


Only if it's Diablo 1 succubi. 


HOOfan_1 said:


> I didn't know that if you installed LoD that you had to kill Baal to access the Cow Level. If I had known I would have gone in before installing LoD so I could level up before playing LoD.
> 
> I am not sure I even want to try online play. I am sure I am way too much of a newb for online play, I didn't even try to start specializing my character in Single Player and I am sure some hack would have me cussing the game.




Yeah, that was pretty lame, I remember I tried making a cow level after killing Diablo right after LOD came out. On the flip side, I remember getting some good jewelry and rares when they converted to LOD.

Online is really where it's at, but you should be following some character build guides, otherwise you will suck ass unless you're lucky.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2008)

I hate it when people kill the Cow King even after you say not to...

Unless of course, I'm the one being the ass and killing King.


----------



## Munak (Jul 25, 2008)

It's really a difficult thing to collect the Cow King's Hides, isn't it?

I wonder who'd voice the cows now, though? (I always thought Bill Roper did the moo-moos back then.)


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> It's really a difficult thing to collect the Cow King's Hides, isn't it?
> 
> I wonder who'd voice the cows now, though? (I always thought Bill Roper did the moo-moos back then.)




Speaking of Bill Roper and collecting...Bill is gonna be collecting unemployment checks now that Flagship Studios has gone under....wonder if he will head back to Blizzard.


----------



## Munak (Jul 26, 2008)

If they accept him back, that is. Diablo III is hiring, anyways. 

I really thought Hellgate would be a hit, though. Sad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2008)

I totally forgot all about Hellgate until you just mentioned it.  I was actually looking forward to it, but then I never heard much about it after it was released.  Oh well, I have D3 to look forward to now.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only if it's Diablo 1 succubi.



They were pretty much the only motivation to keep on going back down to that hell level. Although, the exploding hell knights were also fun to beat up on.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

I actually picked up a cheap copy of Hellgate once I heard about all the shit Flagship is going through (they aren't quite dead yet).  Really, once it is patched it isn't a _bad_ game.  I'm just a bit into Act II and the only major issue I have with the game is environment variety.  So far I have traveled through dark sewers and abandoned train tunnels with a rare trip through post apocalyptic London streets.  I figured things would change from act to act like Diablo, but so far everything looks the same.

Other than that it is a perfectly competent Action RPG.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 26, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I actually picked up a cheap copy of Hellgate once I heard about all the shit Flagship is going through (they aren't quite dead yet).  Really, once it is patched it isn't a _bad_ game.  I'm just a bit into Act II and the only major issue I have with the game is environment variety.  So far I have traveled through dark sewers and abandoned train tunnels with a rare trip through post apocalyptic London streets.  I figured things would change from act to act like Diablo, but so far everything looks the same.
> 
> Other than that it is a perfectly competent Action RPG.


I remember one foray into the British Museum (which brought back memories for me ) before I stopped playing due to a laptop death.  Never picked it up again though.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 26, 2008)

i hope that they dont ruin this game. iv seen the gameplay video of it and it looks good. but i didnt see any characters that you can hire to go around with you. i liked that. im just worried that i will be disappointed. not many companies can make 3 games in a row and have them all good. so we shall see


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> I remember one foray into the British Museum (which brought back memories for me ) before I stopped playing due to a laptop death.  Never picked it up again though.


Oh yea that was probably the coolest parts so far.  I kinda feel like I'm losing interest though, so I don't know how much longer I'll play =\


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> i hope that they dont ruin this game. iv seen the gameplay video of it and it looks good. but i didnt see any characters that you can hire to go around with you. i liked that. im just worried that i will be disappointed. not many companies can make 3 games in a row and have them all good. so we shall see



They have already stated that you will be able to hire hirelings and not only that, but you will be able to equip them with armor and weapons.

In the gameplay trailer alone you got to see two archers fight along side you...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 27, 2008)

I think that those two archers in the gameplay trailer are more like the barbarians outside of Harrogath in LoD than mercenaries.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Oh yea that was probably the coolest parts so far.  I kinda feel like I'm losing interest though, so I don't know how much longer I'll play =\


Yeah, they really needed to change things up.  More landmarks, inside of more buildings.  Different kinds of architecture.  I stopped playing as the short forays into "hell" started, so I can't speak for late game action.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

HOOfan_1 said:


> They have already stated that you will be able to hire hirelings and not only that, but you will be able to equip them with armor and weapons.
> 
> In the gameplay trailer alone you got to see two archers fight along side you...





forgotten_hero said:


> I think that those two archers in the gameplay trailer are more like the barbarians outside of Harrogath in LoD than mercenaries.



Yeah, those were really just some guys that were helping out during the quest


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

They were FODDER.


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus, could you please change your sig size? For something that doesn't show anything, it's way too big >_>


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure thing, buddy.  Would you get that stupid cat out of yours?


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Sure thing, buddy.  Would you get that stupid cat out of yours?



It's at least within the limits 

Why did you stretch your sig anyway? There wasn't anything in it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> They were FODDER.



They were ANBU?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah, those were really just some guys that were helping out during the quest



Yet, still Blizzard has already stated there will still be Hirelings and hinted that they would last longer and be hardier than those in Diablo 2...

I am looking for a link but can't find one, but I know I read or heard this somewhere.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2008)

any news on the character classes? so far i only heard about Barbs and Docs


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing new, at least not yet.


----------



## Munak (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and wish we could see the differences of weapon sprites, the boots, gloves and belt.

Nah, seen it. Just got a massive orgasm. 

And hopefully, the hirelings could be given that ability, too.

Hmm, anyone saw that Book of Vitality +1 in the gameplay trailer?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 28, 2008)

It's probably like those quest items that permanently increased your health, resistances, or gave you stats and skills, but on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Munak (Jul 28, 2008)

Hopefully that is the case. I just don't see that thing being a part of a balanced gameplay. (Imagine it's a Bookcase/common monster loot... the horrors of a 999 stat. )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's probably like those quest items that permanently increased your health, resistances, or gave you stats and skills, but on a much smaller scale.


You mean like elixers in Diablo 1, right? I'd like to see a return, personally. Too much emphasis is put on perfectly placing your stats and skills, you can't afford to mess up that much.

With skill books and elixers, it didn't really matter, and I never got 255 in all my stats, just magic. I also never got all my skills maxed; just the ones I used most, and, sometimes, not even those.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> any news on the character classes? so far i only heard about Barbs and Docs



A new one is a Night Elf


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A new one is a Night Elf



I don't think they are going to introduce any races besides humans....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

Then the new race will be a zergling


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

No, a new character will be the Overmind, and one of his skills will be to summon zerglings and all those other zerg species to attack.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

How will the synergies work?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

You use the gold to build buildings and get the upgrades there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

But you need to spawn more Overlords


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2008)

You just can't get serious, can you? xD

Gotta wonder about the specs of the game. Will D3 be able to run on PCs common in 2000? Or a little bit younger?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But you need to spawn more Overlords



In mother Russia, Overlords spawn _*you*_.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> You just can't get serious, can you? xD
> 
> Gotta wonder about the specs of the game. Will D3 be able to run on PCs common in 2000? Or a little bit younger?



I try my best



Pintsize said:


> In mother Russia, Overlords spawn _*you*_.



In *Soviet Russia*, *Vespene* gases you!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

New race will be a space orc.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But you need to spawn more Overlords



That's why you just type in 'food for thought.'


----------



## Munak (Jul 30, 2008)

A priest. But more probably, Zealots are going to oust them. 

But it would be a blast to play a non-humanoid creature just once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

You can play mods that let you be Diablo, Duriel, Baal, and Mephisto in D2.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2008)

I just got my first Trang Ouls item.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice.  Now get the rest to be a vampire.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the belt the most. CBF and massive life bonus = sex


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the gloves.  They're good caster gloves-can't remember why, but I know that casters like using them.  I think I have them on my hammerdin.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 31, 2008)

I was always of the opinion that Trang Oul's and Immortal King's were the best sets.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> You just can't get serious, can you? xD
> 
> Gotta wonder about the specs of the game. Will D3 be able to run on PCs common in 2000? Or a little bit younger?



Blizz has never really made games that are taxing on your computer.  They've always done pretty well with doing the best they can on minimal requirements, instead of just overdoing it and forcing you to upgrade.

I mean, the comp I'm using to type this was made in 2002, and it has NEVER had a problem with a Blizz game (unless the disc is fucked up, but Frozen Throne's patch fixed that one!).  Granted, I have put in video and sound drivers made in 2006, but the CPU and all is the same one it came with.  Sure, I have to turn down the graphic quality just a smidge for playing Empire at War, but that's it.

Whatever, the point I'm trying to make is that I doubt Blizz will make a high-end requiring game until the current high-end becomes the standard package among PC users.



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> New race will be a space orc.



meh, why not.  They were in WCIII.  Might as well let all of Warhammer in.

and we all know one thing...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Munak (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, since I ain't got Immortal Kings... I'd stick with my Duriel's Shell and Spire of Honor, in the meantime.

Immortal Kings... ain't that the set the Haemosu's Cuirass belong in?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I was always of the opinion that Trang Oul's and Immortal King's were the best sets.



I personally like Tal Rasha's more than Trangs overall but not by a huge deal. I'd rate IK third but that's mainly because I don't like barbs that much


----------



## Deimos (Jul 31, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Immortal Kings... ain't that the set the Haemosu's Cuirass belong in?



That's Heaven's Brethren.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 31, 2008)

daymn...its about time....if they dont make this, they need to do a warcraft(not WoW, just the warcraft rts trilogy) diablo crossover.....since both are successful blizzard franchises, it would be perfect


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Crossover might be interesting, but only if it's not an MMORPG.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> daymn...its about time....if they dont make this, they need to do a warcraft(not WoW, just the warcraft rts trilogy) diablo crossover.....since both are successful blizzard franchises, it would be perfect



And how the hell would that work?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2008)

You'd have to add in StarCraft to make it work.  That way you could build more Overlords to support all the orcs and demons and zerglings.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2008)

So I just installed Diablo 2 and am playing it for the first time. It's fun.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2008)

You should play online, if you aren't already.  That's where all the fun is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

They can make a fighting game!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> You'd have to add in StarCraft to make it work.  That way you could build more Overlords to support all the orcs and demons and zerglings.



But do orcs and naked dancing night elves require vespene gas?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2008)

Orcs do, but the naked dancing night elves just need to have Cain watching them.


----------



## TDM (Aug 2, 2008)

Blizzard is keeping the current art style.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't understand the fuss about the art direction. It's decent.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Aug 2, 2008)

Diablo III, i can't wait. II was super-beast so 3 will blow our minds.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2008)

Meh...new artstyles always take a while to get used to.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2008)

People are going to forget once they start playing


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2008)

Silvers Rayleigh said:


> Diablo III, i can't wait. II was super-beast so 3 will blow our minds.



Let's hope so. I mean not many people from the original diablo team is on this game. 


Also the warcraft cross over with diablo would be horrible, lets keep that game out of coolness like diablo and starcraft


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2008)

You don't need the original designers to make a Blizzard game, you need Blizzard people to make a Blizzard game


----------



## Munak (Aug 4, 2008)

And probably lots and lots of game testers.

I mean, those guys (Roper and co.) were legendary, but as always, it's time for new blood.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 6, 2008)

just something I thought I'd post





			
				Tycho said:
			
		

> In what is easily the most inspired news story of the year, MTV Multiplayer's Tracey John dishes up .
> 
> You might not be aware of it, and that would be to your credit, but there is a "fan outcry" over Diablo III's use of colors other than gray and red. Tracey gets the game's designer on the "horn," and has him explain what he likes and doesn't like about the many fan altered shots of the game that are floating around. What you get as a reader is a surprisingly constructive assessment of why things don't work, or why they have done things differently, or why they have done that - only in an area we haven't seen yet. It's fascinating, wall to wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You don't need the original designers to make a Blizzard game, you need Blizzard people to make a Blizzard game





Megatonton said:


> And probably lots and lots of game testers.
> 
> I mean, those guys (Roper and co.) were legendary, but as always, it's time for new blood.




Legendary? Maybe, but look at Hellgate London. Not a bad game but the success wasn't even enough to keep the company over water.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, good old Hellgate: London. "Spiritual successor to Diablo" my ass.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

To believe I actually was looking forward to that game. In the end I didn't even buy it.

I guess what makes Blizzard blizzard is also the high quality standard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with you. I was looking to buy that game at release pretty much. Then I saw the reviews and gamer response. I never bought it either.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess what turned me off most was the whole "U GOTTA PAY MONTHLY IF YOU WANT TO SEE EVERYTHING" thing.

Blizzard titles barring WoW never had such shit.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 6, 2008)

I pre-ordered it 

I played it the night it shipped, haven't touched it since.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I guess what turned me off most was the whole "U GOTTA PAY MONTHLY IF YOU WANT TO SEE EVERYTHING" thing.
> 
> Blizzard titles barring WoW never had such shit.


At least they had a free server. Still, that's some BS. Pay-to-play games have always turned me off. It's like saying Runewords and the Assasin/Druid classes in Diablo 2 is something you'd have to pay a monthly fee to have access to, or the ladder was pay-to-play only, or something lame like that.


Tehol Beddict said:


> I pre-ordered it
> 
> I played it the night it shipped, haven't touched it since.


That bad, eh? I heard some of the patches made it better and it had a lot of potential, but that's the last I've heard of the game X months ago...


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, apparently, Roper and Co. were under high pressure to release the game. He didn't say it directly, but in one interview, he spoke about the hard competition and that they didn't have all the time of the world.

I think, his name was more of a burden rather than a key to a freeway.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Well they had a lot of bugs fixed over the months, but in the end it wasn't a financial success compared to the costs it created. And an online game that isn't updated dies pretty fast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I just checked the HG:L forum on gamefaqs, and apparently the company went under back in July. :amazed


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Bill Roper denied it until the very end 
He kept saying there won't be any problems
While people were already being fired

Quite sad actually. I guess they'll get employed elsewhere but the company will never reform.

Flagship didn't have the position that Blizzard has. And thus they were the publisher's bitch.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, Flagship may not be anymore, but the game itself is still held in development or so I heard. Roper and the core management are still employed.

I also heard a korean publisher is taking care of Hellgate and Mythos.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

It's the company that flagship studios originally partnered with for marketing in the asian market or something. They fought it out over the rights of those two games


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 6, 2008)

ugh, Hellgate London and its bullshit pay system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor, poor freeplayers. 

I hope Blizzard doesn't try something like this with D3. Just stick with the tried and true free Bnet, please!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

They won't. The last three bnet games were a huge success while being free. There's no reason to change that.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Blizzard is too cunning to piss of its fanbase anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They won't. The last three bnet games were a huge success while being free. There's no reason to change that.


I disagree: *$$$*


Segan said:


> Blizzard is too cunning to piss of its fanbase anyway.


Sarcasm; I like it.


----------



## Munak (Aug 7, 2008)

Man, it's still a surprise to me that BNET is a success that it is, bar that P2P crap.

Though I still doubt that game sales could be the sole reason that makes the servers float.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 7, 2008)

I think they'll get a lot of negative response if they make it pay to play.  I mean, that's what makes the online play so appealing.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sarcasm; I like it.


You're a funny guy. And a pessimistic one at that.

If you want to be nitpicky, I will correct with "the majority of Blizzard's fanbase". If you and a bunch of other people are pissed off, it won't matter to them, because the rest aren't pissed off.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree: *$$$*
> 
> Sarcasm; I like it.



Dude, you know that every Blizzard game released from Starcraft and onwards is on the top 100 selling computer games in history.

Money is *NEVER* a problem with Blizzard, that's why they're always spending decades making a game, because they got the dough to burn


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Blizzard can run on love and air nowadays since they have WoW running. They're making more money than they can possibly spend, we're talking about a billion or so here.

No game they ever develop again can bring them into the red unless they buy their own island or something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

They would spend a few years buying the island and we'll still be excited for some reason


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually all blizzard employes could just chill on carribean islands for the rest of their lives. WoW and game development cannot possibly cost more than 5-10% of WoW's yearly income. And that's already high.

Not that it bothers me - they make good games, let them have money.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Concur my good Zaru

Concur


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Children and their dreams and hopeful optimism, how I envy you! 

You think Blizzard is immune to greed?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

No. They made WoW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

So they make WoS or WoD and line their pockets with platinum instead of gold. It's not that hard to imagine.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So they make WoS or WoD and line their pockets with platinum instead of gold. It's not that hard to imagine.


And when will that be? Hmm? Yeah, you guess it, with WoW still running full speed ahead, Blizzard isn't making another MMORPG 

I hear often that you're "old", but I don't see any "insight" in your post that would come from age, but rather pure pessimism.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> I hear often that you're "old", but I don't see any "insight" in your post that would come from age, but rather pure pessimism.



Cynicism is one of the defining elements of maturity.  The older you get, the more cynical you become.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

He took it further than cynicism, and that would be pessimism.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> And when will that be? Hmm? Yeah, you guess it, with WoW still running full speed ahead, Blizzard isn't making another MMORPG
> 
> I hear often that you're "old", but I don't see any "insight" in your post that would come from age, but rather pure pessimism.


Here are the two line of thoughts, that I see, for Diablo III and online play:

1. If it ain't broke, don't fix it - leave Battle.net free as it has always been.

2. If we can make more money, let's do it, because we're greedy fucks - charge for online play.


Going off of Blizzard's history, they will likely stick with #1. However, as far as big-name companies go, I don't trust them to make that decision. Why not just charge a small fee for "server upkeep" claing that D3 is far more advanced than all of their past games combined and requires more upkeep. They now know they can get away with it with games like WoW, and money is awesome, right?

I don't see what would hold them back from doing that. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> He took it further than cynicism, and that would be pessimism.



Other way around.  Cynicism is further.  Pessimism sees the glass half empty now, while cynicism thinks it'll always be that way.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here are the two line of thoughts, that I see, for Diablo III and online play:
> 
> 1. If it ain't broke, don't fix it - leave Battle.net free as it has always been.
> 
> ...


You know, if Blizzard actually had that mentality you fear them to have, nothing would have stopped them to charge us Diablo players for playing on B.net.

Nothing.

I find it really hard to believe that they are going to break with their tradition just like that. Especially when it will be a pointless move, as they generate more money than they could possibly spend on developing, like Zaru pointed out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> You know, if Blizzard actually had that mentality you fear them to have, nothing would have stopped them to charge us Diablo players for playing on B.net.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> I find it really hard to believe that they are going to break with their tradition just like that. Especially when it will be a pointless move, as they generate more money than they could possibly spend on developing, like Zaru pointed out.


I'll tell you why. 

When Diablo II rolled out, B.net was still running smoothly, no issues, everyone loved it. World of Warcraft hit (WC3 is in there somewhere), and they decided to go with the monthly subscriptions. This was their testbed for their fanbase paying to play games. It was a smashing success.

Diablo III could be their next testbed. Paying to play a non-MMO game using "better" servers. Everyone knows that Battle.net, while pretty stable, can crash at times, lag at times, get stuffed up by Koreans all the time, etc... With the right marketing, they can con everyone into paying for a better online experience.

Bottom line: $$$


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everyone knows that Battle.net, while pretty stable, can crash at times, lag at times, get stuffed up by Koreans all the time, etc...



not to mention the bullshit where everyone gets dropped because the host leaves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, but would you pay 10 bucks a month to avoid that? I wouldn't.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Sadly though, look at Diablo II. When I last played it, it was infested with bots and game issues. Half of the time you'd disconnect or be unable to CREATE a game even. It was... neglected.

At least WC3 gets updates, still.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

All the more reason to pay a fee. More frequent updates, more content regularly, more, more, MORE, they'll say.

Personally, I can live without so much "more" since the "more" would probably be lame. They still make you buy expansions to MMO's even though you've paid them hundreds of dollars up to that point.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2008)

For all thats worth, I don't think they're gonna charge for b.net playing. I play Warcraft 3 and Diablo 2 still because I'm happy with what I payed for. I stopped playing WoW because after a while it got pointless AND because it has a fee.

I rarely buy games, but Blizzard's games are generally worth it. If they start slapping a fee onto everything they'll end up losing business imo.

It all comes down to the structure this game uses online. If it's a persistent world, which isn't what I'm looking for honestly, they might charge. If it's just like Diablo 2, I sincerely doubt they'll charge.



SeruraRenge said:


> not to mention the bullshit where everyone gets dropped because the host leaves.



You're talking about custom games in WC3 right? Blame the host, not blizzard. Ladder games are hosted by them.

If you're referring to Diablo 2, I don't get it. Last time I played (not long ago) game rooms were still ultimately hosted by blizzard.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

In D2 that should indeed cause no problem.

In wc3 it's only a problem if none of the other players enabled hosting in some way- and that's REALLY their fault. When a player leaves, a new host is picked by bnet. If none of them is able to host, it lags like hell for a sec and then game over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm about 60/40 in favor of them not charging; but the possibility is still very real, I think. The only constant is that everything changes. Especially in business.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 7, 2008)

Charging a monthly fee would suck, if it's like WoW where it's what, ten bucks a month?  I have Xbox LIVE, and paying around five a month is pushing it for me.


----------



## Altron (Aug 7, 2008)

i never did like this series, strangely.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

People here that don't understand the business model and stuff for games is making a laser very sad


----------



## Munak (Aug 7, 2008)

We'll just have to see. This might be the make-or-break moment for B.Net when D3 comes.

Now, can we speculate about the coming character classes, please?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

I will bet you my first child that B.Net remains free


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll tell you why.
> 
> When Diablo II rolled out, B.net was still running smoothly, no issues, everyone loved it. World of Warcraft hit (WC3 is in there somewhere), and they decided to go with the monthly subscriptions. This was their testbed for their fanbase paying to play games. It was a smashing success.
> 
> ...


They didn't have nearly as much money as they did after WoW....


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

Little update:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Reminds me, the real hints for D3 being in development were the people they hired over the years. Those were usually good hints at what they're developing.

Like, when they hire someone who can model 3D worlds and design surroundings and stuff, that's obviously for some kind of RPG (shooter is unlikely with blizzard after all)


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> (shooter is unlikely with blizzard after all)



They tried to make a splinter cell with boobs this one time, for the PS2. Starcraft Ghost was its name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish Starcraft Ghost was released. It looked interested... then we could finally see what a Blizzard FPS/action/adventure? game looks like (other than on the SNES).


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish Starcraft Ghost was released. It looked interested... then we could finally see what a Blizzard FPS/action/adventure? game looks like (other than on the SNES).



They'd have to completely revamp it...the game's premise didn't really offer anything new.

Sniper rifles, stealth system, breaking necks...it's been done to the death over the last few years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

But not with Hydralisks.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Naruto said:


> They tried to make a splinter cell with boobs this one time, for the PS2. Starcraft Ghost was its name.



Lol most people know that. But it's a dead project, just like the warcraft point and click.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Lord of the Clans


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Ever since the mid-90ies, I just can't imagine a blizzard game that's not multiplayer-based 

It's what keeps their games alive. Multiplayer = community = fan effort.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the next class to be revealed will be the typical caster class. It could be a hybrid of classic elemental Sorceress/Sorcerer and the Druid (elemental tree). I don't see too much new there though. Classic casting.

After that, a summoning/shape-shifter. Most likely will summon all sorts of shit; monsters, animals, undead (maybe), and turn into various things. No elemental spells for this guy.

Then, of course, the bow user. They'll always have a bow user. I can see the hybrid Assassin/Amazon here aka "Ranger". A bow-weilder that uses traps and stealth.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh yes. I want to see a sorc teleporting around like a cunt, together with some kind of healer/fighter class like a Paladin. I like both classes too much


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Only thing I read in Zaru's post was 'Sorceress' and 'Cunt'

I approve


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone thinks the Paladin will make a comeback because he is somehow "needed". I don't think so. He was cool, no doubt, but I see D3 taking a different direction. I think there will be Paladins, but as NPCs and/or enemies.

All that's needed to stay with the Diablo theme is a fighter, a mage, and a bow user. Every other class is just extra and can be replaced with anything.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

They're certainly not needed, since they're just an Aura/Melee combo with some other hax abilities like the hammer. If you give support auras to another class, what's left?

So I understand that they might replace him completely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd like to see one of three things with auras:

1. Be used by hirelings only.
2. Be used on either left or right click (functionality issue).
3. Not be included at all.

The reason for #3 is because people become too dependent on the auras to do anything. If you don't get a certain runeword/aura in D2, you're nowhere near as good as you could be.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Lord of the Clans



I really wish they had just gone and released that game...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

What doesn't meet Blizzard quality standards is not released.

Ghost wasn't developed by blizzard itself anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it out yet? I want to play already!


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

I know that it won't stack up with all the classes, but after countless WC III custom games, I've learned that proc classes are fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

What's a proc?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been playing wc3 for years and I'm wondering that as well


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

A proc is a chance on hit to have some random effect. Emphasis on random.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Stuff like stun, mana drain, damage, negative buffs, and such?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

You mean, CtC? Where does proc fit in? I don't understand the abbreviation if that's what it is.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Stuff like stun, mana drain, damage, negative buffs, and such?



Yeah, though that's hardly creative. 

I've seen some random ass and entertaining procs in my day. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean, CtC? Where does proc fit in? I don't understand the abbreviation if that's what it is.



Proc is the term I first heard used to describe the effect back in my WoW days. Some game programming MIT guys were using the term, so I stuck with it. Figure it makes me smarter.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Smarter, indeed. And other people don't know what the fuck you're talking about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

But what's it stand for? 

Percentage random occurance casting?


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Smarter, indeed. And other people don't know what the fuck you're talking about



Indeed; one of the burdens of having a mind of my caliber. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> But what's it stand for?
> 
> Percentage random occurance casting?





			
				WoWiki said:
			
		

> Programmed Random OCcurrence, or Proc, is a common term used in programming to refer to an event triggered randomly (see note below) while doing another action, based on a predetermined percentage of occurrence. For example, in WoW, a particular weapon (that hits many times) might have a 10% chance on each hit to apply a special effect, such as poison damage. When WoW users talk about "how often this weapon procs," they are talking about Programmed Random Occurrence.
> 
> 
> Proc is otherwise sometimes short for "spec_proc" which is a term used by the original programmer of Circle-MUD, Jeremy Elson. It might have been used as well by the original programmers of diku-MUD. spec_proc is short for "special procedure". Special procedures in Circle-MUD are functions that can be assigned to objects, players, and locations in the world such that each time an event occurs, the special procedure function will be invoked. Special procedures were used in Circle-MUD for a wide variety of purposes: Creating room events when a person typed a specific string of text, causing a weapon or piece of armor to perform a magical action, and even causing a MOB (mobile) to do something that it wouldn't normally do.
> ...



It seems you were almost right.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

tl                   ; dr


----------



## Harley (Aug 9, 2008)

Can someone here who is a really big fan and gamer of the Diablo series please explain me how exactly the game works. Like your first time playing, raids, grouping, questing. It seems like a really interesting series and since Blizzard did make I am sure it has to be made of win I just want some opinions though.


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> Can someone here who is a really big fan and gamer of the Diablo series please explain me how exactly the game works. Like your first time playing, raids, grouping, questing. It seems like a really interesting series and since Blizzard did make I am sure it has to be made of win I just want some opinions though.


It's a point and click action RPG. You will get it as you play along. The addiction in Diablo II lies in the items that drop there.

And prepare to die a lot in your first playthrough. There's not much that needs to be said.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> Can someone here who is a really big fan and gamer of the Diablo series please explain me how exactly the game works. Like your first time playing, *raids, grouping, questing*. It seems like a really interesting series and since Blizzard did make I am sure it has to be made of win I just want some opinions though.



You didn't happen to play WoW before, did you?


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You didn't happen to play WoW before, did you?


Pretty sure he did. Can't really think of any other game to use such terms.


----------



## raxor (Aug 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Pretty sure he did. Can't really think of any other game to use such terms.



Pretty sure that's what he meant...

It wont be good for the social life when this hits the streets. We'll probably co-op the game 24/7 the first few weeks. It will be awesome and sad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to take a week off of school/work, depending on when it comes out...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah I can see myself pulling a few sickies when SC2 and D3 come out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

When this game comes out I'm using up all my time off!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2008)

When this game comes out, I'm _making _some time off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

You mean, you're quitting your job? :amazed


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, if all goes well, then by the time the game comes out, I'll be the boss or in some management position.  And everybody knows that management does what they want to do, when they want.


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, if all goes well, then by the time the game comes out, I'll be the boss or in some management position.  And everybody knows that management does what they want to do, when they want.


I don't think you got any idea about what a manager does...


----------



## Munak (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm... if possible, I'd take 2 weeks off. 

Freelancing's where it's at. Oh yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, if all goes well, then by the time the game comes out, I'll be the boss or in some management position. And everybody knows that management does what they want to do, when they want.


Oh, hell yeah! I probably will be CEO of Sprint by then, too. 


Segan said:


> I don't think you got any idea about what a manager does...


No, he does. They just sit around all day and do nothing. 


Megatonton said:


> Hmm... if possible, I'd take 2 weeks off.
> 
> Freelancing's where it's at. Oh yeah.


Freelance? What do you do? Stag films?


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, he does. They just sit around all day and do nothing.


Granted, their kind of work wouldn't be worth millions of dollars in itself, if it weren't for the market mechanism. Much like popular musicians and actors. 

But you don't become a manager by being a lazy fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Granted, their kind of work wouldn't be worth millions of dollars in itself, if it weren't for the market mechanism. Much like popular musicians and actors.
> 
> But you don't become a manager by being a lazy fuck.


Well, duh. You work your way to manager, then you become a lazy fuck!


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, duh. You work your way to manager, then you become a lazy fuck!


Then you lose the job 

Even the higher-ups aren't so stupid to pay someone for doing nothing. Manager or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

All jokes aside, I think he meant they can take time off whenever they want, in whatever quantities they desire (within reason). Which is true. My managers have frequently just decided to take 1-2 weeks off at a time; even more, in some cases.


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All jokes aside, I think he meant they can take time off whenever they want, in whatever quantities they desire (within reason). Which is true. My managers have frequently just decided to take 1-2 weeks off at a time; even more, in some cases.


Sounds plausible enough.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> But you don't become a manager by being a lazy fuck.





Segan said:


> Then you lose the job
> 
> Even the higher-ups aren't so stupid to pay someone for doing nothing. Manager or not.



From working a few years in retail I can say that actually it is the lazy f**s that become managers...they are also the biggest jackasses.  All they have to do to become retail managers is be willing to kiss a supervisor's ass, tell other people what to do, pawn off all their work on other people and learn to blame everyone else when they screw up.

In retail the lazy f**k managers get away with doing nothing, because their regional supervisors are not looking over their shoulder all day and they just get their employees to run the stores and blame their employees when things don't go well.

Anyway I am building up quite a lot of vacation time, I can see myself using some of it to play Diablo 3...or Fallout 3, or Far Cry 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

You'll need a heck of a lot of vacation time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, I do know what a manager does.  But let me clarify what I meant.  A few words to consider first: 'government job', 'union', and 'interns'.

Well, the government job and union go together, which makes it harder to get fired.  And a better name for interns would be 'slaves'.  They're there to work their ass off and try to make contacts so they can get a job later on and get the hands on experience.  Thus, managers like to throw all their work on them (talking from experience here).

But this is more than enough talk about jobs-let's talk about something fun, like D3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, when are they gonna release more information about Diablo 3? Do I really have to wait for Blizzcon?!


----------



## Athrum (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah basically 
They released some new artwork but nothing much :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

Fuck that!  I'm going to befriend a Blizzard employee; a female one, so I can seduce her with my manly wiles.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 16, 2008)

I bet you that they have all their employees working on D3 swear to secrecy.  And if they tell...well, that's someone who'll be on Blizzard's 'Do not sell to list'.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck that!  I'm going to befriend a Blizzard employee; a female one, so I can seduce her with my manly wiles.



YOU CHEATING SLUT!

I thought we had something special!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

When it comes to video games, my sexy bag of lust, I have no boundaries.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

I doubt that any female employee who knows something about the games Blizz is developing, will cheat on their beloved billion dollar company.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

You haven't seen my pecs.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You haven't seen my pecs.


You mean specs?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2008)

At least they released some wallpapers, yay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> You mean specs?


My specs are far less admirable.


Zaru said:


> At least they released some wallpapers, yay.


I actually used the new one! 

Still, I want more damn game info.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

Then what the heck does pecs mean?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Chest muscles. I have sexy, manly, beastly chest muscles. Short for pectorals.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 18, 2008)

Beastly? you mean they're furry? xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

No! They're like sculpted beast muscles carved from stone. And covered in fur.


----------



## Akainu (Aug 18, 2008)

Good God i cannot wait for this game.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No! They're like sculpted beast muscles carved from stone. And covered in fur.


What if said female employee is already happily married?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

I presume I could beat up her husband and show her what a real man is made of. Then we could play Diablo together!


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I presume I could beat up her husband and show her what a real man is made of. Then we could play Diablo together!


Lol.

No wonder you got an "irreparable" relationship


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


Didn't you describe yourself as a un-social solitary of some sort?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's me, alright. What are you suggesting? My manly pecs aren't manly enough?


----------



## raxor (Aug 18, 2008)

Just fucked Baal over on Hell! Fun was had

And we were all like:

Über baal/Diablo/Mephisto, BRACE YOURELVES!

We get the keys, put them in the cube. AND WHAT THE FUCK! You can't face them in singleplayer. That's really major bullshit. What's the damn point of leaving that, and for that matter runewords, out?

I really see no reason. Maybe to draw more peple to closed b-net? It's still bullshit.

Tried to use hero-editor and a lot of other programs, didn't get that to work and I really don't want to spend more time trying to fix it.

Damn... really pissed me off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

raxor said:


> Just fucked Baal over on Hell! Fun was had
> 
> And we were all like:
> 
> ...




That happened to me, too. I got all the keys in single player (using a character editor) only to find out it only works online. BULLSHIT!


----------



## raxor (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That happened to me, too. I got all the keys in single player (using a character editor) only to find out it only works online. BULLSHIT!



Yeah. That was a real bright decision from Blizzard. Usually I have nothing but praise for that company, but this was just lame. No reason. No damn reason.

I guess I'll get over it soon. It's just so unneccesary

Well, goodnight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, Blizzard has been doing that for a while now with their D2 patches. A lot of online-only runewords, ladder-only runewords, ladder-only uniques, etc...

Still, they should be available on single-player at least. I can understand them seperating it out for Ladder/Non-Ladder to mix it up a little.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2008)

raxor said:


> Just fucked Baal over on Hell! Fun was had
> 
> And we were all like:
> 
> ...



Actually, you should have been like:

Lillith, Izual, and Duriel, BRACE YOURSELVES.

'Cuz you need to get the organs from the keys before you go to Uber Trist.  But hey, you were close.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 19, 2008)

I had a Key of Terror drop for my Javazon in Hell a while back. Wasn't sure what to do with it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2008)

You get Key of Terror, Hate, and another one, and transmute them and a portal opens.  Go in the portal, and you fight either Durial, Lillith, or Izual.  Killing them gives you either an organ part (brain, eye, or horn).  Transmute the organ parts to open portal to Uber Trist.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 19, 2008)

Im looking forward to this. Im in the process of getting funds together for a new PC anyways, and it should be albe to handle D3 at highest settings, ect.

Hopefully it come out within the next year or so, ive already seen some screenshots in one of the pc-gamer mags.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2008)

Doubt it'll come out in a year.  At least a year after StarCraft 2 comes out, so it'll probably be more like three or four at the soonest.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 19, 2008)

I doubt they will wait THAT long to release it. Im betting it will be with in a year, 2 at the most.

Its been my experience that once its gets into a mag like pc gamer (screenshots, some info on parts of the game, ect) its less then a year away from release.

Just my opinion, though


----------



## raxor (Aug 19, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Actually, you should have been like:
> 
> Lillith, Izual, and Duriel, BRACE YOURSELVES.
> 
> 'Cuz you need to get the organs from the keys before you go to Uber Trist.  But hey, you were close.



Yeah... but killing them is just a means to get to the real ?bers. So no I wasn't close, I was right.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Wolfarus said:


> I doubt they will wait THAT long to release it. Im betting it will be with in a year, 2 at the most.
> 
> Its been my experience that once its gets into a mag like pc gamer (screenshots, some info on parts of the game, ect) its less then a year away from release.
> 
> Just my opinion, though


Gotta wonder about that. How long did it take for D2 to be released after it was shown in a gamer's magazine?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

I remember being on board the D2 beta test. I hope I can be on the D3 one, that'd be awesome! 

As for the release dates, I think D3 has been in production for longer, honestly. I don't know which they'll release first, but I doubt it's going to be too long before we have both of them.


----------



## raxor (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm guessing SC2 aroud christmas (probably wishful thinking, maybe march) and then D3 in a year or a year and a half.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope we get one or the other this year some time.


----------



## raxor (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah.

I bet SC2 will be awesome, but the game I'm really looking forward to is Diablo 3. When you start playing and see how it really plays, watch the skill tree and all the other new things


It will be glorious! 

To get the most out of the game you should probably stop waiting for the updates... but damn, that would be really hard.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 20, 2008)

raxor said:


> I'm guessing SC2 aroud christmas (probably wishful thinking, maybe march) and then D3 in a year or a year and a half.



Well we waited 4 years for D2 and 3 years for WC3 since they were confirmed so, im betting the same will happen here. SC2 in 2011 and D3 2012 or 13 cause they need the break for SC2 to sell xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Blizz normally spend yonks working on their games, they began work on Starcraft 2 shortly after they released The Frozen Throne


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 20, 2008)

Was it confirmed that they started work on SC 2 after Frozen Throne or just rumors?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure, I remember reading that not long after SC2 was announced but I forgot where


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

raxor said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I bet SC2 will be awesome, but the game I'm really looking forward to is Diablo 3. When you start playing and see how it really plays, watch the skill tree and all the other new things
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I want Diablo III more. Way more.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Aug 20, 2008)

the longer they take on it, the better it will turn out IMO


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> the longer they take on it, the better it will turn out IMO



I'd like to see people say that about Duke nukem forever


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe if 3D Realms gave the game to Blizzard then yes


----------



## Admiral Kizaru01 (Aug 21, 2008)

Man this game looks uber-beast, cannot wait for this shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder how many acts D3 will have? And how many bosses? I'm hoping for at least 6 to start, if not more.


----------



## Munak (Aug 27, 2008)

Mini-bosses, at least, should be unique-looking and hopefully should be in the twenty+.

6 Acts, 6 Main quests and 6 Side-quests... just to see if they'll notice it. 

In my mind, a little segway, I don't think the name 'Amazon' will come up on D3. Seeing as the classes can have male and female genders, I just don't see a male 'Amazon' popping up anywhere.

Which brings me to my second point: Anya body types as barbarians.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 27, 2008)

the gameplay trailer on bliz's site showed a mini boss and what looked like the first big boss (its big too!  )

personally, im hoping they bring back the necromancer in this one, as i really enjoyed playing that class. But with the witch doctor confirmed (looks lika watered down / diff version of the necro) i wont get my hopes up. I'll be suprised if they dont bring back the paladin, though.

And im REALLY hoping that they release it before the end of the year. Its supposedly been in development for the past 3 years, so they should have had plenty of time to get the majority of the bugs / issues worked out, and the gameplay fine tuned


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

Wolfarus said:


> [...]
> *And im REALLY hoping that they release it before the end of the year*.
> [...]


That's what I call wishful thinking.


----------



## Munak (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah, I'll gladly wait 2 more years just to tighten the gameplay more. We won't want the game to fail now, do we?

Besides, what I'm actually waiting for is the expansion to D3. Me thinks it'll break all expectation once D3 Original gets under way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 27, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Mini-bosses, at least, should be unique-looking and hopefully should be in the twenty+.
> 
> 6 Acts, 6 Main quests and 6 Side-quests... just to see if they'll notice it.
> 
> ...


 That might work. But, being a greedy mofo, I want MOAR!  I'm sure there will at least be some Amazon appearances, and some kind of archer class is required. 


Megatonton said:


> Nah, I'll gladly wait 2 more years just to tighten the gameplay more. We won't want the game to fail now, do we?
> 
> Besides, what I'm actually waiting for is the expansion to D3. Me thinks it'll break all expectation once D3 Original gets under way.


 I wouldn't. Fuck that. Two whole years, are you kidding me?  I want the game now.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't. Fuck that. Two whole years, are you kidding me?  I want the game now.


Well, if you're lucky, it will come in one year and eleven months.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't make fun of my plight.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't make fun of my plight.


Oh, I don't make fun of your plight at all.

I just don't take it seriously, that's all.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 27, 2008)

well, as much as id love to see d3 released in time for christmas..

The pessimist in me says i shouldnt hope for it any earlier then first or second quarter of next year 

Im just glad ill have my new pc well before then, and ill be able to run it, in its full glory


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'd like to see people say that about Duke nukem forever



yeah...

Like Yahtzee said, with the time we've been waiting, if DNF turns out to be anything less incredible than something on par with the Second Coming, then they've failed us.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2008)

The next character has been revealed:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Info and pictures with a gameplay vid on the link.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks pretty tight.  Can't wait to see what other classes will be revealed.  I'm still waiting to see what they do with the Amazon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2008)

I want the necromancer back


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe it's the lack of music, but the sound doesn't seem up to D2 standards.  (I do know game developer often use placeholder sounds, so this doesn't have to be finished by any means.)


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 11, 2008)

some of the new spells look prity awsome but i think most of what they showed was lower lvl spells cuz they better have some cooler looking spells then that for higher lvl cuz in d2 frozen orb looks way cooler then any spell they just showed us.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, it's a work in progress.  I don't think they showed everything the Barbarian and () Witchdoctor can do.

Hm...  One sound I really don't like is when picking up health globes.


----------



## Munak (Oct 11, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> The next character has been revealed:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hahaha! And we all knew what happened to the wizard in the original Diablo. 

Time magic seems awesome, as well.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah.  That slowed-time zone was pretty nifty.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 12, 2008)

Dosnt look like the necromancer will be back, at least for the initial game (here's hoping for an expansion add-in)

I understand that a new game should bring new classes, but damn.. really liked playing necro's. 

Started a barb and pal, really couldnt stay motivated with them. Got a furry druid up to 87 though..


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2008)

The Witchdoctor is basically a modified Necro so i'll bet there won't be one, not even on an expansion.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it would be funny to see a witch doctor trying to be a summonmancer.  Attacking with an army of skeletal dogs...


----------



## Munak (Oct 13, 2008)

Only if there were a 'golem-ish' monster to back him up.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, since frozen throne for WC is avail for pre-order, im really hoping that D3is going to be avail. around 1st quarter of next year. My new pc will be in place in a cple months, ill def. have the power to run it at full settings on a large monitor 

No necromancer


----------



## Athrum (Oct 13, 2008)

MMmm i also would enjoy that but i think that Starcraft will come out probably around middle 2009 so D3 would come some time after that.


----------



## Akainu (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it me, or does the Wizard's "slow time" move remind you of Trafalgar Law's "room"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

The wizard looks alright. That one beam spell thing was homoshit, like Inferno, and will be a stepping-stone spell never to be used again. 

Time spells could be interesting but probably not as good as they should be.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The wizard looks alright. That one beam spell thing was homoshit, like Inferno, and will be a stepping-stone spell never to be used again.
> 
> Time spells could be interesting but probably not as good as they should be.



You mean _disintegrate_? 

That's probably gonna be one of the Wizard's strongest moves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

It'll have a really high damage per second rating but still, somehow, suck. 

Like Inferno.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It'll have a really high damage per second rating but still, somehow, suck.
> 
> Like Inferno.



Well, One thing I'm hoping for is a more balanced skill system.

I will keep up my hopes that 90% of the spells and skills won't be useless this game round. 


Note: The reason, I believe, inferno sucked was because Fire resistance was the easiest of the four to get high on, and when people were negating 85% of your inferno damage, well, yeah it's gonna suck shit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2008)

I just noticed this, when i was going over the wizard character screen again.

Anybody see the promo movie at the end of the page? Reviews a pretty sweet looking boss..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2008)

The skills not turning into useless shit after a while would be nice. 

I also haven't gotten a chance to watch that movie at the end. Damn thing won't play at work or at home with the slow wireless they got there.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

When system specs are released, a new PC I will buy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

LOTR wishes it was Diablo.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 1, 2009)

Finally an update that isnt some crappy piece of concept art. (though its only a single item update. still better then nothing)

New beastie revealed. "Unburied"


----------



## GsG (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks pretty ugly like how it should be.  Hopefully some videos of game play with them in action will come soon.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 1, 2009)

i want this game so bad! come out now! lol


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 2, 2009)

expect not to see me for at least half a year after its been released


im curious about the skills, i hope this time everything will have its pros.

I still remember all the ladders i played.

smiter, hammerdin were just superior, everybody had one


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> i want this game so bad! come out now! lol



Still think we MIGHT see it in holiday season of this year. But most likely 1st or 2nd quarter of nxt


----------



## Athrum (Mar 2, 2009)

Nah. We'll probably only see D3 in 2011. They need a gap between SC2 and D3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2009)

Wait till Q3/Q4 2010, some new screens at E3, thats my guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2009)

Fuck Starcraft II; I'd rather have this. They can come out on the same day and I would buy them both on the same day, but I'd rather have this first.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2009)

Best Buy says that StarCraft 2 is coming out in November this year, and if that's true I think that D3 will come out at least six months later.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2009)

More like a year +


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Nah. We'll probably only see D3 in 2011. They need a gap between SC2 and D3.



I never understood this logic. From a gameplay-type pov, the fanbase's for SC and D are seperate, so bliz could release both on the same day, and it wouldnt (or at least, shouldnt) have a negative effect on either sales or how the games were received.

The people who are waiting to play SC wont buy diablo 3 if its released first, and vice versa. (this is just a general statement, i know there are plenty of peeps out there who play both)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2009)

There is no logic behind it. As you pointed out the markets are separate.

Also, the people who play both will buy both and play them both in tandem. That's how it works, bitches.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2009)

I doubt they want to market two of their biggest selling games' sequel at the same time.  They probably want to focus all of their attention on one game at a time.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 2, 2009)

^they have plenty of money to do what ever they want tho.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2009)

Just because you have the money doesn't mean you spend it all.  Besides, they're probably worried that one might outdo the other one, making the one that isn't as liked receive lower sales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2009)

There is no possibility of that happening. This is Starcraft II and Diablo III we're talking about here.

They will both sell 100,000,000 units the first day without anyone even caring if they are good or not.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, blizzcast 8 is out. They give us some new SS (showing off inventory items and a cple of new runes) and apparently a SS of the "birth" of the thousand pounder.

Some talk about the ideas and development, ect. Nothing terribly exciting (like another class or monster / location) but its something.

chapter 21


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm glad they are keeping the item color scheme and not just making this a WoW clone. Other than the unique items, that is. I guess I can see the reason for it; my nephew got really confused by the yellow/gold and didn't know what was what. But that only happens to retards.

As for the inventory shots, it looks fairly normal with a couple of new places for equipment. Not sure about the tabs and stuff, but I'm sure it'll work out.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm glad they are keeping the item color scheme and not just making this a WoW clone. Other than the unique items, that is. I guess I can see the reason for it; my nephew got really confused by the yellow/gold and didn't know what was what. But that only happens to retards.
> 
> As for the inventory shots, it looks fairly normal with a couple of new places for equipment. Not sure about the tabs and stuff, but I'm sure it'll work out.



They _are_ making it a WoW clone. Auto-stats isn't Diablo, and it sucks.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the new inventory. No more inventory tetris and they have separate tabs for small and big items, which is a nice touch of detail, instead of just everything inexplicably taking up the same space.

What do you mean, auto-stats?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah. What *do* you mean, auto-stats? 

If you can't assign your stat points, I do not want to play. 


Ok, I do, but I'll be upset.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm glad they are keeping the item color scheme and not just making this a WoW clone. Other than the unique items, that is. I guess I can see the reason for it; my nephew got really confused by the yellow/gold and didn't know what was what. But that only happens to retards.


 **


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Apparently they claim the new stats system will be made up for in the variation of abilities you can choose. I still call bullshit on that, really fuck casual Diablo fans, let them have WoW let us have Diablo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Unless there are potions that boost your stats like in Diablo 1, or some kind of really good stat-boosting craft system, I don't like that idea. How shitty. I admit that stat allocation was always rather boring, but it had its purpose and changed the way you play the game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Alternate builds is a huge part of DII for me, I enjoy mulling over the intricacies of stat allocation to a melee mage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Melee mage? 

I've tried a lot of builds, that being one, and was horrible.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2009)

That takes away so much though.  Like, making glass cannons and what not.  Lame!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Melee mage?
> 
> I've tried a lot of builds, that being one, and was horrible.


It all depends how you play with it, who else is in your party, what your function is, its not for solo play thats for sure  

Ice ring stun + melee + run + rinse repeat works well though


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Apparently they claim the new stats system will be made up for in the variation of abilities you can choose. I still call bullshit on that, really fuck casual Diablo fans, let them have WoW let us have Diablo.



Still not sure what that means. (I haven't played wow) Are you saying that if I choose skill x it'll boost stat y or whatever?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Your level 50 mage will have the same stats as my lvl 50 mage, the only difference in them will be the variation and strength of the abilities we chose. 

No more alternate builds then


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2009)

I loved my enchantress...damn, autostats blows!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Now I cant willingly ignore the defence stat in favour of HP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It all depends how you play with it, who else is in your party, what your function is, its not for solo play thats for sure
> 
> Ice ring stun + melee + run + rinse repeat works well though


I just don't like tedious stuff like that. I mean, sure you could do a lot, but you'd still get raped in various areas and it'd take hours to clear out Baal's throne room. 

I'll take my overpowered Hammerdin or Javazon any day. 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Your level 50 mage will have the same stats as my lvl 50 mage, the only difference in them will be the variation and strength of the abilities we chose.
> 
> No more alternate builds then


 I think they are putting a lot more emphasis on equipment, from what I read. The new rune system might be the determining factor on stats and character build differentiation--not just skills. 

I think it could work if the equipment truly is extremely customizable to the point where not everyone is wearing one set of equipment, runewords, etc...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

I would love for weapons to have an affinity system like in Vagrant Story - The more you use it against a class of enemy the stronger it gets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't played Vagrant Story that much (I hated that game after I paid 60 bucks for it, can't remember why), but that sounds interesting. Like, say you slay X number of demons it gets a % damage boost to demons. I have actually seen a mod for D2 that does that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

If they take away our stats, they better damn well make the rest of the underlying mechanics pretty damn intricate and customisable.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I would love for weapons to have an affinity system like in Vagrant Story - The more you use it against a class of enemy the stronger it gets.



That sounds awful.  Weapons that level up with use.  That's even worse than tech grinding, because at least when you develope a tech, it can be used with all affiliated weapons.  Basically what you're suggesting is that there's no point to using anything other than the best weapons available, because grinding on a lvl. 1 weapon is a waste of time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Affinity =/= Attack Power


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it could work given proper caps. Say you get a sorry little unique sword during the beginning of the game and you can't find anything better. At least the shitty little sword gets more powerful.

It wouldn't do anything but increase damage against a specific creature anyway, and the base stats would remain the same. You'd be shooting yourself in the foot if you *didn't* get new weapons eventually.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Affinity =/= Attack Power



So it'd gain a purely asthetic change?  No stats or damage changes at all?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Your level 50 mage will have the same stats as my lvl 50 mage, the only difference in them will be the variation and strength of the abilities we chose.
> 
> No more alternate builds then



Whaaaaaaaaat? That's bullshit. Are you guys sure it'll be like that?

If it's really like that, I hope they will somehow make up for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm fairly certain they would make up for it with the equipment customizing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't call that an equal trade off though.  I mean, there were so many builds.  Who would have suspected a sorc of being able to do tons of melee damage?  And besides, the only reason that bowzons were halfway decent in the current patch is because you were able to max out their dexterity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe they will calculate skill damage differently to compensate? I don't know. 

Since the D2 team isn't actually making D3, I can't say I have faith in them. But, I would _like_ to have faith in them. I just can't.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So it'd gain a purely asthetic change?  No stats or damage changes at all?


Imagine a weapon with 130 max attack with + 10 damage to beasts
Imagine a weapon with 140 max attack with no beast affinity

They would damage the same against a beast, but the + 140 would damage more against other enemies. 

(Assuming all other affinities, edged/piercing/blunt damage stats can be ignored)


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Imagine a weapon with 130 max attack with + 10 damage to beasts
> Imagine a weapon with 140 max attack with no beast affinity
> 
> They would damage the same against a beast, but the + 140 would damage more against other enemies.
> ...



You still want to train a weapon to be better against something, and my point is there isn't any point to training a weapon unless it's already the most powerful weapon in the game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

You WOULDN'T want to do this with an ultimate weapon as one affinity increase decreases another. 

There would be a toggle for a weapon to be reset/not gain affinity.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe they will calculate skill damage differently to compensate? I don't know.
> 
> Since the D2 team isn't actually making D3, I can't say I have faith in them. But, I would _like_ to have faith in them. I just can't.



I don't have faith in them. Blizzard is kinda screwed for me. I hate Activision anyways.

Ah well. Thank God we still have Square.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 1, 2009)

Square?  Is that a joke?


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2009)

Blizzard hasn't failed to make kickass games for quite a long time. No reason to expect anything different now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Melee mage?
> 
> I've tried a lot of builds, that being one, and was horrible.



A sorceress with proper build and items has not only extreme amounts of survivability but also sky-high damage. Though there were a few very specific build types, none the less they were still there. I've seen builds consisting on a Sorc using the 'Beast' runeword to so it can shapeshift into a bear form while another gets the runeword that gives Zeal. This is all on top of their insane damage bonus from Enchant and it's synergies, tbh it doesn't sound terrible once you've had a look at the items and skill allocation 



forgotten_hero said:


> I wouldn't call that an equal trade off though.  I mean, there were so many builds.  Who would have suspected a sorc of being able to do tons of melee damage?  And besides, the only reason that *bowzons were halfway decent in the current patch is because you were able to max out their dexterity.*



wtf would a bowazon want to max it's dexterity? All that does is give a negligible increase to armour and attack rating


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Segan said:


> Blizzard hasn't failed to make kickass games for quite a long time. No reason to expect anything different now.


 Except World of Warcraft, right? 

The reason is because the people who made the kickass Diablo games are all gone.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> A sorceress with proper build and items has not only extreme amounts of survivability but also sky-high damage. Though there were a few very specific build types, none the less they were still there. I've seen builds consisting on a Sorc using the 'Beast' runeword to so it can shapeshift into a bear form while another gets the runeword that gives Zeal. This is all on top of their insane damage bonus from Enchant and it's synergies, tbh it doesn't sound terrible once you've had a look at the items and skill allocation
> 
> 
> 
> wtf would a bowazon want to max it's dexterity? All that does is give a negligible increase to armour and attack rating


 I admit I didn't have access to the high-end runewords and such. That's what I always disliked about Battlenet. Everyone has them, but very rarely on their own merit.


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh please, if you don't like WoW, fine. But as far as I can tell, Wow is quite a good game for what it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Quiet, you.  

I just have a very bad taste in my mouth from when I played that game. It was boring and horrible. Just like all MMORPGs I have ever tried. I want to like one, really I do (I like mindless grinding, but not if it's that fucking boring), but they have yet to be enjoyable to me.


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2009)

Duh, I don't play it, so I don't care.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

You son of a!


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no intention of paying for multiplayer. I pay once for the game and that's it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm with you on that one. Which is why I really dislike the MMORPG model so much. I was speaking more to the free ones (in fact, when I tried WoW it was on a friend's--also known as a sucker's--computer).


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 1, 2009)

Segan said:


> Oh please, if you don't like WoW, fine. But as far as I can tell, Wow is quite a good game for what it is.


PSO has WoW beat by factors of infinity.


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> PSO has WoW beat by factors of infinity.


Good for you


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2009)

New class revealed ;3


Lovin' the radial dialogue tree.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 1, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> New class revealed ;3
> 
> 
> Lovin' the radial dialogue tree.



God damn it! You beat me to it by a matter of seconds! 

So its supposed to be a cross between a sorc and a... librarian? 

Wonder if it'll have an attack spell called "death of a 1001 paper cuts"

Shush looks neat, though. "i fucking told you to be QUIET!" LOL



Though im wondering if its a april fool's joke...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Better than Pandarin? I think so.


----------



## Kokaku (Apr 1, 2009)

Pilot, when its released lets play together again


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Though im wondering if its a april fool's joke...


 Uh... Pro tip:  it is a joke.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2009)

I love April Fool's.  

Though Pandaerians have turned out to be pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if this will be a secret character in some kind of modding kit? That'd be nice.

Actually, I hope D3 comes with some really easy map-editor/modding tools.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 1, 2009)

New class 

Why does it have to be April fool's  I wanna shush at monsters to blow them up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it would've been better to introduce a Hell Bovine class.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2009)

Chances are he'll make it as a Next Generation Dota character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

When this comes out, it will rpg of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Game of year, even.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Game of year, even.



Yes, instant game of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually, I think all of Blizzard's games have won Game of the Year.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A sorceress with proper build and items has not only extreme amounts of survivability but also sky-high damage. Though there were a few very specific build types, none the less they were still there. I've seen builds consisting on a Sorc using the 'Beast' runeword to so it can shapeshift into a bear form while another gets the runeword that gives Zeal. This is all on top of their insane damage bonus from Enchant and it's synergies, tbh it doesn't sound terrible once you've had a look at the items and skill allocation



Yeah, Passion gave Zeal.  And then I had a Rouge mercenary with Faith bow, which had a level 15 Fantacism.  Put just enough into strength to wear the weapons, 100 into vitality, and the rest into mana because I used Energy Shield so I lost mana instead of health.  With two SoJ's, that was a very good build.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> wtf would a bowazon want to max it's dexterity? All that does is give a negligible increase to armour and attack rating



Because for bowzons dex actually increases your attack.  Try adding to strength, it won't increase your damage.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy shit some people here need more internet if they didn't recognize that as a April Fools joke 



> Because for bowzons dex actually increases your attack. Try adding to strength, it won't increase your damage.



Oh my bad then, I always thought it was str for all weapons


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 2, 2009)

That's just for melee, not ranged.  Not sure how jav's would work though.  But honestly, for the amount of points that you have to put into strength, I would rather just put it into vitality.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

Dex also increases damage on thrown Javelins for Amazons, I believe. STR and DEX in that case, actually.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually Librarian sounds like a awesome class concept

Maybe it's because i have been reading discworld


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

He would be fun to play, for sure, but talk about a glass cannon! He got killed in every clip he was in by getting tagged once, and he even died at the end of his own spell for no reason. *FOR NO REASON!*


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

I have yet to play Diablo 1 and 2 *runs*


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Actually Librarian sounds like a awesome class concept
> 
> Maybe it's because i have been reading discworld



Monkey.  Yeah, I went there.  Bring it.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He would be fun to play, for sure, but talk about a glass cannon! He got killed in every clip he was in by getting tagged once, and he even died at the end of his own spell for no reason. *FOR NO REASON!*



Actually, it looked as though one of the falling beams fell on him.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 3, 2009)

when will d3 be out ?>


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2009)

Sometime this century.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Actually, it looked as though one of the falling beams fell on him.


 Oh, maybe. I just thought he exploded for no reason, adding to the comic effect.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2009)

Rewatched all the gametrailers at work today! hupe level rising again :fly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Just better hope you can keep your "hupe" level up for 10 years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2009)

My hupe level will only increase


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine will, too. This is the most anticipated game for me of all time. Even more anticipated than a Tactics Ogre sequel.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He would be fun to play, for sure, but talk about a glass cannon! He got killed in every clip he was in by getting tagged once, and he even died at the end of his own spell for no reason. *FOR NO REASON!*


Actually i kinda was talking about some sort of badass battle-librarian instead of this guy.
And he would be horrible to play as because he mooovvvveeeessss sssssooooo sssssslllllllooooooowwwwwwwwww.




Wesley said:


> Monkey.  Yeah, I went there.  Bring it.


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

He's like Decard Cain but can actually kill shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's like Decard Cain but can actually kill shit.



He died in every ability video.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2009)

you know i Wish Blizzard wouldnt announce their games until like a week before release dates...instead of years before...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you know i Wish Blizzard wouldnt announce their games until like a week before release dates...instead of years before...



So you want to find out about DIII in three years time?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 3, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> when will d3 be out ?>



After SC 2 comes out.


----------



## Severnaruto (Apr 4, 2009)

My cousin, who has a friend's sister working as a janitor in the restaurant that the wife of a Blizzard employee eats at frequently, tells me that it'll be out March 2010.


----------



## Munak (Apr 4, 2009)

You know, before anything should be said:

Wirt's fourth leg should fuckin make an appearance. Or else.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2009)

What happened to his third leg?


----------



## Munak (Apr 4, 2009)

Didn't it appear on WOW or something? 

If Hellgate had one, though, shit doesn't count.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 4, 2009)

Im going to say 2 things here.

1. Who says there's only going to be 5 classes to start with? There could be 6 or 7. (highly unlikely, since it would provide less content for the expansions, but hey its worth saying)

2. Unless the last 1 of the last 2 classes to be revealed is a druid, i think ill be playing a barb first. Easiest one to do, really. Just walk up and thwack stuff. I really dont like the fact that they are making the witch doctor out to be "necromancer lite". (but ill prob make one after i get experience with the 
D3 world as a barb)


I still think its SLIGHTLY possible that we'll see D3 for xmas of this year. But im realisticly putting my expectation on late 1st or early-mid quarter of nxt year.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 4, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Im going to say 2 things here.
> 
> 1. Who says there's only going to be 5 classes to start with? There could be 6 or 7. (highly unlikely, since it would provide less content for the expansions, but hey its worth saying)


Blizz said it.


----------



## Chainwave (Apr 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A sorceress with proper build and items has not only extreme amounts of survivability but also sky-high damage. Though there were a few very specific build types, none the less they were still there. I've seen builds consisting on a Sorc using the 'Beast' runeword to so it can shapeshift into a bear form while another gets the runeword that gives Zeal. This is all on top of their insane damage bonus from Enchant and it's synergies, tbh it doesn't sound terrible once you've had a look at the items and skill allocation
> 
> 
> 
> wtf would a bowazon want to max it's dexterity? All that does is give a negligible increase to armour and attack rating



A sorc build like that isn't going to work. Beast is useless on a non-assassin character, and Sorcs lack attack rating for dealing heavy damage. Fire immunes take a piss on her, and hp is going to lack unless she's level99 and full of vitas.

bowazons dont max dex, jabazons do they use charms for str bonuses, run up to you and jab you something fierce.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Blizz said it.


They also claim that StarCraft II will be out sometime this year, take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> They also claim that StarCraft II will be out sometime this year, take it with a pinch of salt.



Everyone knows Blizzard cannot be trusted when it comes to release dates. That doesn't mean you should take anything else they say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Felix (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm seriously sad the Archivist is not a real class
I also want the Terratron for SC2


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Everyone knows Blizzard cannot be trusted when it comes to release dates. That doesn't mean you should take anything else they say with a pinch of salt.


My point being, I highly doubt they wont add/remove more stuff in the 1 - 2 years they have left of deving it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2009)

Chainwave said:


> A sorc build like that isn't going to work. Beast is useless on a non-assassin character, and Sorcs lack attack rating for dealing heavy damage. Fire immunes take a piss on her, and hp is going to lack unless she's level99 and full of vitas.



Most Enchantresses are PvP, not PvM.  And besides, they usually use Passion, not Beast.  And if you do come across a fire immune, how many people actually do PvM by themselves?  Unless they're doing a MF run, but I don't know anyone who uses an Enchantress as a MF character.  And hp is low, which is why you use Energy Shield, put tons of points into energy and wear SoJ's.




Chainwave said:


> bowazons dont max dex, jabazons do they use charms for str bonuses, run up to you and jab you something fierce.



Actually, Bowzons _do_ max out dexterity-that's why they're called 'Glass Cannons' (because they do lots of damage but can't take hits).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> I'm seriously sad the Archivist is not a real class
> I also want the Terratron for SC2


 Don't worry, when the mods for the game start coming out I can guarantee you that 90% of the first ones will have the inclusion of him as a playable class.


----------



## Munak (Apr 7, 2009)

I assume he (Archivist) takes more damage from environment attacks? 

We haven't had much news from the merc side of things, did we?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

He takes fatal damage to any attacks.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 23, 2009)

Another update, finally.

Creature : The fallen ones

You all knew it was coming


Hopefully we see something more substantial soon, like a few new locations, or maybe even the 4th class.


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Guess you can always count on freaky looking monsters showing up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

It wouldn't be Diablo if there weren't any freaky monsters.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 28, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Another update, finally.
> 
> Creature : The fallen ones
> 
> ...



Awesome.  Sounds like the Fallen are going to be a Hell of a lot harder to deal with this time around, depending upon how they are grouped up. :S


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2009)

Heh, the Overlord Fallen One are exactly the same as the Overlords in LoD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2009)

Man, I wanna play this dumb game already.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 28, 2009)

So they basically mixed the fallen () with the 5th acts' overlords, and suicide spawns? Pretty cool. The new overseer looks awesome.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Oh Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 

Do want.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2009)

When this gets released, which are you going to play first (single player or multi player) and out of the 3 known classes, which are you going with first?

Im leaning towards jumping right into MP first, and prob with the barbarian. Easy to get used to the game / world with (just walk up and hit stuff). I'll prob do witch doctor once ive got some d3 experience under my belt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

I almost always pick the barbarian first since he's normally the easiest to use, most forgiving, and can get you some decent items for your weaker more item-dependent classes.

I'll probably pick the summoner guy first though. They are even better than the barbarian for those reasons since the summons do most of the work (until late game, then you better get some better equipment). That is if D2 is any indicator.



Oh, and MP all the way.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2009)

That may be true, but unless you have prior experience with the world, picking a summoner as your FIRST character usually isnt a good idea. Simply because you have no clue what to expect out of the monsters, quests, ect.

Thats why im prob going barb (unless 1 of the 2 remaining classes really gets me excited to play). A pure-tank based character is always easier to play while you get used to the world and its denizens.

Besides, the WD dosnt seem as summons-based as the necro, so you wont have near as much minions to hide behind for survival. At least with the necro, you had basic melee-skellies from the get go.


----------



## Grrblt (May 29, 2009)

I have two diablo nerd friends so I'll be playing it multiplayer most likely. Not a super fan of any of the classes so far but we'll be sure to think out a group that _sounds_ powerful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> That may be true, but unless you have prior experience with the world, picking a summoner as your FIRST character usually isnt a good idea. Simply because you have no clue what to expect out of the monsters, quests, ect.
> 
> Thats why im prob going barb (unless 1 of the 2 remaining classes really gets me excited to play). A pure-tank based character is always easier to play while you get used to the world and its denizens.
> 
> Besides, the WD dosnt seem as summons-based as the necro, so you wont have near as much minions to hide behind for survival. At least with the necro, you had basic melee-skellies from the get go.


 I'm experienced with Diablo.  I'm not too concerned with this one being too drastically different. 

Besides, it might be fun to have a little challenge if it doesn't turn out the way I want it to. But from the demo videos he seemed pretty beastly.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2009)

Well, for those of us who get the game first (im all over the preorder, yo) we could make a game(s) with NF somewhere in the title. So we could form little groups and go at it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

D3 NF clan? I'd be on that.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2009)

No, not a clan 

Just making your games with NF somewhere in the room name (for example, i usually make "wolfden" as my D2 game name, when i play d2. So it could be NFwolfden)

Just a way for NF'ers to play together when the game comes out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

So a NF clan, eh?

I'm down.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Count me in. :FAPFAPFAP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

Yeah! We can try to take shifts and get the first level 99 character, too!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Had another Diablo III dream the other day. This time my computer wouldn't run it and I needed to upgrade my video card and sound card. It kept restarting itself whenever I went to farm bosses. 

The good news is that the graphics were pretty awesome and my brother was naked.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Had another Diablo III dream the other day. This time my computer wouldn't run it and I needed to upgrade my video card and sound card. It kept restarting itself whenever I went to farm bosses.
> 
> The good news is that the graphics were pretty awesome *and my brother was naked.*



Uhhh.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

What? He's pretty hot, in a non-homosexual, non-incestual kind of way I mean. Pretty damn smokin'.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Uhhh.......



**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I think with the increased frequency of my dreams of the game it should be coming out soon. That's the true hero of my dream, really. Let's forget my brother nude for now (although...) and focus on the bright future ahead that is playing DIII for 5 months without sleep.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

When is blizzcon supposed to take place, somewhere in august right?
Then we'll get tons of info


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I think so, but I'm half-expecting Blizzard to release one more monster, couple pages of art, and maybe a new character bio. They will market it up the week ahead as a "HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT".


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, last year we got the wizard among tons of other things plus it's fucking blizzcon, releasing information will only do them good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I still assume it will focus on SC2 and WoW--moreso WoW and the WoW movie. They might mention Diablo 3 in passing, on accident.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't you think you are a bit negative?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not saying my faith in Blizzard is gone, but I am saying that my faith in Blizzard as it pertains to Diablo III is non-existent. 

Bunch of monsters. I wouldn't be surprised if they cancelled Diablo III, turned SC2 into an MMORPG, and then announced a Diablo III FPS called Diablo: Demon. Then cancelled that 5 years later, too.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

FUCK YEEEES


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 21, 2009)

He looks pretty cool but I've never liked monk figures in settings like these. When one guy brings a hundred lightning bolts or a full plate armor and a two meter sword, you don't bring a stick and karate. You gonna die if you do.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> He looks pretty cool but I've never liked monk figures in settings like these. When one guy brings a hundred lightning bolts or a full plate armor and a two meter sword, you don't bring a stick and karate. You gonna die if you do.


The assassin had only claws and boots, mind you. And it worked fine.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 21, 2009)

The assassin was lame as hell. QED.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> He looks pretty cool but I've never liked monk figures in settings like these. When one guy brings a hundred lightning bolts or a full plate armor and a two meter sword, you don't bring a stick and karate. You gonna die if you do.



Explosive ki isn't as good as lighting?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

> He looks pretty cool but I've never liked monk figures in settings like these. When one guy brings a hundred lightning bolts or a full plate armor and a two meter sword, you don't bring a stick and karate. You gonna die if you do.


That would probably hold true if the monk could'nt turn the screen into a bloody crater


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Explosive ki isn't as good as lighting?



Sure, why not. Whatever the game developers say goes. But radioactive farts could also be as good as lightning, and I assume you wouldn't want a farting guy running around. It would seem kind of lame to have magicians, huge warriors and farting guys together, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuckin' hell. I found the character I'm playing first.

Fuck barbarian.

Fuck sorcerer.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you comparing punching demons so hard that they explode to farting radiation?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Grrblt just 

The Monk looks great. It's a throw-back to Hellfire.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuckin' hell. I found the character I'm playing first.
> 
> Fuck barbarian.
> 
> Fuck sorcerer.



"blizzcon will show nothing about diablo hurr"


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 21, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Are you comparing punching demons so hard that they explode to farting radiation?



Yes. Are you implying a stick would have done a better job at Hiroshima?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> "blizzcon will show nothing about diablo hurr"




It was a good bet. I stand behind it. 



Grrblt said:


> Yes. Are you implying a stick would have done a better job at Hiroshima?


 A magically enchanted stick that does 250% extra damage to Japanese and causes corpses to explode dealing 300% HP to 100km, yes.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

If that stick could create fifty kiloton explosions when hitting things then yes


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 21, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> If that stick could create fifty kiloton explosions when hitting things then yes



So no. Because the stick can't do that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a magic stick though. So it can.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

cool irrelevant argument then bro, because the monk creates just as much devastation with H2H combat as any other class does with their skillsets


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

A monk eh? i know what class im making first now


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 21, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> cool irrelevant argument then bro, because the monk creates just as much devastation with H2H combat as any other class does with their skillsets



I realize that. I'm just saying I don't think it fits the theme.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe because you think of it as "pff, just shitty hand to hand combat" when it's actually "oh god did he just do that with his fists"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

It fits the theme perfectly, actually.

All the world's fighters gather up to save the day. We have a medieval Barbarian, a witch doctor, and a sorcerer--all easily fitting into the same period as a Shaolin Monk or something similar. Monks are one of the east's greatest and revered fighters. Why doesn't that make sense? What would you rather it be? A samurai?


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I realize that. I'm just saying I don't think it fits the theme.


The monk is like the oldest fucking generic template to any imaginable RPG, and you are trying to tell us, it doesn't fit the theme?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2009)

Spanish gothic?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Badass demon-killing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2009)

Shit, looks tight.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 22, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Maybe because you think of it as "pff, just shitty hand to hand combat" when it's actually "oh god did he just do that with his fists"



No, it's actually "pff, just shitty hand to hand combat".



Segan said:


> The monk is like the oldest fucking generic template to any imaginable RPG, and you are trying to tell us, it doesn't fit the theme?


It didn't fit the other rpgs either.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> No, it's actually "pff, just shitty hand to hand combat".
> 
> 
> It didn't fit the other rpgs either.


Suit yourself. I like the monk anyway.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 22, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> No, it's actually "pff, just shitty hand to hand combat".



not really

I think he's getting katars and claws and stuff too by the way


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are not a monk's weapons...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 22, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> When this gets released, which are you going to play first (single player or multi player) and out of the 3 known classes, which are you going with first?
> 
> Im leaning towards jumping right into MP first, and prob with the barbarian. Easy to get used to the game / world with (just walk up and hit stuff). I'll prob do witch doctor once ive got some d3 experience under my belt.



I've always picked the sorceress/wizard/etc first. :S

My mother always plays a melee style character and my father usually plays a cleric/paladin or an amazon type.

I think I'll take a peek at all their skills before I decide which class I'll start with.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 22, 2009)

What's a monk doing in Diablo?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 22, 2009)

Battling evil?


----------



## Deimos (Aug 22, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Battling evil?



Oh yeah. Will there be a Accountant class too?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope

You act like a holy warrior in a game called Diablo is a huge surprise


----------



## Munak (Aug 22, 2009)

I kind of seeing the monk as a half-way point between the Paladin, and the Assassin. 

If my knowledge of any monk class in an RPG is to be trusted, I think he'll have powerful one-hit attacks with a long cooldown. Cool as heck, but I'll probably stick to the Barbarian.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 22, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Nope
> 
> You act like a holy warrior in a game called Diablo is a huge surprise



That's why they had it in both Diablo and Diablo 2?

And please keep Hellfire out of this.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 22, 2009)

Deimos said:


> That's why they had it in both Diablo and Diablo 2?
> 
> And please keep Hellfire out of this.



You've heard of the Paladin, right?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 22, 2009)

Were you saying "What's a Necromancer/Paladin/Druid/Assassin/Amazon doing in Diablo" back in the days of D2?


----------



## Deimos (Aug 22, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> You've heard of the Paladin, right?



Yeah. He used kung fu and a stick to annihilate monsters. He could kill Baal with one punch.



Quelsatron said:


> Were you saying "What's a Necromancer/Paladin/Druid/Assassin/Amazon doing in Diablo" back in the days of D2?



I still don't know what the assassin is doing in LoD, yes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no idea who the hell I'll make first.

I like the new classes, but at the same time I miss my Paladin/Amazon/Assassin. Now it seems the classes are more mixed and do variety of things...meh.

There's 1 more class to be revealed, right?


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2009)

Deimos said:


> I still don't know what the assassin is doing in LoD, yes.


Why, assassinate Baal, of course. Including the whole entourage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2009)

that Monk looks like a killing machine.


And a monk is out of place in a world of Heavens, Hells and cathedrals and monasteries?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> that Monk looks like a killing machine.
> 
> 
> And a monk is out of place in a world of Heavens, Hells and cathedrals and monasteries?



No asians allowed!


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> that Monk looks like a killing machine.
> 
> 
> And a monk is out of place in a world of Heavens, Hells and cathedrals and monasteries?



Kung fu monks are. I wouldn't mind a monk that used some sort of prayer magic. I realize that this one does that too, but I mean like, _primarily_.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2009)

Bah, monks have to be able to defend themselves.  I think the reason that Paladins came to be in D2 was because the monks kept on getting killed, so they needed some protection.  Guess these monks decided to stop being dependent on other people.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 22, 2009)

I really liked monks  Those strikes were pure awesomeness. Thats all I can say.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm definitely going to make a female Monk, she better be sexy looking. pek


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Kung fu monks are. I wouldn't mind a monk that used some sort of prayer magic. I realize that this one does that too, but I mean like, _primarily_.





Wesley said:


> No asians allowed!


Actually, Blizzard has cleverly injected a small "Asian themed" island off the coast of the northern continent 
*Spoiler*: __ 







frankly, i thought it was because they wanted to implement a sword saint type of class though...


forgotten_hero said:


> Bah, monks have to be able to defend themselves.  I think the reason that Paladins came to be in D2 was because the monks kept on getting killed, so they needed some protection.  Guess these monks decided to stop being dependent on other people.


I believe that is the correct lore for the Paladin class...Monks who became warriors to protect pilgrims i think.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 22, 2009)

wow, i never played diablo, but this looks exciting


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2009)

wiplok said:


> wow,* i never played diablo*, but this looks exciting



get your 13 year old ass outta here


----------



## wiplok (Aug 22, 2009)

lol, im 21 actually 
i never played diablo, but i did see a friend play a couple of times


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Actually, Blizzard has cleverly injected a small "Asian themed" island off the coast of the northern continent
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Do you think they'll have a Samurai class or something?!


----------



## Munak (Aug 22, 2009)

And here I thought the wizard WAS an Asian. (Or at least looked like it.) 

So, now that four have been revealed, the last class would probably be another ranged character. We have Amazons and Rogues... what's next?

I still can't see a rifle-wielding character, since even Larzuk seemed 'crazy' to the denizens of Harrogath for even wanting to build a cannon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Do you think they'll have a Samurai class or something?!


yes, but only if they want to make a bAZILLION dollars from all the katana fanwankers on the webz!

in which case they will probably wait for the expansion just to fuck with our wallets 



Megatonton said:


> And here I thought the wizard WAS an Asian. (Or at least looked like it.)
> 
> So, now that four have been revealed, the last class would probably be another ranged character. We have Amazons and Rogues... what's next?
> 
> I still can't see a rifle-wielding character, since even Larzuk seemed 'crazy' to the denizens of Harrogath for even wanting to build a cannon.



its been 20 years since Diablo 2...who knows, maybe a tech revolution has occured.

I wouldn't mind a gunner class.

and again, Asian themed island = potential for gunpowder


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2009)

Larzuk already had gunpowder, and those exploding potions seem like an early model of grenades.  Personally, I hope they keep the guns out of the Diablo universe.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 24, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> And here I thought the wizard WAS an Asian. (Or at least looked like it.)



I noticed that, too. :S

Maybe that's where the wizard is from?



> So, now that four have been revealed, the last class would probably be another ranged character. We have Amazons and Rogues... what's next?





I'm guessing that the monk is taking the place of the paladin, but...

Perhaps a ranger/hunter?  I know it won't happen, but I wouldn't mind seeing a bard-like PC.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yes, but only if they want to make a bAZILLION dollars from all the katana fanwankers on the webz!
> 
> in which case they will probably wait for the expansion just to fuck with our wallets



Didn't think of that.  You're right.



> its been 20 years since Diablo 2...who knows, maybe a tech revolution has occured.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a gunner class.
> 
> and again, Asian themed island = potential for gunpowder



I wouldn't either.



Then again, what if they made one of those 'panther people' playable?  They were mentioned in the bestiary for the goat creatures, so I suppose it's possible, and a lot of RPG games like to have non-human PCs.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know if I said this in here yet but did anyone watch the Blizzcon feed and think that the developers in charge of D3 still don't know what the hell they are doing. So far we got a new class with a bad cinematic and redone spells from last year. And a game that looks like gauntlet legends.


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I don't know if I said this in here yet but did anyone watch the Blizzcon feed and think that the developers in charge of D3 still don't know what the hell they are doing. So far we got a new class with a bad cinematic and redone spells from last year. And a game that looks like gauntlet legends.


Of course they don't know what they are doing. They are developing only for fun, anyway.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I'm definitely going to make a female Monk, she better be sexy looking. pek



She'll probably have a beard too.

And lol what's with that monk cinematic.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 24, 2009)

I heard the monk cinematic uses ingame engine, obviously very zoomed in. Otherwise I'd assume they whipped it up in the last week.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Of course it's the ingame engine.

The fight still looks weird and not blizzard-like at all. It's like they played too much indigo prophecies.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I heard the monk cinematic uses ingame engine, obviously very zoomed in. Otherwise I'd assume they whipped it up in the last week.



It looks like a WoW machinma. No srsly. It does. Kinda like Wrath gate but a little worse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> She'll probably have a beard too.
> 
> And lol what's with that monk cinematic.



Oh, thanks for killing the dream of a sexy Monk Zaru. 

The Monk cinematic was so ghetto/funny.

As long as they get things right and make this game a masterpiece they might as well take their sweet ass time doing whatever.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

That cinematic looked worse than the Arthas/Illidan fight.  Still, the idea of walking into a city infested by cultists and clearing it out has it's own appeal.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 26, 2009)

"You are already dead" anyone? :ho

Does anyone have a link to that cutscene? It's supposed awfulness has gotten me curious .


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually, I suspect some people are just being picky-petty.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> Actually, I suspect some people are just being picky-petty.



Cinematics created from game engines do tend to suck and this one was no exception.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Cinematics created from game engines do tend to suck and this one was no exception.


As I said, some people tend to be picky.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, unless the 5th class is something similar to the druid or necro (and i dont really count the wd as a necro, so  ) i think ill start as a monk. Already played a barb in d2, so it will be something diff to learn the new game with.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 27, 2009)

i cant wait, i hope the assassins got longer hair so they would look sexier


----------



## Munak (Sep 1, 2009)

dummy plug said:


> i cant wait, i hope the assassins got longer hair so they would look sexier



Pit hair? 

Besides, who can say if there will be an assassin, anyways? Although, female versions of monks might be pek.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

If you're expecting any character that doesn't have a bow, you're delusional.

Here's hoping they don't try to add guns into the game.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you're expecting any character that doesn't have a bow, you're delusional.
> 
> Here's hoping they don't try to add guns into the game.



Master Chief for 5th class!


----------



## Frieza (Sep 5, 2009)

The 5th class is a unicorn I heard or maybe they might save that for the expansion


----------



## Deimos (Feb 28, 2010)

What gears do you guys usually give your hammerdin? I'm aiming at something like:

*Weapon:* HotO
*Shield:* Exile
*Armor:* ethereal Guardian with Zod (upgraded)
*Gauntlets:* Magefist (upgraded)
*Belt:* Arachnid
*Boots:* ethereal Trek
*Helm:* rare 2/20/20 with Gul and Lo
*Amulet:* crafted 2/20
*Rings:* Raven/SoJ/rare with FCR

With some charms, I could be looking at:

*13k hammers
40k defense
1.5k HP (varies)
95% resistances
60% FBR (useless?)
130% FCR
20% FHR (possibly more)
20% FRW (possibly more)*

Alternatively, some FCR could be sacrificed for more FHR and some damage reduction. I don't really care about Enigma since I enjoy running around with Vigor. I'm not sure I need to care about CtA either. I'll most likely only be switching between Concentration, Cleansing, Redemption and Vigor as far as skills are concerned. Holy Freeze mercenary will have Insight, Fortitude and Andariel's with Cham.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2010)

Deimos said:


> What gears do you guys usually give your hammerdin? I'm aiming at something like:
> 
> *Weapon:* HotO
> *Shield:* Exile
> ...


You know, I always found it somewhat disturbing, that apparently so many players possessed so many high-level runes and runewords at once.

Other than that, you're already killing everything and anything with that setup. What more do you want?
For ideal equipment you should probably take a look in the Blizzard forums.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2010)

Deimos said:


> What gears do you guys usually give your hammerdin? I'm aiming at something like:
> 
> *Weapon:* HotO
> *Shield:* Exile
> ...



I gave my account to my cousin, but my hammerdin was doing 18k.  The items might be outdated, last time I played was about two-three years ago.

Weapon:  HoTo
Shield:  HoZ
Armor:  Archon Plate Enigma
Gauntlets:  Forgot...Might have been Magefist
Belt:  Arachnid
Boots:  Eth Sandstorm
Helm:  Shako
Amulet:  Mara's
Rings:  2 x SoJ

Then I had a Ptorch, and a eight or nine Grand Charms with plus 1 to Pally Combat skills, and an Anni.

I think it took me about two years to get all the items for this character.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2010)

Eth Guardian with Zod?

What are you stupid or something?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahaha, just noticed that...you know that Eth Guardian repairs itself, right? 

If I remember correctly, there's a Cube formula you can use to get rid of whatever you have in the socket.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hahaha, just noticed that...you know that Eth Guardian repairs itself, right?



No I don't. Why would it?


----------



## Segan (Mar 1, 2010)

Deimos said:


> No I don't. Why would it?


That's what it says on the screen if you scroll over the armor.

And a Zod which makes an armor indestructible is completely wasted on an item that has self-repair.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 1, 2010)

Segan said:


> That's what it says on the screen if you scroll over the armor.



Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

I came in here all half-excited thinking maybe there was some D3 news.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

^Did your avatar just get twice as depressing as it was a day or two ago?  Does it somehow update itself dynamically base on how you are feeling at the moment?

D3 news pick up speed after StarCraft II is released and the hype dies down a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> ^Did your avatar just get twice as depressing as it was a day or two ago? Does it somehow update itself dynamically base on how you are feeling at the moment?
> 
> D3 news pick up speed after StarCraft II is released and the hype dies down a bit.


 I guess that's a matter of perception. My beard got a bit fuller and it's a slightly different angle. I guess I have been having an increased amount of dark thoughts lately.... 

You know, I think they should go full-hog on both games. I mean, not everyone that like Diablo likes Starcraft (though I assume the margin is razor-thin).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

You guys must be thinking of Skulders because Guardian Angel doesn't repair itself. Deimos is an idiot for zodding it because the extra defense he gets is no where near making up for the fact you wasted a potential BotD

Seriously. Use Enigma or something or even CoH if you're so scared for your resistences, both beat the pants of any Guardian.

 Sheesh, this makes me cry


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 1, 2010)

So, has there been any remotely interesting piece of information since the monk?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You guys must be thinking of Skulders because Guardian Angel doesn't repair itself. Deimos is an idiot for zodding it because the extra defense he gets is no where near making up for the fact you wasted a potential BotD
> 
> Seriously. Use Enigma or something or even CoH if you're so scared for your resistences, both beat the pants of any Guardian.
> 
> Sheesh, this makes me cry


If the Zod rune was as rare as it was meant to be it'd be a shame. A damn shame. But, with duping and online shopping and shit, you can get a 12 pack for like 3 bucks. 


Quelsatron said:


> So, has there been any remotely interesting piece of information since the monk?


I don't think so. That's the last thing I remember hearing about, anyway. There was a lot of new gameplay footage though.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 1, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You guys must be thinking of Skulders because Guardian Angel doesn't repair itself. Deimos is an idiot for zodding it because the extra defense he gets is no where near making up for the fact you wasted a potential BotD
> 
> Seriously. Use Enigma or something or even CoH if you're so scared for your resistences, both beat the pants of any Guardian.
> 
> Sheesh, this makes me cry



So if price doesn't matter to me, I'm an idiot?

I've explained why I don't want to use Enigma by the way, and CoH is better than Guardian with the setup I posted? Haha, okay.

Honestly, I was fine with just ignoring your post. You didn't hesitate to call me stupid twice though, while you failed to provide any improvement to my setup. The only one looking like an idiot here is you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

You're an idiot for supporting duped runes then, that means your trash and even worse than an idiot

Even if you didn't want Enigma because you like moving around slower, it still gives more skills, more STR (means you put more into VIT) and more MF. 

Exile on a Hammerdin? lolwut. Are you THAT scared of dying you need the Defiance and +max resist?

Boy, lrn2play then talk to me


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, kids.  You are going to argue like that over Diablo 2 in 2010??  Chill out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, chillax bros. 

I never supported dupes myself, I was just sayin'. People that pay for an imaginary item can do what they want though. By all means.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2010)

LOOKING FOR BAAL?

Playing through Diablo II again. Hoping for/fearing the return of everyone's favorite nightmare in the next iteration.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

It'd be nice if Diablo 3 was good. I'm not so sure anymore though. They'll probably find ways to fuck it up.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh come on, it's Blizzard. Even if you have to sell your kin to slavery to afford it, it'll be a good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know, Warcraft III was disappointing for me, Starcraft II is disappointing (at least right now with the shitty custom map system), and everyone that made Diablo I & II good aren't even with the company anymore.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2010)

This is my entire stance on D3


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2010)

You do know everyone bitched about the increase of colors from Diablo I to II, right? I mean, I think the whole 'it will show a transitioning world' is kind of iffy, since one of the best things about D 2 was that it started smack dab in the middle of the apocalypse, but objecting to an increase in color palette just because it increases colors is silly. 



> I don't know, Warcraft III was disappointing for me, Starcraft II is disappointing (at least right now with the shitty custom map system), and everyone that made Diablo I & II good aren't even with the company anymore.



I thought Blizz was brining back lots of the people from D 2 team to work on D 3.

And I don't know what to tell you about WC III and SC II. I thoroughly enjoyed WC III and I expect to enjoy the latter when I get a computer that can handle it.

Call me crazy, but I have a sinking suspicion you like to focus on the little things that bug you and inflate them, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I do no such thing. 

I just get aggrivated by specific things to the point I hate stuff a lot, that's all. I'm easily put off a game these days, I have very low tolerance. Mostly because I feel we've come so far that companies should fuckin' know how to make a game now that is fun to play and removes all the shitty annoyances from the past.

Diablo I's atmosphere was way better than D2's, and I have a bad feeling that D2 will be way better than D3 in that respect (which means that D3 compared to D1 will be like playing a cartoon or something). I don't gripe much about that though, it really adds very little to my gaming experience.

What would piss me off, however, is them not carrying on the ease-of-use controls from Diablo II and simply improving upon them (like making it so you can use Auras on the left side and use the right-click auto-targeting functionality of the right-click; I never played anything but a Hammerdin for Paladins because of that).


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know about the atmosphere thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I just liked the music and ambience more in D1 than D2. It wasn't any big thing for me though, I loved the shit out of D2 and played it far longer than I played D1.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 18, 2010)

There should be some information released today at Gamescom. Were there any streams for Gamescon 09?


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 18, 2010)

has a live chat up, press conference starts in 20 mins


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah baby, yeAH


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

umm working stream in 20 mins


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

^yeah that one, mine was misleaded


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 18, 2010)

So the last class is a artisan?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

no, i think you get them in the game through quests.

and now you can ungem your stuff

that went down

here new one


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, that link provides the full vid of the speaker talking about artisan. Here's the . I was hoping the last class would be revealed. I guess we'll have to wait till blizzcon.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, the game's art direction is looking really good. Anyway, the crafting looks more or less like WoW's system.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 18, 2010)

After watching the video, artisans don't seem so bad anymore. They're basically just the old vendors, except with new functionality so they aren't the same old money machines anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

Artisans sounds weird to me, but could be interesting. 

I just want to play this now.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2010)

I sure hope there's more news than artisans

though blizzcon is just around the corner


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, you know Blizzard. They might release a couple screenshots.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2010)

they best be full of HIDDEN and UNRELEASED information


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

They will just be stills of random battles with maybe some questionable class in the background that may or may not be revealed at Blizzcon.


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2010)

Your own personal Anya. 

I think I like that idea. (RO2 has that idea as well.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the idea of playing this game some time soon.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe Blizzard will push forward the release date


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

That's not funny. 


More than likely they'll push it back X years.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2010)

don't worry, there'll be a beta

right you guys

right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

There might be a beta, but they'll invite me like 2 weeks before close like they did with SC2.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

Deckard Cain will be revealed to be from a secret race that lives for 1000's of years.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 18, 2010)

and diablo will be revealed to be shadow the hedgehog in disguise

game of the forever


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

Blizzard hinted at diablo 3 not being the end of the series


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

There better be a Diablo IV.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

Diablo 3 better have more then one xpac


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> Blizzard hinted at diablo 3 not being the end of the series



of course it isn't...

who you think is gonna take the reins when WoW dies of old age?

I used to think StarCraft but Diablo is practically begging for its own MMORPG world


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think any game other than WoW has ever had more than one official expansion.

Diablo had 2, but only one was official.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> of course it isn't...
> 
> who you think is gonna take the reins when WoW dies of old age?
> 
> I used to think StarCraft but Diablo is practically begging for its own MMORPG world



They said they are releasing more info in 2011 on a new game they're making, i always thought of WoW2, after all they cant just quit the warcraft universe, especially after getting such a lartge fanbase, and theyve already covered RTS with SC2, WC will be there MMORPG and Diablo will be there action/dungeon rpg game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I would only play World of Diablo if the battle system was nothing at all like WoW and it was actually fun.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 18, 2010)

The thing I'm concerned about with Diablo sequels is that unless Diablo 3 diverts the main conflict from Diablo himself, how many times can we kill him before he becomes a joke, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

At least once more in a prequel.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 19, 2010)

A joke, or an unstoppable juggernaut?

Maybe his 'Not even death can save you from me' line meant that not even his death can save you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Is Diablo himself even confirmed as being in this game?


----------



## UchihaProdigy (Aug 19, 2010)

So when is the _acutal_ release date for this? I've looked everywhere and all the sources I found were different. Anyone have an idea? =[ A friend of mind said last year it might come out, or that WoW exanpsion instead. I'm really looking forward to this game. T.T


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is Diablo himself even confirmed as being in this game?



... how could he not be?

It's got his name on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

UchihaProdigy said:


> So when is the _acutal_ release date for this? I've looked everywhere and all the sources I found were different. Anyone have an idea? =[ A friend of mind said last year it might come out, or that WoW exanpsion instead. I'm really looking forward to this game. T.T


 When it's done.



In 50 years.


Pintsize said:


> ... how could he not be?
> 
> It's got his name on it.


 I don't know, Final Fantasy is never final and Dragon Quest has nothing to do with dragons.

I don't recall seeing any Diablo in any of the trailer or anything. There was just that new monster with all the various mouths.


----------



## Munak (Aug 19, 2010)

It'd be great if we don't get to fight Diablo this time, though. (Or at least until the expansions.)

He'd be like Andrew Ryan or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

I could see him as a bonus/secret character, but I don't see why he would be alive after Diablo II. His soulstone was destroyed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2010)

The soulstones just let them walk the Prime Material plane iirc...


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, IIRC they respawn back in hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't be really miffed if he didn't come back for III, just sayin'. 

I guess I'd be okay with it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2010)

i dunno if i'll like this game...

i feel i've evolved from mindless click fests with little to no story


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

No way have I. I'm tempted to go and make another Diablo II character, actually. Shit is cash money.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 20, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i dunno if i'll like this game...
> 
> i feel i've evolved from mindless click fests with little to no story



Have you played Demon's Souls? It's as close to Diablo in an open 3-D world map you're going to get, with the most nuanced combat system I've seen in a game. CMX can tell you how much trouble he had with it. 

I also have this feeling... but then I go back to playing Diablo II. I figure it's like this: even with the most complex combat system available, you're going to master it eventually. The more interest gained from attempting to master the more complex systems goes away then, and you're only left with the same core gameplay elements minus the difficulty or ease in controlling. By skipping the hard to master controls, Diablo is free to pursue other elements. Maybe.

It's what I keep telling myself when I wonder why I keep coming back to D2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

From what I've seen they might just turn this into World of Diablocraft. They got crafting professions. 

That might work out and be fun, but I don't want anything remotely similar to a MMORPG in my fuckin' Diablo games unless it's something useful.  I mean, I never really liked crafting stuff on any scale, and didn't much care for the Horadric Cube. :taichou


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 20, 2010)

Cubed items are fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

I only made a couple and they sucked. So I gave up. 

I only ever used it for unique upgrades, socketing, etc...


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 20, 2010)

I keep doing it to make room, tbh. 

I find sooooo mcuh good shit with ~350% magic find. I can't imagine how good shit gets when you get into the 1000's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

You don't get anything better, you just have a marginally higher chance to get good stuff.

It's all about running over and over and over and over and over again. The higher % just cuts down the runs you gotta make, but not even by that much. I got tired of doing that myself after a while, which is why I've given up so many accounts over the years full of epic gear.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2010)

^ you sound like a Quitter McQuittington

but yeah, I hate crafting...it confuses me and takes up time I could otherwise be spending hacking my enemies to pieces


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure if I'll ever start playing this, never had the patience for Diablo online. It seems more fun if you have a small circle of friends to play it online with. Rather than going around getting to know randoms gradually, or meet annoying shit kids. Too repetitive most of the time... 

As for any of the prime evils coming back, I'm not sure if it's ever been stated that they can be killed permanently. If not, they will probably retcon that in whatever way they want to. Diabloverse has good potential lore though, as a dark fantasy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ you sound like a Quitter McQuittington
> 
> but yeah, I hate crafting...it confuses me and takes up time I could otherwise be spending hacking my enemies to pieces


 I am. 

The highest level I ever even got was a level 86 Amazon. 

I mean, after I was one-shotting everything and had all the perfect gear I could ever want I just didn't see the point anymore. I never did fully spec my Hammerdin, but even he did over 10k damage and could teleport. 


Nightfall said:


> Not sure if I'll ever start playing this, never had the patience for Diablo online. It seems more fun if you have a small circle of friends to play it online with. Rather than going around getting to know randoms gradually, or meet annoying shit kids. Too repetitive most of the time...
> 
> As for any of the prime evils coming back, I'm not sure if it's ever been stated that they can be killed permanently. If not, they will probably retcon that in whatever way they want to. Diabloverse has good potential lore though, as a dark fantasy


 Which is why, when this game comes out, we are going to have to make a Diablo 3 NF clan.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 23, 2010)

They've removed town portals from the game


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 23, 2010)

remember duriel

that's why


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2010)

TP was some broken shit and simply didn't make sense within the context of the game world.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 23, 2010)

But guys 














it's a classic 
















removing town portals is like removing potions


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 23, 2010)

Bahahaha.  No town portals? Talk about making the game more annoying. How pissed off will people be with all the backtracking to waypoints? They'd better increase the number of waypoints, else there will be some serious bitching FOREVER when people start grinding for levels or gear.

Or, is there a more convenient replacement?



RAGING BONER said:


> TP was some broken shit and simply didn't make sense within the context of the game world.


And what context is that? The context of crazy magical shit? The one in which waypoints exist? Seems to me that it doesn't make sense to have had them then not have them. Unless they rationalise it as "World stone destruction did it."


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2010)

How will we ever get to the secret cow level now


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 23, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> How will we ever get to the secret cow level now



There is no cow level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Getting rid of town portals sucks, but if that Caravan thing stays with you maybe they have a different method of travel to replace TP.

TP TP TP TP TP.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 31, 2010)

Caravan is in town.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Caravan is town. It's supposed to follow you or something. :taichou


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 22, 2010)

blizzcon live stream


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for the link Grrblt.

Will this link die out or will it stay up for the whole event?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't really know. Got it from the live chat on diii.net. If stream dies, that's where I'll head.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

Ah ok, fair enough. Either way thanks for the link. 

*Reps*


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 22, 2010)

I just saw Hef's old girlfriend in the audience


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

The blond with the blue eyes?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 22, 2010)

Didn't pay attention to her eyes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope they announce something cool. 


Diablo II has been fun and all, but it is now completely ruined with all the ad bots and lag.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Didn't pay attention to her eyes



Fair enough. 

I'm most anticipating the reveal of the final class in Diablo 3.

(Hope for a  Amazon/Archer class).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

It's totally gonna be an archer character. Problably some bastardized hybrid WoW-esque ranger or something though.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 22, 2010)

High heels


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like you were right CMX.

Demon Hunter is the fifth and final class, and will definitely be my first class.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 22, 2010)

laggy replacement


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm always right. 


A blessing and a curse.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, I have followed the thread from start to now. 

I havent seen Donkey Show post once, this is weird .. he's always in the same threads I am...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been watching the stream (shitty one) and the game is actually lookin' pretty good. Makes me want to quit work and hide in a cave until release date.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2010)

Make room in the cave, I will sell all my shit, we can afford internet, electricity and food for like 4 months


----------



## Scapa (Oct 22, 2010)

Ohmygodguysthatnewclassisawesome!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Make room in the cave, I will sell all my shit, we can afford internet, electricity and food for like 4 months


 But the game won't be out for forever!  You better agree to giving me sex favors and you better be a woman.

Otherwise, no dice. :taichou


Scapa said:


> Ohmygodguysthatnewclassisawesome!


 Looks like an assassin/amazon combo (which is kinda what everyone expected). Assassin is one of my favorite classes in D2, so I expect this one to be a top-notch character.

Not sure if I will play that or the Monk first.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

Assassin and Amazon were my two favorite classes in D2, so I think a Demon Hunter is perfect for me. 

Only other thing I'd pick over a hunter would be the classic Warrior from Diablo 1 (not a Barbarian).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

So you just wanna go around and point-click hit stuff? :33

Because that's quite literally all he could do (granted he could learn magic spells).


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2010)

In the overall picture yes. 

Basically I liked his overall look, feel and the fact he was more of a well rounded character that did of course learn more towards strength. 

Granted if he were to return he couldn't be the same in the current battle system and would have to be changed. I guess I know he'll never return but he was my favorite class to play ass of the Diablo series.

Plus: Finger of God >>>> All.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 22, 2010)

I came.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome.

The new class looks awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

Dual-wielding crossbows.


I'm more interested in the runes you can put on skills and what you can really do with it. Like, wouldn't it be nice if you would make it where whirlwind shot out arrows/daggers? I envisioned it doing that in D2 if you weilded throwing knives or a bow.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2010)

Can't wait, gonna roll a Demon Hunter or Monk, can't choose


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm starting as a Demon Hunter.  Dual crossbows for sure.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 22, 2010)

demon hunter or sorcerer. fav class is assassin, so yeah, this is awesome news


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

How often do you see a ranged class being all badass like that?  Best part was that despite how obviously cold she was, she was not without sympathy.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 23, 2010)

I remember clearly stating one of the classes would be a ranger/assassin hybrid... I believe all of humanity knew this would be the final class.

I still want to play the Archivist.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qF-GbXrk4Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 23, 2010)

For anyone who wants to check out 18 min of Diablo 3 Gameplay from Blizzcon. Has footage of the Demon Hunter, multiplayer gameplay and a bit of Arena gameplay.



Anyway, I'm really excited with the Rune system. Sounds completely awesome.


----------



## isanon (Oct 23, 2010)

im gonna start as a sorc then probably a hunter


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 23, 2010)

Demon Hunter FTW


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dual-wielding crossbows.
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in the runes you can put on skills and what you can really do with it. Like, wouldn't it be nice if you would make it where whirlwind shot out arrows/daggers? I envisioned it doing that in D2 if you weilded throwing knives or a bow.



we could call it frozen barb


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Sexy female classes are where it's at. Demon Hunter and Sorceress all day.


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 23, 2010)

you do know that you can choose any gender for each class right


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes I do, but the female barbarian looks like a transvestite, the female witch doctor looks disgusting and the female monk looks like a ugly man hating lesbian.


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yes I do, but the female barbarian looks like a transvestite, the female witch doctor looks disgusting and the female monk looks like a ugly man hating lesbian.




omg short hair=lesbian



omg musculature means transvestite


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

It's simply my taste, relax........it's fine if it's yours....


----------



## blackbird (Oct 24, 2010)

Hate on the dual crossbows. They look friggin' stupid, defy the traditional mechanics of the weapon and blatantly feeds on the ever popular dual pistol minx Lara Croft gave birth to. 

On top of that, on a physical appearance note, the "mistress" in the trailer carries a more than strong resemblance to WoW's (new) Sylvanas Windrunner, while the "apprentice" looks surprisingly modern day - thinking Claire Redfield or Rebecca Chambers of the Resident Evil series. 

Two-handed Jan Jansen-esque boneslinger slightly redeeming.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Diablo 3 Panel (Blizzcon 2010):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-u5WlucNp8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dITfvFhpg-s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR1LTYsGM9U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ9XN2UMg-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2010)

How dare the female characters not look like Adrianna Lima?

I demand more bikinis and long hair and tits


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How dare the female characters not look like Adrianna Lima?
> 
> I demand more bikinis and long hair and tits



Still going on with this? 

Q&A:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKe8GqABJ_c[/YOUTUBE]

-- 

They also actually talk about what is being mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## pfft (Oct 27, 2010)

trannies are hot though bro's..


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

Demon Hunter looks great.



pfft said:


> trannies are hot though bro's..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2010)

To each their own I guess.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess in the right light they can be.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, we can't expect fan service in every MMORPG we play ..


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's hoping Belial and Asmodean will be awesome, when they make an appearance.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone else think the new class tries too hard to be badass?

And lol was the script for the demon hunter trailer awful, but it looked at pretty at least (and that's all that really matter for these introductory trailers)


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2010)

> According to the alleged five-year plan document, you can expect Diablo III to launch in Q4 of 2011 with two Diablo III expansions scheduled to release later in 2013 and 2014. The next World of Warcraft expansion after Cataclysm is expected to release in 2012, while the World of Warcraft movie and Titan are scheduled to release in Q4 2013


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting, then again Blizzard loves to delay games so I won't get too excited just yet. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess I could see it, but if those expansion dates are true...  They can release WoW expansions every other month but they wait 2 years for a D3 one? 


I guess I'll be so busy playing D3 for those two years I won't really give a shit, but c'mon, man.


Still, I won't believe it until I have the game in my hands.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 10, 2010)

Following the route of SC2 with two expansion packs it seems. Not too fond about that, but it's their business so:\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

As long as the first game isn't like "lol this is act 1, buy the expansions for act 2 and act 3, lol", then it should be okay.

Imagine if they parted Diablo 2 into 5 games?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they will do the main part of the story with defeating Diablo in the original game, and the two expansion packs will be more like The Lord of Destruction. Still it feels more like it's Activisions hand in this ever since they merged. 

Next up its premium offers for extra items, just a few more dollars out of your pocket!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Following the route of SC2 with two expansion packs it seems. Not too fond about that, but it's their business so:\



Because Blizzard games never had expansions in the past.

Nop.

It's the greedy hand of Activion! And Kotik! and **Insert Activision hate key word to justify all the bitching that you can possibly muster**!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I'm pretty sure they will do the main part of the story with defeating Diablo in the original game, and the two expansion packs will be more like The Lord of Destruction. Still it feels more like it's Activisions hand in this ever since they merged.
> 
> Next up its premium offers for extra items, just a few more dollars out of your pocket!!


 People already sell items in D2 for real money, so I could see Blizzard/Activision wanting to profit from this real market as well (and why not?).

However, if I see something like "pay to _unlock_ these items" then I will be seriously pissed. I don't want to pay extra money just to have the option of getting some uber gear. I don't care if a bunch of morons are willing to pay for items that they don't wish to find themselves and twink themselves, but I hate the entire concept of DLC.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Blizzard games never had expansions in the past.
> 
> Nop.
> 
> It's the greedy hand of Activion! And Kotik! and **Insert Activision hate key word to justify all the bitching that you can possibly muster**!


 Depends on how it's done.

If it's a LoD-esque expansion, that's good.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 10, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Blizzard games never had expansions in the past.
> 
> Nop.
> 
> It's the greedy hand of Activion! And Kotik! and **Insert Activision hate key word to justify all the bitching that you can possibly muster**!



I see your point, it's just the delay between each game is much longer than it was in the the past. Even if it takes a lot more work to make games nowadays.



CrazyMoronX said:


> People already sell items in D2 for real money, so I could see Blizzard/Activision wanting to profit from this real market as well (and why not?).
> 
> However, if I see something like "pay to _unlock_ these items" then I will be seriously pissed. I don't want to pay extra money just to have the option of getting some uber gear. I don't care if a bunch of morons are willing to pay for items that they don't wish to find themselves and twink themselves, but I hate the entire concept of DLC.



A lot of DLC content in other markets actually make some games a lot worse, so you pretty much end up with a better experience and you save money..


----------



## Munak (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm kind of excited who will voice the character classes. I remember the time I learned the paladin was voiced by the referee from Karate Kid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I see your point, it's just the delay between each game is much longer than it was in the the past. Even if it takes a lot more work to make games nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of DLC content in other markets actually make some games a lot worse, so you pretty much end up with a better experience and you save money..


 But imagine if, say, Enigma was available only as DLC. Then people that shell out cash would have a giant advantage over everyone that doesn't.

No sir, I don't like it.


Munak said:


> I'm kind of excited who will voice the character classes. I remember the time I learned the paladin was voiced by the referee from Karate Kid.


 Whachu talkin' 'bout, Willis? 

Speaking of Karate Kid, he was on Psych.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr Miyagi is dead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

So is Diablo, but he keeps coming back. 




Wait...


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So is Diablo, but he keeps coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a bad,bad man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Miyagi's spirit lives on via his soul stone the bonzai tree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2010)

I want to play D3 already. 

I signed up for the Mythos Europe beta thing, but I haven't been accepted yet. 

I also want to play Torchlight II but it ain't out.

And Diablo II sucks now. What the fuck, man? I'm dyin' here!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

So, supposedly, Blizzard is aiming for a 2011 release date. I still don't buy it, but I am hopeful. 

Also, anyone seen the Diablo III Blizzard North version screensots? Very interesting.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 17, 2011)

Munak said:


> I'm kind of excited who will voice the character classes. I remember the time I learned the paladin was voiced by the referee from Karate Kid.



Nope, he played one of the Cobra Kai guys. What's slightly more unsettling, however, is that he's also the pansy black guy in Revenge of the Nerds: 

Still awesome in D2 though.

On those new, old screenshots... looks like D2.5 and something from Demigod. So glad they scrapped it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

It reminds me more of the old Diablo I style, but I don't like the camera angle at all. I think with a better angle, polish, and bloodstains, it would be better than the current style.

But either way I just want the damn game already.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, supposedly, Blizzard is aiming for a 2011 release date. I still don't buy it, but I am hopeful.
> 
> Also, anyone seen the Diablo III Blizzard North version screensots? Very interesting.


The Blizzard North screens look brilliant and in my opinion look better then what D3 looks now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

They do tend to remain truer to the series than the current iteration does. I won't really be disappointed either way if the game itself is good though.


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The Blizzard North screens look brilliant and in my opinion look better then what D3 looks now.



Yeah still not digging the new artstyle. I want my Diablo to be dark and gritty

Diablo 3 looks errr, fruity.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> Yeah still not digging the new artstyle. I want my Diablo to be dark and gritty
> 
> Diablo 3 looks errr, fruity.


Diablo 2 looks fruity when you compare it to Diablo 1. You still played it, I presume.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Artistic style is a minor squabble, but I remember back when D2 was released everyone was hating on it, too, for not being as dark and gritty and awesome-feeling as Diablo I. And it was, and still is, true. 

D2 was still such a vast improvement, gameplay wise, that I'm sure most anyone would agree it trumps Diablo I as an overall game. It would've been better with a more faithful art style though. The atmosphere in Diablo I hasn't been recaptured by anything I've played.

If D3 can do to D2 what it did to D1 then I will be a happy, happy man. Graphics be damned.


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

CMX took the words right out of my mouth.  

Has there been any news on who is going to do the score btw ? The guy who did the score for D2 left Blizzard for Runic games.

Memories come rushing back every time i hear this song (skelliemancer <3)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGTUz4OnzdM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

The Tristram theme will forever instill a massive sense of nostalgia for me. It cannot be beat. 

Hopefully they can get back to the good, tense, heart-pumping music style of Diablo I. It just blends into the environment and takes you over in a subtle way. Most of the game didn't really have "music" persay, but it had these environmental sounds and constant bumps and creaks that send chills up your spine while walking through a desolate little dark corridor filled with entrails and naked women on pikes. 

For D3 I imagine they'll put anime music in it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 17, 2011)

Last Friday was Blizzard's 20th anniversary. One of the senior developer twitted saying "Today is Blizzard's 20th anniversary folks, now you will just have to wait few more months for something big..."

I'm guessing they are finally gonna announce Diablo 3's release date around beginning of Summer.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2011)

Halloween 2011, it's gonna happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe Christmas.



If we're lucky.


July 2012.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2011)

Such cynicism, you're no fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

The sad thing is, I'm usually accurate. Always expect the worst and you'll never be disappointed.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hoping for Torchlight 2 to come out first though. I'd get Diablo III if it's around 60. Wouldn't really have the money to invest into something more expensive since '11 looks great. Wouldn't want to put my TL2 on hold for D3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Torchlight 2 is coming out in July. I'm sure it's safe to say you can play that game for at least 5 months before D3 comes out. Likely longer. Much longer.


----------



## Gnome (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Athrum (May 9, 2011)

If it happens like SC2 the beta will come a couple of months later than they planned, so that means what? November, December for beta, then couple of months for the beta to run its course, and then the release in Q3 2012 xD


----------



## Ciupy (May 10, 2011)

Oh God yes!


I hope I can get in..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 10, 2011)

I don't want to play the Beta.

I'd rather wait and experience the game as they release.

That said, this is awesome news as it means we are finally getting closer to killing some new demonic cows.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 10, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> That said, this is awesome news as it means we are finally getting closer to killing some new demonic cows.



There are two things I want out of Diablo 3:

1) Butcher brought back

2) Cow level 2.0


----------



## Grrblt (May 10, 2011)

These news were apparently given on "Unicorn day" so lots of people in the chat on diii.net were talking about how they would want a secret unicorn level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

As long as I get the beta I'll be okay with the game coming out next year instead. 

If I don't get into the beta, however, I'mma very pissed if it doesn't come out by Christmas.


----------



## stavrakas (May 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't want to play the Beta.
> 
> I'd rather wait and experience the game as they release.



This  Great news though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't want to play the Beta.
> 
> I'd rather wait and experience the game as they release.
> 
> That said, this is awesome news as it means we are finally getting closer to killing some new demonic cows.





stavrakas said:


> This  Great news though.



Let's make a deal:

You sign up for the beta and, if you get it, you send me the key instead. Deal?

In return I will play it and you don't have to. I don't think any further compensation is required. Though I can bribe you with lots of reps.


----------



## stavrakas (May 11, 2011)

^Unfortunately for you my brother also wants to get in the beta, so I'm giving my key to him (if I get one). But if we both get keys, then sure, I'll give it to you.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's make a deal:
> 
> You sign up for the beta and, if you get it, you send me the key instead. Deal?
> 
> In return I will play it and you don't have to. I don't think any further compensation is required. Though I can bribe you with lots of reps.



As you asked kindly, if I get it I'll give it to you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> ^Unfortunately for you my brother also wants to get in the beta, so I'm giving my key to him (if I get one). But if we both get keys, then sure, I'll give it to you.


I guess that's better than nothing. 


Black Wraith said:


> As you asked kindly, if I get it I'll give it to you.


Thanks, bro. If I ever get a beta to whatever it is you like to play I'll give you it. Of course I don't sign up for that many betas, I did get the SC one and I didn't really play it that much.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2011)

As I said I don't play beta's so it doesn't really matter.

Also I don't play that many PC games anyway.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

if i get a beta code, since i wont have a good computer for such a game yet, ill pass it to one of you guys

but i doubt i get a code.

also i would want to wait till the whole game comes out, dont wanna ruin anything


----------



## Twinsen (May 11, 2011)

Planned release on this year?????


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

Still not out then?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> As I said I don't play beta's so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Also I don't play that many PC games anyway.


You opted-in, right? 


Nova said:


> if i get a beta code, since i wont have a good computer for such a game yet, ill pass it to one of you guys
> 
> but i doubt i get a code.
> 
> also i would want to wait till the whole game comes out, dont wanna ruin anything


I wanna ruin everything! 

GIMME GIMME GIMME!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2011)

I opted in ages ago.

I wander how many they're going to give out?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You got trolled.
> 
> 
> Hopefully 100,000,000. Increase my changes.


Everyone gets about 100 invites and you dont get any


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> if i get a beta code, since i wont have a good computer for such a game yet, ill pass it to one of you guys
> 
> but i doubt i get a code.
> 
> also i would want to wait till the whole game comes out, dont wanna ruin anything



If your comp can't run it they wont give you a code, on the Bnet site where you set your Beta preferences they have you scan your computer hardware.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> Everyone gets about 100 invites and you dont get any






Gnome said:


> If your comp can't run it they wont give you a code, on the Bnet site where you set your Beta preferences they have you scan your computer hardware.



Shit, I forgot about that!  I better go back in there and re-scan, I did a computer upgrade just for Diablo III. Don't wanna get fucked over.


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2011)

Might be better to have an old computer actually, since they also want to target lower hardware in their beta. They already know it works on new hardware.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, you have to be careful it isn't too old though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> Might be better to have an old computer actually, since they also want to target lower hardware in their beta. They already know it works on new hardware.



You have an interesting point (one I had considered, actually). I don't think my previous computer was that much slower than my new one. 


That feels like cheating though. I'm very conflicted. Although I did get into the SC beta with the old one, of course that was with *one fucking week left aka TOTALLY WORTHLESS INVITE FUCK YOU BLIZZARD! *

Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

What is this? 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdJasi2QS80&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

We have these companions? 


And I wanted Paladin as a playable class..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

Hmm interesting, looks like they have a decent amount of customization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Looks pretty good. I like upgraded mercs.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Templar is obviously the best, just tanks shit while you kill it.

Anywho, when I play this, I'm rolling Monk. They look OP and I wanna stomp bitches.


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2011)

Mercs look pretty cool. Templar looks the best and I had been planning to roll a wizard first anyway, so it all sums up nicely  I can imagine it being pretty fun to include those guys in the planning when you're going to play this in a dedicated group with friends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Monk is a glass cannon. He even has a move called Glass Cannon. 


Totally playing him first, too, btw. He looks badass.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Everyone knows whoever gets the first hit wins, most of the time.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Still butthurt about no necromancer. I hope they bring him back in one of the expansions 

Probably gonna roll a Barb on my first play-through. Seems like a good class to get used to the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Everyone knows whoever gets the first hit wins, most of the time.



Generally speaking. But D3 is supposed to be different.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to roll Demon Hunter first because she's a combination of my two favorite classes from D2 (Assassin and Amazon), too bad there's nothing like the Warrior from the original Diablo cause that would definitely be my main. 

I also plan to hunt CMX's Monk in PvP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm going to roll Demon Hunter first because she's a combination of my two favorite classes from D2 (Assassin and Amazon), too bad there's nothing like the Warrior from the original Diablo cause that would definitely be my main.
> 
> I also plan to hunt CMX's Monk in PvP.



Bring it. 

I was never that good at PVP, but I could totally pwn you, noob!


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Still butthurt about no necromancer. I hope they bring him back in one of the expansions



Use witch doctor for summons and enchantress for curses. Should be close enough.

First expansion character is obviously going to be the druid, because of how awesomely cool a shifter can be with their rune system. They just need to give him less wind+volcanoes, and more nature (plants and stuff) spells. He would be so cool and I would play him every day pek


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bring it.
> 
> I was never that good at PVP, but I could totally pwn you, noob!



You just signed your death certificate son.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

fuckin rockin a mage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You just signed your death certificate son.



My Monk is gonna be soooo powerful. You'll regret this.


----------



## Twinsen (May 12, 2011)

Gonna go with either Demon Hunter or Mage. Diablo 3 has the mage as the canon character though right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

I usually do the Barbarian first, but that Monk looks too awesome to pass up.


----------



## stavrakas (May 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> fuckin rockin a mage



This, bring on the pvp bitches


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

come at me with my time bubble


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

I'll teleport and shove my gentle fist up your ass.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

There are no Paladin-like playable characters in this game.

Bummer..


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> There are no Paladin-like playable characters in this game.
> 
> Bummer..



paladins are OP


----------



## blackbird (May 12, 2011)

It's silly how you can choose your gender. Seeing how popular the Sorceress was in D2 despite her sex, it seems like an unnecessary feature. Unless, of course, there are romances... at which point I'll just die.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> paladins are OP



That's the point! 


And lawls..romance in a Diablo game..


----------



## stavrakas (May 12, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Unless, of course, there are romances... at which point I'll just die.



Lol, keep that shit away from D3. Yeah I like them on other games, but let's keep it mindless hack n' slash here please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Diablo will never have romance.


Bromance, maybe, but no homo shit like romance.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Deckard Cain


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

im going to take my male barbarian and seduce deckard cain.

we will get married and have a long, happy, demon killing gay life


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Got the beta opt-in thingy to work :WOW

[YOUTUBE]gMAbNFptzAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (May 13, 2011)

^ That's like, one of the worst videos I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Twinsen (May 13, 2011)

More like one of the best


----------



## Deimos (May 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Z6_awUgbUJs[/YOUTUBE]
That's what you call a good video.


----------



## Twinsen (May 13, 2011)

Lol that reminded me of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVA7MDQr1Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2011)

So Blizz said today that followers are only for single-player. Not a bad decision I guess, just think it would have been cool to include them in team design  they have their storylines and names (Scoundrel = Lyndon, Templar = Kormac, Enchantress = Eirena), they cannot die permanently and you can switch between them as you want.


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> So Blizz said today that followers are only for single-player. Not a bad decision I guess, just think it would have been cool to include them in team design  they have their storylines and names (Scoundrel = Lyndon, Templar = Kormac, Enchantress = Eirena), they cannot die permanently and you can switch between them as you want.



So..like..a party?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> So Blizz said today that followers are only for single-player. Not a bad decision I guess, just think it would have been cool to include them in team design  they have their storylines and names (Scoundrel = Lyndon, Templar = Kormac, Enchantress = Eirena), they cannot die permanently and you can switch between them as you want.





Merc Duels were the shit in Diablo II.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2011)

runestones are the absolute shit, this game is surpassing my expectations, and i had high expectations.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Blizzard just announced the feature called "The Auction House" that will let you buy items for not only in-game money,but real cash as well:




I..I don't know what to say..


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy shit people,the Beta is starting this month!

Gameplay from Beta:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSsgs1Q0d3s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

First for America () then for Europe and the rest of the world!

Also some pics of the Auction House and the main screen of the game:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2011)

Limit of 10 characters per account
No offline mode, entirely online
Pay to win through auction house, chinese item farmers are basically invited in
No skilltree or skillpoints, almost everything is auto-levelled

If the graphics didn't murder the game already, the other terrible decisions from Blizzard 2.0 will ruin it completely.


----------



## Helix (Aug 1, 2011)

Torchlight II is sounding better at this point...


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Limit of 10 characters per account
> No offline mode, entirely online
> Pay to win through auction house, chinese item farmers are basically invited in
> *No skilltree or skillpoints, almost everything is auto-levelled*
> If the graphics didn't murder the game already, the other terrible decisions from Blizzard 2.0 will ruin it completely.



I have no problem with the auction house after some thought..it has always existed underground in D2,at least now Blizzard is making some money off it.

But I do have a huge problem with what  I highlighted.

Can you give me some info on that?


----------



## Helix (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I have no problem with the auction house after some thought..it has always existed underground in D2,at least now Blizzard is making some money off it.
> 
> But I do have a huge problem with what  I highlighted.
> 
> Can you give me some info on that?



Try this:


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Helix said:


> Try this:



So from five to five levels you get to choose a new skill,and the maximum on-use is just..six? 

Why..


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2011)

You can't pick which abilities you learn - you automatically learn 1-2 skills per level. Some of them become stronger as you level up, some stay the same - apparently you can't power up teleport anymore, for example.

Their reason for this: To specialize in diablo 2, you neglect all except a handful of skills and use maybe 4-5 skills throughout the game with one character. Now you don't need to pick, you can just use everything!

Except... as we all know, a lot of abilities were absolutely useless at a higher level of play/on higher difficulties/in pvp. Unless they make all abilities viable somehow, it will just make characters more generic and boring, and too dependent on equipment (remember the auction house now?)


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> You can't pick which abilities you learn - you automatically learn 1-2 skills per level. Some of them become stronger as you level up, some stay the same - apparently you can't power up teleport anymore, for example.
> 
> Their reason for this: To specialize in diablo 2, you neglect all except a handful of skills and use maybe 4-5 skills throughout the game with one character. Now you don't need to pick, you can just use everything!
> 
> Except... as we all know, a lot of abilities were absolutely useless at a higher level of play/on higher difficulties/in pvp. *Unless they make all abilities viable somehow, it will just make characters more generic and boring, and too dependent on equipment (remember the auction house now?)*



I..I really hope you are wrong about this..


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2011)

I think they'll probably leave out chat channels too, knowing it will just be spammed with item sale ads. Diablo 2 was PLAGUED with that.


----------



## Yak (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I guess I can go ignore this now. Shame, was actually looking forward to it. But with the things as they are now I hope Torchlight II becomes a savior.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

Blizzard, I am VERY dissapoint >:[

But I'll buy it nevertheless.


----------



## firefist (Aug 1, 2011)

lolblizzard.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like D3 will be joining DS3 at the fail club.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Unless they make all abilities viable somehow, it will just make characters more generic and boring, and too dependent on equipment (remember the auction house now?)



Just as planned.

Blizzard were lying when they said they didn't intend to monetise the game. They've change the game fundamentally to make equipment most important, then they give you a way to sell items for real money as long as they get a cut? I love how they think this is better than microtransactions.


----------



## left4lol (Aug 1, 2011)

- Always Online DRM
- No Modding Support of any kind

Give it to kotick to turn a highly valued franchise into a money grabbing whore


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 1, 2011)

This went from a buy to a complete ignore. Good move, I guess. I'm not the sort of douchebag they want playing, what with the equipment auctions I just don't care about.

And pirate teams across the globe will be happily working away to circumvent the always-online bullshit. How long will it take them, that's the question. (My guess is not long, really. Not for a game this popular and anticipated.)


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't care too much about the real money auction house. I think it'll be pretty small as most people would like to sell for real cash but buy for gold. This will create a huge supply and very little demand.

The problem I do have is with the stupid always having the internet connection.

I'm not much of a multiplayer person, never played D2 online but I am going to try out the online D3 but my main focus will be offline only. 

I still plan on buying it but it might just be a heck of a lot easier to just pirate it.


----------



## Alien (Aug 1, 2011)

What the hell is this shit

Activision Blizzard/Kotick, please die


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Limit of 10 characters per account
> *No offline mode, entirely online*
> Pay to win through auction house, chinese item farmers are basically invited in
> *No skilltree or skillpoints, almost everything is auto-levelled
> ...



Oh fuck that.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone who wants some Diablo-like replacement (other than Torchlight 1/2), here are a couple of link to up-and-coming indie titles.





Live free of the bullshit. Er... eventually. And without piracy. Unless that's your thing; I don't really care.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Anyone who wants some Diablo-like replacement (other than Torchlight 1/2), here are a couple of link to up-and-coming indie titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grim Dawn looks awesome. Just knocking the shit out of mobs.

PoE looks excellent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

No offline mode? No mods?  Auction house? What is this, World of Warcraft? What's next, pay to play?

Fuck.


----------



## Alien (Aug 1, 2011)

Diablo 2 didn't have any mod tools whatsoever but at least it allowed mods

i remember playing a quite decent Middle Earth mod


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Diablo II had so many great mods. It was about 75% of the reason I played the game as long as I did. The online piece gets old pretty quickly after you've mastered the game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

This went from completely disinterested to laughably bad for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

It sounds bad, sure, but I'm still buying it day one.

Hopefully I get into the beta so I can see what's what.


Also, the auction house will just destroy the game more than bots destroyed Diablo II. I guess I cannot look forward to playing Diablo III for a decade like I did D2. It might last me a few months though. Fuckin' Blizzard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

I never played Diablo offline any, wasn't fun that way to me.

Diablo 2 still most fun pvp ever, the skill tree removal is the only shitty aspect that will ruin the pvp.


----------



## Alien (Aug 1, 2011)

The only thing that diablo 3 has made tremble so far is my bowels


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2011)

What's the point of 2 auction houses? Nobody is going to use the ingame gold one now, fucking retarded. This will also give retards the impression that they can actually make decent money playing a game. Everyone is going to put shit in for real money, and nobody will buy it.

Not sure if this makes it pay to win, somebody has to find the gear to put it on the AH, but they wouldn't put in on the AH unless it was worse than what they had in most cases.

I don't know what to think about this really, my gut and gaming experience tells me its a bad-extremely bad idea.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't really know about this.

If everybody will be selling a ton of stuff,shouldn't that really drive down the prices of the items?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, people will buy it. They were snatching up Diablo II items (still are) for real cash back in the day like crazy. Like fucking piranhas. This makes it easier. It will ruin the game. Just drop a few bucks and you're the strongest there is. That's what is wrong with Diablo II now, the items are so cheap and abundant anyone can get to level 99 and gear up to be the strongest cookie-cutter build ever.

At least with Diablo II it took a pretty long time to get there. Lot of fun years where anyone could compete with some solid knowledge and some time to find gear. Now it's going to be you either pay or you lose.

I'm not paying. And I'm probably staying the hell away from PvP. It's going to be a shitfest.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well then,just don't play PvP and just play Co-Op with your friends.

That's what I intend to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have any friends. But I hope we'll have a good NF guild type thing going. 


Also, PvP is fun for when you beat the game and have nothing else to do. I had all sorts of fun back in the day with Diablo II. It sucks now, but it used to be fun when not everyone had the best gear. You could actually compete without having to be fully decked out and charmed up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2011)

ok i did not know about all this info when i said this game was better then expectations, i now see the light, this game has failed me.

at this point i would love it if literally no one bought the game. nothing would be sweeter....


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2011)

The shitfest going on...

*In a nutshell:*


Love the new skill system
Totally okay with the lack of stat allocation
Very happy with the prospect of runes
Welcoming the practicality of selling items on the go
No more restocking tps? Awesome
Don't really care about it being online only
Don't care that it has no mods (never expected it to have mod support in the first place)
Worried about real money being officially sponsored as ingame currency

The old skill system encouraged people not to put any points into anything but the prerequisites to go down the tree until they were level 80, at which point you dump it all into a couple main abilities and their synergies. This was not fun. Now you can experiment new builds as you please and actually do it while leveling up with no repercussions whatsoever. And no more rerolls required to make a different build, which will cut back on powerleveling runs (also boring).

I don't really care that we can't choose our stats anymore. This whole _"get enough str/dex to wear gear then pump vitality"_ thing wasn't any better.

Runes look really cool now.

No more running back to town to vendor dump shit.

No more going to Akara for TPs.

I have internet 99% of the time, even on my laptop while I'm away. This means of DRM won't affect me. I understand why some people are ticked over this, though. I also think it's delusional of Blizzard to think this will stop pirates and do anything but hurt their customers, but oh well.

There are no good mods for Diablo II (oh no he didn't). People are just that bored of D2 and were willing to try whatever new flavor they can come across. I'm not saying some SDK wouldn't have been cool, but if mods weren't officially supported in Diablo II, I don't know why people expected to see them here.

I'm wholeheartedly against the real money auction house because whereas d2jsp was sort of underground and only a small slice of the D2 population used it, this feature will be advertised and touted ingame and it will have a big effect on the game's economy. Now, while it really is no worse than D2 where gold was never really currency, I was under the impression Blizzard intended to curb that. Gold will be seriously devalued if people can sell items for real cash with ease. I'm essentially worried that Blizzard (and people who support this idea) are trying to argue nothing's really changed, when really, it has. Gold has no chance of living up to be currency as long as e-Balance exists.

*Verdict:*

Still day one purchase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

I never complained about the skills or stats, I'm not too worried about either given the runes and whatnot. It might make the game more generic though as I'm sure the runes won't be quite as useful and diverse as they plan/claim.


I am pissed they don't have mod support though or offline. I never really played offline in Vanilla, but that's the only way to play mods. And, yes, there were great mods for Diablo II. They prolonged the experience for me by at least 5 years. If anything they should have expanded it and offered some online modding experiences. Like custom maps in Starcraft (which was the only reason that game was any fun after single player).


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 1, 2011)

Evidently they're trying to . The comment is stuffed near the end.

Not sure if it's actually true. In the context of a game that has players selling items for real money, it just might be. (Different countries would have different rules for this, maybe taxes, and there would be different levels of wealth [price points].)


----------



## Rios (Aug 1, 2011)

I see people constantly saying "I wont buy Diablo 3, I'll buy Torchlight 2". Is Torchlight 2 going to be such a good game? From what I can remember the 1st part was a mindless grinding simulator with 3 characters way too similar to each other and repeating the same environments over and over with generic similar monsters to fight. It was like Diablo I in a sense with cartoonish graphic. Cant believe its 2nd part could beat Diablo 3 in any way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Evidently they're trying to . The comment is stuffed near the end.
> 
> Not sure if it's actually true. In the context of a game that has players selling items for real money, it just might be. (Different countries would have different rules for this, maybe taxes, and there would be different levels of wealth [price points].)


It would be nice to play online with people that speak english. 


Rios said:


> I see people constantly saying "I wont buy Diablo 3, I'll buy Torchlight 2". Is Torchlight 2 going to be such a good game? From what I can remember the 1st part was a mindless grinding simulator with 3 characters way too similar to each other and repeating the same environments over and over with generic similar monsters to fight. It was like Diablo I in a sense with cartoonish graphic. Cant believe its 2nd part could beat Diablo 3 in any way.


Torchlight was fun and good and all that, but it was not very diverse or that big of a game. The three characters were incredibly unbalanced, with that ranger/gunner chick the most powerful to a laughable degree.

Maybe Torchlight II changes that to a more balanced game, and hopefully adds at least one more class, but I don't see it replacing Diablo III, nor even coming close to the experience that Diablo II was. It'll be fun for few months then no one will play it.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be nice to play online with people that speak english.


People _who_ speak English.

And there are millions upon millions outside the US (and millions of Spanish speakers inside). I mainly mention it because so many people on NF might be interested in forming a clan or some such.

Perhaps many people don't have any willpower and will buy whatever crack Blizzard shills, but strangely enough, I don't belong to such a group (any more). It's a shame since I've been looking forward to this for aeons. The design decisions, always-online DRM, and sundry other things just make it verboten for cash to support.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> People _who_ speak English.


I've heard it both ways.



> And there are millions upon millions outside the US (and millions of Spanish speakers inside). I mainly mention it because so many people on NF might be interested in forming a clan or some such.
> 
> Perhaps many people don't have any willpower and will buy whatever crack Blizzard shills, but strangely enough, I don't belong to such a group (any more). It's a shame since I've been looking forward to this for aeons. The design decisions, always-online DRM, and sundry other things just make it verboten for cash to support.


There are billions of people who don't.  I've played with several of them. KEKEKE

I think despite the obvious flaws and shitty corporate decisions Diablo III will still be a game worth buying and playing. Of course it helps to be a die-hard Diablo fan.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 2, 2011)

Rios said:


> I see people constantly saying "I wont buy Diablo 3, I'll buy Torchlight 2". Is Torchlight 2 going to be such a good game? From what I can remember the 1st part was a mindless grinding simulator with 3 characters way too similar to each other and repeating the same environments over and over with generic similar monsters to fight. It was like Diablo I in a sense with cartoonish graphic. Cant believe its 2nd part could beat Diablo 3 in any way.



It's mostly just anti-Diablo3 backlash. "I hate that they're doing X in D3, I'm gonna go play Torchlight 2 instead!"

Since Torchlight is pretty small of a game, I doubt that anything TL2 has will match up to D3's content. Overall it's simply a fun time to tie people over until Diablo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm buying both.


I think Diablo III will be a very fun game despite this nukes of bullshit they're dropping on us. It just won't have much staying power like Diablo II did (until the RMT kicked into full effect).


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 2, 2011)

The guys at DiabloFans have written a pretty good post on the auction houses:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

They think they can prevent bots and farmers? 


That stupid thing is just going to open the flood gates. Diablo II is basically 99% bots right now trying to sell items online for money. Diablo III will start that way instead of having 5 years or so of relative bot-free enjoyment.

But, hey, if I could run a bot and sell shit and make money I'd do it, too. That's not what I care about. It's that the excess of items will just make the game suck that much quicker.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 2, 2011)

Selling stuff is the the greatest interest I have in this game currently.  I’m a farmer, I grind away for drops in just about everything I have played. It is strangely relaxing and if I can make some change from that all the better. I love using auction houses in mmorpgs so I’m eager to see how it works out here. Even though I assume there will be bots and such I still believe that it will be contained enough for some fun. Especially with the possiblily of free listings every week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be up all night trying to make a quick buck on here, probably. Farming runes or whatever the best items are.

But the problem is I've always been incredibly unlucky with item drops.  

And what will this do to the trading community? Rape it in the ass like Diablo II (though that hinged more on the economy with everyone wanting high-end runes and nothing else).


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2011)

Why would anyone pay for low and mid tier items? The time investment isn't so high that you can't acquire them yourself realistically, or find something of similar value. Items can't be used if your level is too low, anyway.
Rare items have a very unfavorable ratio of results for time invested, so paying money becomes a taunting alternative. Then there's traders. I've seen it in Team Fortress 2 - people who start with nothing but  a wee hat, but con people into paying high prices while paying low themselves, making a virtual fortune. (Of which some can be sold again)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2011)

What's that?

I don't give a shit about Auction Houses and whatever trifle bullshit they're sticking into the game that's not directly related to the actual gameplay?

Why, that's just weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Why would anyone pay for low and mid tier items? The time investment isn't so high that you can't acquire them yourself realistically, or find something of similar value. Items can't be used if your level is too low, anyway.
> Rare items have a very unfavorable ratio of results for time invested, so paying money becomes a taunting alternative. Then there's traders. I've seen it in Team Fortress 2 - people who start with nothing but  a wee hat, but con people into paying high prices while paying low themselves, making a virtual fortune. (Of which some can be sold again)



Some people are just really lazy or super competitive. The level cap in D3 is only 60, so I'm sure it won't be that hard to max out in a week or less even playing casually.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 2, 2011)

why is the level cap low as shit?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel like this will end up like WoW, where you have to be level capped or be ready to just suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Blizzard wants you farmin' items and makin' them profit. Not level grindin'.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

They're putting the gamers to work.

Play game>to do job>to earn money> to play game>to do job> to earn money...While Blizzard gets a cut of all the money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Basically. I can't fault them for wanting a piece of the pie though. I'd want a piece of the pie.

What I can fault them for is the mad driving toward that singular goal.

No skill points: Don't spend time trying to figure out skills and customize a character, you just get all the skills!  More items!

No stat points: No, you don't need to mess with stat points, they basically don't exist. Here, go find some armor. No STR requirement! Then you can sell your old stuff for $$$.

No stat requirements on gear + level cap 60: You're level 60 already after playing 5 hours, so grind for some items. A lot of the shit you don't need... might as well sell it.

No offline play: You can't really buy and sell online items if you're not actually, you know, online, now can you?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

^ Oh god that's depressing.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

Locked at 60

so we can expect a couple of expansions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

We can expect about 50 expansions, WoW style. No new games for 15 years when we can just put out another expansion.


After 3 expansions they'll remove the ability to trade and drop items at all. That way you can't trade for free. You gotta get on that auction. The online gold auction house is just there as a joke, nobody would use that.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder though, who exactly is the middle man distributing the money? Because I doubt it's Blizzard themselves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Paypal. The most evil corporation on the Internets.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

I bet there will be a deposit for posting something on the AH like in WoW, but with real money instead.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Why would anyone pay for low and mid tier items? The time investment isn't so high that you can't acquire them yourself realistically, or find something of similar value. Items can't be used if your level is too low, anyway.
> Rare items have a very unfavorable ratio of results for time invested, so paying money becomes a taunting alternative. Then there's traders. I've seen it in Team Fortress 2 - people who start with nothing but  a wee hat, but con people into paying high prices while paying low themselves, making a virtual fortune. (Of which some can be sold again)



The unusual big chief with flame effect goes for about 200 real-life euros

and some people are willing to pay that...


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No skill points: Don't spend time trying to figure out skills and customize a character, you just get all the skills!  More items!
> 
> No stat points: No, you don't need to mess with stat points, they basically don't exist. Here, go find some armor. No STR requirement! Then you can sell your old stuff for $$$.


Implying that D2 had anything other than cookie-cutter skill and stat builds.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Blizzard. 

Still day one purchase for me, but a bit salty about the things I've read recently.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 3, 2011)

hey, dont worry, the worst is still to come


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder how many bots I'll be able to run at the same time on my new computer. I remember running 7-8 Travincal bots for Diablo II 4 years ago.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2011)

I remember the days back in D2 when a single soj, silks and frostburn were considered uber-gear'd. 

Then the bots and their duping came out, and all of a sudden every jackhole and his dog had multiple soj's. Ruined the in-game economy on items


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 3, 2011)

If i was Blizzard i would take out items from all my games and replace them with Soul Items.

its like a seperate talent tree system in order to level up your gear.

of course there would have to be end game uber items but hey im improvising here


----------



## Naruto (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some people are just really lazy or super competitive. The level cap in D3 is only 60, so I'm sure it won't be that hard to max out in a week or less even playing casually.



If you don't know the rate at which you level, knowing the cap is meaningless.



Coteaz said:


> Implying that D2 had anything other than cookie-cutter skill and stat builds.



I know, right? Choose one of the popular builds, get powerleveled, STR/DEX till you can wear your gear, pump vitality.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2011)

Nova said:


> why is the level cap low as shit?



The Blizzard guys said it themselves; what's the difference between lvl60 cap and a lvl100 cap?

It's just an arbitrary number and according to them you should be at or around lvl60 by the time you play through the three difficulty settings.

This does make sense as it should eliminate all the grinding and it allows them to add expansions.


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

Aaaaaaah I wonder if they will rise the level cap with each expansion.......kind of like how it is in WoW. Come to think of it, level 60 was the original WoW cap as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Implying that D2 had anything other than cookie-cutter skill and stat builds.


Not at first it wasn't. At first no one knew how to make a good character. You had to play and experiment--and that was half the fun in the early days.

Instead of that initial fun we just get all the skills now. There will be customization with runes, to an extent, but it isn't going to  be quite the same deal. Especially with only, what? five or six skills. 


Naruto said:


> If you don't know the rate at which you level, knowing the cap is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Choose one of the popular builds, get powerleveled, STR/DEX till you can wear your gear, pump vitality.


It isn't meaningless, really. The more levels you get the more you can customize your character's skills. Now that they have only 5-6 skills then I suppose the cap is more reasonable. 



Rios said:


> Aaaaaaah I wonder if they will rise the level cap with each expansion.......kind of like how it is in WoW. Come to think of it, level 60 was the original WoW cap as well.



Where do you think they got the idea?  They want to make this as much like WoW as possible.


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldnt mind it tbh. 99 level was way too easy to reach in vanilla Diablo II(cow runs) and hard as fuck to even get to 92-93 level in LoD. Going through all difficulties + a little exp grind to hit the cap + added new levels and skills in each expansion would be pretty neat.

At least you wont need to do much level grinding the way it was in LoD, just item grinding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

What's the difference? 

Blizzard makes more money. That's what. I'd rather grind levels than gear since levels are easier to come by and you get gear at the same time. It feels more like progression than just trying to find more and more gear.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

That's how WoW is played.

>Get to level cap.
>Grind Gear.
>Grind Gear.
>Grind Gear.
>Expansion.

>Repeat.


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2011)

Dont forget the duels! Now it'd be even easier to go toe to toe with people because of the easy to achieve level cap(I obviousy dont take into consideration the item buying auction but whatevs)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Well there are positives. Like the new loot system where everyone gets their own drops. And the arena thing is okay.

Still... not liking the looks of this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM9Ye_s6A8w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Youtube does live streaming now?


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Youtube does live streaming now?



YouTube does everything


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Google is creating an electronic monopoly.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Long, inane rambling of why no skill points is hip and cool:



> One of the biggest surprises during our recent hands-on with Diablo III was the changes that had been made to the game's skill system. In Diablo II, each character class had several skill trees, and players activated – then strengthened – their abilities by allocating points as they levelled up. No more. Instead, a new active skill is unlocked automatically with almost every level gained until players hit the high 20s. Players are free to try all the skills out, with the restriction being the number they can have hot-keyed at once. At the start of the game only two skills can be used, then a new hotkey opens up at level 6, 12, 18 and 24, so that players eventually have access to six skills simultaneously. Each skill can be modified with one of five runestones, and three passive skill slots also open up as players level, letting them choose from a number of additional perks.
> 
> It's a massive overhaul and – as much as we liked the old system - hugely promising. We asked Jay Wilson, Diablo III's Game Director, to give us some insight on when and why the company decided to ditch the skill points system.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It just makes everyone generic.


Everyone can do everything. No need to try and partner up to defeat something your build can't fight, you just swap your skills. I thought this one was supposed to focus more on team play, whereas this seems to take away from it giving you the ability to just do anything.

I am kind of on the fence about it. On one hand I don't have to have 500 characters for different builds. On the other hand the definition of my character will become muddied since I will never have a clear "build" as I'd just be changing it every 15 minutes. I like having themed characters.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

>Not wanting 500 character builds

Isn't that what a true RPG fan is?


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

mmmmm the whole idea of a role playing game is for your character to have a certain personality(role)
dont see it now but then again the Diablo series were never a clean cut RPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Not wanting 500 character builds
> 
> Isn't that what a true RPG fan is?


I didn't say I didn't want them. I'd like to have that kind of variety if each build was unique and not just a version of the same thing. After a point it becomes redundant.

A frenzy barbarian isn't really that much different from a double-swing, but they are essentially different builds. But a whirlwind vs frenzy is a huge difference warranting different characters. Now you just toggle between the two instead of having more than one character, thus making the lone character generic. There is no more uniqueness.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard the argument that while you'll have the skills, you won't have fitting gear or runes so you wont be nearly as effective as someone who builds for whirlwind specifically

I don't know about it's validity but sounds kinda ok to me

I guess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds kinda ok. 

I guess.

We won't truly know until we get our hands on it though. In 2014 or whenever.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 4, 2011)

beta's comin up in like a month i think


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It could be in a few weeks, it could be toward the end of September. It's hard to say, but they said "end of 3rd quarter" which could mean end of September. I'm hoping sooner rather than later, but I have plenty of games to play in the interim.

I'm also not all that jazzed up about the beta anymore. It's only part of act 1 anyhow.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it known which characters will be available for the beta?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Better be damnwell all of them.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2011)

All of them, but it's just character levels 1-9 and the first act anyway. To not spoil the story, they say. 
Though I doubt this will be all of it, since the real balance issues start long, long after that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I can see there being about 10,050 patches within the first week of release. Kind of like Starcraft II.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I was thinking about the real money AH thing. And I wondered, isn't it feasible that Blizz can completely control the market by nerfing and buffing gear? Since that is what's going to control the worth of items?


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know,  is looking like a good free alternative to jaded D3 fans. Beta testing starts on August 10.

I'll probably still buy D3, though. Don't need to use the real money AH if I don't want to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, I was thinking about the real money AH thing. And I wondered, isn't it feasible that Blizz can completely control the market by nerfing and buffing gear? Since that is what's going to control the worth of items?


In theory they can do whatever they want.

Including selling their own items. Think about it.


I do hope to make my own real money account and at least profit from this though. Might as well. Maybe I can make enough money to make myself feel better about Diablo III sucking ass.


Coteaz said:


> I don't know,  is looking like a good free alternative to jaded D3 fans. Beta testing starts on August 10.
> 
> I'll probably still buy D3, though. Don't need to use the real money AH if I don't want to.



That looks okay, I will give it a shot. As long as it's not a generic MMO-style game I think I'll like it.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Aug 8, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I don't know,  is looking like a good free alternative to jaded D3 fans. Beta testing starts on August 10.
> 
> I'll probably still buy D3, though. Don't need to use the real money AH if I don't want to.



The game that seems to be gaining strength from all this is Torchlight 2....the first one is alot of fun picked it up during a steam sale

We'll see what happens but Mists of Pandaria suddenly being leaked after a hard reaction to the DIII presser seems a little too convenient to me


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Pandarans are a Warcraft thing, and I'm betting it has to do with the card game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Card game?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

The Warcraft card game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn Warcraft. Ruinin' all my games.

I'd play a Diablo-inspired board game. But card games are for nerds.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

I've played the card game. Not that great, it's like magic, sorta. I'm not a big card game guy though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Me either, unless it's actual cards like Poker or something. Board games are better. But not Dungeons & Dragons, that shit's for nerds. martryn-level nerds.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2011)

So you don't like Magic *or *DND? Turn in your nerd badge, CMX.

That path of exile game looks neat. Doesn't look better than Diablo 3, but it *is *free.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

It is free. And it looks neat. What more can you ever ask for? 


I never even had a nerd badge. I had an honorary nerd certificate and a coupon for a free Strawberry Pocky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2011)

My mastercard is a level 60 barbarian.

Relevant-ish
[YOUTUBE]zIbHMtzXKeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

My mastercard is Hardcore.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko said:


> lol Softcore



60 is the level cap. And I think I'll start by making a Visa character first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Visa is better, but Mastercard is for rich people.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)

ill go with my chinese express card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Communist. Go torture a bear to death.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Visa is better, but Mastercard is for rich people.



It does sound like the card a plantation/slave owner would use.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)

im half white-half white so i think the mastercard is a tad bit racist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

That you know of. 

I bet they will. That's money in Blizzard's pockets that they will definitely want.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2011)

new hard mode. Inferno. harder then harder then hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I read about that. I'm not buying it. I bet it's not even that hard. 

After you buy the most uber gear for $1204.53 then you can easily solo Inferno.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

I just hope a Fire sorc/wizard isn't useless. Fucking everything being immune to your attacks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

There is no wizard or sorceress.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I read about that. I'm not buying it. I bet it's not even that hard.
> 
> After you buy the most uber gear for $1204.53 then you can easily solo Inferno.



I'm not up to date at all with this, but please tell me they're limiting the items you can acquire that way...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

As far as I know you can buy anything. But Hardcore people can't buy it... yet.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> I'm not up to date at all with this, but please tell me they're limiting the items you can acquire that way...



Like that would ever happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

The only limit will probably be that they'll only have uber gear after a while. Nobody will want to pay money for anything less.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 23, 2011)

Get this to the top. Diablo 3 is going to be fucking epic. I still remember after my Dentist appointment, I was bought Diablo 1 in like 1999 and went over to my friends house to play it. Honestly, some of the best fucking gaming memories of my life. Butcher <3

I played Diablo 2 as well, I loved the Necro but who didn't, right? I'm thinking of purchasing it again to play to kill some time before D3 ships. 

For D3, I think I'm either picking up the Barb or Witch Doctor on my first play through. Not really digging the DH or Monk. Dunno about Sorcerer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2011)

I was thinking of playing again, but I can't find my LoD cd key, and I don't want to spend $20 to get a new one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 23, 2011)

sorcerer is OP im going to stop all your time with my bubbles


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Butcher <3



*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
*
FRESH MEAT!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder how much money I can make on the RMAH on Inferno difficulty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

15,000 dollars. If you sell the soj equivalent to about 7,000 Koreans.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

F&F part of the beta has started. Leaked screenshots and movies floating around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish I was friends with someone in Blizzard.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks at Blizzard seem to getting tired of the beta questions haha


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4aYbyso_YE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I want a beta.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

If I get a beta key in the beginning, I'm going to sell my blizzard account.

With the money gained, I can re-buy starcraft 2 (only game that matters with a bnet account) and still have a profit left.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 2, 2011)

Buy me starcraft 2


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

accounts with a SC2 beta key went for about €150


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> If I get a beta key in the beginning, I'm going to sell my blizzard account.
> 
> With the money gained, I can re-buy starcraft 2 (only game that matters with a bnet account) and still have a profit left.



I will play the game first then sell it.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Activision Blizzard COO Thomas Tippl continued the investor presentation this afternoon highlighting some of the ‘exciting’ new Activision Blizzard products. During his speech he mentioned that Activision *Blizzard plan on getting the first expansion for Diablo 3 complete in within three years. *Three years is quite a long time to wait for an expansion so let’s hope that the RMAH and economy can keep players hooked into the game until it arrives.

balls


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2011)

They could probably have it out by a year if they really wanted to, unless each expansion has tons of content that needs a lot of work.

I wonder if the cinematics in this game will even come close to topping the ones from Marius in DB2, in terms of atmosphere and all that jazz.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

why do people think it's good marketing to announce dlc / expansions before the main game even comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> They could probably have it out by a year if they really wanted to, unless each expansion has tons of content that needs a lot of work.
> 
> I wonder if the cinematics in this game will even come close to topping the ones from Marius in DB2, in terms of atmosphere and all that jazz.


When you consider it took them 7 years to release a patch or whatever, I think 3 years is "reasonable" in terms of Diablo.

It's obvious Diablo is not their main focus at all. 


Icy_eagle said:


> why do people think it's good marketing to announce dlc / expansions before the main game even comes out.


Just to troll Diablo fans more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

if i get beta key ill give you guys my password info and let you guys play, and then change it when beta ends


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll hold you to that.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2011)

If I get a beta key, I'll tell you all how bad the game is so you don't get any expectations.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 2, 2011)

If oi get a beta key ill gloat that i have one and you don't.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> why do people think it's good marketing to announce dlc / expansions before the main game even comes out.



Every single blizzard title since warcraft 2 had one or more addons, thus they might as well talk about their plans for them early on.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Every single blizzard title since warcraft 2 had one or more addons, thus they might as well talk about their plans for them early on.



Well yeah, I'm aware, and I was expecting an expansion. It's just a matter of how you're projecting your company towards buyers, announcing paid content this early tends to make people feel like they're nothing but a money-grubbing company, as in reactions to MvC3 dlc announcement.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2011)

It's Blizzard, they don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2011)

Game was already rated in Australia

note: Starcraft 2 was rated 4 months before it came out

A release this year is looking likely now.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2011)

I want to know about their plans for a console release. Since its practically confirmed that there are plans to release it on consoles.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2011)

Wait...they're gonna release it on consoles?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2011)

Sooner or later, most likely yes.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably going to release it during my finals week, like usual. Oh Blizz


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool.  .


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 6, 2011)

I just hope they won't postpone PC release in order to make a simultaneous release with console version(s).


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

No, I don't see Blizzard doing that, that's almost a certainty they won't. They've said numerous times they want to release the game this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Alien said:


> Game was already rated in Australia
> 
> note: Starcraft 2 was rated 4 months before it came out
> 
> A release this year is looking likely now.


Yeah, no.

Maybe July 2012.

Let's be realistic, here: Diablo isn't as big to Blizzard as Starcraft is. They will take their time with it and delay it as long as possible just because.


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

database leak 



beware of spoilers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Bloodletter. 

I ain't readin' all that.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> Maybe July 2012.
> 
> Let's be realistic, here: Diablo isn't as big to Blizzard as Starcraft is. They will take their time with it and delay it as long as possible just because.


Diablo 2 sold a shitton of copies  though, especially for its time, and thus there's quite some sales potential here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

That's true, but neither game made them WoW money. Really I'd be shocked if the next Starcraft 2 installment came out on time.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

Blizz's games always come out on time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

In a manner of speaking.


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLZdlXg05rQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

I might not be as big a Blizzard fanboy as i once was but fuck me i'm getting hyped


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm much more excited for this than I was for Starcraft 2.


But I also have reasonable doubts that it will be as good as Diablo II.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 6, 2011)

I just hope the environments/Acts are larger than D2's. I mean, that game was tiny when you think about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Tiny is terms of towns and such, yes. But the replay value was enormous.


But only if you're addicted to finding loot and killing monsters in different ways.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 6, 2011)

Would be exceedingly nice if they gave you the storage capacity to build up a collection of uniques or gear-sets, if you were so inclined. My ratio of mules - characters i actaully played was roughly 6-1 on d2 

Looks like i wont be resorting to going back to wow anytime soon. Skyrim ships in 2 months, and hpoefully by the time i play that enough to get bored of it (the 1st time) D3 will be shipping or really close to release


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2011)

Livestream of someone playing the beta


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks decent enough so far.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucky bastard. Game looks fine so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

It might be all right. Maybe. Kinda. In a manner.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2011)

Employees got to take the beta home with them last week. Currently they're sending invites out in phases. About an hour ago a friend texted me asking for my B.net email to try and get me in. Right now it seems like they're only giving out invites to friends&family of employees, but based on that the public invites should probably start within a couple weeks.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm almost certain I will play the Barb if I pick the game up. For some reason I am not that excited about Diablo. If not Barb than DH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I won't know if it's good or not until I play the damn thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Been watching some of the HD videos of the beta and fuuuuuuuuuuuuck I want this so bad now.


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

It looks a bit darker and grimmer than i expected


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuck you, now I will constantly check my email


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

Way ahead of you 

i keep checking both my e-mail and my battlenet account


----------



## insane111 (Sep 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Fuck you, now I will constantly check my email



LOL, well as of right now it's still in the "friends&family" phase, which means they're only inviting people who have been manually opted in by employees. No public invites have gone out at all, and since this phase only started a couple days ago I suspect it will be at least a couple weeks before public ones go out.

I tried asking when the public phase starts, but apparently he isn't even allowed to say that much for some reason. TOP SECRET NFOS. My bet would be it starts with Blizzcon.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm just getting my hopes up because I was in the first wave of SC2 Beta keys


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

lol only noobs had to wait for sc2 keys. just fake predorder off amazon or gamestop = free beta without buying the game


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Goova said:


> lol only noobs had to wait for sc2 keys. just fake predorder off amazon or gamestop = free beta without buying the game





Can we do that with Diablo3?


----------



## Rios (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll play it eventually. So far the Witch Doctor seems most intriguing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I'm just getting my hopes up because I was in the first wave of SC2 Beta keys


Bastard. I was in the one at the tail-ass end that lasted for literally 3 days and was shut down. 


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Can we do that with Diablo3?



Hope so. I will totally pre-order Diablo III.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 10, 2011)

Not really missing much right now, the only content available is act 1 normal which only took me about 2 hours to do. After that the only thing left to do is loot runs. Can't even duel other players yet either


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KELGm0045hw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I want this,preferably hooked to my veins!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Playthrough in 1 hour?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Playthrough in 1 hour?



The Beta is just 1/3 or 1/4 of the very first Act!

Think of it as just clearing Tristram in D2.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

I get the feeling the first act will be a lot more polished and bug-free than the rest of the game. Because beta testers will never SEE the rest


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The Beta is just 1/3 or 1/4 of the very first Act!
> 
> Think of it as just clearing Tristram in D2.



I clear it in less than a minute


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I get the feeling the first act will be a lot more polished and bug-free than the rest of the game. Because beta testers will never SEE the rest



My guess is they will just keep unlocking sections of the game in increments until everything is available (at least on normal difficulty). The current beta build is practically the exact same thing that they allowed people to play at Blizzcon last year, which I find kind of odd. But still keep in mind that they haven't even reached the public testing phase yet, so there must be a lot more to come.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

I really don't get it, with my sick rig over here and i still havent got beta key, what the hell blizzard!


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I really don't get it, with my sick rig over here and i still havent got beta key, what the hell blizzard!



I thought I already explained this 

Summed up version: no public invites have gone out at all, yet.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I really don't get it, with my sick rig over here and i still havent got beta key, what the hell blizzard!



A "sick rig" is more likely to NOT get you into the beta, since they want to test it on a wide range of hardware. Meaning loads of low and middle class PCs.


----------



## Alien (Sep 11, 2011)

BRB firing up my 486


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there any 486 out there that can even handle Windows XP


----------



## Alien (Sep 11, 2011)

I doubt it haha

OT: has anyone seen a spell or skill that looks like it requires precise clicking ? 

Most look like they're just spam in a general direction type of stuff


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2011)

Precise clicking in Bnet 2.0
Oh Alien you must be joking


----------



## Alien (Sep 11, 2011)

Sigh 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJahkoqY-ak[/YOUTUBE]

Am i the only person who thinks that the VA sounds a bit meh ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I thought I already explained this
> 
> Summed up version: no public invites have gone out at all, yet.


ohh sorry didnt know that, i got like 2 times in a row Beta invite in wow  adn it was soon, so im kinda impatient !



Zaru said:


> A "sick rig" is more likely to NOT get you into the beta, since they want to test it on a wide range of hardware. Meaning loads of low and middle class PCs.


Now wheres my pentium 4 hiding around...


Alien said:


> BRB firing up my 486


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2011)

Will whore myself out for a beta key.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2011)

Alien said:


> OT: has anyone seen a spell or skill that looks like it requires precise clicking ?
> 
> Most look like they're just spam in a general direction type of stuff



Do you mean spells that absolutely require you to click the target in order to land a hit? I've only played Wizard and so far at level 13 (the current cap) there's only 1 spell like that called Electrocute. It's a rapidly spammable chain lightning, but it isn't a straight-line or random projectile like nearly everything else.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 11, 2011)

So pumped for this.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

As far as I can remember the duels in DII they were big spam fests in the general direction of your enemy except for direct target skills like First of Heavens or if you want to teleport stomp him with Druid/Nercro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Dueling in DII was kind of fun at first when no one really knew what they were doing and you were lower levels.

Then they made that rune word that lets anyone teleport and it became horrible terrorshit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Enigma. Telespam, first hit wins. Boring as fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

So it may turn out that you only get a Beta invite if you have SC2 or a WoW account. 

I have neither.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

I have about 9 months of straight gameplay time on my WoW account. I hope that helps me get an invite.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

yeh then im high on the list have d2, sc2, and wow, sc1 all on my bnet account. wow ive played about a year


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 12, 2011)

Love how the forumites are complaining about the game being too easy, death penalty not harsh enough, etc etc...when the beta caps at level 13 and only shows the first third of the easiest Act in the easiest difficulty.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Diablo is also a pretty easy game once you get a hang of it.

Just people finding something to complain about.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2011)

> Love how the forumites are complaining about the game being too easy



The Diablo community proving once again how hardcore they are!
Wait, can you play hardcore?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it may turn out that you only get a Beta invite if you have SC2 or a WoW account.
> 
> I have neither.



Well,it's good then that I have both of them!


But then again,I am in the EU,so that sets the score back to zero!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2011)

There's no EU Beta?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 12, 2011)

hey is there going to be a summoner class or druid class like in the last one


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Witchdoctor       .


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaru said:


> There's no EU Beta?



The Beta will start in the USA and then later (at an undisclosed date ) it will start in the EU.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Rios said:


> The Diablo community proving once again how hardcore they are!
> Wait, can you play hardcore?


Well Diablo is an easy game until Hell Mode. And even then with the right characters it's easy. I mean even I was able to make it to Hell in Hardcore and I like blindly rushing into battles.

That said, Inferno difficulty is supposed to be ridiculously hard. 


Ciupy said:


> Well,it's good then that I have both of them!
> 
> 
> But then again,I am in the EU,so that sets the score back to zero!


I don't have either.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)

derp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not buying Starcraft 2 just or a small chance that I get the beta. Double for WoW. 

Though I may buy SC2 eventually once some good maps are made for it.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 12, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wait, can you play hardcore?



Yea, one thing attracting people to hardcore is that the real money AH won't be available. Which I don't really understand, if people want to buy items, then they are going to one way or another.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

It's more hardcore if you use eBay.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there a reason that they didnt add paladin


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Is there a reason that they didnt add paladin



Because he was already in Diablo II.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Nobody likes pally's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Hammerdins are so 2005.


----------



## Alien (Sep 13, 2011)

Shared stash is only 350 slots apparently 

that's a bit low i reckon 

I had like a dozen mules for my uniques alone in D2


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

I recall barbarians and mages being more Op than hammerdins :/
Is it true that you will buy items with real life money?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

They have a real money auction house. It's not a necessity to do anything though.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> Shared stash is only 350 slots apparently
> 
> that's a bit low i reckon
> 
> I had like a dozen mules for my uniques alone in D2



Items take up significantly less space than they did in d2, the largest items are only 2 slots. Most bulk items that stack also have a generously large maximum stack size. They've also said they plan to add upgradable bags, although that isn't final and hasn't happened yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Is there a reason that they didnt add paladin





Alien said:


> Shared stash is only 350 slots apparently
> 
> that's a bit low i reckon
> 
> I had like a dozen mules for my uniques alone in D2


I remember them saying that the stash would be infinite or something. Or maybe I just assumed that, hard to say. It doesn't really bother me either way as long as there is a shared stash. It makes muling that much easier. 


Of course the character limit doesn't help.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nobody likes pally's.



GTFO..


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

The only good pally is a dead pally, or a pack mule pally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I liked playing as a Paladin when nobody else was doing it. I felt special and powerful. Then everyone did it. Then they made Enigma. Then I couldn't afford Enigma. Then I sucked and hated it. Then I hated everyone. Then I hated myself. Then I uninstalled Diablo II.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 13, 2011)

I always prefered necro's (and later druids) myself.

Could never find the motivation to put any real effort into the other class's


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The only good pally is a dead pally, or a pack mule pally.



You just haven't seen the light..



That is,the light of the cleansing,eternal burning,fire!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 14, 2011)

I played and enjoyed every class except the Assassin.  Couldn't be bothered with those combo techs or whatever they were. >_>

Favored the Sorceress, Amazon, and Barbarian.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I liked all of the classes. Assassin was one of my favorites to use because she was so different.

I initially enjoyed the Druid, too, but they made his lycanthropy tree useless almost with patches.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 14, 2011)

I honestly can't decide what class to start with. DH is out, as is WD (probably), but choosing between a female Barb and a male Monk is going to be tough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm totally making a Monk the first day. 


Then I can enjoy running shit before they nerf him.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 14, 2011)

I tried all the classes, the only one I didn't care much for was WD. Demon Hunter seemed shitty at first, until I switched to a slow 2h bow instead two 1 hand bows. I don't know if it's a bug or not, but the ability damage scaling for slow, hard hitting weapons is crazy. After I switched I just started steamrolling everything, getting kill bonuses left and right (which was hard to do with two 1 handers).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

The Demon Hunter at first seemed like a great class. But when the gameplay videos game out I found myself wanting to distance myself from the class as much as possible. It seems like she would take forever to kill armies of monsters with just spamming that dumb bola shot thing.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Going to play a Wizard probably, or a Monk.


Edit: Fuck you I'm a Wizard. Has a nice sound to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll try the Wizard after I'm done owning the game as a Monk.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess Force was wrong about the closed beta starting this week. Oh well, maybe next week.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

A Wizard did it, and that's what I'll be too.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I guess Force was wrong about the closed beta starting this week. Oh well, maybe next week.





















NeoGAF told it right..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2011)

I want my beta (((((((((((


----------



## insane111 (Sep 18, 2011)

I want more content  It's so short that it only took 1 day to beat it on every class.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2011)

Insane, how the heck you got F&F invite?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 18, 2011)

The beta isn't meant to be very long.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 18, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Insane, how the heck you got F&F invite?



There are 9 people who work there in our WoW guild, and the majority of the guild are RL friends.




Coteaz said:


> The beta isn't meant to be very long.



They never limited anywhere near this much content in other betas


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2011)

I was hoping Diablo III was longer than II, but it looks like I'm shit outta luck.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 18, 2011)

insane111 said:


> They never limited anywhere near this much content in other betas


There are major spoilers directly after the Leoric fight. Blizzard doesn't want to ruin that.



Naruto said:


> I was hoping Diablo III was longer than II, but it looks like I'm shit outta luck.


Um, what? We see barely a third of Act 1 in the beta, and there are 4 Acts of unknown length.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

That doesn't mean that it will be longer than Diablo II. Still, calling it now is incredibly premature. 

The beta is more like a demo than anything else. I want to play it.


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus those Barbarian armor sets..

I knew I wanted to play as a Barbarian and now this cements it further..


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

The beta has been cracked btw. 

At the moment you can only install it and walk around in Tristram though


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> The beta has been cracked btw.
> 
> At the moment you can only install it and walk around in Tristram though



Oh I know.


Unfortunately  you can't even pick a class,it always pops you in Tristram as a Demon Hunter.

Also the skills don't work,or the NPC's for that matter.


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

Still gonna install it, need to get an idea of the performance. Blizzard games are pretty CPU bound (D3 is probably only going to use 2 cores) and my CPU is poop


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> Still gonna install it, need to get an idea of the performance. Blizzard games are pretty CPU bound (D3 is probably only going to use 2 cores) and my CPU is poop



It's gonna run fine,since it's smooth as butter on my PC which is not exactly top of the line stuff.

It's optimised as all heck though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Those armor sets look kind of silly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

those barb sets are crazy, almost makes me want to play that class.

only 2 wizard sets i saw, they werent very good but ill remain hopeful


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

They just look so colorful and cartoonish. It's throwing me off, man.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

this game isnt diablo 1


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 20, 2011)

at least they look better than the WoW items


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

They aren't horrible, just...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

You're too picky CMX, it looks fine, you're just use to the ugly lack of diverse look in D1&2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Giant superfluous spikes covering the armor and ridiculous colors just aren't functional. The first Barbarian set is okay. The second one? 

Third & fourth ones are okay, but the fifth one?  It looks like something out of Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Shoulder bash someone when you're wearing spikes, then try saying they aren't functional.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah say you're in the death stars garbage compartment and then bam! luke skywalker and co. come crashin down on you, but see you have spiky shoulders and they all die. and darth vader rules the galaxy for forever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll shoulder bash your mother.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Goova said:


> yeah say you're in the death stars garbage compartment and then bam! luke skywalker and co. come crashin down on you, but see you have spiky shoulders and they all die. and darth vader rules the galaxy for forever






Where the fuck is mah beta invite.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 20, 2011)

This shit looks soooo good.

Need to play now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd rape my own sister for a beta key. Then I'd kill her.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

Beta started. I have no invite.

BRB, killing self.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd rape my own sister for a beta key. Then I'd kill her.



Wow...that's pretty far.  But then again, this is Diablo 3 we're talking about.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wow...that's pretty far.  But then again, this is Diablo 3 we're talking about.



I'd rape his sister and killer her to.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd rape my own sister for a beta key. Then I'd kill her.





Gnome said:


> I'd rape his sister and killer her to.




                         .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

My sister's rapesnatch beta key is MINE. You can't have it!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, fuck my life.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

Life's a bitch. And then Diablo 3 gets canceled and you kill yourself.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 20, 2011)

Pass your sister around so we all get a shot, CMX


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My sister's rapesnatch beta key is MINE. You can't have it!



What if she gets 2? You share!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll take her ass. Being the fine gentleman I am.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

We only have 3 months. I hope it comes out this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll share. I got first dibs though. You guys get sloppy seconds.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Heads-up,Diablo 3 Beta just started:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkZeGzaTKM[/YOUTUBE]



Check your battlenetz!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Yay for not being eligible. 


Fuck you, Blizzard. In your ass. With a steel pipe. Hard.


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

HQ streams inbound


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> HQ streams inbound



You got in?


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

No 

talking about guys like Day9 and stuff. They all got invites


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't get no invite.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuck Blizzard, I have a WoW account for 4 years, no invite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, let's boycott Blizzard. Bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

All hail our new Torchlight 2 overlords 

Pity, they didn't release it this month. Would have been good to tide us over until D3 comes out.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> All hail our new Torchlight 2 overlords
> 
> Pity, they didn't release it this month. Would have been good to tide us over until D3 comes out.



I actually think that Torchlight 2 is going to release AFTER Diablo 3 comes out,which will outright murder it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2011)

Isn't it press and fansites now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Fucking Blizzard where's my beta invite, have had an WoW account since it came out.


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I actually think that Torchlight 2 is going to release AFTER Diablo 3 comes out,which will outright murder it.



They missed their optimum launch window i'm afraid. Hoping it still sells alright when it comes out.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Isn't it press and fansites now?



Well,some people have said that they are neither press or F&F and they got in.

It could be a very small batch of beta keys being set at first with the huge waves starting at the beginning of October.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,some people have said that they are neither press or F&F and they got in.
> 
> It could be a very small batch of beta keys being set at first with the *huge waves starting at the beginning of October*.



Praying this is the case.

Been supporting Blizzard since the original Diablo days and definitely anxious to try out D3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Torchlight II could be in some serious trouble, that's for sure. It should have been released earlier this year to get maximum effect.

If it launches too close to the D3 release it's boned. And hard.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

It's official now,the Beta has started for the public as well.

Anyone from EU got into this first wave?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 20, 2011)

>WoW since Q1 2005
>SCII since release
>Every Blizzard game available

>No D3 beta

Thanks Blizz. 



Ciupy said:


> I actually think that Torchlight 2 is going to release AFTER Diablo 3 comes out,which will outright murder it.


Torchlight 2 looks like garbage anyways. First one was dull, I expect #2 to be no different.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2011)

Silly people, you don't get into the beta for being a loyal customer


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't need to be logical to bitch


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Silly people, you don't get into the beta for being a loyal customer



You should. Rather than it going to to random frauds.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't pay a single cent for WoW and yet I was first wave in the Sc2 Beta
It's semi-random dependent on your PC, accept it


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't wait for the actual game to come out.

I've been waiting a long time for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Embrace it like the big fat dick it is.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2011)

What character are you all going to start with when the game eventually comes out?

I'm going with the Monk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course the Monk. Looks the most badass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Demon Hunter then Wizard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2011)

We should get a mod to make a poll on the thread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> >WoW since Q1 2005
> >SCII since release
> >Every Blizzard game available
> 
> >No D3 beta



Are you me?

Because i got into the Wrath of the Lich King Beta and i couldn't have given less of a shit back then.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 20, 2011)

Alright, I may have been a little premature.

Rumor is that the public invites haven't gone out yet. I'll give it another hour or two before I give up in a huff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Still won't get it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Alright, I may have been a little premature.
> 
> Rumor is that the public invites haven't gone out yet. I'll give it another hour or two before I give up in a huff.





			
				Blizz Quote said:
			
		

> The fiery gates leading to the Burning Hells have begun to swing open, and the Diablo III beta test is officially underway. Invitations to participate in the beta test are now being delivered to the chosen heroes. ...


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Alright, I may have been a little premature.
> 
> Rumor is that the public invites haven't gone out yet. I'll give it another hour or two before I give up in a huff.



I created a thread on the public forums about it 

I update it each night at around 7PM PST. If they do send out a large opt-in wave, the number of players in public games should have a noticeable increase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Any of you assholes have a beta key you wanna give me?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Insane, how do you feel about getting 100,000 rep for a possible invite key you might receive in the future

Hey, I tried


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Shit, I'll give you all my reps.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Hey Insane, how do you feel about getting 100,000 rep for a possible invite key you might receive in the future
> 
> Hey, I tried



haha, I actually did opt in my 2nd account specifically to share it if it does get an invite. Hopefully they don't have a way to sift me out since I already have it on my main account.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll give you all my posts, too.


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2011)

2.5M for a key


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Posts > Reps.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, I'll give you all my reps.



I'm sure I promised to give you mine if I get in.

I'm going to hold you to your word.


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Posts > Reps.



Madness


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh yeah. 

I forgot about that.  I guess I cannot retract my offer.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> I forgot about that.  I guess I cannot retract my offer.



Is it even possible to take someone else's reps?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, I'll give you all my reps.



You can't actually transfer rep.

But I can rep for 100k in 2 weeks.


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> You can't actually transfer rep.
> 
> But I can rep for 100k in 2 weeks.



It's not going to go to you.


I read it before.

I think it would be pretty interesting to play Diablo in first person view but I don't think it would be Diablo any more.

It would be pretty hard to do some of the things that make the game so good like item finding. Also comparatively Diablo areas are absolutely massive and with Blizz's good obsession with perfection the game would take way too much time to make and too much space taken.

Think about having full HD 3D models of every item in the game. It would be insane.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 22, 2011)

if i get one ill gladly give it to you for a lot of rep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Is it even possible to take someone else's reps?


Not if you believe this:


Zaru said:


> You can't actually transfer rep.
> 
> But I can rep for 100k in 2 weeks.




But I don't believe it. I can have someone transfer you all my reps. Believe it. 

And, if not, I'll mail you a check, converting all of my reps (1.5 million) into a reasonable financial conversion.


Goova said:


> if i get one ill gladly give it to you for a lot of rep


I'll draw you a MS Paint of Diablo having sex with Kerrigan from Starcraft. Either Infested or not, it's your choice.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I created a thread on the public forums about it
> 
> I update it each night at around 7PM PST. If they do send out a large opt-in wave, the number of players in public games should have a noticeable increase.


Well that's interesting.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And, if not, I'll mail you a check, converting all of my reps (1.5 million) into a reasonable financial conversion.



Now you're talking, that's the type of green I might be interested in


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, something like 1/1000th of a cent.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2011)

Using the current currency exchange rate, 1 NF rep point is approximately equivalent to 3.33 * 10^-7 USD.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm deciding between Monk and Wizard. I think Monk...


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2011)

They added the items a few hours ago


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 22, 2011)

After watching multiple playthroughs and quicklooks of the beta I feel like I know basically every inch of it. 

Even though I wouldnt be on the list for a possible beta key. lol


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 23, 2011)

> _*We commonly use the term “soon” when referring to Blizzard releases, because we know that no matter how hard we’re working to reach a target, we’re not going to compromise and launch a game before it’s ready. For Diablo III, we were aiming to launch by the end of 2011. As we’re announcing globally today, our new target for the game is early 2012.
> 
> While this news might not be a complete surprise, I know that many of you were hopeful that Diablo III would ship this year. We were too. However, this week we pulled together people from all of the teams involved with the game to decide whether we felt it would be ready before the end of December, and we grudgingly came to the conclusion that it would not. Ultimately, we feel that to deliver an awesome Diablo sequel that lives up to our expectations and yours as well, we should take a little more time and add further polish to a few different elements of the game.
> 
> ...






The game isn't coming out this year,but in early 2012..


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 23, 2011)

Fine by me, I really rather get a new top tier desktop before it releases rather than play it on my laptop.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The game isn't coming out this year,but in early 2012..


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 23, 2011)

insane111 said:


> They added the items a few hours ago



fuck me, the unique items are boring

they all overuse a set few attributes with moderate stats and lack any sort of unique effects

league of legends-tier design there


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 23, 2011)

2012? Oh fuck off Blizz


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 23, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> 2012? Oh fuck off Blizz



Don't you want a better game?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Don't you want a better game?



Did that argument work with Duke Nukem?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Did that argument work with Duke Nukem?



Low blow man,low blow.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Don't you want a better game?


D3 will be unbalanced on release regardless, so they might as well roll it out now instead of dicking around like this


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2011)

What I think is that they must have come across some major problems with the Beta because until now everything they said pointed to a pretty solid December date.

I wander what the fuck up was.

Also don't forget that they said that there's going to be some big changes with the Demon Hunter too.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> D3 will be unbalanced on release regardless, so they might as well roll it out now instead of dicking around like this



Games are never balanced, any dev who tries will be stuck in an infinite loop of "nerfs and buffs" patches.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Games are never balanced, any dev who tries will be stuck in an infinite loop of "nerfs and buffs" patches.



A lot of possible imbalances simply remain undiscovered until someone actually focusses on them, which might not happen until years later.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Diablo III can be delayed for a while, no biggie. I have other games to play. Namely Dark Souls.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 23, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> D3 will be unbalanced on release regardless, so they might as well roll it out now instead of dicking around like this



You are wrong


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Did that argument work with Duke Nukem?



It's Blizzard vs. a slew of no name companies that worked on Duke Nukem.

I think it's safe to say Duke Nukem wasn't delayed because of an intent to polish, but shitty design and mistakes. I could be wrong, but I'm fine with putting my trust into a high caliber company like Blizzard.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 23, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You are wrong


Yeah, maybe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Can't wait to slay me a Diablo.


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2011)

This time it will have 3 horns!


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonder how many seals we'll have to activate this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

800 seals, 1,300 bosses, 68,000 monsters, and 2 Diablo transformations.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 23, 2011)

I think they should expand on the Heavens beyond Tyrael.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

I think they'll have a full-on assault of the heavens toward the middle of the game.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2011)

Diablo 1 i mainly played the monk, in LoD it was the assassin so i'm thinking about running either the monk or the demonhunter.

I haven't read much about the game yet (to keep the hype low) but can you re-spec this time? Starting the character all over just because you put some points in the wrong abilities sucked.



Zaru said:


> But I can rep for 100k in 2 weeks.



It took me 4 years to pass 100k, i knew you had a lot of points but thats just crazy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2011)

Slice said:


> Diablo 1 i mainly played the monk, in LoD it was the assassin so i'm thinking about running either the monk or the demonhunter.
> 
> I haven't read much about the game yet (to keep the hype low) but can you re-spec this time? Starting the character all over just because you put some points in the wrong abilities sucked.
> 
> ...



In the game you don't put points in the skills. You unlock the skills as you level up and then the skills spec up depending on your gear stats.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2011)

That sounds good.

I have to admit i am a bit scared of the game - if it does the same as the first two it will eat up almost all my free time for a few weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Slice said:


> Diablo 1 i mainly played the monk, in LoD it was the assassin so i'm thinking about running either the monk or the demonhunter.
> 
> I haven't read much about the game yet (to keep the hype low) but can you re-spec this time? Starting the character all over just because you put some points in the wrong abilities sucked.
> 
> ...


Diablo I didn't have a monk. Unless you played Hellfire, which added a monk as a new class.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I think they should expand on the Heavens beyond Tyrael.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they'll have a full-on assault of the heavens toward the middle of the game.


As long as the Heavens look better than in those abortion-worthy screenshots of the old D3 from 2005.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2011)

For anyone who read the novels, the game will definitely focus on the Heavens and the true nature of humans.

For those who don't know the secret about the human race, they actually are:

*Spoiler*: __ 




A race called Nephalem (Sounds familiar?), the offspring between Mephisto's daughter, Lilith and an angel called Inarius. They literally created the world of Sanctuary and were pretty much responsible for the Sin War. The Nephalem turned out to be a pretty powerful hybrid race so Lilith wanted to make an army out of them in order to conquer both Hell and Heaven. Inarius wouldn't have any of that shit so he created the Worldstone which was pretty much a giant seal for the Nephalem, it prevented the Nephalem's usage of power and made them gradually lose their abilities with each successive generation, resulting in the normal humans we see in the series.

Both Lilith and Inarius are currently dead. The worldstone has been destroyed in Lord of Destruction and some select humans are already gaining their powers. Since Tyrael is responsible for this, i imagine that Heaven and the Angiris Council are losing their shit right about now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Do the novels (or the game lore in general) say anything about the characters players are able to control? Are they somehow special?

Because canonically, a single average joe/jane mows through the world and defeats beings like Mephisto, Diablo and Baal...


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Do the novels (or the game lore in general) say anything about the characters players are able to control? Are they somehow special?
> 
> Because canonically, a single average joe/jane mows through the world and defeats beings like Mephisto, Diablo and Baal...



Inarius but a stop to the growing magical powers of the Nephalem with the World Stone however after Uldyssiun changed the world stone the Nephalem began to get their powers back slowly. Some having more powers then others.

After the destruction of the World Stone by Tyreal at the end of D2 we have no idea at how strong the powers of the Nephalem

My guess is that in D3 there will be more Nephalem with loads of power then the previous games.

The characters are special because they are able to better tap into their powers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, we aren't exactly talking about average joes here. We're talking select warriors and mages of ancient and powerful organizations or cultures. We don't know for sure but maybe they were able to tap into their dormant powers through training and shit.

Plus most of them die or are corrputed anyway. The Rogue and the Mage characters of Diablo 1 were corrupted and turned into bosses in Diablo 2. And every playable character of Diablo 2 is dead except for the Barbarian.

One novel in particular, The Moon of the Suider, tells a story about one of the few recurring characters of the series. A necromancer named Zayl is helping some cursed noble family and throughout the story there's this noble woman who follows him all the time and occasionally starts shitting all kinds of magic randomly, she has no idea how she's doing what she's doing but she gets better at it.

The Nephalem are going to be pretty important in story very soon.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2011)

Blue posted they're shooting for early 2012, so you can forget about the possibility of a holiday release.

Thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 23, 2011)

Polearm Monk is looking seriously appealing to me. I like how he can just punch demons to pieces to.

+fist weapons... YES!!!


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Blue posted they're shooting for early 2012, so you can forget about the possibility of a holiday release.
> 
> Thought I'd let you know.



Figured this would be more or less the case, since they've only recently started their beta testing. And this works out well for the fans, since im betting a good chunk of us are going to be busy with skyrim for awhile, so that means we dont have to try and choose which game we sacrifice our freetime / social lives too


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2011)

Bah dont care one bit about Skyrim. Would rather spend my time playing something mindless.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> Bah dont care one bit about Skyrim. Would rather spend my time playing something mindless.



Im sure the next republican convention will have an asteroids or ms. pacman machine..


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo I didn't have a monk. Unless you played Hellfire, which added a monk as a new class.



Yes Hellfire, i forgot how the add-on was called and was too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2011)

I've decided to play D2 again and started with my favourite Necromancer.

I've got to the part where I've released Cain and I've just realised how slow the mana recharges in the game without any regeneration items.

I need to find myself sum socketable armour and some skulls.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 25, 2011)

There are so many bots doing the runs now, it's easy to level up.  Hard part is finding a rush.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> There are so many bots doing the runs now, it's easy to level up.  Hard part is finding a rush.



I play single player.

I'm not a big multiplayer.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2011)

Single player is pretty much just slow multiplayer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Diablo II is ruined by bots, sadly. But I always felt that Multiplayer was the way to go--but only if you have a group of friends to play with.

Teaming up is fun. Dueling can be fun, too, but it's more fun to have a rivalry within your group rather than trying to play against the cookie-cutter builds with twinked gear.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Whole lot of clicking going on.



And I'm not doing any of it.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2011)

I know people who have beta access and aren't playing it.

FML.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Tell them cunts to pass the salt.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Do the novels (or the game lore in general) say anything about the characters players are able to control? Are they somehow special?
> 
> Because canonically, a single average joe/jane mows through the world and defeats beings like Mephisto, Diablo and Baal...



Canonically it is all the champions that work together to defeat them, not a single champion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a good beta hack. Or a beta key.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I know people who have beta access and aren't playing it.
> 
> FML.



Probably because it gets old in a few days  none of the people on my realid log on it any more either. 

I've been whoring my account out for about a week now, if anyone really wants it that bad it's $5 per day  (with a max of 1 week per person).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

There's only so much you can do with the beta. 


That is why they should give their fucking beta access to someone else after testing it.  Blizzard should realize this.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 11, 2011)

A friend shared his beta account with me.

Life is bliss.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> A friend shared his beta account with me.
> 
> Life is bliss.



I'm a friend too


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm a friend too



It's not my account to share, otherwise I would pass it around 


*Spoiler*: _To be perfectly blunt, here's how I feel about the Diablo 3 Beta_ 



Good game, but overhyped. Torchlight 2 is something we should all seriously consider.

Mixed feelings about the graphics. Amazing attention to detail and environments that produce the right atmosphere. Character textures are far too blurry and most three dimensional models are jagged. Currently the beta does not support anti aliasing to make up for this. Finally, I don't know if this is a complaint that would persist past the first act, but the way they tried to give Tristram this hazy look was by toning down contrast a LOT. I wouldn't mind a slider in the video options, to be honest. And no, gamma doesn't fix it.

Gameplay is solid, nothing new here. Not a lot of skills to test with, so it's hard to tell just how dynamic things would be at higher levels. As a barbarian I found my fury spending skills to be underwhelming, but fury generators are spot on and far more rewarding than D2's early level weapon swings.

Nitpicking at this point, don't read it unless you accept that fact:

Dialogue volume needs to be 200% higher by default. Maybe it's nostalgia, I don't care. First thing I did was adjust my speakers and lower all other sound sources accordingly to make voice acting resonate a little more like it did back in D2.

I hate the character selection screen. It's convoluted.

The beta is way, way too short.

Clearly this is the Barbarian from Diablo 2. Same voice actor and everything. Where is his face mark?




That's about it. If I didn't bitch about a particular feature, then assume it's good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Is the right-click mouse button functionality still intact from Diablo II? That's the one thing I'm worried about them fucking up.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is the right-click mouse button functionality still intact from Diablo II? That's the one thing I'm worried about them fucking up.



What do you mean? You can customize the skill used by the right mouse button, but you can't use hotkeys to swap what's in it, no.

Wasn't much of an issue as I had only 3 active skills most of the time. I'm guessing later on it might be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> What do you mean? You can customize the skill used by the right mouse button, but you can't use hotkeys to swap what's in it, no.
> 
> Wasn't much of an issue as I had only 3 active skills most of the time. I'm guessing later on it might be.



Here's what I mean:

In Diablo II you could hold the right button down with the normal attack assigned to it. It would make you walk like normal, but when you got close enough to a monster, it would attack the monster.


This also worked on some melee skills such as Frenzy and Zeal. It wouldn't activate the skills, it would just walk, until you were in range. It was a vast improvement over Diablo I.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here's what I mean:
> 
> In Diablo II you could hold the right button down with the normal attack assigned to it. It would make you walk like normal, but when you got close enough to a monster, it would attack the monster.
> 
> ...



Only if the spell requires a target, otherwise it will cast it. Just like Diablo 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Wish I had a beta.


----------



## Okokami (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wish I had a beta.



Only if I get one first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a dream I got the beta last night and it sucked.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Had a dream I got the beta last night and it sucked.



You're participating in the giveaways at least, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Naruto said:


> You're participating in the giveaways at least, right?



I'd sign up for that right now, but Facebook isn't allowed at work.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 13, 2011)

Eh, fuck the beta. 

Wake me up when 2012 rolls around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Eh, fuck the beta.
> 
> Wake me up when 2013 rolls around.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

So what's this about Diablo 3 being free if you subscribe for 12 months to WoW? 

Also,prepare for a godlike CG trailer.

Also,the game is confirmed as multiplatform.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2011)

Those motherfuckers are trying to make me play WoW again with their free game if you susbcribe plans and their pandaren race announced


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2011)

WoW is shit, I got suckered into it a few months back (for like the 100th time) and it's fucking terribly boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Why would I sign up for a year's worth of WoW just for a "free" copy of a game?  How much would that 12 months cost you anyway?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe its still equivalent to $15 a month, so $180.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would I sign up for a year's worth of WoW just for a "free" copy of a game?  How much would that 12 months cost you anyway?



Well,you get to play WoW as well as Diablo 3 (that should kill any and all social life you may have).

Also,when I went to my BattleNet profile Game Management,I saw a Diablo 3 (Coming Soon) section,together with my usual games.

Is this true for everybody or is this an invite to the beta?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

$180 for a game I won't play to get a $59.99 game for free.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,you get to play WoW as well as Diablo 3 (that should kill any and all social life you may have).
> 
> Also,when I went to my BattleNet profile Game Management,I saw a Diablo 3 (Coming Soon) section,together with my usual games.
> 
> Is this true for everybody or is this an invite to the beta?



Just checked mine; I have it too, so it isn't a beta invite.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,you get to play WoW



Don't try to make it sound positive. Don't you DARE.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Don't try to make it sound positive. Don't you DARE.





Ciupy said:


> (that should kill any and all social life you may have).




Never said it was.


Also..any news about Titan.

That's what everybody wants to see,not some news of a new WoW expansion featuring Pandarens and a new Monk class..


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2011)

God, nobody is going to take Pandarens seriously, it sounds like a fucking joke. And I thought Blizzard was a think tank, apparently the Warcraft division is filled with 12 year olds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

At least Diablo III will be good. I played the demo "beta".


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlhWqmVeDno&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Blizzard makes the best cinematics.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlhWqmVeDno&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit,so it's Azmodan this time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Blizzard makes the best cinematics.



This is true.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit,so it's Azmodan this time?



And Belial probably. They're the only remaining players in Hell. The fact that Azmodan is the one doing the dream fuckery and claiming that his big ass army will fuck up Sanctuary means that he won dominance of Hell over Belial.

That said, Azmodan is fucking ugly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

What's a Azmodan and why do I care?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a Azmodan and why do I care?



It will give you phaat loot and nipple-rings.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a Azmodan and why do I care?



One of the Lesser Evils who overthrow the The Prime Evils.  

No reason to care at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It will give you phaat loot and nipple-rings.


This I can get behind.


Eternal Goob said:


> One of the Lesser Evils who overthrow the The Prime Evils.
> 
> No reason to care at all.



This I have never heard of.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This I have never heard of.





I didn't know that either until I read about him today.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I didn't know that either until I read about him today.



No,no,you have to put it in simpler,more..wordly terms that CrazyMoronX could give a damn about.

Edit:

CrazyMoronX:

Small underlings got tired of big bosses and want to become bosses themselves.

They will of course drop shiny stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Is this just some shit they made up for Diablo III, the Diablo books (which I'd never read), or is it part of the actual story from the previous games (of which I wouldn't know since I watched them once and stopped caring)?


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

It's part of the story from the previous games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Suuure it is.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

It is.  

Two of the lesser evils were villains in Diablo 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Now you're just making up stuff.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

I would never do such a thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe it's possible that somewhere between the first time I played and paid attention to the story and the 100,000,000 hours of grinding I did after, I just forgot.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

That is likely what happened.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLedw4HACNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

I miss Diablo I.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I miss Diablo I.



I never played Diablo 1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I never played Diablo 1.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


>



D2 was the first one I played and I don't think I could go back and play D1, even though it was awesome for its time I don't think I could stick with it nowadays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

You fucking better. 

Diablo I, in some ways, is better than Diablo II. Though I recommend getting an autoclicker or you'll break a few mouses on the damn thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So this time,it's going to be Leah,huh..


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never played a Diablo game besides ten minutes of the second one.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


>



Dammit, the temptation is getting to me.  I have a whole slew of items that I am buying for next year, this is going to put me in the red.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 22, 2011)

Sweet.

Artbooks are always awesome!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Those motherfuckers are trying to make me play WoW again with their free game if you susbcribe plans and their pandaren race announced



Lol, I actually get to exploit this annual pass thing and get it for free. There's a 25 year game card on my account, so it won't try to charge me until...

Renews: 12/8/2035 6:20 AM

And even though it won't charge me until then, it still says the pass expires next year... so I can just cancel it afterwards 

Annual Pass
Ends: 10/21/2012 5:57 PM


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 22, 2011)

I didnt go w/ the CE for skyrim (it was a rather paltry offering for the price, anyways) but i may just spring for this CE 

Assuming its not over $150


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlhWqmVeDno&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, Blizzard confirmed to make real people after D3 comes out. 

And Azmodan kind of reminds me of Mannoroth.

I wanna see what Belial looks like, there are no pics of him on the wiki.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 22, 2011)

Was Azmodan mentioned in any of the Diablo lore before this game?

Im assuming he was a Lesser Evil while Diablo was ruling in the previous games...but was he ever mentioned, even if only in passing?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Was Azmodan mentioned in any of the Diablo lore before this game?
> 
> Im assuming he was a Lesser Evil while Diablo was ruling in the previous games...but was he ever mentioned, even if only in passing?


Here you go:


----------



## Okokami (Oct 22, 2011)

Not in the games. Maybe in the books? He was one of the two lesser evils that stayed in Hell when the Dark Exile happened along with Belial.

So I'm wondering how Diablo will fit into this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2011)

Azmodan is a member of the 4 lesser evils, a group of the most powerful demons in hell that are just bellow the 3 Prime Evils, the true head honchos of the place.

The Lesser Evils started a rebellion against the Prime Evils in order to take dominance over Hell from them and what do you know, they did it. Only there was a catch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Prime Evils wanted to be overthrown from Hell and "banished" to the Earth in order to ignore the cease-fire agreement they had with Heaven, enabling them to roam the Sanctuary and fuck it up as they wanted. When Diablo 2 happened, The Prime Evils were at the top of their game and made the Lesser Evils their bitches, which is why you have Andariel and Duriel trying to kill you in the first 2 acts. Azmodan and Belial must have escaped them or some shit, the only time they were ever mentioned was in backstory of Diablo 1's manual.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I didnt go w/ the CE for skyrim (it was a rather paltry offering for the price, anyways) but i may just spring for this CE
> 
> Assuming its not over $150



You can pre order it right now for 99.99. If the price goes up you still only have to pay 99.99, and if it goes down you get to pay the reduced price (obviously it won't go down, though).



On another note, yay for inferno


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

Pre ordered just now, tyvm insane.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2011)

The fanart I've used in my sig won 3rd place in BlizzCon art contest and the highest Diablo art.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I got my free Diablo 3 and I guess that means I'm back on WoW.

God damnit. At least they have pokemon.

By the way, 100$ for the collector's edition? Are they fucking nuts? Is there any chance it will go down in price at all?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 23, 2011)

Naruto said:


> By the way, 100$ for the collector's edition? Are they fucking nuts? Is there any chance it will go down in price at all?



Pretty much no chance, SC2 was the exact same price ($60 for standard, $100 for collectors)

At least it isn't as bad as SWTOR, they want $150 for their collector's edition.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Isnt $100 pretty good for a Collector's Edition?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 23, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Isnt $100 pretty good for a Collector's Edition?



Wouldn't really call it good or bad, standard is the word that comes to mind


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2011)

The SC2 CE was €75 here.

Also, my interest in this has completely faded for the moment. Probably watched too many streams.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I ain't buyin' that. 

I'll pay normal price. Although a Diablo head would be nice.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

The thing is can one get the artbook separately from somewhere else? My brother and I like collecting artbooks/concept art from video games and fantasy/sci-fi franchises.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

Artbook is the exact reason I'm getting it. And at just $40 extra with the retail game, I've bought art books at twice that price.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Artbook is the exact reason I'm getting it. And at just $40 extra with the retail game, I've bought art books at twice that price.



Exactly. 

Thats why we're considering the Dark Souls and Arkham City CE as well...so many artbooks so little money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Well my problem is that I'd never look at the art book.

I'd flip through it once or twice, shelf it, forget it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

Guess what?

Sorcerers are AWESOME.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorcerer? Don't you mean motherfucking Wizards.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

I mean both!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Monk is the best class.

I didn't get to play the Demon Hunter though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2011)

The Demon Hunter concept alone is terrible and obscenely undiablo like.

It's probably a blast to play since it's the ranged class, which is my favorite class after summoners but fuck me, i hate this over the top, dual crossbow wielding, matrix jumping shit of a class. They're just trying to pick the WoW players with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Demon Hunter doesn't bother me. I mean, the Assassin was kind of like that already. Kung-fu teleportation kick moves, traps, kage bunshins.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

Ugh, monks, I hate them just like I hate this fascination with monks and Blizzard, why must there be a monk class in DIablo and WoW!?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

WoW, is crap, the monks in their basically have their animations lifted from Kung-fu panda. The monks in D3 are leagues better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the Monk. 

A more balanced replacement over the Paladin as a spiritual warrior. That damn Paladin was too powerful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

Better then the Diablo 2 paladin for sure, but seriously man I want something cooler.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Like what? 


Diablo had Warrior, Rogue, and Sorcerer. The three most generic RPG classes of all time. And it was good.

Diablo II tried to add in the same three basic characters and then throw in a mixture between Warrior and Sorcerer, and the baddest friend of all time: The Necromancer. LOD added in a ninja-type character and a shapeshifter. And it was good.

Diablo III feels like a step back in terms of classes, but the Monk at least spices it up. You got your generic warrior, your generic caster, your generic necromancer wannabe. The Demon Hunter is a blatant Assassin riff. The monk is really the only unique character.


----------



## Alien (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> and the baddest friend of all time: The Necromancer



:fagfist            .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

I had my mind on Panda Priest. 

Diablo has never had a healer class, so clearly this would be the most unique. 

Actually, taking it a step further, the Panda Priest can only heal. Healers shouldn't be able to DPS or damage, it's against their creed, and Blizzard thinks the future of healers is to purely heal. 

This class would be awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon Hunter doesn't bother me. I mean, the Assassin was kind of like that already. Kung-fu teleportation kick moves, traps, kage bunshins.



Yeah but that shit's ingame. When you're actually playing the game, fair is fair, try to be as visually appealing as you want. But when you're presenting the character in a cinematic presentation, you have to be as realistic as you can within the context of the universe.

You know that Tyrael is a badass friend but you don't see him pulling the shit that the Demon Hunter did in her cinematic. That shit was a bad 90's action revenge movie.

Demon Hunter: They killed my parents when i was a young girl. Time to take out the trash.

Then she grabs 2 crossbows and does a matrix slow motion backflip looking like a fucking retard.

Slow motion.

In Diablo. Wow. Fucking hell, i mad.

And at least, they were trying to be different with the Assassin at the time, inserting some warrior class inspired by asian culture and shit, they were tame with it. They didn't tried to be super stylish and extreme. The Demon Hunter is a Warcraft Dark Ranger, period. At least the Witch Doctor manages to create the illusion that it's a brand new class. The monk is the only true new class of the game and frankly, he looks awesome.



> Diablo had Warrior, Rogue, and Sorcerer. The three most generic RPG classes of all time. And it was good.



Well, to be fair, that shit was like in the early nineties. The concept of those 3 classes and whether they were generic or not differed a little from today. At least where video games were concerned. Plus the Rogue was actually an Archer.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope they give us the necromancer back in an expansion. Was my favorite class to play in D2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> I had my mind on Panda Priest.
> 
> Diablo has never had a healer class, so clearly this would be the most unique.
> 
> ...


I know you're trolling, but a pure healer class would be retarded.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah but that shit's ingame. When you're actually playing the game, fair is fair, try to be as visually appealing as you want. But when you're presenting the character in a cinematic presentation, you have to be as realistic as you can within the context of the universe.
> 
> You know that Tyrael is a badass friend but you don't see him pulling the shit that the Demon Hunter did in her cinematic. That shit was a bad 90's action revenge movie.
> 
> ...



I didn't see that trailer. That does sound pretty damn lame.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know you're trolling, but a pure healer class would be retarded.



Not if it was like Final Fantasy and holy or healing spells hurt zombies(and now demons)!!!

/joke


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

Healing sucks, tanking sucks, all dps=win.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well my problem is that I'd never look at the art book.
> 
> I'd flip through it once or twice, shelf it, forget it.



Well there's the difference.

My brother and I LOVE concept art, we're both sketchers and illustrators, and one of our favourite hobbies outside of video games is creating fanart of video games or comics or whatever were into at the time. 

Concept art/project sketches would be one of are number 1 inspirations.

Also about the price, well in Australia the standard price for a popular, new release game here is $99.00 or there abouts. The basic Starcraft 2 game cost us $99 Aussie bucks. So the Diablo 3 CE to me is like paying for a full price game but giving us all this extra stuff...


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2011)

We all know that the Monk is the best.

I would have loved the Necromancer to have been a playable character. Would have been awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> Not if it was like Final Fantasy and holy or healing spells hurt zombies(and now demons)!!!
> 
> /joke


Well technically the Paladin could do that. 



Black Wraith said:


> We all know that the Monk is the best.
> 
> I would have loved the Necromancer to have been a playable character. Would have been awesome.



Necromancer popping out with his boner.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well technically the Paladin could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Necromancer popping out with his boner.



He uses a Bone Spear, then Bone Spirit which gets caught up in the Bone Shield.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

The Wizard in the trailer was pretty awesome. 

_Imma firin mah lazerz now!_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> He uses a Bone Spear, then Bone Spirit which gets caught up in the Bone Shield.


That is some very heavy sexual imagery.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is some very heavy sexual imagery.



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## insane111 (Oct 24, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Demon Hunter concept alone is terrible and obscenely undiablo like.
> 
> It's probably a blast to play since it's the ranged class, which is my favorite class after summoners but fuck me, i hate this over the top, dual crossbow wielding, matrix jumping shit of a class. They're just trying to pick the WoW players with it.



A demon hunter in a world full of demons? Nonsense!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

insane111 said:


> A demon hunter in a world full of demons? Nonsense!



Business be good!

But the gameplay of the DH seems pretty weak. Its not that flashy or powerful looking in game.

Hope they tweak it before release.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 24, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Business be good!
> 
> But the gameplay of the DH seems pretty weak. Its not that flashy or powerful looking in game.
> 
> Hope they tweak it before release.



They actually said they were going to do that at Blizzcon, these were the exact notes that appeared on screen

Demon Hunter Tuning
-Hatred/Discipline - Hatred Generators & Hatred Spenders
-Snares strengthened
-'Cranked up the awesome'

So they're redoing the hatred system to include hatred generators, since you're always out of hated. I assume the 3rd one is referring to visual stuff.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Well it was an obvious flaw so it great to know theyre addressing it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2011)

Please be real.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, so I know it was announced like... two months ago, but... no off-line capabilities?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Please be real.



Fake.

Real release dates are something like this:

1) When it's done
2) Q4 2013


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll announce it a day before it comes out, that's what I would do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll announce it the day before it comes out, then delay the release by 5 months.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll announce it the day before it comes out, then cancel the game.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

No release date announcement, it just shows up in stores one day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No release date announcement, it just shows up in stores one day.



You go to gamestop, see it on the shelves, go "HOLY FUCK SHIT SON!?" ask the guy at the register to get one, he responds with "Sorry sir, it's not out yet."

troloololol


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

Promptly shoot the register guy, it's the only logical course of action.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll announce it a day before, then Activision Blizzard says to buy the game you are required to pre-order a collector's edition of Modern Warfare 3 and buy their elite package with monthly pay. 

You get a keychain as an added bonus.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

And an ingame gun shaped like a dick so you know what a massive cock you are for buying it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

These posts are both hilarious and deeply troubling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll announce it and then say the game was released last year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

They'll release the game as a WoW expansion.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2011)

They already said it's not happening in 2011. They were aiming for it, but couldn't do it in time.

They said it would be very early 2012, so January-February sounds likely at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I wouldn't hold my breath.

I'm thinking more like a summer release at best.


----------



## Okokami (Oct 25, 2011)

Summer release at 2013? Sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

2014 if we're conservative in our estimates.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> I'm thinking more like a summer release at best.



Wanna bet it's out by the end of January?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

Let's start a pool, I say we get it next March.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I got $50.00 on a delayed release in Q2.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 25, 2011)

I bet on 2013 release.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got $50.00 on a delayed release in Q2.



I'd take that bet


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got $50.00 on a delayed release in Q2.



You're going to lose that bet, Blizzard never delay their release


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're going to lose that bet, Blizzard never delay their release



Diablo 3 was planned for Q4 2011, now it's Q1 2012 

But I seriously do think it will be out by Jan-Feb. They specifically said "very early next year".


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't like battle.net. Does anyone like battle.net?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> I don't like battle.net. Does anyone like battle.net?



When battle.net first came out with Diablo, I thought it was fucking awesome. It also had one of the earliest matchmaking systems I can think of (wc3 ladder).

I think some of the features they tried to implement with bnet 2.0 are cool, but poorly executed. It's nice to have streamlined menus and it's cool that blizzard hosts the custom games and not you, but I would've preferred if they kept a "legacy" mode for people who wanted to browse through named rooms. Also, lobbies tend to drop people a lot.

I assume we're talking about SC2, since WoW bnet integration is minimal and D3 isn't out yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

My main gripe is online 100% of the time. I pretty much always have online but the idea that you need online to play offline makes me frustrated.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Diablo 3 was planned for Q4 2011, now it's Q1 2012
> 
> But I seriously do think it will be out by Jan-Feb. They specifically said "very early next year".



To be fair, they never confirm a date, and when they do, they won't move it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I'd take that bet




I'm holding you to it. 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're going to lose that bet, Blizzard never delay their release


Technically, you're right.

They just promise a patch for 9 years, or say a game is coming soon and it's not done 40 years later or it gets cancelled.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> I don't like battle.net. Does anyone like battle.net?



The original battle.net was awesome, but the new one is terrible. It took them forever just to implement chat rooms, and they didn't even do it right. Matchmaking has its benefits, but there should be the option to use a regular game browser as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, battle.net sucks now.


What was wrong with the Diablo II setup? Really it only needed better filtering and/or searching capabilities. Or even the Warcraft III one was good, if not semi-shitty in the same filtering aspects.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 28, 2011)

As im paying more attention to skyrim developments (obviously) im not sure if this has been posted yet.



zombie. bears.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I need to play this game some more.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody read the Diablo novels? I'm thinking of buying them, idk yet though, it's a lot of Knaak, his writing can be exhausting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, Knaak's writing in the Diablo universe is much more contained since it's not like Warcraft where any fucking stupid shit can happen now. Overall, his diablo books are better than the Warcraft ones, they flow better.

Plus, his recurring character, a necromancer called Zayl, is a pretty good character.

That said, Legacy of Blood is my favorite book. The protagonist is an average schmoe caught in some serious demonic bullshit involving the cursed armor of a Diablo 1 boss.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

I see, I'll probably end up buying them then. I think his writing is pretty good, if it's better than the Warcraft books then I'll definitely give them a go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Diablo books? 

I'd rather read about the women's right movement to be honest. Those can't be good.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 4, 2011)

They just added that huge patch. Some stuff I wasn't expecting, it changed the character creation and character menus, and is also using a new soundtrack for the menu. 




Complete list of notes are here


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you guys think that when (if!) the game comes out we can get our own sub forum?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Mods are too gay to make a sub-forum for anything important.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Do you guys think that when (if!) the game comes out we can get our own sub forum?



I very much doubt it. This thread isn't active enough to warrant its own sub-section.



> Mods are too gay to make a sub-forum for anything important.



Dude, you would be swimming in sections otherwise. Look at the trading card game section, that was a huge mistake to begin with. It has less posts than this thread


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I very much doubt it. This thread isn't active enough to warrant its own sub-section.



I think once the game does come out things will be very different.

Plus unfortunately the Pokemon section has gone pretty much dead so that could be replaced with a Diablo section.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I very much doubt it. This thread isn't active enough to warrant its own sub-section.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you would be swimming in sections otherwise. Look at the trading card game section, that was a huge mistake to begin with. It has less posts than this thread



Exactly what I am referencing.

Delete one or all of those shitty ones and make a good one.


You know Diablo III will have a boatload of activity.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know Diablo III will have a boatload of activity.



If it does, we will give it a section. But you don't create a section hoping it gets activity. You create a section when one thread is clearly not enough.

Anyway has anyone tried the new beta patch? I found bugs already, but the new features are awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah D3 could easily warrant another section for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Naruto said:


> If it does, we will give it a section. But you don't create a section hoping it gets activity. You create a section when one thread is clearly not enough.
> 
> Anyway has anyone tried the new beta patch? I found bugs already, but the new features are awesome.



When does that become clear though? 


I'm going to make 10 threads the first day Diablo III comes out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When does that become clear though?
> 
> 
> I'm going to make 10 threads the first day Diablo III comes out.



Then you're going to get done for spam


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Ten threads within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll be too busy playing to post about D3 here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I can't play D3 at work, so I'll be posting, as usual, from work. 


And masturbating under my desk like always.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2011)

I had wished that they kept the "this barb is the same barb as the before barb" storyline, because now I don't understand why they have this relatively old guy down in the shit.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Knaak's writing in the Diablo universe is much more contained since *it's not like Warcraft where any fucking stupid shit can happen now.*


... that pretty much describes the status of the WarCraft universe at this point, but I'm still holding out, one day, for a WarCraft IV.

It'll come out after Half Life 3 QQ


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM said:


> but I'm still holding out, one day, for a WarCraft IV.
> 
> It'll come out after Half Life 3 QQ



That's not going to happen. WoW is going to wrap up the Warcraft story. The final expansion will most likely have the players revisiting the Outlands and probably some new place in the twisting nether where the final boss is Sargeras.

With the upcoming expansions for Starcraft II and a new franchise altogether for their next MMO, Titan, it's very unlikely you will ever see a new Warcraft RTS.

What they need to do is add some true custom campaign support to the SC2 SDK. Fans will be able to do some awesome remakes of WC1 and 2.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That's not going to happen. WoW is going to wrap up the Warcraft story. The final expansion will most likely have the players revisiting the Outlands and probably some new place in the twisting nether where the final boss is Sargeras.
> 
> With the upcoming expansions for Starcraft II and a new franchise altogether for their next MMO, Titan, it's very unlikely you will ever see a new Warcraft RTS.
> 
> What they need to do is add some true custom campaign support to the SC2 SDK. Fans will be able to do some awesome remakes of WC1 and 2.


I think I gave up all real hope once they actually killed Arthas. The only thing left is that little flickering light down in my brain's heart - much like the one that I had for StarCraft II and Diablo 3, but the WarCraft franchise is "RUINED FOREVER."


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2011)

Arthas had to die, nothing wrong with that really. I say if they already have another MMO coming, and no plans for a Warcraft 4; quit adding to the Lore and head to the end and destroy Sargeras. All this panda stuff is really weak and undeserving of being focused on.

Also, bring back Turalyon for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Arthas had to die, nothing wrong with that really.



I can sympathize with that, sure. He's a big bad that was threatening the planet.

How he died, on the other hand, is a different matter entirely and one that was handled with the grace of a cross eyed retarded walrus.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2011)

The fact that Frostmourne was defeated by the Ashbringer is alright, the rest of his death was pretty much ass though.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, I am having an assload of fun playing the new beta patch. All skills are now based on weapon damage, so it makes creating a build easy and fun.

I wonder what the benefit of dual wielding is, though. Seems like a shield is always much better than a second weapon, seeing as skills base their damage off of your main hand weapon and you don't attack any faster for wielding two weapons.

And to the best of my knowledge, there is currently no skill that swings both weapons at the same time.


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> And to the best of my knowledge, there is currently no skill that swings both weapons at the same time.


No unnecessarily badass decapitation moves?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sure they will fix that.

Frenzy, double-swing, special WW attack bonuses.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone lucky enough to get one?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Diablo 3 was *planned* for Q4 2011, now it's Q1 2012
> 
> But I seriously do think it will be out by Jan-Feb. They specifically said "very early next year".



Keyword. Anything large scale is NEVER released on the original planned date


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't signed up for any beta things, actually.

I already played it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlhwv4udxtc&feature=g-all&list=PL5C2F514ECED855CA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to kill that fat turd and get The Grandfather and The Grizzly and dual wield.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2011)

Bump.  Got a Diablo 2 question and figured this is as good a place as any to drop it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sooo... my father wants to play on Battlenet with me during the weekends, and we did one session (I've always played by myself in the past).  I got a ton of nice stuff and reached level 14, and was saving my skills until I could decide exactly what I wanted to do with them...
But someone played with my character on Battlenet and invested all my points the wrong way!  I'd already used Akara's reset stats thing once after changing my mind about what kind of Sorceress I wanted to use so I can't fix it normally!

If I used a Hero Editor just to reset my skill points, would I get in trouble or would no one notice so long as I don't give my character anything? I don't wanna restart...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

If you play on Bnet, you can get a char to 80 in like 5 hours.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If you play on Bnet, you can get a char to 80 in like 5 hours.



This does not answer my question.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty sure hacks and mods mostly go unnoticed in D2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you playing Open Battlenet?

You can literally do whatever the hell you want on there. Including playing mods (if they are compatible, which a few lighter ones are). 

Closed Bnet obviously won't let you use the hero editor.

But you can get more character resets in Nightmare and Hell anyway.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 3, 2012)

It's 2012.

Where the _hell_ is my Diablo 3?


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> It's 2012.
> 
> Where the _hell_ is my Diablo 3?



It's suffering numerous delays.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> It's 2012.
> 
> Where the _hell_ is my Diablo 3?



When D3 comes the world ends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's suffering numerous delays.



Nah.

You can't delay a game that has a release date of "When it's Done."


Really it's right on schedule.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah.
> 
> You can't delay a game that has a release date of "When it's Done."
> 
> ...



Nonsense, you can delay such a game.  For all we know the game has already been finished and Blizzard is just fucking with us.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's suffering numerous delays.


Yeah, Doritos supply delays, Mountain Dew delivery delays, money pool construction delays...

Almost willing to bet that the big Diablo news this week will be "Lol guys, Summer 2012 now."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Blizzard is probably much closer to a finished product than they like to let on, but I doubt it's actually finished.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

It's probably finished, they're just having fun making pointless teaser cinematics now.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 3, 2012)

The first expansion is expected to take three years or so as well wasn't it? Just funny...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blizzard is probably much closer to a finished product than they like to let on, but I doubt it's actually finished.



They've already said that they've finished the game and all they're doing is fine tuning everything like the perfectionists that they are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> They've already said that they've finished the game and all they're doing is fine tuning everything like the perfectionists that they are.



You believed them?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2012)

wait, you think that they are actually working hard on the game? lol no, they are just waiting until their top management tells them its alright to release the game to satisfy their stockholders and in what quarter to release it. the game has probably been done since october


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> wait, you think that they are actually working hard on the game? lol no, they are just waiting until their top management tells them its alright to release the game to satisfy their stockholders and in what quarter to release it. the game has probably been done since october


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pretty sure hacks and mods mostly go unnoticed in D2.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you playing Open Battlenet?
> 
> You can literally do whatever the hell you want on there. Including playing mods (if they are compatible, which a few lighter ones are).
> 
> ...



Thank you. 





I wonder why exactly it takes them so long to make/release a game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Balancing, coding, polishing. Diablo is a pretty large game despite its small playtime. With all the unique items, the suffixes and affixes, the balancing, the runes, etc... it takes a while to make.

Even smaller games like Torchlight II are taking a long-ass time due to the details of this type of game.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a little upset that runic games didn't manage to release torchlight 2 before diablo 3, because I kinda wanted to play their game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah. 

If Diablo 3 is actually good I won't be playing any other game for like 12 years.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Where's my special Diablo players keychain?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 4, 2012)

Watching the retrospective just made me want the game even more.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2012)

FUCKING GIVE US A RELEASE DATE ALREADY


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 4, 2012)

No, don't. I might cry if it's pushed back to the summer.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

You mean when it's pushed back to the summer.

Think of it like ripping the bandaid off, its going to happen, might as well get it over with soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I have been dying to play a good MMO, that isn't a WoW ripoff.
> 
> My only real question is how much are we going to pay for the monthly fee
> 
> ...


Actually they are skating around the monthly fee by taking a small percentage of all of the real money trade thingy.

I plan on actually using that--but only for selling. I want to make me some money.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Have fun grinding 20 hours to earn $1 CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Considering I played Diablo II for no money at all at well over 100,000 hours...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I was hoping to sell my shit to people like you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Silly Gnome, a straight G like myself would never purchase imaginary goods.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Then all hope of making bank just went from 0% to 0%, damn.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Silly Gnome, a straight G like myself would never purchase imaginary goods.



Did you here about the guy who's bought an in game item for a couple of grand.








































For a game that's not even released yet..........


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I heard something about that, know the specifics?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Some shitty fucking asian F2P mmo piece of shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

What a loser.


Hey, Gnome, maybe we can scam some losers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2012)

Took a look at the weapons and armors on the site.  Good to see some recognizable names from the weapons.  Looks like I'm gonna have to be patient for it to be released.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Chaingmail.

My favorite name for armor now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What a loser.
> 
> 
> Hey, Gnome, maybe we can scam some losers.



Hell yeah man. 

maybe some losers from NF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Know any Chinese rich dudes on NF?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Know any Chinese rich dudes on NF?



MakeOutParadise

Although he's a friend...with lots of weapons.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> MakeOutParadise
> 
> Although he's a friend...with lots of weapons.



Welcome to the Diablo 3 NF scam team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

There needs to be a NF Scam Usergroup.


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup. Let the scammers be known.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

No, it's a secret club.

Cleverly named something like "Super Trustworthy Diablo Traders."


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

STD Traders


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

That's how you know you can trust us.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread better be active if when the game comes out.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 6, 2012)

Still can't decide what class to play. Not Demon Hunter, though.

Oh well, I have plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> This thread better be active if when the game comes out.



This thread is going to be dead.

We're all going to be killing demons to come on here.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Did you here about the guy who's bought an in game item for a couple of grand.
> For a game that's not even released yet..........



Anyone who knows this person in real life has the moral obligation of kicking their ass.

I'm struggling to pay rent and he's dumping cash on a pretend sword. A pretend sword he can't even fucking touch.

On a game that hasn't even COME OUT YET.

*A GAME WHICH BY THE WAY LOOKS LIKE SHIT*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Still can't decide what class to play. Not Demon Hunter, though.
> 
> Oh well, I have plenty of time to think about it.


Have you played the demo?

Monk is the most enjoyable class, bro. 


Black Wraith said:


> This thread is going to be dead.
> 
> We're all going to be killing demons to come on here.


True story.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 7, 2012)

Feb 1st!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

What I see is February, GIANT LIGHT SPLOTCH.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2012)

Best Buy seems pretty confident about the release date. If it's true Blizzard will no doubt be pissed that they didn't get to announce it before it got leaked. If memory serves, they've always made a big deal out of every launch date in the past.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

Reactionary push back to a late Summer release, it was inevitable.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 7, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF...YES!

Prepare for disappointment


----------



## Sotei (Jan 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What I see is February, GIANT LIGHT SPLOTCH.



Look at the countdown, math is your friend.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't trust Best Buy's math 


Edit: February is misspelled on the poster, FAKE.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like how the date is conveniently covered up. Guessing the correct month isn't much of an accomplishment.

edit: also I swear I remember Blizzard saying that they don't give relase dates to retailers ahead of time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Here we go.


Yea betting it's fake though it is releasing soon.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2012)

Wouldn't expect it before march, an that's if Blizzard announces it before the end of this month.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2012)

The Joystiq  crew actually tracked down the store and the sign.

The "feburary" was just a typo..

But still,stores don't do this just on a hunch.


That looks expensive to make,so they must have had a date from somewhere!


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes the sign was real, but that doesn't change the fact that Best Buy is full of shit. Blizzard has always announced release dates about 2 months in advance. If the date was really Feb 1st, it would've been announced a month ago. Wal-Mart's fake date of March 31st is a much more reasonable guess.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2012)

It's bullshit.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

Just saw this 



AHAHAHAHAHA,

Blizzards greed bit them in the ass and they totally deserve it. Considering supposed "korean gold farmers" we're likely a large influence on RM auction house this current predicament is hilarious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Just saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people think that it's because of Korea that the game has been delayed to Q2 12 because they want to do a simultaneous release.

I think it's stupid to call this greed. Blizzard is a company and a company needs to make money. If D3 is anywhere near as good as D2 this game is going to be played for a very long time and if you play for a long time you will need patches and updates for a long time too. Where do you think they're going to get the money for that? 

They could charge people monthly or they could go through this route, where if you don't want to spend a single penny afterwards you don't have to and you can still enjoy the RMAH.

In the end it's the difference of getting continuous and active improvements to the game (a la WoW) or very slow and menial updates (D2).


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Most people think that it's because of Korea that the game has been delayed to Q2 12 because they want to do a simultaneous release.
> 
> I think it's stupid to call this greed. Blizzard is a company and a company needs to make money. If D3 is anywhere near as good as D2 this game is going to be played for a very long time and if you play for a long time you will need patches and updates for a long time too. Where do you think they're going to get the money for that?
> 
> ...



Or they could release a expansion packs like they've always done make them full price and release them more often. Due to the fact it's simply using the games already made assset their cheap to make comparitively and would produce a heck of a lot of money as people would buy them. Everbody wins, Plus it's not like their the only game out their that has to maintain server costs. Server costs are litterally dirt cheap it's hardly an excuse. Legalizing gold farming is such a blatant greed move. 

I could care less about companies trying to make more money but there's something wrong about turning a game essentially into a job just to make more money. That's just a whole another level of wrong.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 8, 2012)

Coteaz does not approve of the title change. Misinformation.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2012)

/facepalm@whoever changed the thread title


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Coteaz does not approve of the title change. Misinformation.



People seem awfully confident about the February release, though. 

But meh, if people don't think it's at all likely to be true then I'll change the thread title back.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Or they could release a expansion packs like they've always done make them full price and release them more often. Due to the fact it's simply using the games already made assset their cheap to make comparitively and would produce a heck of a lot of money as people would buy them. Everbody wins, Plus it's not like their the only game out their that has to maintain server costs. Server costs are litterally dirt cheap it's hardly an excuse. Legalizing gold farming is such a blatant greed move.
> 
> I could care less about companies trying to make more money but there's something wrong about turning a game essentially into a job just to make more money. That's just a whole another level of wrong.



This.

They could have done what they did with Diablo 2 and just released a good game and a good expansion pack that could have sold like crazy,making them money.

Instead they basically legalized gold farming.

It's a greedy,dirty move and I hope it bites them in the ass.


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 8, 2012)

It's Blizzard, it's expected that they will use every method they possibly can to suck more money from their customers.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 8, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> People seem awfully confident about the February release, though.


It is strange for a Best Buy store to make a fancy countdown clock/poster (with misspelling ) if they didn't have a solid release date. 

However, :


> It gets more interesting! When we called the Rochester, Minnesota Best Buy this morning, a manager explained that the sign has been taken down as a directive from the store's "GM" (general manager), *not because the manufacturer had asked but because the manufacturer has been "not very firm" in picking a launch date.* As many had guessed (per the misspelling of "February," among other things), the signage was made in-house and not sent by Blizzard.


Could be PR bullshit, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't wait to start playing D3 and make money off fools.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Eh, PC will be much better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Neat.

Now I don't need a high end PC, joyous day.

Best rpg of the next 10 years?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Decisions decisions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Decisions decisions.



Think about it this way:

It's a lot easier to con suckers into buying your worthless gear for tens of thousands of dollars with a keyboard. 


Of course you might have a keyboard hooked up to your console, but that would make you weird.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2012)

*Flashbacks to playing Diablo 1 on PS1*

Think I'll stick with PC again.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Think about it this way:
> 
> It's a lot easier to con suckers into buying your worthless gear for tens of thousands of dollars with a keyboard.
> 
> ...



Very good point. That and I don't want to bother messing with my preorder.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *Flashbacks to playing Diablo 1 on PS1*
> 
> Think I'll stick with PC again.



I enjoyed that for offline coop.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

I might pick up D3 for console as well if its on the 360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *Flashbacks to playing Diablo 1 on PS1*
> 
> Think I'll stick with PC again.


I actually kind of liked that version. Me and my brother played it extensively. 



Gnome said:


> I might pick up D3 for console as well if its on the 360.



And give Greedy Blizzard more of your hard-earned money? 


Actually, it is tempting. I mean, the controller might be nice to use in a Diablo game if you can map the skills and stuff appropriately.


Then again, they might as well just have gamepad support on the PC version.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

It's going to be on WU! It'll be the most powerful console and the one to handle the game the best, without having to tweak it too much.  


WU launch title. Believe that!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Diablo 3 will run on the PS3 and probably the XBOX without any problems.

It's not like it has these amazing graphics that require a top-of-the-line PC to run or anything.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't they already say they were working on the console version at Blizzcon? They also said they might not go through with it if they can't get everything perfect. Wouldn't say it's "confirmed" until they actually announce it.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

On consoles? I guess that's good news, but I'd rather play it in glorious 60fps+, AA and 1080p with graphics on max. It's funny though that PC keep losing their best exclusives. Less and less reasons to buy a PC.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

*Blizzard Takes It Back... Not Confirmed... Again*



> Update: Blizzard has clarified that it is still only exploring the possibility of Diablo III on consoles, and nothing has been confirmed.
> 
> In a statement to Game Informer, Blizzard said the following:
> 
> "Bashiok's response on Twitter was intended as a confirmation that we're actively exploring the possibility of developing a console version of Diablo III, as we've mentioned in the past. This is not a confirmation that Diablo III is coming to any console platform. Our focus right now is on finishing the PC/Mac version of Diablo III and making sure it's a worthwhile successor to the Diablo series."


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Blizzard, always so reassuring to the fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Eh, still not changing anything for me or anyone on PC.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Blizzard Takes It Back... Not Confirmed... Again*



That tweet didn't really confirm it in the first place, all he did was tell us who is the head of the console project (which we already knew about, and also knew it was only experimental). People just misinterpreted it, and they're correcting them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I confirm that it's confirmed that there is a confirmation of that confirmation that they may some day make a console game.


100% confirmed.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> On consoles? I guess that's good news, but I'd rather play it in glorious 60fps+, AA and 1080p with graphics on max. It's funny though that PC keep losing their best exclusives. Less and less reasons to buy a PC.



Not surprising considering they'd make far more money with a console version than they'd ever make by keeping it exclusive to the PC.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 10, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Not surprising considering they'd make far more money with a console version than they'd ever make by keeping it exclusive to the PC.



Actually not really, Blizzard is one of the few companies where PC exclusivity is worthwhile profitability wise in compraison to console exclusivity and multiplatform. SC2 obviously wouldn't work and they'd make far more money on PC anyway, same with WoW, only really Diablo 3 has a chance but something like RMAH would probably work better on a PC, and I'm not even sure if Microsoft and Sony would even allow such a thing without taking a cut (Microsoft probably wouldn't). 

Heck blizzard last attempt at consoles was SC: Ghost and we all know how that worked out.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually not really, Blizzard is one of the few companies where PC exclusivity is worthwhile profitability wise in compraison to console exclusivity and multiplatform. *SC2 obviously wouldn't work* and they'd make far more money on PC anyway, same with WoW, only really Diablo 3 has a chance but something like RMAH would probably work better on a PC, and I'm not even sure if Microsoft and Sony would even allow such a thing without taking a cut (Microsoft probably wouldn't).
> 
> Heck blizzard last attempt at consoles was SC: Ghost and we all know how that worked out.










Starcraft 64 worked great on the N64. I bet SC2 would work perfectly on the WU. Blizzard knows how to work on consoles when they feel like it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Didn't they already say they were working on the console version at Blizzcon? They also said they might not go through with it if they can't get everything perfect. Wouldn't say it's "confirmed" until they actually announce it.



They said they have a team working on it but that they will only release it if they can make it work.

They haven't confirmed anything.


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Starcraft 64 worked great on the N64. I bet SC2 would work perfectly on the WU. Blizzard knows how to work on consoles when they feel like it.



Have you actually played it? It was so horrible everything felt like in slow-motion. You just couldn't react to anything in time.
RTS are one of the most hectic type of games on the market they will never work on a console.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember them saying the main issue they are having with console controls is how to do abilities that require you to mouse over an area on the ground, or target specific mobs. Other than that they said the controls felt good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2012)

Slice said:


> Have you actually played it? It was so horrible everything felt like in slow-motion. You just couldn't react to anything in time.
> RTS are one of the most hectic type of games on the market they will never work on a console.



Halo Wars, The Battle for Middle-earth, and C&C3 worked pretty well on console.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Starcraft 64 worked great on the N64. I bet SC2 would work perfectly on the WU. Blizzard knows how to work on consoles when they feel like it.



I never said they never tried, I actually played that. It just didn't work... and most importantly it wasn't popular either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't remember how the teleportation mechanic worked in Diablo on the Playstation now that I think about it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Starcraft 64 worked great on the N64. I bet SC2 would work perfectly on the WU. Blizzard knows how to work on consoles when they feel like it.



**That canon secret level**

KILL IT!

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Sotei (Jan 11, 2012)

Slice said:


> Have you actually played it? It was so horrible everything felt like in slow-motion. You just couldn't react to anything in time.
> RTS are one of the most hectic type of games on the market they will never work on a console.





Spirit King said:


> I never said they never tried, I actually played that. It just didn't work... and most importantly it wasn't popular either.





I own the game, I'm not sure you guys actually played it on the N64 and are just talking out of your asses. There was some slow down, sure but it wasn't ever game breaking in any way. The controls were actually done incredibly well for the N64 version. Now don't ask me any specifics, it's been years since I've played it but from memory I never had problems with it.

I also still have the battlechest as well, I'll never compare the N64 version to the PC/Mac, which are superior obviously but to say the console version was shit is completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think I ever tried the n64 version, but I remember everyone having positive reviews for it.


I always thought it was stupid.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I own the game, I'm not sure you guys actually played it on the N64 and are just talking out of your asses. There was some slow down, sure but it wasn't ever game breaking in any way. The controls were actually done incredibly well for the N64 version. Now don't ask me any specifics, it's been years since I've played it but from memory I never had problems with it.
> 
> I also still have the battlechest as well, I'll never compare the N64 version to the PC/Mac, which are superior obviously but to say the console version was shit is completely and utterly wrong.



I played it after playing the PC version and remember it being terrible, sure for what it was it was probably fine but after playing the PC version and then playing that it, wasn't like the same game at all, and I just kept asking myself why I am I playing this when the PC version was so, so much better. It wasn't Starcraft and I'm not even sure I remember it being much  of an RTS. Which is probably why I disliked it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> It's Blizzard, it's expected that they will use every method they possibly can to suck more money from their customers.



You're not the only person here saying this so I'm not directing this just at you

All the money grabbing stuff that Blizzard have done with their games (SC2, WOW and D3) *all* started once the merger with Activision were Kotick took the driver's seat to some extent. 

Not saying that Blizzard may not have done some small bits of money-grabbing, just that the biggest parts (starting with SC2 being split into 3 games and allowing people to purchase stuff in WOW with real gold) began after that merger.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Releasing expansions for a game that only requires you to buy it once is being greedy? Don't really get what you mean by that. Also, nothing they sell in WoW  gives your character any kind of advantage. If people want to waste money on useless cosmetics, more power to Blizzard. 

A real example of being greedy would be  increasing the monthly fee, or selling items that actually do benefit your character.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not saying they are, I'm citing them as examples of what people are using to call Blizzard greedy. In short all the micro-transactions and planned micro-transactions that Blizzard have put into their games since the Activision merger is a result of the Activision side, not Blizzard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Diablo III will have a hidden monthly fee.

It's called the real money auction house.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll never spend a cent on it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

You say that now.


Just wait until you see that last piece of gear to complete your perfect set on sale for something like 99 cents.


You'll be like, "Well, it's only 99 cents..."


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 12, 2012)

I've programmed my laptop to beat the shit out of me if I ever try to use the RMAH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldn't buy shit on there either. 



Unless I actually did make money first, then I might reinvest it. Like the stock market.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Coteaz (Jan 13, 2012)

Soooo...June release?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor Blizzard ain't gettin' that money.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 19, 2012)

More Diablo 3 Changes 





> *There’s a lot of work left to be done, though.* We’re constantly tuning and making balance changes; it’s a massive task. Some of these changes can be seen in the beta, like changes to item rarity, the levels at which we introduce affixes, and how many affixes enemies can roll up. Some you can’t see in the beta, like balancing the difficulty of the entire game for four different difficulty levels, adding tons of new affixes, creating legendary items, filling out crafting recipes and itemization, working on achievements, and implementing Battle.net features. *We’re also working on a number of other large systems changes -- specifically with the skill and rune systems.* We're not quite ready to share what those are just yet, but we look forward to being able to do so in the near future.
> 
> We want Diablo III to be the best game it can be when it launches. To get there, we're going to be iterating on designs we've had in place for a long time, making changes to systems you've spent a lot of time theorycrafting, and removing features you may have come to associate with the core of the experience. Our hope is that by embracing our iterative design process in which we question ourselves and our decisions, Diablo III won't just live up to our expectations, but will continue to do so a decade after it's released.



...Where's my beta?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Beta?

You mean demo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish there was a Paladin class.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> More Diablo 3 Changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A November or December release is looking more and more likely at this point..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I wish there was a Paladin class.



Pally's suck, I always hated them. They'll probably be in an expansion or something though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pally's suck, I always hated them. They'll probably be in an expansion or something though.



Why? 

My favorite class is actually Necro though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

They can delay Diablo 3 as far as I'm concerned. 

I'm trying to pin down a new place to live with Internet anyway. That's going to take several months.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Why?
> 
> My favorite class is actually Necro though.



Any hooha can play a pally and think they're the bestest in the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Assassin is the best class. 




Although the necromancer is kinda fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Any hooha can play a pally and think they're the bestest in the world.



So you're saying Paladins are too good?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

They're OP as hell, in every game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So you're saying Paladins are too good?



Hammerdin?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Fagadin more like.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They're OP as hell, in every game.



Well how can it not be, especially in D2 where it's John Stewart aka the Green Lantern being one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

You can make all of the characters in Diablo II overpowered.

But the Hammerdin is easily the most overpowered. Unblockable magic damage that hurts magic-immune monsters anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Assassin is the best class.



Damn straight. Every time I come back to this game I always roll a trapsin and a kicksin.

Fuck that cookie cutter hammerdin bullshit.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can make all of the characters in Diablo II overpowered.
> 
> But the Hammerdin is easily the most overpowered. Unblockable magic damage that hurts magic-immune monsters anyway.



But if Hammerdin is most overpowered when everything is overpowered, doesn't that make the overpowered not overpowered because the Hdin is overpowered?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

I just wished the effects of the paladin skills looked cooler/flashly.

Besides the auras which you could only use one at a time and FoH, his attacks didnt really look divine empowered. If blessed hammer was actually glowing, white spiritual hammers...paladin would have kicked ass looking boss.


----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2012)

2 out of his 3 skill trees are auras, dunno what you expect to see XD

Anyway I think there was an interesting Bear Paladin build. Cant compare to the Sorceress Bear though. Bow Paladins were also fun.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> 2 out of his 3 skill trees are auras, dunno what you expect to see XD



I wanted the combat tree to be more flashly *especially* since your designated to only use *one skill *at a time from the *remaining 66%* of the skills which are auras...which are just variations of the same visual effect style. 

Considering the Paladin class has the closest source of power reminiscent to Tyreal's faction - you'd expect a warrior light bringing down God's judgement amidst hordes of demons in Hell...would have more presence when fighting... 

Its basically what Blizzard found out with the Demon Hunter in the demo...she simply didnt look as strong or fun playing compared to the other classes.  I felt they needed to up the awesome of the paladin in visual gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Damn straight. Every time I come back to this game I always roll a trapsin and a kicksin.
> 
> Fuck that cookie cutter hammerdin bullshit.




This man knows what's up.


Gnome said:


> But if Hammerdin is most overpowered when everything is overpowered, doesn't that make the overpowered not overpowered because the Hdin is overpowered?


I mean against the monsters. They can all steamroll the game, though the Hammerdin does it so much easier than most other characters.


Waking Dreamer said:


> I wanted the combat tree to be more flashly *especially* since your designated to only use *one skill *at a time from the *remaining 66%* of the skills which are auras...which are just variations of the same visual effect style.
> 
> Considering the Paladin class has the closest source of power reminiscent to Tyreal's faction - you'd expect a warrior light bringing down God's judgement amidst hordes of demons in Hell...would have more presence when fighting...
> 
> Its basically what Blizzard found out with the Demon Hunter in the demo...she simply didnt look as strong or fun playing compared to the other classes.  I felt they needed to up the awesome of the paladin in visual gameplay.


Fist of Heavens sucks though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fist of Heavens sucks though.



That makes it worst. 

The only legitimately looking Holy/Divine empowered attack and its use is situational at best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Hopefully Diablo 3 will be balanced and have useful skills all around.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 20, 2012)

I was high on the monk but that kind of faded for me. I'll go either Barbarian, or Demon Hunter it seems. Possibly Wizard.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean against the monsters. They can all steamroll the game, though the Hammerdin does it so much easier than most other characters.



My fucking Fire Mage couldn't do shit but PVP.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

I was a diehard player of D2. I literally had 13 accounts full of SoJs, Windforces, Grandfathers and the like. I loved Charged Boltresses prior to nerfing. D2 was just immensely fun even if hacked items ruined it for the most part.

I'm thinking Monk or Wizard. I just love H2H classes in video games/tabletop.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My fucking Fire Mage couldn't do shit but PVP.



Post 1.10 or prior? Because Firewall/Hydra builds were nasty PvE.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

^ I don't remember lol, it was like 6 or 7 years ago, I just remember shit in the last act being immune to my fire attacks.


Hand 2 Hand is pretty legit, makes me want to roll a Monk, but I'll probably go Witch Doctor since nobody seems to and they look like they play the weirdest.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 20, 2012)

I've decided on a Wizard for my first character. 

Unless I switch last minute to Witch Doctor. Or my hand slips and I roll Barb.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not going to change from the Monk. He looks awesome.

I'll go with the Barb in the second run.

---

Anyway, are we going to do some NF Diablo thing?


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ I don't remember lol, it was like 6 or 7 years ago, I just remember shit in the last act being immune to my fire attacks.
> 
> 
> Hand 2 Hand is pretty legit, makes me want to roll a Monk, but I'll probably go Witch Doctor since nobody seems to and they look like they play the weirdest.



Yeah, Act5 and the addition of straight immunities to Elite mobs pretty much ensured you had to take some points in things like Frozen Orb just to deal with it. Witch Doctor looks fun as hell. Like a brand new twist on Necromancer. I approve.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not going to change from the Monk. He looks awesome.
> 
> I'll go with the Barb in the second run.
> 
> ...



Probably. I know they're planning for some sort of guild/clan aspect, but not at launch.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you mean not at launch? Are you implying anyone will be doing anything other than Diablo 3 when it gets released?

Ridiculous


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm talking about Blizzard. They're going to put guilds in the game but not when it launches.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 20, 2012)

An NF clan might be borked with the different regions. NA/Europe can't interact unless you make a character in the specific region.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 21, 2012)

Diablo 3 has been delayed yet again


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2012)

Running with Demon Hunter first for sure.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 21, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Diablo 3 has been delayed yet again



That's just bullshit speculation and Blizzard haven't said anything about release date outside of Q1.

The system changes that they posted the other day have already happened and will be added to the Beta in the coming update.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 21, 2012)

The date for the Q4 results conference has been posted. They will be having the call Feb 9th at 1:30 PST. Something to keep in mind, If they do plan to give any key information about the release, release dates usually come the week of the call, and not during the call. As always we will keep you updated with any information that comes from the conference.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 21, 2012)

Still hoping for that Q1 release, even if it isn't February 1st which seemed pretty off to me in the first place. I wouldn't mind if it got pushed to Q2, as long as its worth the little bit of an extra wait. 

Still much to be said though, particularly from Blizz themselves, so it's all (still) just speculation now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow I didn't think they would get rid of the real money auctions good move blizz


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> Wow I didn't think they would get rid of the real money auctions good move blizz



Only in south korea.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2012)

wut                                .


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> wut                                .



Yeah and only because they were forced to otherwise the game would be banned.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

*Diablo III Producer Leaves Blizzard and Diablo III - Blizzard Seeking New Senior Producer For Diablo III*



> Diablo III Senior Producer Steve Parker has announced his departure from the project and from developer Blizzard.
> 
> Parker made the surprise announcement via Twitter. He wrote, "Hey Twitter, I'm no longer working at Blizzard or on D3. I've had a great 5 years there and those guys are going to do an amazing job with Diablo."
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 21, 2012)

That really spikes my curiosity as to what's going on in their production studios. No doubt the amount of speculation will be huge like with everything else that's going on around Diablo III and Blizzard.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 21, 2012)

DIABLO 3 IS DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED

again


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 21, 2012)

Nah, it'll just be delayed another 10 years.


----------



## PoneIece (Jan 21, 2012)

Demon hunter is going to be so insane.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

It was going to be delayed anyway. That's probably why he left.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cya in Q4 (if we're lucky).

By the way I bet that guy got "asked to quit".


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 21, 2012)

Why do people post days-old news like it's hot-hot-hot shit?

Not trying to be rude, just wondering


----------



## Kali95 (Jan 21, 2012)

Why do people assume that everyone else constantly checks news updates for every game they're interested in?

Not trying to be rude, just answering the question with a question


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Why do people post days-old news like it's hot-hot-hot shit?
> 
> Not trying to be rude, just wondering



Considering the context of your question, I'm pretty sure you _are_ trying to be rude.

I don't appreciate your ruse, ma'am.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2012)

So they're removing everything that differentiated Diablo 3 from Diablo 2 and starting completely new mechanics while simplifying character and weapon status?

This is Starcraft 2 all over again. Jesus.

One of the reasons why Blizzard is Blizzard is not because they don't fuck up. They fuck up all the time, they just don't give a shit about release dates.

Stop trying to think outside the box and realize Diablo 2 core design isn't that dated.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2012)

wow, so, blizzard has fucked up again huh. the game will get a fuckin 9 as it is right now and will get a 9 after you spend 2 years fucking with it again, just release you fuckin perfectionists


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> wow, so, blizzard has fucked up again huh. the game will get a fuckin 9 as it is right now and will get a 9 after you spend 2 years fucking with it again, just release you fuckin perfectionists



Posts like this make me realize how there can be 732 Call of Dutys and 964 Battlefields.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah that comparison works except the part where it's been over 10 fuckin years instead of 1. *clap*


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh yeah that comparison works except the part where it's been over 10 fuckin years instead of 1. *clap*



Yes it works because instead of delivering something new and quality their yearly updates to essentially the same game are full price releases. Or better said - why push a release to implement or change something when you can instead just put it in next years version.

I know people that played Diablo 2 at release, they still do now.
Thats how you know a quality game.

How many people still play the very first Call of Duty?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2012)

They were going to release the game, then they decided to, for some reason, redo a bunch of other shit. the game will last for fucking ever like diablo 2 without this shit man. they'll just do the same thing over and over and over until there perfectionist minds make them release it in 2020


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 22, 2012)

Cant they just tweak things with patches after release?


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe i am just way more patient than most people but i have no problem with waiting a few years for those games.
Starting at Warcraft 2: Tides of darkness i played every Blizzard game from release on (for Starcraft 1 i even skipped an entire week of school) and they all entertained me for several years.

No other company so far did this for me since i normally rush through every game in less than a week and then discard it. If they didn't wait years between releases i doubt i would have stuck with them so long. 

Starcraft 1 and 2 were 12 years apart, Diablo 2 is only 11 years old.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 22, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Cant they just tweak things with patches after release?


You think they would, but Blizz isn't satisfied with just releasing the game and patching it later. They want that initial reaction to be "damn, this is a great game" so that it lasts as long as possible.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2012)

They removed the cube and cauldron


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> They removed the cube and cauldron


Free, unlimited town portals make those irrelevant.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2012)

I am happy about town portals. I love town portals.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

On the Diablo Blizz forums people were complaining about the town portal thing, not sure if they're just retarded or what.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

80% of battle.net forum posters are completely retarded, no matter what game they're bitching about.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> On the Diablo Blizz forums people were complaining about the town portal thing, not sure if they're just retarded or what.



My complaint is that they're removing Town Portal as an item (Same goes for Identification) and making it a glorified town portal. They're dumbing down established mechanics for "accessibility" in the wrong departments. We've been using scrolls of town portal and identification for more than 10 fucking years. 

Sometimes we don't have them on us and have to walk town or fight a couple more monsters to get some. It's how it goes. It's item management. That's not what needs changing.

But then again, i wasn't too much of a fan of the Cube and Cauldron which pretty much made going to town almost useless since you had a portable seller. If delaying is what costs those things to be taken down, i'm cool with it.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My complaint is that they're removing Town Portal as an item (Same goes for Identification) and making it a glorified town portal. They're dumbing down established mechanics for "accessibility" in the wrong departments. *We've been using scrolls of town portal and identification for more than 10 fucking years.*


We've been riding horses for _thousands of years!_ Why should we change to automobiles?

TP/ID scrolls were annoying and wastes of space. Titan Quest had a built-in portal button and felt great. Refusing to progress because "we've been doing it this way for years!" is bad.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

How is a stone dumbing down? It's not like the use of a little scroll instead is some deep meaningful mechanical. Or is it "Hardcore" because it takes up 2 little slots in your bag.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> How is a stone dumbing down?* It's not like the use of a little scroll instead is some deep meaningful mechanical.* Or is it "Hardcore" because it takes up 2 little slots in your bag.



That's true so my complaint was really more of a nitpick than anything else since it really won't change the core mechanic of the game (Unlike the shitty cauldron and cube which were complete shit since day 1). But the fact they're willing to do it only means only shows what their willing to do more "accessible" changes for the fanbase.

And Blizzard's fanbase has gotten exponentially worse over the years due to how popular WoW is and part of the reason why some of these changes are being made is to accommodate that fanbase. 

That said, the most basic kind of item management is only annoying to people with fucking ADD.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But the fact they're willing to do it only means only shows what their willing to do more "accessible" changes for the fanbase.


Accessibility isn't a negative thing. If it was, we'd all still be typing commands instead of using GUIs. 



> That said, the most basic kind of item management is only annoying to people with fucking ADD.


Unnecessary item management is annoying. Why would you want to have portal scrolls instead of a convenient, accessible portal stone/button?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

They're probably trying to please everyone, and you're afraid they'll just cater to the majority of fans whims? (it happened a lot with WoW as it went along) I guess I can see the reasoning behind that, I'm just a bit more optimistic about it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Accessibility isn't a negative thing. If it was, we'd all still be typing commands instead of using GUIs.



Seriously, shoot another one of them extreme opinionated analogies or "What ifs". That will totally get your point across.



Coteaz said:


> Unnecessary item management is annoying. Why would you want to have portal scrolls instead of a convenient, accessible portal stone/button?



Why would i want to have a minimal amount of complexity in my games when i can have everything at the click of a button? Fuck those identification scrolls, i have a shiny button now too.

It's one small item with a specific technical purpose. That's it. 

The fact that this mechanic is annoying to today's gaming community shows how absolutely fucking lazy everyone is nowadays. The reason why the Earthstone was implemented in WoW was because it was an MMO with supposedly non-stop additional content, including item management. WoW is like 6 games into one one now, that' why they had to simplify certain interface aspects.

Diablo 3 is one game. I won't start sweating like a pig and crumble down from the pressure of having to manage certain key items to advance the progress of that one character.

Because i'm not fucking retarded.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously, shoot another one of them extreme opinionated analogies or "What ifs". That will totally get your point across.


Hey, I'm not the one complaining about minor "accessibility" changes. Don't be so hostile.



> Why would i want to have a minimal amount of complexity in my games when i can have everything at the click of a button? Fuck those identification scrolls, i have a shiny button now too.


Tedium =/= complexity. You can't seriously believe that portal scrolls make the game better.



> It's one small item with a specific technical purpose. That's it.


So, kind of like a small portal button...but one that takes up inventory space and requires me to open a new window. Got it.



> The fact that this mechanic is annoying to today's gaming community shows how absolutely fucking lazy everyone is nowadays.


Or, people expect 2010(11)(12)(13?) games to include some of the past decade's quality-of-life improvements? 



> Diablo 3 is one game. I won't start sweating like a pig and crumble down from the pressure of having to manage certain key items to advance the progress of that one character.
> 
> Because i'm not fucking retarded.


"Mange certain [clickable] key items"...almost like managing a certain clickable key button. But more tedious. 

But maybe I'm just retarded. Who knows?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

I had no idea debates over Diablo 3 were so... Heated.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

People be high strung over more delays.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

This is exactly how I imagined fans.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 22, 2012)

Who cares about scrolls, they were practically free anyways and everyone carried around full tome and refreshed it every few games. If you want to talk about dumbing the game down there are much better examples than that. Reducing the number of active skills from like 30 to 6 is a good one.

Well, maybe that's not a good one either. You did only use like 6 skills in D2 depending on where you put your points.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I had no idea debates over Diablo 3 were so... Heated.



Like Gnome said, we're cranky because Blizzard pulled a Starcraft 2 Beta on Diablo 3 and we're getting substantial delays now.



insane111 said:


> Who cares about scrolls, they were practically free anyways and everyone carried around full tome and refreshed it every few games. If you want to talk about dumbing the game down there are much better examples than that. Reducing the number of active skills from like 30 to 6 is a good one.



I know, that's why i said the whole scroll thing was more nitckpicking than anything else. They've said they're putting all the character customization in the new Rune system but it still looks pretty limited from what they shown us. It's a smart system but not the most complex there is, probably because it directly changes ability animations and shit.

Whatever, i'm not in te beta so i'll only properly judge when i actually play the thing. Still happy that the cube and cauldron are gone though.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Like Gnome said, we're cranky because Blizzard pulled a Starcraft 2 Beta on Diablo 3 and we're getting substantial delays now.


Yeah, c'mere. Give me a hug bro. 

February is a bust. March is fairly lol at this point too. April? Maybe, if they don't wake up one day and decide to completely re-work 1/2 of the core mechanics for the 69th time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Yeah, c'mere. Give me a hug bro.
> 
> February is a bust. March is fairly lol at this point too. April? Maybe, if they don't wake up one day and decide to completely re-work 1/2 of the core mechanics for the 69th time.



Star Wars announced a release date after D3 was delayed.

Mass Effect is coming out in early March. ME being one of the biggest franchises of this gen plus a good bet on game of the year also being an RPG.

I think with the way things are going March is definitely a no-no, April too as we'll all still be playing ME.

I hope I'm wrong.

I was planing to play D3 until ME came out, stop and play ME then go straight back to D3. I guess that's not going to happen.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

The only silver lining in this, I may not have to skip over Torchlight II now.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 22, 2012)

Question is what am I gonna play during February?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

You're going to play Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, thats what.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Free, unlimited town portals make those irrelevant.



It's not irrelevant. It was even *more *practical to grind down items on the go. I don't understand the step backwards there.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Still happy that the cube and cauldron are gone though.



Why? No seriously, why? Do you enjoy making multiple trips back to town or being forced to leave loot behind? Is that what made Diablo 2 memorable to you? Just because something is bearable doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> It's not irrelevant. It was even *more *practical to grind down items on the go. I don't understand the step backwards there.


Well yeah, the cauldron/cube minimized breaks in combat. I guess the devs didn't want towns to be useless (aside from crafting), so here we are. Can't say I entirely agree, but whatever, it isn't a massive loss.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Well yeah, the cauldron/cube minimized breaks in combat. I guess the devs didn't want towns to be useless (aside from crafting), so here we are. Can't say I entirely agree, but whatever, it isn't a massive loss.



Pretty much everyone agrees that the reason they did was so people had a reason to visit the town.

A good middle ground would be to keep the cauldron but get rid of the cube. Need mats? Trip to town. Willing to skip mats for some cash instead? Throw it in the cauldron.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> A good middle ground would be to keep the cauldron but get rid of the cube. Need mats? Trip to town. Willing to skip mats for some cash instead? Throw it in the cauldron.


Maybe we'll see that in Beta Patch 15...in June.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2012)

It's obvious that they made this change to make sure that people actually went to the towns. I remember in Torchlight the only time I used to go to the town was to get quest rewards, upgrade stuff and try my hand at enchanting.

Although I think that it would have been better to have kept the items I think that it's not such a bad thing either. A town is supposed to be where everyone gathers and can 'chill'. One thing brought up in this weeks DiabloCast was that it was a good way to make sure everyone in a party did things in one place at the same time to avoid having everyone dispersed.

Another thing brought up in it was that they picked up everything because gold was just a click away and not a trek back to town and as Blizzard have already said they want loads of filler items in the game that we should be ignoring.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My complaint is that they're removing Town Portal as an item (Same goes for Identification) and making it a glorified town portal. They're dumbing down established mechanics for "accessibility" in the wrong departments. We've been using scrolls of town portal and identification for more than 10 fucking years.
> 
> Sometimes we don't have them on us and have to walk town or fight a couple more monsters to get some. It's how it goes. It's item management. That's not what needs changing.
> 
> But then again, i wasn't too much of a fan of the Cube and Cauldron which pretty much made going to town almost useless since you had a portable seller. If delaying is what costs those things to be taken down, i'm cool with it.



Look up the word 'archaic'. The removal of TP and ID scrolls don't bother me any where near as much as the removal of stat points


----------



## insane111 (Jan 22, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Look up the word 'archaic'. The removal of TP and ID scrolls don't bother me any where near as much as the removal of stat points



How come? Maybe I just can't remember, but I don't think there were a lot of unique things you could do with stat points. There was the option to max block, but besides that everything was incredibly cookie cutter. Get enough Str/Dex to wear gear, and then dump everything into vita. I don't think anyone put a single point in energy except for mana shield sorcs.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 22, 2012)

This game is vaporware. lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2012)

insane111 said:


> How come? Maybe I just can't remember, but I don't think there were a lot of unique things you could do with stat points. There was the option to max block, but besides that everything was incredibly cookie cutter. Get enough Str/Dex to wear gear, and then dump everything into vita. I don't think anyone put a single point in energy except for mana shield sorcs.



You're looking too deep into this. With that illogical line of thought you should just have a few different items because every build all attempted to get the same items

The purpose of it is that it still gave you a _choice_ on what to do. Yes the people that are going for maximum efficiency and PvPing already have a set build but not everyone is doing that. Some people play for _fun_


----------



## Deimos (Jan 23, 2012)

insane111 said:


> How come? Maybe I just can't remember, but I don't think there were a lot of unique things you could do with stat points. There was the option to max block, but besides that everything was incredibly cookie cutter. Get enough Str/Dex to wear gear, and then dump everything into vita. I don't think anyone put a single point in energy except for mana shield sorcs.



Full strength barb was fun. When I first started playing, I also used to poor lots of points in energy for my necro so I could CE to my heart's content.

No matter how you look at it, removing the choice is annoying. They're worried people won't know how to allocate points? That's part of the fun: figuring it out. And even so, they could still automate stat distribution for dummies. Just select the option when you make your char and you'll end up with a good all-rounder build which you could further tweak with gear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Diablo III sure is taking a lot of hits.

But I think it'll still be good.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo III sure is taking a lot of hits.
> 
> But I think it'll still be good.



I just want it to come out... soon.

But w/e I will get it and for free.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I want it to be delayed now, actually.


I was in the same camp as you, eagerly anticipating its release. Then I lost the Internet. I have to get Internet again before this fucking thing comes out.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

At least this way you can play Torchlight II now!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> At least this way you can play Torchlight II now!



This is a GREAT way to look at it. When is Torchlight II coming out? They said it would be 20 bucks at launch. Instant buy


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

It, like D3, does not have a release date.  But with the rate D3 is moving, Torchlight has to be out before it surely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Torchlight II needs Internet, too (for multiplayer at least--and that's where it's fucking at).

Man I need to get Internet.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have Cable TV?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

No, I don't have anything. 

I just sit at home all night replaying old RPGs.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Any poor suckers around you with unsecured wifi?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been searching for some WiFi, but everything has passwords and shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Hack that shit, I need a wing-man for ripping off suckers in the real money AH.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aren't you able to freely mod your characters in TL2, and use them in Multiplayer as well? That seems like something that could completely ruin multiplayer in the same way as D1, unless you find a group of "legit" players to go with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hack that shit, I need a wing-man for ripping off suckers in the real money AH.


 Teach me how and I will. 


I plan on having the Internet by the time D3 comes out--even if I have to pay 70 fucking bucks a month for it (I sure as shit hope it doesn't come to that).

We gonna scam some fools, for real.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We gonna scam some fools, for real.



Doesn't blizzard fuck you over if you do shit like that in WoW


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Quelsatron said:


> Doesn't blizzard fuck you over if you do shit like that in WoW



If you're just doing straight up account stealing and whatnot. If you're playing the AH a la buying out all of one item and reselling at higher prices when the time allows (similar things too), then they don't care, I did it in WoW all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, the RMAH is like the stock market.

It's meant to be played.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 24, 2012)

I might try selling gold on the RMAH, just once, to see how it goes. Will probably get $0.05 for 2000g or some shit like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I might try selling gold on the RMAH, just once, to see how it goes. Will probably get $0.05 for 2000g or some shit like that.


That's a high-ball figure.

I expect something more like 1 cent per 10,000 gold. 

I guess if you sell millions and millions of gold you can eventually get a few bucks.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 24, 2012)

Later on maybe, but at the very beginning it will sell for a lot more than that. Pages/tomes of training will probably be worth something as well. At least until most people get done maxing professions, then the prices will get decimated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Perhaps.

But the real money to be made is through selling items. Eventually that, too, will inflate to the point where it's almost not worth it.


Which is why I want to get right in there and take advantage of ridiculously high prices before the market crashes. Let us call this the "SOJ Bubble".


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

< Busy working on complex RMAH algorithms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

We should try to predict the most sought-after--and therefore most expensive--items, while cross-referencing that with drop percentages to find or most profitable time-to-cash-ratio.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 24, 2012)

We should organize business models for NF and work that market.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Indeed. 

I'm good with Excel, who knows how to manage a database?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

We need to move in first to establish what items will be the standard currency.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone needs to hack into Blizzard and get the item database.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

Or...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like Blizz already got the data ready for us.  

Gotta compile all this into a workable database, luckily the delay actually helps us in this case, providing more time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

But they don't list any drop rates. 

Essential data.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 24, 2012)

They give us basically everything but that.  

Though I imagine that the earlier stuff would be relatively common. Rough estimates probably won't cut it past then though.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 24, 2012)

Anybody happen to know any reputable sites that still have the CE up for grabs? (and the price hasnt been jacked up) I was waiting until it got closer to release date to prepurchase from amazon, but apparently their allotment is gone already


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys could turn into the online Mafia, get a set of cronies and everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

We could control market prices. 

Set up ponzi schemes.

PK competition IN REAL LIFE.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 24, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody happen to know any reputable sites that still have the CE up for grabs? (and the price hasnt been jacked up) I was waiting until it got closer to release date to prepurchase from amazon, but apparently their allotment is gone already


I'm pre-ordering mine soon from GameStop, where I'll just pick it up the day it comes out.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We could control market prices.
> 
> Set up ponzi schemes.
> 
> PK competition IN REAL LIFE.



Getting a wack job in real life would be pretty tough unless you had the neccessary skills. I'd invest in getting as much hackers support as possible.

Set up a triangle scheme too.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody happen to know any reputable sites that still have the CE up for grabs? (and the price hasnt been jacked up) I was waiting until it got closer to release date to prepurchase from amazon, but apparently their allotment is gone already



I'll give you my amazon CE preorder for a generous $300.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Or...



No Ribcracker!?!?! Noooooooooooo!

Seriously, nice to see some items from D2 like Azurewrath, Gidbin, Bonesnap, IK, Windforce etc etc


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a high-ball figure.
> 
> I expect something more like 1 cent per 10,000 gold.
> 
> I guess if you sell millions and millions of gold you can eventually get a few bucks.



If I had to guessimate based on the amount of gold you make in the beta, 10k would probably net you 50 cents easily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Getting a wack job in real life would be pretty tough unless you had the neccessary skills. I'd invest in getting as much hackers support as possible.
> 
> Set up a triangle scheme too.


You just have to have a devious mastermind think up the perfect murder and then implement it.

 


Naruto said:


> If I had to guessimate based on the amount of gold you make in the beta, 10k would probably net you 50 cents easily.


 Fifty cents? 

I think selling off legendary gear for 500 bucks a pop or something is more of a wise investment, depending on how quickly you can find said gear.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

First D3, then the stock market. We'll control it all


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> selling off legendary gear for 500 bucks a pop



For real now, do you think anyone will pay that much for a piece of gear? Serious question.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Serious answer?

Yes.

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 25, 2012)

Big thing is finding the gear early on. There's probably gonna be tons of people trying to strike it big after launch that we're gonna have to act fast to establish a good base of operations. 

I'm all for whoring the game the few days after it comes out.

Edit:
Just preordered the CE.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 25, 2012)

Not trying to be a downer, but you guys won't be able to compete against gold- and item-farming Chinese sweatshops.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd be ready to adopt Newt Gingrich's child labor plans if it meant making kids farm some D3 gear for 10 cents a day.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 25, 2012)

We'll take whatever means necessary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Not trying to be a downer, but you guys won't be able to compete against gold- and item-farming Chinese sweatshops.


 Fuck that, we got Mexicans.


Gnome said:


> I'd be ready to adopt Newt Gingrich's child labor plans if it meant making kids farm some D3 gear for 10 cents a day.


 
Here's the plan:

1) I'll scour Colorado, the land of Mexicans, for illegals who are hungry and need work (that isn't any of them--so I'll just hire white hobos from downtown and paint them brown)
2) We'll put the "Mexicans" to work, farming gold and items.
3) You find "Mexicans" in your own town and do the same.
4) We pay them nothing and when they complain we just have them fucking deported then find new "Mexicans".


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 26, 2012)

Scrolls of Companion and Reforge have been cut.



> A few more changes have made their way in to Diablo III beta patch 10, including the removal of Scrolls of Companion and Scrolls of Reforging, and we’ll be updating the patch notes to reflect that.
> 
> In both cases these are features we felt were underdeveloped and just not quite good enough for the game in their current state. The companion pets felt like they were mandatory to maximize play efficiency and some of the pets were too cutesy for the gritty, dark world of Sanctuary. Neither of those are issues we felt like we could solve without a lot of additional work, and we’re trying to close in on a solid release date for the game, not move further away. When weighing these systems against releasing the game, we decided to cut these scrolls and stay on track for the game’s release.
> 
> We think we can make companion pets into a much cooler system (both mechanically and visually), and evolve the reforging scrolls into a more meaningful system at some point in the future. For the time being, they will not be in the initial release of the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2012)

Just watched the and D3 was no where near the list. Which is stupid because Assassins Creed was on, even though I'm a big fan of it doesn't deserve to be on the list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

I find it funny how many patches they made for a demo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2012)

Naruto said:


> For real now, do you think anyone will pay that much for a piece of gear? Serious question.



You're obviously not acquainted with the virtual hat industry of Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You're obviously not acquainted with the virtual hat industry of Team Fortress 2.



I am (well, kinda). I thought the most wanted hats went for $50 at most.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't pay $50 for a hat in real life.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 27, 2012)

Must've been a nice hat...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I wouldn't pay $50 for a hat in real life.



*shrug*

I don't even get the hat craze in the first place.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> *shrug*
> 
> I don't even get the hat craze in the first place.



Look at me look at me. I have a hat that other people don't! Look at me Look at me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

I also wouldn't pay $50.00 for a real hat.

I would sell them though. Easily.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Look at me look at me. I have a hat that other people don't! Look at me Look at me.



I can understand toon vanity as much as the next guy, but silly hats? For $50?

In the steam trading forums, hats are currency. I've traded all my TF2 shit time and again for actual games. This xmas I got all the games I wanted from the steam sale without paying a single penny. Why? Virtual goods. Fucking *coal* and *hats*.

But hey, as long as people are willing to give me free shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Wish I could trade virtual coal for games.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wish I could trade virtual coal for games.



Startup TF2 through the console, join your own password protected server and minimize the console. Let it run in the background for 12 hours give or take. That's about the weekly cap for getting loot from TF2. When a game you like is on sale, go to the trade section of the steam forums and offer all your shit for it. I tend not to care if I'm offering too much since no effort goes into actually earning the items.

Badabing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't have the Internet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

well shucks, then i'm out of luck


----------



## insane111 (Jan 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> CMX is going to have your babies.



He already did when he played like 2 months ago 

But we could always have more babies


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure I posted that or something similar ages ago.

Mooege emulator.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

If I still had Internets I'd make more babies.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor CMX. 

Life must be difficult without internets.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2012)

Won't that mean shitty ping, or can I pick the server through a textfile like in SC2?


----------



## insane111 (Jan 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Won't that mean shitty ping, or can I pick the server through a textfile like in SC2?



Yeah your ping might be a bit high. Probably enough to be slightly annoying, but not unplayable. I think most Euros ping in the 200-300 range on US servers.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have the Internet.


I don't have a (working) computer.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 27, 2012)

To those who played the beta, what are your impressions of the announced changes made in patch 10?


----------



## insane111 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> To those who played the beta, what are your impressions of the announced changes made in patch 10?



I gave it a quick play through last night, after having not played since the patch where they added the skill swap altars. Removing the crappy altar system was a good move. Now you can swap anywhere again, and instead it puts the swapped ability on a 30 second cooldown. It's a better idea, but 30 seconds seems slightly too long. 20 would be nice.

Having to go back to town to salvage/sell wasn't that bad, since you frequently go back to town anyways while questing. As long as I cleared my bags each visit, I never ran into the problem of having to go back to town for the sole reason of making more space.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 28, 2012)

At least the GT fanbase have got better opinions then the GT staff in .

Guess what's on the top?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 28, 2012)

Of course Diablo III is at the top, Blizzard's absurdly resilient fanbase (myself included) wants it so, so bad.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild Wars 2 takes second place and Diablo 3 takes the first.

All is right with the world


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 28, 2012)

D3 being excluded from any 2012 Top 10 list is laughable.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Guild Wars 2 takes second place and Diablo 3 takes the first.
> 
> All is right with the world


----------



## insane111 (Jan 28, 2012)

Surprised only 2 people wanted to play . If anyone else wants to, nobody is using the account tonight.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Surprised only 2 people wanted to play . If anyone else wants to, nobody is using the account tonight.



I'm tired of the beta.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 29, 2012)

meh, i'd rather play it when it releases and not spoil it


----------



## eHav (Jan 29, 2012)

got a chance to try it thanks to insane and i must say i am really happy with the game. thx once again


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember being all excited when the beta started in September. "October/November release! Yes!" 

...

Ah, youth.


----------



## eHav (Jan 29, 2012)

well blizzard are assholes when it comes to acounts. my diablo 2 acount is like 10 years old and i have no idea about the details i gave on it. now their password recovery requires an acount name i dont remember giving or using, and therefore my diablo 2/diablo 2 lod cd keys are stuck there even tho i own the email of that acount.still wont send me an email with the password reset, wich means not being able to sign up for beta testing since i could not put a game on my new acount. only recently i found my warcraft 3 to be able to put a cd key in the acount.. but its no use now. oh well


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks insane. 

I was planning on making a wizard first from the youtube vids but after playing the beta, I'll have to go with the witch doctor.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sticking with my original choice of monk. 

Fighting demons with spirit just seems.... right.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2012)

Fighting demons with the demon hunter seems the most obvious choice.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 30, 2012)

Based on sheer class names, yes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 30, 2012)

I want mah' necromancer back 

Maybe druid


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I want mah' necromancer back



Witchdoctor shits on Necromancer.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Witchdoctor shits on Necromancer.



I didn't even know this sentence could be conceived by a human brain, much less typed on a message board.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I don't have a (working) computer.




I thought my life was shit.



Rios said:


> Fighting demons with the demon hunter seems the most obvious choice.


 But the Demon Hunter is mad gay.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought my life was shit.


Should be getting a new comp this week or next. Doesn't really matter, considering D3 won't be out until June.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

True. 

But you're missing out on...

On...


....


Nah, nah; you're good.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks insane. Unfortunately, I didn't had the time to try out every characters since I was kind of busy today and now I'm going to sleep, but it was enough.


Also, I don't know if it's just me but I've kind of experienced a broken glitch while using Demon Hunter. When using rapid fire skill, it will completely bug the game sometimes, as in everything become unresponsive or whatever, skills don't work...etc, hell you can't even exit normally, I had to alt tab out of the game. Pretty much happens every time I use that skill.  Other than that, Demon Hunter was fun. It's between that and Wizard for me once the game comes out. Witch-Doctor kind of disappointed me though, but I played that character until lv6 only, so yeah.


Edit: here the bug I'm talking about:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmZ7cTzgPPM&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got through everyone now, so if someone felt like 1 day wasn't enough you can play again if you want.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 31, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> Witch-Doctor kind of disappointed me though, but I played that character until lv6 only, so yeah.



What disappointed you about the witch doctor?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 31, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Witchdoctor shits on Necromancer.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.



Dont make me bone spear you


----------



## eHav (Jan 31, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I got through everyone now, so if someone felt like 1 day wasn't enough you can play again if you want.



i wouldnt say no to a chance oftrying out the wizard, it was the only class i couldnt try out


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks to Insane I was able to finish the beta with the Monk.

My thoughts on the Beta:

-It's too easy. I know that they said that they wanted the normal mode to be easy but there's no bloody challenge to it. I don't think my life ever once went below 2/3.
-Life orbs are a pretty good idea but the annoying thing is that you absorb them even if your life is full.
-Not enough item drops. Maybe it was just me or because this is the beta but there were not that many items dropping, gold was the only thing dropping most of the time and in a game all about loot this is not a good thing.
-The screen gets too flashy and distracting when levelling up. I understand that they want us to feel more powerful but if you can't see anything for a second or two there's a good chance you're going to get hit. This could be a big problem in the harder difficulties.
-Always being online. Obviously this was going to be on this list. At one point through my play through, my internet decided that I had too much Diablo and went a little fritzy and connection was all over the place. Thanks to this I was flying all over the screen without control and trying to hit monsters and having the effect of a fly on Diablo.
-The town portal option comes a little too late in the game. I know I said earlier that drops seemed less and this still holds true but in the beginning it took too long to trek back to town to off load everything and frequency of being sent back through story was too short.
-Running speed. I'm glad that they got rid of stamina but the running speed seems too slow, especially if you decide to do some exploration and have to go back on yourself and having defeated everything there's nothing to do.

+Music. I love the epic music at the login screen and the subtle ambient music in game.
+The way defeated monsters fly around when you do a move near them.
+The way enemies don't just appear but crawl out from under the woodwork.
+The death animations are a really good touch.
+No more need of the scroll of TP or Identification, definitely a good thing.
+You can hold more items and also store a lot more too. Always a good thing in a game especially one all about loot.

I'll might add more things to this if I remember anything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But the Demon Hunter is mad gay.



Exprain.

I really like the female DH.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

you herd him, mad gay

wizzzzerd is where its at


----------



## insane111 (Jan 31, 2012)

[Patch 11 got added last night. There was a massive list of changes, so I'll spoiler tag them to avoid the wall of text.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Diablo III Beta Patch 11 ? v.0.6.1.8350*

Bug Fixes


    Fixed a number of game and service crashes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Exprain.
> 
> I really like the female DH.


I don't like the moves. 

Monk is way better.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> What disappointed you about the witch doctor?



I didn't use that class for a long time, so I don't have much room to talk. but I didn't like the AoE skills very much compared to DH or Wizard. Frogs are cool and all, but they don't seem to hit something at all  and took longer to clean a group of mobs. Maybe it was just me not using that class correctly, I didn't even gave that class 30mins after all since I was in a hurry. I'll definitely give that class another try when I can obviously.



Black Wraith said:


> Thanks to Insane I was able to finish the beta with the Monk.
> 
> My thoughts on the Beta:
> 
> -It's too easy. I know that they said that they wanted the normal mode to be easy but there's no bloody challenge to it. I don't think my life ever once went below 2/3.



Never thought much about it, but yeah you're right. I don't think I've ever used a hp pot It's like, what are they for? Bliz better do something about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Well it's just a demo.

And there is a new difficulty level.

Diablo has never been about having a difficult game on the lowest difficulty (normal is always incredibly easy). The challenge to the game only comes in Hell, most likely, then increases in Inferno after you can solo Hell.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 31, 2012)

It is obviously meant to be easy, but I can see how people might have a point. At least in D2 you still had to use potions and and pay mild attention even in normal difficulty. Where as in D3 you can literally faceroll and be perfectly fine.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It is obviously meant to be easy, but I can see how people might have a point. At least in D2 you still had to use potions and and pay mild attention even in normal difficulty. Where as in D3 you can literally faceroll and be perfectly fine.



Ehhhhhhh, I don't know about that. Aside from Blood Raven and Catacombs, when did you really have to use pots in Act 1 Normal?

I find that the abundance of skills and monster suffixes early on in D3 at least make the game less boring for the first 10 hours. Could they ramp up incoming elemental damage? Probably. That would about fix it. That's where the difficulty spikes came from in D2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not worried about it.

Inferno will be incredibly hard. And, honestly, that's the only point I want a lot of difficulty anyway--when I have all my badass moves.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Inferno will be incredibly hard. And, honestly, that's the only point I want a lot of difficulty anyway--when I have all my badass moves.



Yeah, I trust Blizzard will make Inferno hard.

In fact, I can't wait until people start whining about Inferno being impossible. I remember that was the major concern amongst fans - that Inferno would be pussified.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Supposedly it will be too hard to ever solo.


But mark my words: everyone will be soloing it eventually. It'll be the new level 99. And you'll always get elitists that claim something is laughably easy no matter how hard it is.


----------



## eHav (Jan 31, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Ehhhhhhh, I don't know about that. Aside from Blood Raven and Catacombs, when did you really have to use pots in Act 1 Normal?
> 
> I find that the abundance of skills and monster suffixes early on in D3 at least make the game less boring for the first 10 hours. Could they ramp up incoming elemental damage? Probably. That would about fix it. That's where the difficulty spikes came from in D2.



the super minions with shock aoe on hit for example could catch you off guard sometimes. in the beta even the super minions/minibosses were really easy. i dont even know whats it like to die or what happens when you do.

and amont all the classes i tried, the monk did fell off a bit in the first catacombs there was a lvl or so when i seemed to do a lot les dmg than with other classes. anyway, things should start off easy, so its not surprising


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

**Witch Doctor last in poll*

*Demon Hunter second**

In my days, Blizzard's fanbase had taste. Now only the matrix bullshit gets attention.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Witch Doctor last in poll*
> 
> *Demon Hunter second**
> 
> In my days, Blizzard's fanbase had taste. Now only the matrix bullshit gets attention.



I'm laughing at you for taking it so seriously.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> I'm laughing at you for taking it so seriously.



TAKE MY WHINING MORE SERIOUSLY, I TELLS YAH. AND GET OFF MY LAWN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

In my day Diablo only had three classes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

What was it like playing Diablo in your log cabin by candle light?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard on the eyes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 31, 2012)

I can only imagine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What was it like playing Diablo in your log cabin by candle light?



Dude, i killed Diablo for the first time when i was a prepubescent pissant, you have no idea how absolutely fucking terrifying the whole experience was.

Hell, Doom 2 scared the living shit out of me back in the day.

I'll never have such intense experiences with video games ever again.

Fucking nostalgia, man.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Witch Doctor last in poll*
> 
> *Demon Hunter second**
> 
> In my days, Blizzard's fanbase had taste. Now only the matrix bullshit gets attention.


Barbarian isn't Matrix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, i killed Diablo for the first time when i was a prepubescent pissant, you have no idea how absolutely fucking terrifying the whole experience was.
> 
> Hell, Doom 2 scared the living shit out of me back in the day.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Diablo I had a pretty scary atmosphere which has never been reproduced in the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

Screw ya Demon Haters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate demons, which is why I kill them.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't like the feel of the Demon Hunter class, plain and simple. Good idea, poor execution.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 1, 2012)

Are Demon Hunters still laughably weak?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't actually try the Demon Hunter that much when I played the demo. I played the Monk, Barbarian, and Sorceress mostly. I tried out ther other two, but very lightly.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 1, 2012)

Blizz just sent out a new wave of beta invites. If anyone wanted their own account hooked up, now would be a good time to check. My own account was just activated. 

What's notable here is that this looks like a rather large wave, so maybe release date announcement soon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool, more demos.

I doubt I will get in. But I don't even care I already played it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2012)

Finished with the Barb.

One thing I forgot to mention on my little preview was that the player can't get damage from the environment. I knew about this before I played it and didn't put much thought to it but once I played it it seemed like a really big and strange thing to leave out.

Just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Finished with the Barb.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention on my little preview was that the player can't get damage from the environment. I knew about this before I played it and didn't put much thought to it but once I played it it seemed like a really big and strange thing to leave out.
> 
> Just doesn't feel right.



They need to add more interactive environment, too. It's a good idea, there's just so little of it. And not nearly as practical as you would hope.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 1, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> What's notable here is that this looks like a rather large wave, so maybe release date announcement soon?



I guess the clear lack of updates in patch 11 might also be a good sign, or could be bad . There are still a couple major bugs that need to be fixed. Especially with the auction house. People are still encountering problems where the item bugs out after buying it, and you are unable to send it to your stash. And this is on the test version of the RMAH, if that happened in release people are going to rage hard.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> What's notable here is that this looks like a rather large wave, so maybe release date announcement soon?



Haha, this reminds me of the official diablo forums. "Sign of beta?" has been replaced with "Sign of release date?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Release date is some time in 2015.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 1, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Blizz just sent out a new wave of beta invites. If anyone wanted their own account hooked up, now would be a good time to check. My own account was just activated.
> 
> What's notable here is that this looks like a rather large wave, so maybe release date announcement soon?



Didn't get in but at least I got to play the beta.

Hopefully they'll announce something regarding a potential release date soon.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 1, 2012)

Diablo forums are laden with "OMG I GOT A KEY" and "announce soon?" 

Those guys shift gears pretty quick when its generally "when release?" or "I want beta"


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

None of my accounts got an invite.


----------



## eHav (Feb 1, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Didn't get in but at least I got to play the beta.
> 
> Hopefully they'll announce something regarding a potential release date soon.



same thing here unfortunately. i should get a t-shirt saying "beta keys are not for me" or whatever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Like with SC2 I'll get an invite two days before they shut down the beta.


Joke's on you, Blizzard. Joke's on you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like with SC2 I'll get an invite two days before they shut down the beta.
> 
> 
> Joke's on you, Blizzard. Joke's on you.



Now I'm hoping you get the beta key.


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2012)

apparently there werent give outs to europe in this new wave..so if ur european... bah :\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh Europe.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

America.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

America is the best continent in the planet.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Murica!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

America is like the Hammerdin of countries.

It'll fuck you up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone else here trying to play the Beta and getting serious lag issues?


----------



## TItroops (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep. It's kind of unplayable right now. Funny though, both of my battlenet accounts got the beta invitation  Those who still did not receive it must be really unlucky. Probably becuz I'm canadian.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

People are lagging everywhere. There's complaints about it all over the Diablo forums. People with lightning fast connections and specs well above the requirement are lagging. 

Not too surprising since they added 100,000 new people to the beta.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> People are lagging everywhere. There's complaints about it all over the Diablo forums. People with lightning fast connections and specs well above the requirement are lagging.
> 
> Not too surprising since they added 100,000 new people to the beta.



Adding 100,000 caused this lag?

Let's say the game sells a measly 1,000,000 the servers better get sorted out quickly and properly.


----------



## TItroops (Feb 2, 2012)

Well this is beta, so I don't think they're using their best servers yet, it would cost lot of money for no reason.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

Either they didn't open any new servers prior to the additional invites or they really are that bad lol. 

I'd like to think it's the former.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Lag servers? 


Diablo III is garbage.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how many servers Blizzard has and how they split them among the games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure, but I think I read somewhere the Diablo servers were different and they made a new set for SC2 and there's a totally separate set for WoW.


Maybe I'm making this shit up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2012)

*Diablo III Will Scare the Hell out of You*



> It won't be the sight of a bloated corpse exploding into a cloud of snakes that frightens. It probably won't be the visage of a once proud king, now merely a vessel for an evil spirit. In fact, no specific paranormal or demonic resident of Diablo III's vast menagerie of hell's starting lineup need concern would-be demon hunters, monks, barbarians, wizards, or witch doctors.
> 
> To the contrary, it will be the clicking of mice in the Diablo III auction house that will raise the most eyebrows and drop mouths agape, in fear of not only what it means for the game itself, but also what the ramifications are for future Blizzard games and the industry at large.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't care about it as long as I profit.


Scammin' suckers.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

As soon as we here at NF learn to work that market, the AH will be a place I'll visit frequently.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 2, 2012)

Meh, I'll never use the RMAH. Witless retards are free to do whatever they want, though.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anybody from the EU been invited to the Diablo 3 Beta?

The latest invites wave didn't hit EU at all it seems.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 3, 2012)

if i was super rich, like billions, i would take up d3 as my hobby and buy every piece of gear in the auction constantly. ill hoard it all....MWAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> if i was super rich, like billions, i would take up d3 as my hobby and buy every piece of gear in the auction constantly. ill hoard it all....MWAHAHAHAAHHA



Then they can make a show about you, and nobody will like you and we'll all judge you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 3, 2012)

but then ill give you all money and you will like me


----------



## Naruto (Feb 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> but then ill give you all money and you will like me



Yes, yes I will.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> but then ill give you all money and you will like me


Yeah okay, I can get behind that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2012)

Playing with the Demon Hunter and I have to say that so far I'm not liking it.

Not many ranged weapons drop and for a very long time I was dual wielding crossbows with 3 damage each and taking a lot of hits to destroy the weakest of monsters whilst other weapons were dropping in the region of the 20's. 

I had to level up and then was able to craft a decent but still not a good bow.

In terms of the abilities. Rapid Fire takes too much hatred and is the only decent ability available in the beginning, all the rest are too weak. The attack that makes you leap back when enemies come near is utterly useless when surrounded and the character only jumps back from the way it was facing and not chose any other direction, which is a real pain sometimes.

If this doesn't get better as I finish the Beta I don't think I'll be playing with it in the full game until after a pretty long time.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

When I see the demon hunter class, I just see an attempt to replace both the Amazon and Assassin classes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2012)

> Duping is in the beta currently. This doesnt bode well for the release of the game.
> Currently their is 2-3 ways of duping in the beta, ONE way is bound to the RMAH!!! If this isnt fixed to the release and duping is used on the real money auction house blizzard is fucked. D3's economy will explode and alot of ppl using real money will be fooled.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Duping and bots is just something you're not going to escape. That's why Diablo is something best enjoyed when played with friends who you know are playing legit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Duping and bots is just something you're not going to escape. That's why Diablo is something best enjoyed when played with friends who you know are playing legit.



This wouldn't really be such a big deal if they didn't force us to be online all the time and the RMAH.

Things like this better get sorted by Bliz and quickly and that too otherwise the RMAH is going to be a big and expensive failure.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

If anything this will just inflate the RMAH making it worthless. I'd have no problems with that.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Duping and bots is just something you're not going to escape. That's why Diablo is something best enjoyed when played with friends who you know are playing legit.



Duping is definitely preventable, so they'll probably have a lock on that by release. Bots will be rampant though, so I guess the former doesn't even matter since the economy will be flooded either way.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Playing with the Demon Hunter and I have to say that so far I'm not liking it.
> 
> Not many ranged weapons drop and for a very long time I was dual wielding crossbows with 3 damage each and taking a lot of hits to destroy the weakest of monsters whilst other weapons were dropping in the region of the 20's.
> 
> ...




I've read similar experiences with those who played demon hunters.

So they're a weak class during the early stages but get to be one of the best later on?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> I've read similar experiences with those who played demon hunters.
> 
> So they're a weak class during the early stages but get to be one of the best later on?



I have no idea if they get better but so far I'm not liking it.

I'm sure Blizzard will have done something to make sure that it does get better.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 5, 2012)

So whats the latest guesstimate for release?


----------



## insane111 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks to be Q2. Depends on whether they yet again randomly decide to rework an entire class/stat system/profession. I think they've gone back and forth on the stats system 3 times now.

With the obvious lack of changes in the last couple patches it seems like they may have finally settled it though.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd say Q2 too. Hopefully mid/late April but May wouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 5, 2012)

Early April, if Blizz doesn't change shit again.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

Some time in August if we're lucky.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 6, 2012)

Hm, well if its going to be april/may then i should be ready for it, pc wise.

Looking to upgrade the guts of mah' rig by beginging of march, at the latest. The gpu i have now dosnt support dx11, so.. 

Havnt heard if D3 is running dx10 or 11, but better safe then sorry. Plus the rig needed the upgrades anyhoo. Its 3 years old at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Early 2013.


Bet.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Early 2013.
> 
> 
> Bet.



More likely than these silly April/May predictions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

They are mighty optimistic, aren't they?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes they are, we are realistic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Well it has been, what? ten years? Thirteen years?

What's another year or two?


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 6, 2012)

Someone has to be the optimistic one.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Blizzard hates optimistic people. They only cave to people who bitch the most.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to blow up their twitter.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 6, 2012)

Well they'd better cave soon to all the angry people wanting release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I read some stuff on Diablo.incgamers.... yeah, this shit isn't getting done any time soon. They are still working on the runes and changing things every two days.

It's never going to be done.


Ever.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> More likely than these silly April/May predictions.


I never said April of what year...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I predict a few more predictions.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 6, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I never said April of what year...


Touche. :ho

In other news I can load my Battle.net account with some cash now.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I got an invitation to beta this week 


Funfact: I've already played it more than torchlight . Never seen a game as repetitive as that(torch).  Like everything, monsters, environment, etc is the same shit over and over, just wow. Just sayin'. Hoping torchlight 2 will be an improvement. I rather play Diablo 2 really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I enjoyed Torchlight quite a bit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2012)

I enjoyed Torchlight for a bit but after a little while things just kept on getting re-hashed and then the re-hash got re-hashed.

Then I stopped playing it.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2012)

I heard they updated the beta, I'll go reinstall it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll admit some of it was rehashed, but I kept playin' for a good while. Granted I didn't replay it more than once...

Mostly due to lack of online and more epic loot.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll admit some of it was rehashed, but I kept playin' for a good while. Granted I didn't replay it more than once...
> 
> Mostly due to lack of online and more epic loot.



Once I learned how to backup my save file I just couldn't help enchanting my items constantly and saving the backups just in case I lost everything.

Then it really got boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I cheated a lot myself after a while. Loot wasn't epic enough.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 7, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I have no idea if they get better but so far I'm not liking it.
> 
> I'm sure Blizzard will have done something to make sure that it does get better.



Looks like demon hunters may get the changes they need during the next update for classes:





> @Bashiok, forum feedback still says DH feels less powerful than other classes; perception or real thing? any plans?





> @mikesacco, Overall we agree. Next patch (?) there will be a number of class changes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

DH buffs, yah.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

They're suppose to be weak, obvious nub class is obvious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Looks like demon hunters may get the changes they need during the next update for classes:



From what I've seen I think most of the problem with the DH is not with the character itself but with the fact that ranged weapon drops are so rare and when they do drop are mostly crap. 

And as you can't use any of the abilities without a ranged weapon DH becomes very underpowered. 

These are the two things that I think they need to work on.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Looks like demon hunters may get the changes they need during the next update for classes:



More importantly

@Bashiok Any word when news about runes will be released?
@IamBGriffs  Its in and working. Not too much longer.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2012)

insane111 said:


> More importantly
> 
> @Bashiok Any word when news about runes will be released?
> @IamBGriffs  Its in and working. Not too much longer.



Uh oh.


They are going to scrap a part of the system,aren't they?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got a question.

I'm a Monk and I have a poison dealing weapon. All my attacks are with my limbs and not weapons. 

Would the poison transfer over to my attacks?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Should transfer.

I hope they delay the game another quarter.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

How do you delay a game without a release date? :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

By promising it would be out first quarter 2012.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't remember that. And I'm sure Blizzard doesn't either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I vaguely recall them saying that.

I could be wrong--I often am--but I don't think so.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I have nothing to worry about, you're too lazy to find a source for your claim. .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

You know me too well.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 7, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see if this game comes out before I build a new PC.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Should transfer.
> 
> I hope they delay the game another quarter.



You want me to bring my Monk out and beat the living dead out of you?

On a serious note, they never said first quarter but they said 'early 2012'. Which theoretically means that they could refer to Q2 too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, is that what they said? Yeah, I guess that makes more sense than saying Q1, because that's too specific for them.


They could pretend that August is "early" in the year and release it in September.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 7, 2012)

Even a  1-year delay is "early" for a game being developed for 12 years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

All these delays and changes can only mean one thing: Diablo III will suck.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Its Blizzard, not Squeenix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

It's not Blizzard anymore, it's Blizzactivision without the Diablo team. Anything could happen.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> How do you delay a game without a release date? :ho



Ask them 

@Bashiok any word on a new Blizzcast?
@jaredgaut The delay kinda threw us off. We'll get back on track...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not Blizzard anymore, it's Blizzactivision without the Diablo team. *Anything could happen.*



So square is making Diablo 3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

They might help produce it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So square is making Diablo 3?



No. No no no no no no.

I'd like to see square make a dungeon crawler, so I can laugh when its done terribly and loses them tons of money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Them actually developing one would be interesting. 

I mean, Chocobo's Dungeon wasn't so bad.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 7, 2012)

betamaxed


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

How are you guys going to play D3?

I'm going to start with the Monk and play through solo then play through once with each of the others in normal solo with no hand me downs.

Then I'll play with the Monk through the other difficulties and with friends too and try too get items for all my characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I will probably bounce between characters.

But I really need to build a super powerful character quickly so I can gain a lot of high-end gear and scam suckers on the RMAH.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm gonna focus on building my Monk quickly and make it pretty strong before I start branching off. Then I'll worry about bouncing around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

And scam suckers, right?

I mean it's begging you to take money from suckers.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 7, 2012)

Do I have any other reason to work with only one character? :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Getting top ladder position and being more l337er than everyone else.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I could be an elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if I wanted. 

That would probably ultimately depend on the final release date.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 7, 2012)

There is no ladder in D3, kinda sucks 

There should at least be a hardcore one so that people can amass gigantic epeens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, you get to level 60 first. Big accomplishment, right?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you get to level 60 first. Big accomplishment, right?



I have to agree with Blizz on this.

100 is just an arbitrary number just like 60. Also there's not much going on after you hit 30 so it won't make much of a difference.

Also, obviously they want to make sure that they have room to allow for expansions.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 7, 2012)

There's nothing like the feeling that your char is a slightly bigger number than everyone elses..... until you see a crapton of them around. 

Meh, I'd much rather work the market than hit the level cap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I have to agree with Blizz on this.
> 
> 100 is just an arbitrary number just like 60. Also there's not much going on after you hit 30 so it won't make much of a difference.
> 
> Also, obviously they want to make sure that they have room to allow for expansions.


 I am saying that getting to the max level is pointless. My highest-level character was 87. After a point I don't even care. For D3 that point could be level 50.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am saying that getting to the max level is pointless. My highest-level character was 87. After a point I don't even care. For D3 that point could be level 50.



Yeah, I agree with both of you (60 is just a number and no1 cares about the first dude reaching it).

D3 runs like crud on my laptop. My desktop demolishes it, but I was hoping to play it at school, too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I wish I could play it on my cell phone so I could grind for items while at work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could play it on my cell phone so I could grind for items while at work.



As long as the rumours of there being a smartphone app is true I'll be happy.

I hope we can sell and buy stuff, it'll make the AH more interesting.
I also hope that they give us a chance to grind too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2012)

Bashiok Answers Questions
Late last night Bashiok answered questions on Twitter for a little over an hour! A good deal of these questions are things we already know but we were able to get a little bit of new information. Here is a quick rundown on some of the key points.

    The Rune system appears to be finished
    We should see the new skill system in an upcoming beta patch
    We will see a some class balance in this patch
    We should expect to get another Jay Wilson article "Soon" with information about the rest of the changes
    There will not be a voice chat built into Diablo 3
    Halls of the dead (for hardcore characters) did not make it in, its on their "to do list"
    There will most likley not be any pre-order bonus from blizzard
    Guild features will come after release at some point
    They plan to update and support Diablo 3 for a long time into the future
    They like to keep the level with the content, this means we might see level increases with expansions
    You should be able to understand the story, even if you have not played D1 or D2
    The graphics in the beta are AS IS for retail (AKA no "ultra mode")

Full Q&A:


---

Sorry for all the double postings.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am saying that getting to the max level is pointless. My highest-level character was 87. After a point I don't even care. For D3 that point could be level 50.



You've completely missed the many memos on the change to lvl 60 from 100. The lvl 60 cap was designed specifically so that it what you'll roughly reach once you finish Hell the first time, it does not require additional mind-numbing grinding to reach


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

In other words, Diablo 3 will have a solid level cap end game like MMO's.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> In other words, Diablo 3 will have a solid level cap end game like MMO's.


DIABLO IS GONNA B WOW???!!?1??


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2012)

butWOW is the best


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

You didn't max out your characters CMX? Weak. 

Maybe it's because I played online, I had like 6 maxed out and multiple dupes to carry my items.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> As long as the rumours of there being a smartphone app is true I'll be happy.
> 
> I hope we can sell and buy stuff, it'll make the AH more interesting.
> I also hope that they give us a chance to grind too.


 The app will probably be pretty limited in functionality. Like a character viewer. Maybe an AH app.

But they'd never let you play.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> You've completely missed the many memos on the change to lvl 60 from 100. The lvl 60 cap was designed specifically so that it what you'll roughly reach once you finish Hell the first time, it does not require additional mind-numbing grinding to reach


 I have no idea what you're saying.

Partly because you're not making any literal sense; partly because I am aware of the cap. It's like you're in the wrong thread talking about a different game all together.


Sephiroth said:


> You didn't max out your characters CMX? Weak.
> 
> Maybe it's because I played online, I had like 6 maxed out and multiple dupes to carry my items.


 Hell no, that shit is for suckers. 

I was too busy finding loot and doing some PVP on the side to care about getting to level 99. 

My general cycle of Diablo II went like this:

1) Get an entire account filled with various builds and get them all to level 85 or so.
2) Grind items for months for those characters.
3) PVP a bit with each.
4) Delete my entire account, vowing never to play again.
5) Start from scratch a few months later.


I did this repeatedly since Diablo II was released.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

It only took a few hours to get from 85 to 99, just have to kill cows with some buddies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

You shut up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You shut up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll sell you a Sigon's Plate for $0.84.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

End game in Diablo? I thought it would go on foreveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll sell you a Sigon's Plate for $0.84.



I'll sell you full Tal Rasha for $84.00


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I got three Tal sets, bro. 


I'll trade you a low dex Ravenfrost for it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

How about a HoTo and Sorc Torch?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

This is how I have sex.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Dare I ask?

What do you sex with when you wear that?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

You don't want to know.

Things that go howl in the night.

Even Necromancers are afraid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> How about a HoTo and Sorc Torch?


Lol, Full Tal Rasha's is like a nagel ring at best, I was doing you a favor.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't remember whats what anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Gear-to-gear trades are almost non-existent, unless you're trading high-end runewords. Otherwise everyone just wants runes.

Diablo II sucks now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what you're saying.
> 
> Partly because you're not making any literal sense; partly because I am aware of the cap. It's like you're in the wrong thread talking about a different game all together.





> *I am saying that getting to the max level is pointless.* My highest-level character was 87. After a point I don't even care. *For D3 that point could be level 50.*



If you read the bold part of the post I quoted, you're implying that reaching the max level in D3 is the same as reaching max level in D2. 

So unless you're saying that you're going to get bored of the game before you've even finished hell then you're comparing apples and oranges


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

I've played a lot of RPGs, I know how this shit works.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've played a lot of RPGs, I know how this shit works.



And how many of those were MMO's?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

So, a 2013 release it shall be, nice call CMX.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 9, 2012)

They only said by the end of Q2, which could still mean April or May.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

Its Blizzard, so nope.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll still be optimistic.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 9, 2012)

Two good things that have come out of this is that I can get some time in with Mass Effect and get D3 as an Xmas present because it'll get delayed again...


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 9, 2012)

It's funny, at this point I shouldn't be disappointed with Diablo 3's 269th delay...but I am.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 9, 2012)

''sad face''

I really was hoping it would come out this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> And how many of those were MMO's?


 I don't play those shits! 


Actually, little known fact, I used to play a text-based MUD which was basically an MMO for a long time and really enjoyed it (two of them, even, and I paid for the second! ). Darkness Falls and DFC, baby. ALL DAY. 


Gnome said:


> So, a 2013 release it shall be, nice call CMX.


 You doubted me?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gear-to-gear trades are almost non-existent, unless you're trading high-end runewords. Otherwise everyone just wants runes.
> 
> Diablo II sucks now.



I haven't played D2 in a while but have been wanting to get back on it.  It's that bad right now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

It was when I played last (about a year ago). 

Maybe it's different now, but I seriously doubt it. Just look at trading forums to see what's up and I will bet you $300.00 USD that it's runes and runewords for everything.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You doubted me?



Yes, but never again. From now on you are always right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

That's the best policy to have.

I'm incredibly cynical and I am a super pessimist; according to Murphy's Law, anything that can go wrong will go wrong--therefor: CMX is always right.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

As a Yorkshireman I just find it really strange hearing a Yorkshire accent in a game. Not something you find often.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What are you talking about?



The Templar follower.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spH0emPwAgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I see.


I had a dream about Diablo III last night. I was playing it and then I hated the game and quit. It was a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> I had a dream about Diablo III last night. I was playing it and then I hated the game and quit. It was a fucking nightmare.



And the Heavens Shall Tremble.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0F2wPZWdYk&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3DDiablo%2BIII%2B--%2BYou%2BWill%2BDie.%2BWe%2BPromise.%2B%26oq%3DDiablo%2BIII%2B--%2BYou%2BWill%2BDie.%2BWe%2BPromise.%2B%26aq%3Df%26aqi%3D%26aql%3D%26gs_sm%3D12%26gs_upl%3D97194l97194l0l97991l1l1l0l0l0l0l65l65l1l1l0&has_verified=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm going to get my ass kicked?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Give me the fucking game dammit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Seriously, Q 2 release date now, how the started from 2011 Q 4  into 2012 Q 2 ?


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0F2wPZWdYk&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3DDiablo%2BIII%2B--%2BYou%2BWill%2BDie.%2BWe%2BPromise.%2B%26oq%3DDiablo%2BIII%2B--%2BYou%2BWill%2BDie.%2BWe%2BPromise.%2B%26aq%3Df%26aqi%3D%26aql%3D%26gs_sm%3D12%26gs_upl%3D97194l97194l0l97991l1l1l0l0l0l0l65l65l1l1l0&has_verified=1[/YOUTUBE]


You Will Die...before the game is released


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh lordy lord. In an interview they said they threw out player death animations and cutscenes(!) because they're too expensive to make.

Like, really. One of the most successful gaming companies with a shitload of WoW money, sitting on their arses for like 7 years, unable to do fucking cutscenes? Where did all the development time go?
I mean we're talking about a game that will sell 5+ million by the name alone. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

All these fucking years of hype and wait,all we get is some half assed game that probably will get completed via patches. its retarded on how D3 started to look into what it became.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Oh lordy lord. In an interview they said they threw out player death animations and cutscenes(!) because they're too expensive to make.
> 
> Like, really. One of the most successful gaming companies with a shitload of WoW money, sitting on their arses for like 7 years, unable to do fucking cutscenes? Where did all the development time go?
> I mean we're talking about a game that will sell 5+ million by the name alone. Fucking bullshit.



It wasn't that it was too expensive to make it was that it would take too long to implement it and would delay the game by a lot more. They will be adding it in the future (whenever that is) content patch.

In a way it's a good thing that they are cutting things that will be added to make sure that they won't be any more delays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Oh lordy lord. In an interview they said they threw out player death animations and cutscenes(!) because they're too expensive to make.
> 
> Like, really. One of the most successful gaming companies with a shitload of WoW money, sitting on their arses for like 7 years, unable to do fucking cutscenes? Where did all the development time go?
> I mean we're talking about a game that will sell 5+ million by the name alone. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't see how making a diablo game standards fell from a good polished game into  mediocre rushed game


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't see how delaying it multiple times translates into "rushing"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

The delay didn't come because they where Polishing the game as they noted at first, it seems it came because they didn't manage to bring up the expectations in time.
Now they see that fans are loosing patience so they try to release it as soon is possible in order to save it, heck the content removal pretty much  shows that much .
We would see D3 in 2014 if they didn't removed those.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Fall 2011 - delayed due to mechanics changes
Early 2012 - delayed due to mechanics changes

Still not seeing it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Mystic removed.
The Cauldron of Jordan  have been removed.
Nephalem Cube have been removed.
The ridiculous stat rework that they did which pretty much could confirm their inability or lack of time in class balance  ?


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 10, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Mystic removed.


I'll give you this one, they want to put her back in after release.



> The Cauldron of Jordan  have been removed.
> Nephalem Cube have been removed.


...because they _added_ free, infinite town portals. 



> The ridiculous stat rework that they added ?


Not seeing how this is "rushing"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Afair blizzard didn't work like this in the past, or did they ?


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 10, 2012)

I sure as hell better be getting my ass kicked and enjoying it in the higher difficulties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

They keep destroying and recreating the entire game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Its like they're building a tower and going: "Hmm this bit at the top looks a bit odd, we're going to have to destroy half the building now."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah. They are crazy.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 10, 2012)

Silly Blizzard and their perfectionist ways.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

Must have taken bloody ages. Still awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

What an incredible waste of time.


Shoulda made Diablo.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Tyrael>Diablo, everyone knows that.

What happen to CMX is always right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Diablo _looks _cooler.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Diablo cooler than hooded Octo-Jesus? I don't think so man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Way cooler. He holds lava in his hands.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm going to get the collectors edition just for the Tyreal 'wings'.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Way cooler. He holds lava in his hands.



Then again, Azomden eats lava.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

He also shits out nuclear explosions.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Azomden also looks like Jabba though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Diablo is a giant muscular demon with big horns and a giant, flaming cock.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 10, 2012)

he is the lord of win, he cannot be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Not even death can save you from me!


Yeah, I guess Diablo is pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

He's fat.

Then again, Duriel was kinda fat and he was cool.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Mephisto was the boss, despite having 1 line.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then again, Duriel was kinda fat and he was cool.



LoOoOoking for BaAaal?

[player death]


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone have or read Diablo 3 Book of Cain?

My brother just bought it today when he saw it on the store shelf. 

It's pretty much a DiabloVerse lore book with the pages and style to look like a tome. 

There are a lot of sketches but I wouldnt call it an art book, more writing but some nice full page sketches, like a full-body pic of Mephisto and the revamp Diablo which I have never seen before.

Sketch of Azomden fighting a warrior as well as sketches of Archangel Imperius, Archangel Auriel etc.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 11, 2012)

Lulz.

Well, plenty of time for me to get my system upgraded now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> LoOoOoking for BaAaal?
> 
> [player death]


Baaal was creepy as hell, the way he runs is just... WRONG


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2012)

The Witch Doctors Fire Bat attack is way too OP.

It does a lot of damage and doesn't take a lot of mana.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 11, 2012)

It's short-range though. Could be a problem in higher difficulties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, good luck not dying three inches away from a monster that one-shots even Barbarian tanks.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wait until they release the Paladin in an expansion. It will go from "You will die" to "You can't die".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

nb4 Inferno solo.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing can stop the hammers of lawl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I want to see the Necromancer return in the expansion myself.


Replace corpse explosion with corpse nuclear explosion.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

They're taking so long they might as well just give us an expansion at launch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

They will probably break the game up into three installments. 


Buy Act 1-2 for 59.99
Buy Act 3-4 for 59.99 next year
Buy Act 5 (maybe 6) for 59.99 the year after

That's theoretical, without delays.

More likely it will look like this:

Act 1-2: Q4 2012
Act 3-4: Q3 2014
Acr 5-6: Q1 2020


Expansions in between.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2012)

I've played the Beta quite a lot now and I've only ever found 1 Amulet.

Am I the only who's finding it really hard to acquire?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They will probably break the game up into three installments.
> 
> 
> Buy Act 1-2 for 59.99
> ...



We'd all still buy them. If say you wouldn't you're a liar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I would buy two copies: one to play, one to fuck like a woman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't play since I have no Internet, but....


I GOT IN!


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't play since I have no Internet, but....
> 
> 
> I GOT IN!


Welcome to the party.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

The longer they delay the better for me, not sure if I'll want to run the game on my laptop or upgrade my desktop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Welcome to the party.


 Yeah, it's shitty that I get it now that I have no Internet.

Fucking dykes.


Violent-nin said:


> The longer they delay the better for me, not sure if I'll want to run the game on my laptop or upgrade my desktop.


 I would have said the same a few months ago since I have no Internet. But I'm moving and getting Internet, so...


RELEASE IT NOW!


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 13, 2012)

When are you finally gonna have internet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Probably around March 3rd.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> The longer they delay the better for me, not sure if I'll want to run the game on my laptop or upgrade my desktop.



I don't know how good your laptop is, but mine barely runs D3 

It's just so stupid that my laptop can run WoW and SC2 but not D3. Oh well. Desktop it is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I don't know how good your laptop is, but mine barely runs D3
> 
> It's just so stupid that my laptop can run WoW and SC2 but not D3. Oh well. Desktop it is.



On what settings are you running it on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

My computer runs D3 like it's a 2005 game.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I don't know how good your laptop is, but mine barely runs D3
> 
> It's just so stupid that my laptop can run WoW and SC2 but not D3. Oh well. Desktop it is.



Seems weird, D3 requirements are probably almost identical to SC2.

edit: Oh they finally did post the requirements for D3. Processor/ram requirements are the same, but D3 needs a little better video card than sc2. So I guess it's probably the video card in your laptop that's holding it back.


D3 minimum
Intel Pentium D 2.8 GHz or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 4400
NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT or ATI Radeon X1950 Pro or better
1GB Ram

SC2 minimum
2.6 GHz Pentium? IV or equivalent AMD Athlon? processor
128 MB PCIe NVIDIA? GeForce? 6600 GT or ATI Radeon? 9800 PRO video card 
1 GB RAM

D3 recommended
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GH
NVIDIA GeForce 260 or ATI Radeon HD 4870 or better
2GB Ram

SC2 recommended
Dual Core 2.4Ghz Processor
512 MB NVIDIA? GeForce? 8800 GTX or ATI Radeon? HD 3870 or better
2 GB RAM


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to be rocking D3 at max settings.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> On what settings are you running it on?



These are my specs. The desktop runs the game perfectly @ max settings, but the laptop runs like shit even on lowest.


*Spoiler*: _Desktop_ 




*Operating System*
			MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
*CPU*
			Intel Core i7 930  @ 2.80GHz	33 ?C
			Bloomfield 45nm Technology
*RAM*
			6,00 GB Triple-Channel DDR3 @ 539MHz (8-8-8-20)
*Graphics*
			SAMSUNG (1920x1080@60Hz)
			ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series (ATI AIB)	33 ?C





*Spoiler*: _Laptop_ 




*Operating System*
			MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
*CPU*
			Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T6400  @ 2.00GHz	37 ?C
			Penryn 45nm Technology
*RAM*
			4,00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 533MHz (7-7-7-20)
*Graphics*
			Generic PnP Monitor (1366x768@60Hz)
			256MB GeForce 9400M G (Acer Incorporated [ALI])	34 ?C


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> These are my specs. The desktop runs the game perfectly @ max settings, but the laptop runs like shit even on lowest.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Desktop_
> ...


 :nelsonlaugh

Don't use a laptop to do a PC's job, man.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to be playing on my laptop, so suck it CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh

Enjoy your fail.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

You won't be saying that when I'm whooping on your ass in game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Fat chance. I'm pro. 

Godly pro.

Godly l337 pro.

Godly l337 pro + SOJ SOJ SOJ.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 14, 2012)

I run SC2 on Ultra, so D3 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

You're gonna need an upgrade. 


SC2 Ultra = D3 low.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that the merchant next to Cain's house sounds like Liam Neeson?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't remember what any of those people sounded like. I just remember killin' shit with badass combos.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 15, 2012)

You'd think more companies would take Blizzard's approach towards graphics and gameplay (i.e. focus more on gameplay), but nope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

But think about all the shiny graphics you get.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 15, 2012)

Doesn't take a whole lot to sell these days in some cases.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Shiny graphics + guns = game of the year.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shiny graphics + guns = game of the year.



It goes [(tits+ass)xgraphics]/gameplay=GOTY.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Divided by gameplay?


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe gameplay is just a secondary factor when considering GOTY. 

It would be like [(tits+ass)xgraphics] = GOTY
Bonus points: gameplay


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 15, 2012)

By that equation Dead or Alive would be GOTY, every year.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2012)

See the thing is my laptop has the power to run it fine but it overheats like a bastard due to terrible design on HP's part (I know I know, HP. I'm done with them for life). I have a cooling pad and while it prevents the laptop from literally shutting down due to overheating, I know Diablo 3 will push things right to it's limit.

I can't upgrade my old PC anymore really, so I'm stuck with building a new one on a budget (since I just bought a new car). I really wanted to hold off building my next desktop till I was ready to go all out it and make it borderline insane (the PC that I wanted to build would crush CMX's in power easily). Ah, what to do.....


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Divided by gameplay?





Kyousuke said:


> Maybe gameplay is just a secondary factor when considering GOTY.
> 
> It would be like [(tits+ass)xgraphics] = GOTY
> Bonus points: gameplay





Coteaz said:


> By that equation Dead or Alive would be GOTY, every year.



I was being facetious. Implying that gameplay was inversely proportional to the decision- ah fuck it, it was a bad post. No use trying to salvage it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> See the thing is my laptop has the power to run it fine but it overheats like a bastard due to terrible design on HP's part (I know I know, HP. I'm done with them for life). I have a cooling pad and while it prevents the laptop from literally shutting down due to overheating, I know Diablo 3 will push things right to it's limit.
> 
> I can't upgrade my old PC anymore really, so I'm stuck with building a new one on a budget (since I just bought a new car). I really wanted to hold off building my next desktop till I was ready to go all out it and make it borderline insane (the PC that I wanted to build would crush CMX's in power easily). Ah, what to do.....


 NOTHING CRUSHES MY COMPUTER! 

Even if you managed to, I have 5,000 bucks I could easily spend on a new one just to show you up. 


Naruto said:


> I was being facetious. Implying that gameplay was inversely proportional to the decision- ah fuck it, it was a bad post. No use trying to salvage it.


 Game of the  year equation should look like this:

Gameplay + Story x Design ^ music / graphics + length^2.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 16, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I can't upgrade my old PC anymore really, so I'm stuck with building a new one on a budget (since I just bought a new car). I really wanted to hold off building my next desktop till I was ready to go all out it and make it borderline insane (the PC that I wanted to build would crush CMX's in power easily). Ah, what to do.....


Sell your body to ease CMX's lustful urges, thus making him pay for your upgrade and crushing his spirit in the process.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Such a *Diablo*lical plan just might work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 16, 2012)

Forget all this bullshit.

Here have some of this:


I'm sure it'll get your puny little hearts racing.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 16, 2012)

Beta keys, yawn.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I want the game, all that matters now is a release date.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Already got a beta key. 


And I have no Internet to use it.





I'll sell it someone for 500 dollars.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep beta is old now, just waiting on the final release date to pop up eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Key word: eventually.

Eventually = when it's done.

When it's done = maybe this year.

Maybe this year = next year.

Next year = 2014.

2014 = cancellation.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2012)

I can only imagine the backlash if they cancelled the project.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NOTHING CRUSHES MY COMPUTER!
> 
> Even if you managed to, I have 5,000 bucks I could easily spend on a new one just to show you up.



Psh, your 5,000 computer would be nothing compared to mine son. 

Don't worry if I can't get my computer that I wanted this year I'll just settle for crushing you in PvP, while I play the song from the Titanic in the background. 



Coteaz said:


> Sell your body to ease CMX's lustful urges, thus making him pay for your upgrade and crushing his spirit in the process.





I don't want to end up like the other dead hookers CMX has buried in his backyard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Everyone would be mad until they announced that they converted it into an MMO.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2012)

I can see it now. 

Sometime in 2013 Blizz unveils the title of their next MMO, it's Diablo III!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

And then we all commit suicide.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2012)

I would imagine some people would try to storm their HQ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Would they weard cardboard armor with things printed on them in permanent marker like, "Godly Plate of the Whale" thinking it gave them extra health?


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 17, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, your 5,000 computer would be nothing compared to mine son.
> 
> Don't worry if I can't get my computer that I wanted this year I'll just settle for crushing you in PvP, while I play the song from the Titanic in the background.



Make a barb or monk, named him "Stelio Contos" and spam this as you PvP 












As for building your own rig and pricing, 3 years ago i put together a custom rig mainly for gaming, and it cost me around $2200. Its lasted 3+ years, and is just now starting to show its age for the newer games (still managed "high" settings on skyrim).

That should show you what you really need. If you have 5 grand to use just for a pc, build an uber-dream machine for around 3k, and give the rest to a friend who can use the money, or a charity


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

What if the MMO was free like Guild Wars 2?

Oh wait this is Blizzard...........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

And the bank accounts shall tremble...


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 17, 2012)

FPS Diablo MMO = profit?


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2012)

> In the near future, we'll be implementing several changes to the posting limits and fees related to the beta version of the Diablo III auction house. Here’s a quick summary of what’s in store:
> 
> -Listing fee is being removed.
> -Transaction fee is being increased to 1.25 Beta Bucks.
> ...


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 18, 2012)

lol, RMAH

I will ruthlessly mock anyone who actually buys shit with it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 18, 2012)

I was just thinking about how long this game is going to be and I realised that it is going to take a long time.

Most reports say that you can finish the Beta in around an hour. I personally think that's for people that have been playing for a while, for the average time I think it would take two hours. For this I'll take the hour time.

The Beta is the first 1/3 of the first act. It should therefore take 3 hours to complete an act. With 4 acts it should take 12 hours. However we must also take into account that the later levels are going to be shorter then the earlier ones, this is why I decided to work with 1 hour to complete the Beta.

There are 4 difficulty levels in the game; normal, nightmare, hell and inferno.
In an extremely simplified version let's say that it takes an equal amount of time to complete each difficulty level, which would give us 48 hours.

That' only for one character, we have to multiply all of this by 5 for the different characters which gives us a total of 240 hours to complete the game with each character in all difficulties.

THEN

If you want to play the hardcore mode with each of the characters then we have to multiply everything by 2, giving us 480. Obviously hardcore mode will take longer because you would be taking more care and it's not taking into account the characters that will get killed.

And none of the above take into account the fact that Inferno is not going to be something that will take a couple of hours to complete or the fact that you will be grinding for many hours too.

That's a lot of time.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm definitely looking forward to wasting away days worth of time to beating the shit out of stuff in D3. 

It's gonna totally be worth it, long ass wait for release or not.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> And none of the above take into account the fact that Inferno is not going to be something that will take a couple of hours to complete or the fact that you will be grinding for many hours too.



If it's the same as D2, dungeons get larger and more complex with each difficulty level as well. And I doubt you can just breeze through hell either way. Even in D2 people died a lot (in the days where no one had crazy gear).


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 18, 2012)

*Talk About a Bombshell*



> Last August we held a Diablo III press tour, and it was with a small group of fansites that I first revealed significant changes were still in store for the rune system. Since then, we?ve been hard at work on the rune and skill systems, and today we?d like to share details on the changes you?ll see in Beta patch 13. We?re confident that these changes will make Diablo III a better game, and to help illustrate why, I'll start with a high-level explanation of our goals for these systems as well as the feedback we were responding to in making these changes.
> 
> I'll start with the skill system. Our high-level goal with this system has always been to give players a great degree of power to customize their characters. We believe we accomplished that early on by abolishing skill trees and moving toward an open-ended system where skills, rune variants, and passives are chosen at-will by the player in a flexible customization system.
> 
> ...


Continued...


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 18, 2012)

> Runes have been by far the biggest design hurdle we’ve had in the game, and as you know we’ve been continually iterating on them. We fully expect that some of you will be disappointed that runes won’t be part of the itemization system. Internally, it took us a long time to let go of that notion too and stop trying to force them into being items, and instead embrace the intent of the system. Integrating runes with the skill system directly gave us a bunch of great benefits, and even without runes we’re launching with more item types than Diablo II had. We knew we were making the right choice by letting go of runes as items and focusing on the core objective of the system: to customize your skills in awesome ways.
> 
> Before I wrap up, I did want to cover that one of the added benefits of the new system is that you’ll be unlocking something every level all the way up to the level cap (60). Now, with each level you’ll unlock at least one new skill or rune, and in most cases you’ll be unlocking three or four. The most immediately exciting part of that system is that skill runes begin unlocking at level 6, which means that players in the beta test will finally be able to play around with some rune variants.
> 
> ...




Images at source.

I really don't know what to think about these changes. I'm going to have to wait and see opinions on both sides of the fence on this.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 18, 2012)

anyone who has beta should try this: 

Haven't tried it myself yet, but everyone says it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2012)

Just looking at those screenshots makes it seem like a worthwhile thing to do. 

I'll take a swing at it in the morning probably.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Coteaz (Feb 19, 2012)

Diablo is ruined! Again!

...
This may actually be pretty good. Now the whiners can shut up about not unlocking stuff from 30-60.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely satisfying now that we get something _every_ level. Bitches can't complain about that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 19, 2012)

This new system is basically adding new skills and the 'rune' part of the name is just for show really.

Having something new to play with at every level is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> This new system is basically adding new skills and the 'rune' part of the name is just for show really.



So many complaints about the new rune system on diablo forums/mixed comments from beta streams.

I wonder if they'll make any more drastic changes to skills/runes before release.



> Having something new to play with at every level is definitely a good thing.



Agreed.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 19, 2012)

Didn't really matter what they did, people were going to bitch about it. Hopefully they just keep it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure you guys will find this interesting:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-1v1kPtnHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Diablo III sucks now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

You're still going to get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going to get two copies: one for home, one for my parent's house for when I visit.

Then I'm going to buy the PS3 version.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to get two copies: one for home, one for my parent's house for when I visit.
> 
> Then I'm going to buy the PS3 version.



Why get two copies?

Just install the client on your parents computer and login with your account.

This is the only good thing of having to be online all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

So I can have my black nephew farm gear for me when I am not there.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Having a black nephew must be cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

It's almost like owning a slave, but legal.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 20, 2012)

D3 better come out before GW2, or...well...we may have a problem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Gundam Wing 2?


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Guild Wars 2...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, nobody plays that. 

I'll hopefully be playing D3 for forever with some light PS3 work sometimes when I get tired of grinding.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, I want to summon pillars! 

Someone give me Internet, quick!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Where are you getting these awesome D3 comics?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Probably from some secret hipster website. 

Hipsters never share either.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Where are you getting these awesome D3 comics?



This guy on the DiabloFans forum makes them.

On another note these are the names I've chosen:

Monk = MonkeyDLuffy because he has 'monk' in his name and Luffy uses limbs that extend,
Barb = Zoro because Zoro is a beast.
Demon Hunter = Usopp because both are sharpshooters.
Witch Doctor = Chopper because both are doctors.
Wizard = This is the hard one, maybe either Nami or Sanji.

Yep, a big OP tard.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

One Piece is awesome.

But my Barbarian's name will be *Baldur *


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2012)

This is that guys DeviantArt:


EDIT:

Woo! 8k post.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I had a talent.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 21, 2012)

New laptop finally arrived, just in time to...not play D3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh

I got a new PC like a year ago.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 21, 2012)

Delay Blizzard, delay this game more please.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> New laptop finally arrived, just in time to...not play D3.





CrazyMoronX said:


> :nelsonlaugh
> 
> I got a new PC like a year ago.



Laptop>Desktop.

We will crush you sometime next year or in 2014, just. you. wait.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Laptop>Desktop.



Ehhh, if they were much, much more affordable you might have the beginnings of an argument there. As it is it's just overpriced inferior hardware. Great for school, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Laptop>Desktop.
> 
> We will crush you sometime next year or in 2014, just. you. wait.


 Does not compute.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does not compute.



Laptop warms your balls when playing. Do you have a ball warmer? didn't think so.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Laptop warms your balls when playing. Do you have a ball warmer? didn't think so.



I remember reading recently that laptops kill off your baby making machines ammo...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

My crotch is always like 150 degrees, bro.

I got great balls of fire.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I remember reading recently that laptops kill off your baby making machines ammo...



Score 1 more for the Laptop, free vasectomy, kids are little shits anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Now I gotta seriously consider buying a laptop. 


Saving all that money on condoms.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

I know right. You can even bring Diablo 3 with you and play while killing future chances of children all at the same time.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Girls love warm balls on the chin though.

Diablo saves the day again.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I remember reading recently that laptops kill off your baby making machines ammo...


Who puts laptops on their laps these days?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

New Idea for home abortions? Yes? No?

Tasteless? fuck you then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I will bring my laptop into bed with me so that I can get some loot while smashing my lady's box.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Laptop warms your balls when playing. Do you have a ball warmer? didn't think so.



If by "warms your balls" you mean "fries your crotch".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd put my balls onto that.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 21, 2012)

My desktop heats up my room better than any laptop would.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

My desktop works as an air conditioner.


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2012)

Got a pm from a Blizzard employee on another forum last night asking me for my B.net email so he could add me to the beta <3


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2012)

Alien said:


> Got a pm from a Blizzard employee on another forum last night asking me for my B.net email so he could add me to the beta <3


gun.......


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 25, 2012)

Alien said:


> Got a pm from a Blizzard employee on another forum last night asking me for my B.net email so he could add me to the beta <3



Can you play Diablo with your bruised/broken ribs?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2012)

Alien said:


> Got a pm from a Blizzard employee on another forum last night asking me for my B.net email so he could add me to the beta <3



A PM from a blizzard employee? All the betas I got were just magically added to my account.

Speaking of which, it's time we get some NF D3 love going. Whoever wants to add me, my tag is *Bunshin*. Once they implement real id with D3, I'll be happy to share it with some of you.


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2012)

Ribs should be alright, it's the shoulder that bothers me when i use a mouse too much

stuck here playing pokemanz games for now 

Guy said it could take a while before i actually get in so i hope i'll be better by then


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2012)

wait

how do you know about the adventures of clumsy Alien ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2012)

Naruto said:


> A PM from a blizzard employee? All the betas I got were just magically added to my account.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's time we get some NF D3 love going. Whoever wants to add me, my tag is *Bunshin*. Once they implement real id with D3, I'll be happy to share it with some of you.



Will we be able to get a D3 sub-forum?

I've got a feeling this thread will be getting a heck of a lot more busier.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 25, 2012)

We're going to be too busy playing D3 to actually post here.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Will we be able to get a D3 sub-forum?
> 
> I've got a feeling this thread will be getting a heck of a lot more busier.



I sincerely doubt that will happen. The amount of activity on this thread would have to be tremendous. Nothing would please me more than fathering a diablo section, but it would be useless.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely doubt that will happen. The amount of activity on this thread would have to be tremendous. Nothing would please me more than fathering a diablo section, but it would be useless.



I was one of the main guys in the Pokemon section and now it's pretty dead.

I think it wouldn't be such a bad idea to have it replaced with a Diablo section, although some may argue against the fact.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

Pokemon forum usually revives with new games. Right now I periodically will have a post or two. 

I'm curious though as to how active this thread will be once D3 actually comes out.


----------



## Okokami (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> I'm curious though as to how active this thread will be once D3 actually comes out.



By the time it comes out the apocalypse would of gone and past.

Still hoping on a beta key at some point


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

The survivors of the apocalypse will be resounding D3 fans that will propel it a thriving subculture. 

Speaking of Pokemon and new games, I suggest those looking for news should check out the Pokemon forum right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely doubt that will happen. The amount of activity on this thread would have to be tremendous. Nothing would please me more than fathering a diablo section, but it would be useless.


 While it is possible we're too busy playing D3 to post about it, I think a community forum would be helpful.

We could organize games, parties, clans, trading, etc...


Oh, and RMAH scams.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> While it is possible we're too busy playing D3 to post about it, I think a community forum would be helpful.
> 
> We could organize games, parties, clans, trading, etc...




I'm going to stay away from here until I complete the normal mode once. After that I'll start to be a lot more active here so that I can learn and help out.



> Oh, and RMAH scams.


I've got a feeling that we're going to be sorely mistaken about this.

Then again, nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I have to grind and farm ASAP to maximize my RMAH profits.


You have to get in early before the economy is overflowing with D3's SoJ equivalents.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm just going to take my time and enjoy the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Not me.


I'm rushing through it.


Gotta scam them suckers.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEyiezB8Mpw&feature=g-u&context=G20d9623FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]

This is quite interesting especially the last segment where he shows off his calculator.

The range of damage is staggering.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

MATHS!??!?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> MATHS!??!?



Aren't you the one who wants to make billions of the RMAH?

You're going to need a little bit of maths for that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Like fuck I will.


Just nab, grab, steal, kill. Then sell, sell, sell!


----------



## Naruto (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> While it is possible we're too busy playing D3 to post about it, I think a community forum would be helpful.
> 
> We could organize games, parties, clans, trading, etc...
> 
> ...



You guys gave me a little something to think about. Restructuring the gaming department might not be a terrible idea. The TCG section and the online section don't get used at all, and the pokemon section has less posts than, say, the skyrim thread.

Going to brainstorm a little and bring it up to other mods.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 2, 2012)

Mike Morhaime said:
			
		

> We'll have exciting news to share in the coming weeks regarding Diablo III's release date


Haha yeah.

Like "Q3 targeted launch."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You guys gave me a little something to think about. Restructuring the gaming department might not be a terrible idea. The TCG section and the online section don't get used at all, and the pokemon section has less posts than, say, the skyrim thread.
> 
> Going to brainstorm a little and bring it up to other mods.


 I think deleting that's a good idea.

There should be a speical section where people like Esura can spam all day about hentai and lollipops instead of cluttering up the RPG and Final Fantasy threads all the damn time, too.


Coteaz said:


> Haha yeah.
> 
> Like "Q3 targeted launch."


 More like "early 2013! ARE YOU EXCITE?!?!!?"


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> More like "early 2013! ARE YOU EXCITE?!?!!?"


You might be dead before it comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

I am pretty old.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You guys gave me a little something to think about. Restructuring the gaming department might not be a terrible idea. The TCG section and the online section don't get used at all, and the pokemon section has less posts than, say, the skyrim thread.
> 
> Going to brainstorm a little and bring it up to other mods.



The online section was used like when it first came out and now it's a graveyard. Something definitely needs to be changed up over there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2012)

> Diablo 3 - Release Date Rumor: April 17th
> We are getting a lot of PMs about a leak from an Italian website and at this point it's probably worth mentioning on the front page. A site named mmorpgitalia.it supposedly received information saying that Diablo 3 will be released on April 17.
> 
> Even if this news comes with the price structure for the regular and collector editions of the game, it still seems very strange that only one website got the news. Also keep in mind, Blizzard said they would like to give us a two month window before the game is released. This date would only give a little over a month window.
> ...



I know that this is another release day rumour but as DiabloFans have put it on the first page I thought I should post it here too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope it doesn't come out in April, too soon.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2012)

The first place you'll hear any legit release date is on the D3 website front page, everything else is a lie.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 3, 2012)

We'll probably be hearing about the actual release date this week regardless.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm perfectly fine with April 17th, but it does seem too soon.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 3, 2012)

We passed the point of "too soon" six months ago.

D3 tomorrow, in my pants.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> We passed the point of "too soon" six months ago.
> 
> D3 tomorrow, in my pants.



Gotta agree. I was really hoping for it Q4 2011.

So depressed now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2012)

> Official Blizzard Quote:
> [Blizzard Source]
> can you debunk the rumor of april 17th or confirm?
> I cannot debunk or confirm.



I hope he's not just pulling our legs.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

If it is April 17th that would be cool, right before my Bday and all. Also, hurrah for a PC gaming section.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I hope he's not just pulling our legs.


Usually they outright state that it's bullshit. I'd say it has a good change of being truth, or close to the truth.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Usually they outright state that it's bullshit. I'd say it has a good change of being truth, or close to the truth.



My guess is someone blabbed, but they don't want to confirm it in case they can't meet the deadline.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> My guess is someone blabbed, but they don't want to confirm it in case they can't meet the deadline.


Considering how coy Jay Wilson acted when confronted with this (plus his 9/10 comment on how close we are to a major D3 announcement), I'm guessing they're going to officially announce it during the D3 event this week (Tuesday, probably).


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

So. No competitive PvP at launch (arena and such). I guess I'm alright with this if it means they'll actually sell us the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Weird.

The hid my threads from me.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 13, 2012)

Did another playthrough since it's been a while. Seems like they listened to people that the game was too easy. You actually have to pay at least some attention now or it's *gasp* possible to die. 

There were even a few situations where I was paying attention and was forced to use a health potion. In comparison, a couple months ago I never had to use a single potion on any character.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 13, 2012)

Eh, Normal isn't supposed to be hard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm glad that D3 hasn't been released yet.

If ME3 and D3 has clashed it would have been too much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Did another playthrough since it's been a while. Seems like they listened to people that the game was too easy. You actually have to pay at least some attention now or it's *gasp* possible to die.
> 
> There were even a few situations where I was paying attention and was forced to use a health potion. In comparison, a couple months ago I never had to use a single potion on any character.


 Ah, that's cool.

What else did they change since I played? I hope to get Internet soon and play it myself (I am in the beta, after all), but I'm not in any rush. 


Black Wraith said:


> I'm glad that D3 hasn't been released yet.
> 
> If ME3 and D3 has clashed it would have been too much.


 Me too. They can delay the game another year.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Me too. They can delay the game another year.



A year would be too much.

I'm going to get the ME games on PC with all DLC and see how things play out a second time.

As long as D3 doesn't come out tomorrow it'll be OK (I can't believe I just typed that)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, a year might be a bit much now that I think about it.

Let's say... 3 months? Sounds fair. Maybe even up to 5 and I'd be okay with it. I need to get my Internet situation sorted out.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 13, 2012)

April 17, 2012.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, a year might be a bit much now that I think about it.
> 
> Let's say... 3 months? Sounds fair. Maybe even up to 5 and I'd be okay with it. I need to get my Internet situation sorted out.



The good thing is, they're both totally different games. Diablo you can play relaxed and in short bursts or long, ME you have to get really immersed into it.

Just depends on what mood you're in at the time so I wouldn't mind it too much if D3 comes out soon.



Coteaz said:


> April 17, 2012.



I think most people are guessing for some time in April.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> April 17, 2012.


 Not gonna happen.


Black Wraith said:


> The good thing is, they're both totally different games. Diablo you can play relaxed and in short bursts or long, ME you have to get really immersed into it.
> 
> Just depends on what mood you're in at the time so I wouldn't mind it too much if D3 comes out soon.
> 
> ...


 Well I don't even have ME, so that's not my concern. But I can't play if I have no Internet.


I guess it's time.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 13, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Eh, Normal isn't supposed to be hard.



Who said it was? It also shouldn't be so easy that you can run into a pack of 20 mobs as a ranged class and stand there tanking them while holding left click and texting on your phone.

But it isn't any more, as I said they fixed that. So they obviously agreed


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

April 21, 2012.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Slightly increased difficulty on normal is fine for me. I don't care. 


All I really care about is how hard Inferno is.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Who said it was? It also shouldn't be so easy that you can run into a pack of 20 mobs as a ranged class and stand there tanking them while holding left click and texting on your phone.
> 
> But it isn't any more, as I said they fixed that. So they obviously agreed


I've never played the beta, so I can't comment on previous difficulties. 

Whenever people say "it was too easy, now it's great", they're usually hardcore elitists who want to die 50 times in the first minute. Sorry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

You can have my beta, Coteaz.

I'll probably never use it.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 13, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I've never played the beta, so I can't comment on previous difficulties.
> 
> Whenever people say "it was too easy, now it's great", they're usually hardcore elitists who want to die 50 times in the first minute. Sorry.



Yeah, back then it was impossible to die or even come close to dying unless you literally just stood there doing nothing. That's what most people were referring to when they complained about it being too easy a few months ago.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can have my beta, Coteaz.
> 
> I'll probably never use it.






insane111 said:


> Yeah, back then it was impossible to die or even come close to dying unless you literally just stood there doing nothing. That's what most people were referring to when they complained about it being too easy a few months ago.


Gotcha.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2012)

Mark your calenders, get your work holidays ready, school excuses ready because we have a release date!

MAY 15!!!!!



> IRVINE, Calif. -- March 15, 2012 -- The end is nigh! Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. today announced that Diablo? III, the next chapter in its critically acclaimed action role-playing game series, will be unleashed from the Burning Hells on May 15.
> 
> Starting that day, gamers with a thirst for fast-paced action and adventure will be able to purchase Diablo III at retailers throughout the United States, Canada, Europe, South Korea, Southeast Asia, Australia, New Zealand, and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau. In addition, gamers in the regions above as well as in Mexico, Argentina, Chile, and Brazil will be able to buy Diablo III digitally via Blizzard’s Battle.net? website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 15, 2012)

Official Release date announced! May 15th, everyone.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 15, 2012)

5/15...after I graduate. 

Well this sucks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2012)

Can not wait!  All three of my roommates and I have pre-ordered it.  So excited.


----------



## eHav (Mar 15, 2012)

great, it was about time


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

*MY BODY IS READY*


----------



## Rauven (Mar 15, 2012)

May 15th, the day Rauven lost his social life


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

My body is ready to buy it in july


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2012)

May 15th is a Tuesday. Quite an odd day to release.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

May 15, 2013 here I come.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> May 15th is a Tuesday. Quite an odd day to release.



Maintenance day, too.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Maintenance day, too.



Dual release with the final patch for Cata?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> May 15th is a Tuesday. Quite an odd day to release.



I think more than half of Blizzards games have released on a Tuesday, so it's just following the trend.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2012)

D3 Collectors Edition is finally available on Amazon UK if anyone else here is interested.

Although they have June 30th as release date...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2012)

if only i've got a good laptop for this  

wait, may?  

maybe i will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

May 15th, eh?


Okay, now it's time to pre-order. 

And good thing I'm getting that fucking Internet. And work from home.

Don't be jealous, guys, but I am going to play Diablo III while I'm at "work".


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> May 15th, eh?
> 
> 
> Okay, now it's time to pre-order.
> ...



I don't even have a job to come in my way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuck you! 


So, what's the best way to pre-order?

Digital from bnet? (I think this is a mistake given the incredible server lag the day of release, but maybe I'm wrong?)

Amazon.com (might get the game shipped to me on the next Thursday? )

Gamespot or Best-Buy? ("Sorry, sir, we don't have that yet. Check back Friday")

I'm very conflicted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, really?


----------



## sk3tos (Mar 15, 2012)

Ohhhhh my God FINALYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2012)

sk3tos said:


> Ohhhhh my God FINALYYYYYY!!!



Nearly everyone that has heard the news today has said the same thing; Finally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

It's almost guaranteed that Blizzard will troll on April 1st and say the game is delayed.


----------



## sk3tos (Mar 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Nearly everyone that has heard the news today has said the same thing; Finally.



Indeed Diablo fans have waited a long time for this.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's almost guaranteed that Blizzard will troll on April 1st and say the game is delayed.



I was just thinking the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Blizzard loves their April Fool's day.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Got my Internet ordered now, too. 

My penis is getting hard.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

lol @ you for not having a license already

I got my ass on that annual pass as soon as it came up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't fuck around with my money.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> lol @ you for not having a license already
> 
> I got my ass on that annual pass as soon as it came up.



Annual pass is for WoW 

CMX won't ever touch WoW.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

To be honest, I haven't touched WoW in many, many months.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

I hop on and off once in a while, not enough for me to contract with them though.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 15, 2012)

60 euro for standard version?! That's crap! 

Also, that CE skull/soulstone combo is an abomination. Why, oh why...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

blackbird said:


> 60 euro for standard version?! That's crap!



The new standard pricing for Activision/Blizzard's top titles. 

The cheapest I can expect to get it for is 40 euro from Amazon UK. They placed the PC version at 32 pounds. Would be even cheaper if the euro wasn't so weak right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Annual pass is for WoW
> 
> CMX won't ever touch WoW.


Damn straight. 



blackbird said:


> 60 euro for standard version?! That's crap!
> 
> Also, that CE skull/soulstone combo is an abomination. Why, oh why...


 


Zaru said:


> The new standard pricing for Activision/Blizzard's top titles.
> 
> The cheapest I can expect to get it for is 40 euro from Amazon UK. They placed the PC version at 32 pounds. Would be even cheaper if the euro wasn't so weak right now


 :nelsonlaugh

European pricing always makes me laugh.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> D3 Collectors Edition is finally available on Amazon UK if anyone else here is interested.
> 
> Although they have June 30th as release date...



I just pre-ordered the CE thru amazon for $100. Because its PE, i wasnt able to get same-day shipping. I'll have to wait a couple days to get it, but ah well.

Im just glad i was able to get my hands on a copy of CE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm going to be collecting loot while you're waiting.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> :nelsonlaugh
> 
> European pricing always makes me laugh.



They really fuck with us in that regard. 

Publishers: EURO = WORTH LESS THAN DOLLAR HERP DERP


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to be collecting loot while you're waiting.



Thats fine. If you game the same way you post, you'll try and make up with quantity vs what i make in quality


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> They really fuck with us in that regard.
> 
> Publishers: EURO = WORTH LESS THAN DOLLAR HERP DERP


 I think it's a really nifty scam they're running. 

It's like the oil companies fucking everyone over and pretending it's because of some determinable rarity difference.


Wolfarus said:


> Thats fine. If you game the same way you post, you'll try and make up with quantity vs what i make in quality


 If I play the way I post I'll be level 60 by Friday and have all of my stash pages filled with Godly Epics.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2012)

Now we just have to gird our loins for the wait.

And finally decide which character we're trying out first. I think ima go with WD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Monk.

Decided that after playing the demo. Monk is the best character.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally, some action in this thread.

I'm probably going with a Wizard first, unless I get nostalgic and go Barb like I did in D2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2012)

May huh, I guess that should be enough time to build my computer and get it ready. Looks like I'll be booking a week off work mid-May.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2012)

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2012)

Whoa Collector's Edition's are still up.

I put in my order but 100 bucks? 

Damn you Blizzard.


----------



## Rauven (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone has a freaking idea why the brutal difference between BNet and Amazon prices?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rauven said:


> Anyone has a freaking idea why the brutal difference between BNet and Amazon prices?



What do you mean? It's $60 on Amazon and $60 on Bnet for me. Maybe you're looking at collectors edition


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Whoa Collector's Edition's are still up.
> 
> I put in my order but 100 bucks?
> 
> Damn you Blizzard.



It certainly beat the CE for skyrim.

Skyrim CE : A statue of aludin / an artbook / Ost (i think) / Game comes in a diff box

D3 CE : Diablo skull / 4gig soulstone FD with D2+exp loaded / Ingame items for d3,wow,sc / ost / artbook / behind-the-scenes dvd


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah that skull looks crazy, I just wish it the CE was only 70 or 80 bucks. It still is kind of overpriced.



But dammit I wanna play Barbarian so badly.  Call of the Ancients. 

The other classes look kind of boring besides maybe Monk. I want them to be awesome and I have some faith in Blizzard.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 16, 2012)

Id love to see bliz reintroduce D2 classes in expansions, namely the necromancer and druid 

Barbs always seemed (at least to me) the generic noob class to play, because all you do is walk up to things and slash/bash. The skills wernt exactly challenging to build with (none of the tree's really were, but barb seemed especially easy to plan out)

Now that we know its going to be here in about 2 months, we should think about getting a group together, so we can game online with nf buddies


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah that skull looks crazy, I just wish it the CE was only 70 or 80 bucks. It still is kind of overpriced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried them all and I can guarantee you Wizard and Monk are very awesome.

Demon Hunter sucks, though


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2012)

lol Demon Hunter

The last time I bought a CE was Halo 3, for the stupid Master Chief helmet-thing. I learned that shelling out extra money for useless clutter isn't worth it.



> Now that we know its going to be here in about 2 months, we should think about getting a group together, so we can game online with nf buddies


Might be an issue with the US-Euro server divide.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> lol Demon Hunter
> 
> The last time I bought a CE was Halo 3, for the stupid Master Chief helmet-thing. I learned that shelling out extra money for useless clutter isn't worth it.
> 
> ...



This is the only game that I've ever wanted to get the CE for.

I've never got it before nor will I get it after.

I really like the Tyreal wings for the CE.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

The problem with the Tyrael wings is that I don't know if they stay on or if they're like an emote.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

CE comes with an artbook, therefore I bought it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

CE is for chumps. 

Real men buy the digital version and print out a coupon for a free sundae at Dairy Queen.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

What's this about a free sundae?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Only real men get it, sorry bro.

But it comes with 2 free toppings and whipped cream.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Sundae's make you fat.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2012)

Just checked my Amazon account.

It says that it the estimated delivery date is 14-15th May.

Hopefully I get it a day early so that I can have things ready for midnight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Sundae's make you fat.


 And sitting around all day long playing a computer game while stuffing your face full of pizza... 


Black Wraith said:


> Just checked my Amazon account.
> 
> It says that it the estimated delivery date is 14-15th May.
> 
> Hopefully I get it a day early so that I can have things ready for midnight.


 You're going to get it on Friday or Saturday, bro.

Amazon always fucks me over, anyway.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazon delivered _Dance with Dragons_ to me the day after it was released, even when I had the shitty free shipping. 

It has always been pretty good for me. You'll probably get D3 a day after release, BW.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Amazon delivered _Dance with Dragons_ to me the day after it was released, even when I had the shitty free shipping.
> 
> It has always been pretty good for me. You'll probably get D3 a day after release, BW.



I got ME3 on release day from Amazon so I'm hoping I don't get disappointed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I got something I pre-ordered like 4 days after.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I got something I pre-ordered like 4 days after.



I guess the Amazon knows how important I am


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuckin' Amazon. 

No biggie. I learned my lesson. I'm never ordering shit on there again unless I can afford to wait for it.

I can't afford to wait for Diablo III.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CE is for chumps.
> 
> Real men buy the digital version and print out a coupon for a free sundae at Dairy Queen.



Sounds like more of thing a fat ass would do because he's too lazy to leave the house.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

You're fat.

I'm not even.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2012)

submitted 2 months ago by SweenWSweens said:
			
		

> So if Bashiok said that the Diablo 15th anniversary site would be ready early in the week, and Diablo 3 is said to be released in early 2012, let's math this up!
> 
> From what I can tell the anniversary website was up around 2:30 PST today. Assuming that the week starts Monday(cause seriously who really considers Sunday the first day of the week) the site was live 62.5 hours into the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2012)

Nerds. 

Witch Doctor ftw. It will dawn upon you all when I release the hounds... on fire... that explode!


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2012)

Any class is good, as long as its name doesn't start with a "D"

Unless Blizz has some serious buffs/changes that I haven't seen, it's still a terrible class.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like the D3 team is having fun. Friend told me they're all working super long hours and running into major bugs left and right. No delay please.

Every time someone in QA finds a big bug, everyone in the office claps. He said he heard clapping all day, lols.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 17, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Might be an issue with the US-Euro server divide.



Thats fine. Euro players would prob smell of weird cheeses and overpriced wine 

American players will stomp, regardless


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad to finally see the damn release date.

May is perfect for me to play, school's basically become a cakewalk until finals week.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 17, 2012)

They forgot one: We blissfully and zealously played LoD. Then patch 1.10 came out and time stopped existing entirely.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 18, 2012)

blackbird said:


> They forgot one: We blissfully and zealously played LoD. Then patch 1.10 came out and time stopped existing entirely.



That timer starts at LoD.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 18, 2012)

So anyone else here getting the CE?


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 19, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> So anyone else here getting the CE?



Yep. Already put in for preorder thru amazon.

So far, the only shipping choices i have is free, or their standard rate. Hoping that as we get closer to release, they'll update it with same day or express, and ill get it that much sooner.

Cant wait to get that skull on my shelf


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Witch Doctor seems like it'll be an overpowered class.

So much Blizz-wanking for that class.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Witch Doctor seems like it'll be an overpowered class.
> 
> So much Blizz-wanking for that class.



In the beta they had (have?) infinite mana. I'm sure that won't be the case forever.

y u hatin' on witch doctor? His skills look awesome.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know, running around as a naked black dude is kind of...


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2012)

Naruto said:


> In the beta they had (have?) infinite mana. I'm sure that won't be the case forever.
> 
> y u hatin' on witch doctor? His skills look awesome.



IIRC the mana system is not going to change in the final release. It's going to regenerate as fast as it is now.

I think it's a little stupid, they need to slow down the mana regen by a lot more to make it less OP and distinguish it from arcane which is meant to be superfast regen.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2012)

Arcane is pretty much the only perfect resource system IMO. I feel like the others are lacking a certain something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't hate the Witch Doctor.


I just think he's shit compared to, say, Necormancer. Or the Monk. Monk is the best.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Arcane is pretty much the only perfect resource system IMO. I feel like the others are lacking a certain something.



Fury is pretty much set too, I think it works perfectly and is fitting for the Barb.

Spirit on the other hand feels slightly off, the generators are too low and the spenders are huge. I think it needs more tuning.

Let's not even get starting with the DH.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't hate the Witch Doctor.
> 
> 
> I just think he's shit compared to, say, Necormancer. Or the Monk. Monk is the best.



Necro was my favourite in D2. I loved Bone Spear and Nuclear Corps Explosion.

The Monk sure is the best class in D3, can't wait to go fisting all them demons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Monk: shoving his fist deep inside of the muffs of Hell's minions.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 19, 2012)

Eh, Monk seems pretty boring. None of his skills excite me, aside from dropping giant bells on people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Not more boringer than you. 


I like him because you can string together moves into combos and shit.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 19, 2012)

Meh, I just want to disintegrate people.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 19, 2012)

Naruto said:


> In the beta they had (have?) infinite mana. I'm sure that won't be the case forever.
> 
> y u hatin' on witch doctor? His skills look awesome.



Not really, a poster describing the wd changes as of patch 15:



			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> Now all primary skills are essentially free to use (much like signature spells for wizard) and Secondary skills actually all cost a good amount of mana (like 50+ when your mana pool is around 250)



For example, corpse spiders went from a mana cost of 45 to 5 while the damage was reduced from 25% to 16%.

Players in the wd forum generally approve of the changes with a lot of the beta skills being made more viable but plague of toads was still found to be useless.

Can't wait to play them come release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Then be a gay-ass wizard.

Err sorceress.

Thing.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 19, 2012)

Monk. The class I like the most and first picked to play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, they're pretty fun to play. 

Maybe if the damn beta server is back up when I get the Internet I'll try out the new patch.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2012)

Ugh, I kind of want to play beta now.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

I tried to play the beta a few days back and it was down. Let me check again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuckin' beta server.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Fury is pretty much set too, I think it works perfectly and is fitting for the Barb.
> 
> Spirit on the other hand feels slightly off, the generators are too low and the spenders are huge. I think it needs more tuning.



I feel like fury spenders should cost more fury but deal considerably more damage. It's kinda retarded how I just spam that thunder hammer (name?) skill after amassing some fury but it doesn't feel like there's enough "oomph" behind it.

I'd rather use the thunder hammer slightly less often but watch it decimate what it touches, or at least feel like there's more of an impact. Maybe stun them for a decent period of time, or knock them back.

It's silly because fury generators like bash are spot on but then fury spenders don't feel as proportionally cathartic as you'd expect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't care I just wanna play!!


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I tried to play the beta a few days back and it was down. Let me check again.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuckin' beta server.


As expected, every peon on the planet has beta...except me.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

lol it wiped my characters again.

Jesus christ, I don't think I will be able to stomach Act 1 again when the full game comes out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> As expected, every peon on the planet has beta...except me.



You're not the only one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> As expected, every peon on the planet has beta...except me.


 That happened to me with Starcraft.

Then they gave it to me literally days before it was released. I was able to play it twice. 

Almost the same thing happened with D3. I just got two months lucky.


Naruto said:


> lol it wiped my characters again.
> 
> Jesus christ, I don't think I will be able to stomach Act 1 again when the full game comes out.


 But there's more to act 1 than just Beta, bro.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You're not the only one.


Gimme a hug, bro.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That happened to me with Starcraft.
> 
> Then they gave it to me literally days before it was released. I was able to play it twice.
> 
> Almost the same thing happened with D3. I just got two months lucky.


May 13, here I come!


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 20, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> As expected, every peon on the planet has beta...except me.



Entered 9 beta contests from the beta key giveaway forum.
(The cvg facebook one was complete shit.)

Thought I was going to win the reddit snoo one for sure until I found out
that my submission was too late.

Now I'm just going to look at youtube playthroughs and wait for release. T.T


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Beta will just ruin your life. It's like crack.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Entered 9 beta contests from the beta key giveaway forum.
> (The cvg facebook one was complete shit.)
> 
> Thought I was going to win the reddit snoo one for sure until I found out
> ...



You weren't here when I was letting everyone play mine? 

you can if you want, just PM


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Beta will just ruin your life. It's like crack.



I want to see that for myself. O.-

There's less than 2 months remaining so the wait can't be that bad.



insane111 said:


> You weren't here when I was letting everyone play mine?
> 
> you can if you want, just PM



You don't remember letting me play the beta a few patches ago insane? ):

Wanted to win a key for myself since blizz seems to change how the game/classes are played every patch or so.

I even read that patch 15 increased normal difficulty.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> You don't remember letting me play the beta a few patches ago insane? ):
> 
> Wanted to win a key for myself since blizz seems to change how the game/classes are played every patch or so.
> 
> I even read that patch 15 increased normal difficulty.



Oh I remember now 

And yeah the difficulty seems to be perfectly tuned to what Normal should be now. Of course it's still easy if you pay attention, but the point is that you actually do have to pay attention now unlike before. It took me like 3+ minutes to kill Skeleton King on a fresh character, he has so much damn health.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Two more months before they announce a delay, you mean.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 20, 2012)

I would give up at that moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I would jizz my pants.



Then cry.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we'd see someone gather a small army at Blizz HQ.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z783Ttu2BU&feature=g-u-u&context=G2bea410FUAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2012)

The DH armor is the worst of the bunch. Very uninspiring.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2012)

Generally, it all reeks of WoW, like that banana palm tree that is WD tier 8. 

Bring back Sigon's Mesh I tells ya.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't see how the armor designs reek of WoW. If only.

They look like Korean MMORPG shit, rather.

More importantly, I'd like to know why character models/textures/armor skins are so low poly/res that they look ripped off of Dissidia Duodecim for the PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Played the Demon Hunter last night.

They really changed the skill system since I played last. I don't know if it's any better or worse. 

I don't like the rune thing though. They got rid of runes as and just made them generic or what?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 21, 2012)

The runes are the same except now you unlock them as you play instead of acquiring physical items.

Also the RANKS on the runes are gone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, that's the whole thing. It's kind of stupid.

I liked the idea of ranking runes and having them as drops. It's a good incenteive for RMAH--think of the profits! 


Then again, I can see the cons of having them as rare drops--it could create a power imbalance.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah they really just wanted to avoid most of the hunting for the rare runes and having a crapton of lesser runes sitting around.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 21, 2012)

Rune items would just take up space in my stash. Good change is good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I suppose that, in the long run, it doesn't matter so long as I can upgrade my skills and be a badass.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 21, 2012)

May 14, 2012
Blizzard unveils "exciting new direction" for Diablo series:
Character Rune Pack - $4.99 DLC

Available in Barbarian, Monk, Witch Doctor, and Wizard flavors. Demon Hunters not included as the development team felt that "runes did not match the feel we wanted for the class."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I should neg you for even tempting the fates with that idea.

But...


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 21, 2012)

It'd be the sign that the apocalypse is incoming.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 21, 2012)

It's a good thing Blizzard wasn't bought by EA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Good thing.



Wait a minute...


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 21, 2012)

I sense Kotick lurks in the corner somewhere...


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 21, 2012)

Are $15 Diablo 3 Act Packs worse?

That's all Bobby cares about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

If they try to "Starcraft II" my Diablo III, I'm gonna be fuckin' pissed.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm not really sure if i should go for the CE or the digital.but i really want the Angel Wings...


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm getting the CE.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh it looks like it's sold out  ,oh well digital it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Speaking of CE, I played the beta again last night.

The wizard sucks.

Ass.

Even the demonhunter was better.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2012)

I think you're lying, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

That is your choice and choosing is free to do in America, unless the Government says otherwise.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is your choice and choosing is free to do in America, unless the Government says otherwise.



Choice is an illusion created between those with power and those without.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

And the Government has all the power.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The wizard sucks.



Bahahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I forget: Did they make it to where spell damage is linked directly to weapon damage? I thought I read that somewhere.

So, like, if you carry this giant axe with 100 damage your spells will be more powerful.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forget: Did they make it to where spell damage is linked directly to weapon damage? I thought I read that somewhere.
> 
> So, like, if you carry this giant axe with 100 damage your spells will be more powerful.



IIRC that's been the case from the start for all classes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

That's what I thought.

I think the reason my wizard wasn't any good (IE: weak as shit) was because I never changed weapons. I kept looking for better wands but never found one.

Still, I don't exactly like the spells I've tried. Kinda shit.

Best class: still the Monk.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Spell damage based on weapon damage is still kind of strange to me. Like, why would my fireballs care about the giant axe on my back.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 22, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> IIRC that's been the case from the start for all classes.



Nah, during the first couple months of beta weapon damage and speed didn't do anything for Wiz/WD.  

Also CM. weapon speed affects your cast speed too. You don't necessarily have to get a wand in the beginning, just use the highest dps/fastest 1 handed weapon you can find. In my last playthrough I was using a 9dps/1.50 speed dagger for most of the game until I was able to craft a better wand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Spell damage based on weapon damage is still kind of strange to me. Like, why would my fireballs care about the giant axe on my back.


 The axe is imbued with magical energy. 


insane111 said:


> Nah, during the first couple months of beta weapon damage and speed didn't do anything for Wiz/WD.
> 
> Also CM. weapon speed affects your cast speed too. You don't necessarily have to get a wand in the beginning, just use the highest dps/fastest 1 handed weapon you can find. In my last playthrough I was using a 9dps/1.50 speed dagger for most of the game until I was able to craft a better wand.


 Strange. 

I'm gonna hunt for some barbarian one-handed sword with 500% damage and crushing blow and kill stuff with my freeze rays.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2012)

So after actually playing the beta...turns out the Monk is pretty cool.

You were right, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm always right.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Such arrogance. 

The Wizard did seem a little meh, to be honest. Maybe it's because none of the cool spells are in the beta.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are doing with your wizards. My wizard was fucking untouchable, and dealt damage like a monster.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2012)

Wizard really isn't that bad, he's actually quite fun and useful to play with.

You guys must be really shit at this game...


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 22, 2012)

Im going to laugh when my WD fucks you all up with his voodoo


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what you guys are doing with your wizards. My wizard was fucking untouchable, and dealt damage like a monster.





Black Wraith said:


> Wizard really isn't that bad, he's actually quite fun and useful to play with.
> 
> You guys must be really shit at this game...


Never said he was weak, just a little dull. Maybe I just wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 23, 2012)

> The End of Days approaches as Diablo III is set to launch on May 15. To better prepare you for the defense of the mortal realms, the Blizzard Film Department recently unveiled the game’s intro cinematic at the Spike Video Games Award Show. The opening cinematic depicts the Eternal Conflict -- the ongoing struggle between the angels of the High Heavens and the demons of the Burning Hells -- and sets the stage for your arrival in Act I of Diablo III.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

It's about playstyle and preferences, not about "omg wizards aren't weak you guys just suck at gaming."

Not everyone likes being a wizard. Just like not everyone likes being a monk. 

I happen to like wizards usually, it's just the D3 beta one has shit spells at first and I never got high enough to get anything that is any good.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey dude, I was just busting your chops. Personally I felt like the Wizard played very well. Things just seemed to flow perfectly in terms of resource management and I always felt like I was in control.

I still want to go for Barbarian first, though. Mostly because I dig the class in general. I still hope they do something about fury spenders.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Haven't tried the barbarian out on the new patch yet, but I don't know if I will.

I'm already getting tired of replaying act 1. I've been skipping all of the story to save it for the actual release so I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I'm going with Barbarian for my first character. Both because I enjoy how it plays (feels very meaty and brutal) and for nostalgia, as a Barb was my first D2 character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Barb was my favorite in vanilla D2. But then LOD came out and I masturbated on a Hammerdin before he got super famous.

Then everyone was a Hammerdin and I tried to stay hip and counter-culture and play the Assassin.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 24, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I think I'm going with Barbarian for my first character. Both because I enjoy how it plays (feels very meaty and brutal) and for nostalgia, as a Barb was my first D2 character.



Think that (nostalgia) is the main reason behind me wanting to try out WD on my first attempt, because its the closest think to a necromancer D3 has. At least until they hopefully add the necro back in w/ an expansion


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 24, 2012)

They won't add the Necromancer. His role is filled by the WD.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 24, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> They won't add the Necromancer. His role is filled by the WD.



Its unlikely the class will be added, ill admit. But the WD isnt exactly a match, skill for skill, for what the necro did, and thus i still have some hope that he'll be added back in some future expansion.

Or at least give us the druid back


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah Necromancer isn't officially ruled out but Blizz hasn't really been showing signs that they do want it in. It's only open as a possibility for a later time. 

I'll be playing as a Monk primarily though, with a Wizard secondary character, so it doesn't really matter much to me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2012)

Diablo III: Designing a Demon:


Always interesting to see the design process.

One thing to point out is the evolution of Diablo, it started off very much 'male', this could be a no for Leah being the next Diablo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I just want the game already. I'm sick of the beta and I've barely even played it.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 26, 2012)

Better go to sleep for 1.5 months then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe I should take a vacation.  But I was going to save that for the release and just take a month off of work to play Diablo III.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyFo4IMaDLY[/YOUTUBE]

It's pretty cool to see all the different things that go into making the game act the way it does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Mod?

Mods not supported!


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 31, 2012)

Is the new diablo so well respected already that its thread is exempted from the new 2k post limit?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

